# knitting tea party 21 december '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting tea party 21 december 12

I hope everyone has slowed down enough that they can enjoy the holidays  time for all the rushing around to come to an end so you can sit and enjoy your decorations. 

We have had rain all day  which we needed  the farm ponds are very low  one of heidis friends still goes to the laundramat and will continue until their pond fills. I have tried to watch my water consumption  even though we are on a well  it depends on the water table for our water supply  its always good to conserve our natural resources.

My son-in-law gary says there is a possibility of two inches of snow tonight  I would think we would need near blizzard conditions to get that much  the ground is still warm and any snow would surely melt as soon as it reached the ground. Any accumulation will not last long. Even the temperature is not condusive to snow. 

Gary was out washing the front of my house today getting rid of the last vestigages of the puppies  lots and lots of dirty paw prints where they jumped up against the house  especially the front door. Gary knows several of the people that got puppies and I understand those puppies are enjoying the life of riley  as they should. Lol

You know  it is really difficult to find recipes with no value points. Unless you stick to cabbage  lettuce  celery  etc  you are going to get points. The following recipe is not too bad at five points  it wont stick to the ribs like the biscuits and gravy with an over easy egg like I had for breakfast this morning but it would last until it is time for a snack.

Pasta Salad with Blue Cheese, Walnuts and Arugula
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon table salt  I would use sea salt
6 oz uncooked bow tie pasta (also called farfalle)
2 cups baby arugula leaves, stems removed
2 tablespoons minced chives
1 cup grape tomatoes halved
1 tablespoon white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
¼ teaspoon table salt  again I would use sea salt
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons crumbled blue cheese

	Place walnuts in a small heavy bottomed skillet. Toast nuts over medium high heat until lightly browned  0ne to two minutes  remove from pan and set aside.
	Bring three quarts of water to a boil  add ½ teaspoon salt  stir in pasta and cook until tender. Remove 1 tablespoon water to use later.
	Drain pasta and place in a large serving bowl  immediately add arugula and toss well.
	Cover bowl with a lit or tight fitting plastic wrap and set aside until arugula is limp  about five minutes.
	Stir in chives and tomatoes.
	In a cup  stir together vinegar, oil, reserved pasta water, remaining ¼ teaspoon salt and pepper. 
	Pour dressing over pasta salad  toss well  sprinkle with blue cheese
Yields about 1-1/4 cups per serving.

Now the recipe says it serves four  one serving being five points I would think maybe you could add something besides this salad for lunch  maybe an apple or orange  this just doesnt seem like it would make it  unless you ate at least half  I guess that would make it ten points then. Hmmmmm  maybe just an apple plus one serving  or save the apple for your snack. 

Heidi and bailee are in Toledo today at the Childrens Hospital. One of our close friends lost their daughter to cancer a year ago and this is part of what is called Tiannas Wish. There is a fund raiser every year and the money buys gifts which are taken to pass out to the children where Tianna spent much of the three years she fought the disease. She was part of this celebration as long as she lived  she started it and wished for it to continue after she was gone. One of the announcers for the defiance radio station who is always part of the money raising will be there giving live accounts of what is going on and ttttttttt
talking to different people during the party. It will be an emotional time for both Heidi and Bailee  they were very close to Tianna  bailee was one of the two friends that stayed by her side for the whole three years. 

I have started by wingspan again on numbers sixes  think I will like it a better. It seems a lot softer and drapier  if there is such a word.

With such a light lunch I though for you snack you could make the following desert  I have no idea how many points  but who is counting. I mean  how many calories is in a fig?

Fig Bon Bons
36 dried figs
36 pecan halves
1 package (12oz) semi-sweet chocolate bits
Desired decoration:
Colored sprinkles
Tiny silver dragees
Red or green sugar
Coconut
Chopped nuts
Candy paper cups

	Do not remove stems from figs
	With a sharp knife slit the bottom of the figs and press in a pecan half 
	Place chocolate peces into a small saucepan set in hot water  stir gently until chocolates are smooth and melted.
	Holding figs by stems dip them halfway into the chocolate
	Then dip the chocolate into desired decorations
	Place bon bons on a lightly oiled cookie sheet and chill until hard
	Place bon bons into tine candy paper cups and serve
That certainly sounds like a quick desert. Think I would go for the sprinkles.

School is out early today. Also it is garys last day of work until after the new year. He had some vacation days left so decided to take it over the holidays  which I think will be nice.

Oldest daughter heather and family will be here later this evening  just for a little while and then they will go to her mothers for the night. They will spend most of tomorrow here  it will be a tiring day for me  I may need to come home for a while. Give them a chance to talk about me. Lol all the confusion and just sitting at the kitchen table gets tiring for me  even if I do take my knitting along. Do I sound like an old man or what. I hate it.

I should stop now and let the rest of you some room to post.

Sam

Before I forget  the pilgrims landed in 1620 today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam - I just posted some pictures of the waterfalls on the last post of last week-- so anyone wants to see them they will be there. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow Sam...Ive never seen the new post this early...of course I thought all morning it was Wed instead of Thursday.
I answered your question about my knitting at the end of last week's post and then as it posted saw the new link.

It is such a dreary day here and getting colder.

Your fig recipe made me think of the stuffed dates my mom used to make...yummy good


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I just remarked on the other KTP aren't you 24 hours early? My computer even tells me it is Fri 8:43AM so you can't possibly have reached Friday evening yet! I've checked my computer to check that I had the day right. Or are you starting early on purpose. Well I see you have the 21st in your title which you have not reached yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We do have to have some points Sam- the goal is not no points but to limit the number of points (and in fact they give a minumum number of points that must be had in a day). So 5 for a meal is good.

Might try the figs David likes healthy things, and while I would like the sprinkles will go for nuts or simoilar to keep David happy. We have a good supply of rubbish so I could get him something he would eat!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your right Darowil; where I am it is the 20th and 5:19 pm.
I wondered if it was to keep the pages down but whatever...


darowil said:


> As I just remarked on the other KTP aren't you 24 hours early? My computer even tells me it is Fri 8:43AM so you can't possibly have reached Friday evening yet! I've checked my computer to check that I had the day right. Or are you starting early on purpose. Well I see you have the 21st in your title which you have not reached yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i say them shirley - they were beautiful - thanks for reminding me - i wanted to say something but thought i would wait until i was here and then i forgot.

we just had a whale of a rain storm - could not see across the road. it has settled down for now - snow is not to arrive until after midnight. we are to get just an inch - think the further north you go the worse it will be. that inch will not last long - it is just too warm - right now it is fifty-one in defiance.

sam

quote=Designer1234]Sam - I just posted some pictures of the waterfalls on the last post of last week-- so anyone wants to see them they will be there. Shirley[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, it doesn't matter to me when we start--we never really end, either, for that matter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.
> 
> sam


We can forgive you Sam- now which one would you like us to post on? THis pretend next week or the the old one?!
You did have me confused for a while. At least you aren't late as you were worried about!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really not to worry Sam! We're together right and that's all that matters!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

not to worry Sam,- lets just carry on. The day doesn't matter.

Thanks for the kind words about my waterfalls Sam. they are fun and easy to do and easy to teach which is always a good thing if you teach workshops.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will continue on this one darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pfferrrenusse (or however it was spelt- the packet has been returned to the rubbish bin) and a current WIP- just ignore the strange creature he was being silly for Vicky who the photo was taken for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i read you posting on the last ktp - so got what the pfferrrenusse was. thanks.

sam



darowil said:


> pfferrrenusse (or however it was spelt- the packet has been returned to the rubbish bin) and a current WIP- just ignore the strange creature he was being silly for Vicky who the photo was taken for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well that was a very slow download of photos- they just didn't seem to go! But at least they did eventually go unlike Dreamweavers Santo fromt he other day.
And we seem to be quicker than the last KTP- already on page 2.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture - your husband i presume.

sam



darowil said:


> pfferrrenusse (or however it was spelt- the packet has been returned to the rubbish bin) and a current WIP- just ignore the strange creature he was being silly for Vicky who the photo was taken for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - so glad you joined us - actually i glad you found us - being that i am a day early with the new ktp. so hopefully you will join us again real soon. we will definitely be looking for you.

sam



Joy Marshall said:


> I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

If it is any consolation Sam today was my Friday and I was thinking I was going to be late to the KTP. I guess GREAT minds think alike!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting tea party 21 december 12
> I hope ev.............
> Pasta Salad with Blue Cheese, Walnuts and Arugula
> ........................ some room to post.
> ...


Sam--you do know that today is Thursday right?? :roll:

Okay I see you did figure it out--you are forgiven this way maybe you can take next week off? right? BTW your a pasta salad looks very tempting--a must try!! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

not to worry Sam -- I would forget my head if it wasn't attached sometimes, let alone a few hours! 

It is nice to see so many of the KTP members who are coming to Darowil's workshop. It promises to be a fun time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't mind starting on my Friday! First time it has come that way for me, just all you in America still have a work day! I seem to be developing a chest cold- often do in the heat. The world seems remarkably serene and sunny here today- washing on the line will be drying nicely. 
Since my panic yesterday, two of my neighbours have said they can help me with the shopping- they would just like some help for the petrol. When it cools down a bit I must cut the grass. I am just missing having Fale here- I will be glad when at last I get a phone call.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind starting on my Friday! First time it has come that way for me, just all you in America still have a work day! I seem to be developing a chest cold- often do in the heat. The world seems remarkably serene and sunny here today- washing on the line will be drying nicely.
> Since my panic yesterday, two of my neighbours have said they can help me with the shopping- they would just like some help for the petrol. When it cools down a bit I must cut the grass. I am just missing having Fale here- I will be glad when at last I get a phone call.


That's it Sam was thinking of all you peeps in the South Pacific!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really am very red in the face - today was the last day of school for the children before the holidays - not sure why they didn't finish out the week - that put me in the mind that it was friday - i have to get out more. lol

sam


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hey sam, starting early not a problem to me. like someone else says we never end, so whats a day!
i dn't think there will be any prob. with splitting this wks tea party because of so much posting. 
i did my cleaning today and went to see dad, we had a good visit, i had them help lay in the bed so he could rest and poof, off to sleep he went. i just sat quietly in his recliner and let him rest. he was asking when kim would be in and when christmas was, so i marked it on the calendar for him to keep an eye on. i told him we would come get him christmas eve and then again the next morn. ok, gotta take the mad hatter outside, she is about to jerk the bells off the door. later


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really am very red in the face - today was the last day of school for the children before the holidays - not sure why they didn't finish out the week - that put me in the mind that it was friday - i have to get out more. lol
> 
> sam


hahah, Sam, we just gotta love you to bits and pieces!! Is it not 5 o'clock somewhere? then is it not Friday somewhere? We dont mind what day of the week it is, just as long as we all find you and that cup of tea/coffee/eggnog in the parlour!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought this was funny when a friend sent it to me.  They really need to get into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was funny when a friend sent it to me.  They really need to get into the Christmas spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was funny when a friend sent it to me.  They really need to get into the Christmas spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the picture - your husband i presume.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes DH (not quite sure what the D stands for with this photo in mind!)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

woohoo, man is it cold out there tonight!!! -21'C/-5.8'F
Windchill makes it colder yet! Snow is gonna be crunchy tomorrow! :shock: Lucky will be fully snowsuited for her morning jaunt tomorrow! *shivers with cold* {{{{{ :?}}}}}
But not cold enough to produce moon dogs and the moon is only a half moon tonight anyways. Most times the moon dogs need a clear sky, a full moon, and absolutely colder temps. Although I saw only one moon dog last night, indicating that a colder front was moving in.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK I have found the new KTP and this is what I posted on the old one, not realizing that we had moved on....
I was sure that was part of it Sam - has been a problem for years. But we did get the labs done and then a couple of hours later a call from his GP to go to the ER. His white cell count and hemogoblin were way too low. They ran more tests and admitted him for a transfusion. The nurse said they will be giving him 2 units of blood and it will take 8 hours. DH finally sent me home a little while ago. I suppose this is because of the Crohn's, but I really don't know yet. The ER Dr. said that they would look at the causes after we got him squared away. Frankly I'm relieved that someone found something wrong so they can fix it, but it's pretty scary. He has just not been good the last few weeks.... and it's real hard to convince anyone that there is an issue unless they see it in a report. I'm going to go pour myself a glass of wine and catch up the last 10 pages or so. I'm online for a while guys - keep me company! AZ



thewren said:


> az - could part of his problem be depression - believe me i know how he feels.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil - see my note to Sam.... I'm sure it is a part of the problem... he's awfully young to have so many health issues - but he lived hard and partied often in his time. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are so funny Sam - hold your head up! We are ready whenever you are - AZ


thewren said:


> i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh 5 this is toooooo funny - thanks I needed this. AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was funny when a friend sent it to me.  They really need to get into the Christmas spirit!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I guess I'm all by myself.... can't sleep - nervous and it is REALLY quiet in this house without DH AND my pup.... ok I will go clean up the mess I left in the kitchen when we ran out the door to the ER and I will be back to see if anyone is here. AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

azsticks - did you get the mess cleaned up - you are welcome to come and clean my kitchen lol

sam

where is the puppy?



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I guess I'm all by myself.... can't sleep - nervous and it is REALLY quiet in this house without DH AND my pup.... ok I will go clean up the mess I left in the kitchen when we ran out the door to the ER and I will be back to see if anyone is here. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The mess is cleaned up, and NO I won't come and clean your kitchen Sam.... We lost Dutch in the Spring and have been "pet free" thinking that we wanted to start using our travel trailer and not be tied to any one to keep us from sowing our "golden year oats". But DH had not be up to any of that yet. So for the time being we are avoiding all pet adoption venues hoping to remain unincombured (spell check can't fix this) AZ


thewren said:


> azsticks - did you get the mess cleaned up - you are welcome to come and clean my kitchen lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

"Pup" is used in love... Dutch was 14 when we lost her.... AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet you do miss her - casey was my first dog (a benji dog) - she was about sixteen when i had to put her down. miss her everyday.

miss the other dogs too but she was first born - has first place in my heart.

sam

i really would like to go out and knit for a while but my eyes are telling me i need to go to bed. the cats have all been out - did not appreciate the rain - so i will say good night and see you in the morning.



AZ Sticks said:


> "Pup" is used in love... Dutch was 14 when we lost her.... AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think that Dutch was really "my first" dog. We had dogs growing up but they were family dogs, or mom's dog... and then when I was all grown up they were my husband's dog or the kid's dog. Even when Alan and I first got together he brought home a 2 year old german shepard and Duke was "his dog". Dutch came along a couple of years later from DH to me as a furball rescued from the middle of a busy street in Los Angeles - AZ


thewren said:


> i bet you do miss her - casey was my first dog (a benji dog) - she was about sixteen when i had to put her down. miss her everyday.
> 
> miss the other dogs too but she was first born - has first place in my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sleep good Sam - I am headed that way myself. I thought we would see Pontuf.... if I miss you my friend I will see you in the morning - love to all - AZ


thewren said:


> i bet you do miss her - casey was my first dog (a benji dog) - she was about sixteen when i had to put her down. miss her everyday.
> 
> miss the other dogs too but she was first born - has first place in my heart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Unbelievable Sam, my girlfriend and I both have been one day off this week! On Tuesday we both thought it was Wednesday! 

As for points...no points this week, it's Christmas!

AZ Sticks, hope you get some results from DH tests. I 'm up for awhile. I may doze off but chances are I'm up again in a couple hours and my iPad is on the night stand .


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We lost our Clarence in July. He was 15. He picked out Ponuf so Pontuf was really his dog. I shed a tear everyday for that pup.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Marianne*... Bless your heart... I could just weep tears of frustration for you... I know how much you hate being in the hospital and aways from all the family and goings on ... and then rotten weather and no knitting or computer... That is just the pits..... You have such a spirit.... but it has got to be wearing thin.... HANG IN THERE GAL... We are all in your corner and hoppingyou are home and feeling better very soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*AZ* It is strange to be all alone in the house when you are used to another presence... and I know you have to be sick with worry.... You are right though; they have at least finally found something they can treat.... Mabe the bed rest and transfusion will give DH a little pick me up and a chance to enjoy the holiday.... Fingers crossed....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, mom managed to lock herself out of the house this morning. Fortunately, she had on a jacket, leather gloves and had her cell phone in her pocket when she went to get the mail. She says she can't work her phone, but managed to call me and I was still home... thank goodness. 

This evening mom called to say she had laid the phone down and couldn't find it for a long time - this during a conversation with brother..... Hmmmmm. 

It has turned bitter cold here and I am half afraid she will want to cancel hair AGAIN... but I will just go myself if so... as we can't keep cancelling at the last minute... not fair to the hairdresser.... 

I still ahve shopping to do and wrapping, but was just too tired this evening to deal wiht it.... Now, it is almost 2 and very chilly so I'm off to hide under the covers. Night all...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> darowil - see my note to Sam.... I'm sure it is a part of the problem... he's awfully young to have so many health issues - but he lived hard and partied often in his time. AZ


well the aneamia from the low blood count is enough to take away energy as well- I assume thery will investigate this, though probably not till after Christmas I would think unless it is urgent- although over here less and lesss notice is taken of this now. And it may be very easily fixed.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, guess i am the lone ranger now huh? 
maddi was ringing the bells and believe me as cold as its outside here,she got her bussiness took care of quickly. 
AZ i have sent prayers your way. i know the feeling of just find somethingn to treat. Beautiful dogs also. are both cockers?
Marianne, girl i know you are hating being away from your home and family and especially at this time of yr. but you hang in there and let them do whats gotta be done. i know everyone is anxious for you, so "mom" do what the doctors say do and feel better so you can be home to be with the boys and c and mom for christmas. i think any more they do work through the holidays when its gotta be done. or at least around here we see things happen through the wkend and holidays if need be.
i meant to tell you, after the high winds here the other night, i don't know, guess bj and i were able to sleep right through it all, but when i went to the N home yesterday, i have never seen so many shingles laying on a lawn as i did there. i mean the front yard on both sides of the porch were littered with shingles. they did report on the news last night that there wwere 2 tornadoes that touched down in western arkansas, i believe. i knew it rained some, but if it stormed here didn't have a clue. just k now the temp has plumeted, hope the outside kitty is warm enough, i have tried to fix her bed on the carport as warm as i can, i want to do more to try tokeep the wind out some more. 
i was going to bake short bread cookies today, but looked last night and don't have enough butter, so will do that sat while i am home alone. so i guess today, i will get the few gifts i have here wrapped, need to strip bed and redo, some laundry and i need to finish the last hat. i am ready to start decreasing. then the next project i am gonna work on is my own cowl, and i can't remember the pattern, i think just a simple garter stitch through it all, good mindless tv/movie watchin knitting. 
ok, so i guess everyone is asleep now.
lurker you hang in there girl, God is watching out for you, and let the neighbors help you out with your needs. sometimes it takes combining everyones resourses. Hey are we even supposed to be alive today, is this the day the world ends or not, let me know, you know i miss most things that go on. later guys, gonna go start the coffee and rread a while till time for bj to get up.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Sam I think you are nice to share and that is what matters.
Thank you.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

The recipes sound really tasty..isn't it "funny" how we tend to get "worn" out from our children/family visiting and crave the quietness if not but a short time..I usually go into the parlor for a short respite, while our family is talking away in the kitchen ..this seems to be the area that they gather in.. It's so sad when a family loses a young member either to illness or other reasons as we have heard over the tv..life is never the same. I want to wish you and your family (puppies included) a very Happy Christmas and a wonderful healthy New Year....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...we are on the same wave length. I realized around 2am Wed., that I had missed an appointment on Monday. Only problem is I will get fined for this mix-up as I called to apologize and they said they would be charging me. Wish I had thought to say they could have called me. I only live 2 min. away and could have been there. Spoiled by the offices that call I guess and being retired I don't always check the calendar. I just have to laugh about this one though. No fine, just good laughs. You really had me going. Didn't know where to be, but now we are ahead of the game.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?


I missed it too Joy!!!! :lol:

Let's hope it is the ending of all wars and the beginning of a new era of love and caring about others.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the picture - your husband i presume.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Darowil...That is too cute. Love the puzzles all over the table and DH playing around. Nice to see him so now we can put a face to the man doing all this traveling. You and your DH do some very special work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't mind starting on my Friday! First time it has come that way for me, just all you in America still have a work day! I seem to be developing a chest cold- often do in the heat. The world seems remarkably serene and sunny here today- washing on the line will be drying nicely.
> Since my panic yesterday, two of my neighbours have said they can help me with the shopping- they would just like some help for the petrol. When it cools down a bit I must cut the grass. I am just missing having Fale here- I will be glad when at last I get a phone call.


Hope you are able to throw this cold off. I wanted you to have fun while Fale was away and this will put a damper on that. So much going around here too. Glad you are having a nice sunny day and makes me want a line for drying clothes. I have a little rack that I purchased in Germany that I use but not as good as an outdoor line. :wink: Take care of yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i really am very red in the face - today was the last day of school for the children before the holidays - not sure why they didn't finish out the week - that put me in the mind that it was friday - i have to get out more. lol
> ...


True and it was in honor of all our down-under family. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thought this was funny when a friend sent it to me.  They really need to get into the Christmas spirit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Angora! won't be on line long, just now- going to have a mid night snack of my rye bread then back to try and rest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf...Lovely picture of both dogs and how wonderful is that for Clarence to pick out Pontuf. :thumbup: 

Southern Gal...Does your dog actually ring bells on the door to go out???? What a great dog. :thumbup: 

Purl2....Love that cowl and the colors are amazing.

Dreamweaver...So glad you were home and got the call from your mother. Not good as I know it is cold down there. Hope all worked out ok with the hair salon.

Mariann...Just had to add you in again. Thinking of you and know you get little sleep in a hospital with all the prodding, shots, etc. Hope you don't get a reaction to the dye they use this time....Hugs, love, and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

destiny516ab said:


> Sam I think you are nice to share and that is what matters.
> Thank you.


AMEN  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?


HaHa. So funny. I woke up thinking I must have slept through it too then I got on KP and there was TP. Us old folks can only take so much!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.


Lurker...Know you will do this but just a reminder to drink lots of water with this heat. LOL I just said drink lots, figured I'd better clarify that. It can be very hard on us and apparently one doesn't even realize they are having a problem till too late. The lawn can wait. I'm just so glad your neighbors will help you with shopping. When I lived in Germany I had no transportation and would get so much walking and it is hard with transportation because of lifting the bag on and off full of groceries, which I couldn't do. I know how difficult it is. I am spoiled now with a car and getting around so easy, but I do remember. However, I was a lot thinner when I did all that walking. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora! won't be on line long, just now- going to have a mid night snack of my rye bread then back to try and rest.


You are welcome. Get some good Zzzzz's. I woke up way too early. Around 4am. Will put a damper on how much I get done today for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

MawMaw12 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?
> ...


Hmmmmm....Maybe it did and we got left behind. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.
> ...


That was part of what was wrong yesterday- I just did not get enough fluids- I did not want a hot 'coffee' but I quite like it cold, which is what I am drinking now. I believe the energy problem can be related to the beta blockers that I am now on, aswell. How are you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jonibee said:


> The recipes sound really tasty..isn't it "funny" how we tend to get "worn" out from our children/family visiting and crave the quietness if not but a short time..I usually go into the parlor for a short respite, while our family is talking away in the kitchen ..this seems to be the area that they gather in.. It's so sad when a family loses a young member either to illness or other reasons as we have heard over the tv..life is never the same. I want to wish you and your family (puppies included) a very Happy Christmas and a wonderful healthy New Year....


It can be quite exhausting, especially when there are two big holidays so close together and if you are doing both of them. I only had Thanksgiving this year and DIL is doing Christmas. I will have them over here to open presents after the meal though so will make something for them for evening but it won't be the big meal. Merry Christmas to you too and Happy New Year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5...Gorgeous photo of the falls and gorge in last week's news KTP. Just lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5...Gorgeous photo of the falls and gorge in last week's news KTP. Just lovely.


What page are they on?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Coffee won't count as fluids apparently, but that is my drink of choice. :thumbup: Make sure and get the water. A friend told me about putting a sliced cucumber in water and I tried it and it was so lovely and elegant. Make up a pitcher of water and add long slices or circles of the cucumber. The water is delicate and delicious. Of course varying with lemon and lime is also nice, but the cucumber was a new one and such fun to do. Oh dear, yes, I know beta blockers can have some side-effects. I'm finally doing better. Last 2 weeks were no fun physically but I am on the other side now. I know Marge and 5 and a few others can identify with that. Hope you like the cucumber water.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5...Gorgeous photo of the falls and gorge in last week's news KTP. Just lovely.
> ...


Thanks Lurker, I meant to add that. Page 59. I'm still catching up on last week. I love that cowl that Purl2 did and downloaded the pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil...Beautiful:

One of my favourite modern hymns 




I love that reason for finishing them He doesn't ever things unfinished does he? And he uses others to help us- such as the KTP!
http://s196.beta.photobucket.com/user/holymusic55/media/Jesus/Footprints/FootprintsintheS... (this is a prayer so those who don't want to see it just don't go to the site). But the words are so appropriate for you 5 and with all the sunset and sunrise photos posted on the KTP this particular one was very apt.
darowil

Darowil....Footprints is so comforting.

Designer...Your waterfall top is just gorgeous. Don't know which way I like it best, lacy or like Naneast did it. Guess you just have to make it both ways. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I must say, that is quite beautiful for a first design.  Rather amazing. There are photos on pg. 58 of last weeks KTP.

Gwenie...So sorry you are having so much trouble knitting, eating, etc. Here's to it all being worthwhile in the end, but it is no fun getting there is it. :roll:

Lurker...What a shame the visit was nothing but babysitting. Quite rude on their part. Glad you had friends you could go to.

Ask4j...Lovely looking Condo. Thanks for posting a photo and I can sure see why you are doing the Happy Dance. Pg. 54 last wks. KTP.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.
> 
> sam


Don't worry Sam..I just got this and it is friday morning! 
Lots of rain here last night..unfortunately I dropped my hat and gloves on the driveway, unbeknownst to me, and when I got home from shopping last night they were soaking wet in the downpour. They are sort of dry this morning..I put them on the heat registers on the floor. 
I have NO daycare kids today, so I have to get cracking making my meat pies (tortiere) for Christmas and New Years dinner. My DH is french canadian. I am also making my Lemon Pistachio Biscotti, which my family loves. We are going to dinner tomorrow night at the sister in laws and I have to make the coleslaw and bring 3 pies for dessert. (I bought the pies!) Just heard her daughter broke up with her fiance and the wedding for August is now OFF. What a terrible thing to have happen right before Christmas!
Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all KP members!

June


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning from a cold and very windy Georgia :-D I had a nice surprise this morning, one of the night nurses uses a Nexus 7 and he brought his charger, came in to my room while I was asleep and when he woke me for meds this morning he placed mine on my table. I told him the battery was dead, but thanks anyway.. he had a big smile and then told me what he had done. So sweet, his wife has the same Nexus so he is leaving me his charger while I'm here. Chuck has been one of my night nurses many times I've made him a beanie and he told me he gets compliments on it. I am making one of the Sashay yarn scarfs right now and I think I'm going to give it to him for his wife, he keeps complimenting me on the colors. 
No breakfast this morning, or a cuppa, have a few sips of water till after the tests. They injected the dye a few minutes ago, so will be taken down to the tube in a few I'm sure. I guess later I'll swallow a pill that has dye or something, guess I'll be a glow in the dark for a few hours, :shock: Too bad it will be daylight, oh well, will turn the lights off and see if there is a glow.. :lol: :lol: Just kidding of course.
Congratulations on the new house, it is a thrill to finally find the perfect house to make a home. I cannot wait to finally find one that will have all the needs for us. I cannot understand why so many homes in this area are just 2 bedrooms. Have fun decorating and remembering where everything is. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I love the waterfall picture, reminds me of the frozen falls in Colorado. Treasure Falls on the way to Wolf Creek Pass freezes in such a beautiful pattern every year. I lost my pictures when my computer crashed.. well after being dropped off the tailgate of the moving truck it definitely crashed :roll: 
Ben and Diane should be in sometime today, hate that I'm here and not helping to finish up with the present wrappings and so on. But one bright side, if I'm here then they can have my room and I won't have to bunk in with C while they are here :thumbup: I do so want a guest room when we buy our house!!!
Chuck just popped in to say they are on their way for me. Have a wonderful day be safe
Oh cannot remember who has the DH that is in the hospital, but my prayers are with you. (Chuck moved my notepad :evil: ) just know we are holding you close in thoughts through all of this time.
Gotta go, (Hate riding in wheelchairs :x )
Loves, Hugs, Lots of Prayers.. 

Oh Lurker, hope Fale calls you soon!!!!!!! Love you sweet Lady!
Angora thank you for the PM.. Silver Owl you also.. Love you both so very much!! :-D Oh everyone of you dear friends, Love you ALL ;-) ;-) :thumbup: 
BYYEEEEEeeeeeeeeee as she rides away in her ice cold wheelchair.. geeze heat the seats or something.. freeze a bum, oh this works while I'm riding.. LOL 
Love ya, ttfn :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I am somewhat caught up on this round. I'm mentally distracted by my brother's phone call this morning. They've been in the adoption process for a while; now they are bringing home 2 boys (about age 10) for the "trial period" (for lack of a better description). I'm hoping this is the one that sticks. (it's their first bring-home set).

I had to tweak the socks a bit - the heel turning did not turn out evenly. Luckily I caught it very early, frogged back & fixed it.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

marianne, you crack me up girl, for all you go through, still your spirits are up and helping everyone else stay in good spirits.
Yes, maddi does actually ring bells to signal to go outside. when she was tiny, we got some from the christmas isle, and hung them and when we took her out, i pushed her nose into the bells on the door, it didn't take long before she did it herself, that way no matter where you are in the house, you can hear, maddi's problem, the spoiled outfit, is if you don't get up the first ring, she really gets a hold of them and nearly yanks them off the door. so rude and i tell her that often, she will give you the persnickitiest stare till you get up from chair.rotten i tell you. our sweet bailey that we just lost halloween, would just walk over and stand quietly in front of t he door and when we saw we let her out. not this one.
lurker, i used to cook my yokes for bailey until i found the egg whites in the cartons. (guess there is no such thing there?
the first time i ever heard of cucumber water was when my bro in law bought me a session at a nice spa for a massage, the lounge that we sat in while we waited for our session had pitchers of ice water with slices of cucs floating in, it looked so (my word again) she she pooh pooh and ladedaa and tasted so refreshing. i did it once for the ladies at one of our meetings just for a change. 
maddi and i are up for the day, i stayed up a bit to watch the end of Project Runway allstars, to see who was removed this week. i love to see their talents, don't always agree with them but i think they are so creative. later


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> We lost our Clarence in July. He was 15. He picked out Ponuf so Pontuf was really his dog. I shed a tear everyday for that pup.


Both are beautiful dogs and it was wise to adopt another dog so the current one can teach them your ways. Memories of your previous pets stay with you forever.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We got by with just a dusting of snow as opposed to 15 inches in parts of the state. Very blustery winds though and wind chills in the teens. I'm sticking to my original plan of wrapping and baking. Today it's biscotti.As you know that means twice baked so it is a long process but the house will be warm and will smell good.

Marianne-I hope the tests will point the way to a resolution of the problem

AZ-same wishes for your husband


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, how fun to wake up to weekly KP. Thank you.
Marianne you amaze me hang in their lady.
We are at daughters for Christmas and I am up early and alone so I get to feast on KP. Yeah.
Sassafras
P.S. Napa is gorgeous as always. All the green almost hurts my eyes being use to the desert.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning - brrr -18C with a windchill. That is -4F or -5 F I believe. I have to walk over to the 
clubhouse as we are having a Coffee get together for our swimming and coffee group. first day of winter. I hate driving a block so will see how strong the windchill is. Pat (dh) bought me a really warm ski jacket which is excellent - so I should be warm and cozy. (not).

I have everything ready to take to Christmas. I made a holiday twist for Christmas dinner which we will celebrate on Christmas eve. It is much like stollen and I haven't made one for 3 years as Christmas has been a time of anxiety and illness and sadness for the last 3 years. This year Pat is doing l00% and I am doing good too. Nice to have the usual Christmas joy in my life. The anniversary of Rob's death (son) was on the 13, but this year I feel as if I can put it behind me without it spoiling our Christmas-- it is surprising -- I didn't think I could ever be 
excited about Christmas again -- better each year. 

Marianne - I hope your test went well. It sounds like your nurse is a good one (most are). I am sure he would love to give his wife a scarf. I am thinking of you and pray next year is an easier for both you and Jynx. Very strong women, both of you.

I am so sorry you are in the hospital -- however, I pray you get home for Christmas. One thing about it - you can rest while the others get everything ready. You are someone I admire so much. We all need your attitude. 

Lurker- I hope you are feeling better - and I agree about drinking water. You don't want to dehydrate.I wish we could share our weather with each other -
I would happily send you some of our cold weather (I am sure five would too) and your could reciprocate with some of your heat. oh well.

It is so nice to know all my Christmas presents (all knitted) are wrapped and ready. We don't exchange presents except for the little one- as we each
donate to charity instead-- However, as I am Nana to everyone and mother to some of them, I told them that I was not going to stop making stuff and didn't
intend to stop knitting for my family- they are quite willing to accept the things I make (although I have a feeling that in one case - it disappears into a drawer and is never seen or worn) 

We donate to the Foothills hospital which was where my son was cared for and where my husband had his major major heart surgery (replaced aortic and mitral valves) as well as the Inn from the Cold which is a place where abused women and children can go in an emergency. We all have enough 'stuff' and so I am glad the family decided to do that. I still like to see the parcels under the tree though so over the years we have started to receive little funny things which is fun.

I made a waterfall top for my son's mother in law as well as a stashbuster bag - from the workshop - she is in a lodge and I have kept her supplied with bags over the years (mostly quilted with paintings on them) and this year a crochet, very bright bag -- We went to visit her and all my bags are hanging on the wall in one corner - which was quite nice- Most are scenes and she says they are a conversation piece when people visit her - (which isn't that often) I made the bag so that it could fit on her walker. She has a lovely Irish friend and I made a bag in different colors for her to give to the friend. They are both my age - one even younger, and I count my blessings every day.

It is a crisp coooold day here -- but sunny and bright - actually it is something that makes our winters bearable. I actually would rather have our 
lovely winter blue skies and cold, than warmer weather but with overcast skies like on the coast. However, noplace is more beautiful than Vancouver in the Spring- I imagine Seattle would be the same. BLossoms all over - all colors and scents. There are some beautiful places in the world. 

Well I have rambled on and on. Redkimba I hope the adoption works out well for your brother -- that will be interesting to see- 

I feel so sad for Newtown and the families so deeply affected by the shootings. 

Prayers to all of you and thanks for having such a 'safe haven' and wonderful place to come and relax- I will be dropping by and trying to catch up on the posts when I get back from our coffee party. Shirley ps here is one of the bags I did a few years ago which is on Frances's (?) wall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning from a cold and very windy Georgia :-D I had a nice surprise this morning, one of the night nurses uses a Nexus 7 and he brought his charger, came in to my room while I was asleep and when he woke me for meds this morning he placed mine on my table. I told him the battery was dead, but thanks anyway.. he had a big smile and then told me what he had done. So sweet, his wife has the same Nexus so he is leaving me his charger while I'm here. Chuck has been one of my night nurses many times I've made him a beanie and he told me he gets compliments on it. I am making one of the Sashay yarn scarfs right now and I think I'm going to give it to him for his wife, he keeps complimenting me on the colors.
> No breakfast this morning, or a cuppa, have a few sips of water till after the tests. They injected the dye a few minutes ago, so will be taken down to the tube in a few I'm sure. I guess later I'll swallow a pill that has dye or something, guess I'll be a glow in the dark for a few hours, :shock: Too bad it will be daylight, oh well, will turn the lights off and see if there is a glow.. :lol: :lol: Just kidding of course.
> Congratulations on the new house, it is a thrill to finally find the perfect house to make a home. I cannot wait to finally find one that will have all the needs for us. I cannot understand why so many homes in this area are just 2 bedrooms. Have fun decorating and remembering where everything is. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love the waterfall picture, reminds me of the frozen falls in Colorado. Treasure Falls on the way to Wolf Creek Pass freezes in such a beautiful pattern every year. I lost my pictures when my computer crashed.. well after being dropped off the tailgate of the moving truck it definitely crashed :roll:
> ...


Love you too, Marianne! hope all procedures have gone well. You are one brave soul! Fale rang yesterday, and worked out straight off that I was croaky of voice from this cold- I am under instructions to 'take my pills' and drink lots of lemon!

Angora- it will probably be lemon water- I boil it to get some of the chlorine out.


----------



## Jenny.Wren (Nov 28, 2011)

This receipe sounds great, easy and quick. I think I will give it a try. Tks for posting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer! this morning feels better than yesterday morning. I know I will be with my friend for Christmas. 
I am making another of the eyelash scarves, that are nice and mindless- this one for the DGD, for her birthday- it may end up in the dress up box, but I don't mind if it does, it will have served it's purpose for me. I gather Canada has two big storms coming in, from the Beeb- it's all been sports news so far- so if it is the end of the world it's whimpered in down here! Saturday morning, 22nd December, 2012.

Angora does my caffeine-free brew not count as fluid?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love your recipes today Sam. Thank you!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweethearts, the both of them....I could just lay down in the middle and snuggle!!! Just up and waiting for a call back from DH. They were poking and prodding him when I called just now. I hope today is MUCH better than yesterday!!! I need a cuppa....be back. AZ


Pontuf said:


> We lost our Clarence in July. He was 15. He picked out Ponuf so Pontuf was really his dog. I shed a tear everyday for that pup.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the good thoughts Dreamweaver - that would be a treat. AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> *AZ* It is strange to be all alone in the house when you are used to another presence... and I know you have to be sick with worry.... You are right though; they have at least finally found something they can treat.... Mabe the bed rest and transfusion will give DH a little pick me up and a chance to enjoy the holiday.... Fingers crossed....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> I am somewhat caught up on this round. I'm mentally distracted by my brother's phone call this morning. They've been in the adoption process for a while; now they are bringing home 2 boys (about age 10) for the "trial period" (for lack of a better description). I'm hoping this is the one that sticks. (it's their first bring-home set).
> 
> I had to tweak the socks a bit - the heel turning did not turn out evenly. Luckily I caught it very early, frogged back & fixed it.


Hope all goes well with the adoption trial period. :thumbup: A very important time for sure.
Glad you caught your mistake early!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...You are totally amazing. You put a whole different perspective on being in the hospital. No wonder the people around you take such good care of you. They have learned to appreciate what a special person you are, just as we have learned to appreciate you. I imagine you keep them all entertained. Never change but do get well. We are counting on these doctors, so tell them it's not just you, you have a whole group of people waiting to find out what will help you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer! this morning feels better than yesterday morning. I know I will be with my friend for Christmas.
> I am making another of the eyelash scarves, that are nice and mindless- this one for the DGD, for her birthday- it may end up in the dress up box, but I don't mind if it does, it will have served it's purpose for me. I gather Canada has two big storms coming in, from the Beeb- it's all been sports news so far- so if it is the end of the world it's whimpered in down here! Saturday morning, 22nd December, 2012.
> 
> Angora does my caffeine-free brew not count as fluid?


Ah, therein lies the question. Perhaps it does. Will have to research that one. It seems decaf would count. There apparently is still some caffeine in it and that would act as a diuretic, so if you are eating fresh fruit and veggies this will make up for it with being such a small amount.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH pointed out that we are so fortunate in this generation. We got to see 1/1/1; 2/2/2; 3/3/3; 4/4/4; 5/5/5; 6/6/6 on up to 12/12/12. From here on out there are no more. Special to be alive for a new millenium. 

Agnes posted on last wks. KTP about this month having 5 Saturdays, 5 Sundays and 5 Mondays and that prompted the above.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer! this morning feels better than yesterday morning. I know I will be with my friend for Christmas.
> ...


the one I am using today, is roasted barley, Rye, Chicory and Beetroots?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey everyone--working today, and I'll have to sit until I'm done, as it is the last day--but I hope to be back by this afternoon. Tonight I'll put the pork roast in the crockpot for tamales tomorrow...have to go to the store one more time(what a pain), as I forgot two things last time, but that usually happens.

Julie, take gentle care of yourself and kick that cold!

I hope all who want something very special for Christmas have their hearts' desires: Marianne to be better & home, the boys who need parents and the parents who need children, and all others who have health issues, wishing you speedy and proper recoveries. I know I won't get what I really want, but I will appreciate what I have, nevertheless. 

Off to work I go--hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I think that adds plusses in all counts. Healthy brew.....Wow Lurker. I need to find out how to make that. Do you roast your own or buy it ready to brew?? Homemade bread and healthy brews. How I would love to join you!!! I imagine you could drink that all day long and be doing quite well. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I think you did a great job with the recipes. I know you don't have to adapt them to anybody but here you are counting points and I know you don't need to lose. Great recipes too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Aren't you the BEST. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I get 'Inka' from Poland, 'Caro' from Nestle [least often], 'Ecco' from Italy, and 'Aromalt' from Germany- no idea what brand names they would be marketed under in the US! They are just on our supermarket shelves. Don't have the 'kick' of 'coffee' but the effect of no diuresis is marvelous on this old frame!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker I am also interested in your brew. Would love to try it. Do you buy it or mix it yourself?

Angora it is always so good to hear encouragement from you. Thank you.

As always, Southern Gal you have a lot going on and I enjoy reading your posts. It is pretty windy here today and the high is suppose to 48F.

I forget who mentioned making biscotti...only done that once and I do so love fresh biscotti. Please enjoy a piece for me! Wish I could sit in your kitchen!

AZ it is so good to see your posts again...was missing them for awhile. 

Marianne, Marianne, Marianne...just what will we do with you. Girlfriend just get better soon and in the meantime let everyone spoil you and do for you. You are incredible and powerful; if I could I'd drive up to whichever hospital your in and sit and visit. (DH will doesn't want me driving yet). Know you are loved by all whose lives you have touched.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker I am also interested in your brew. Would love to try it. Do you buy it or mix it yourself?
> 
> Angora it is always so good to hear encouragement from you. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Gwen! check my posting just above yours!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just did and am going to do a search for them...Im so slow typing I'm surprised it was so close to mine LOL

Gwen! check my posting just above yours![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hey everyone--working today, and I'll have to sit until I'm done, as it is the last day--but I hope to be back by this afternoon. Tonight I'll put the pork roast in the crockpot for tamales tomorrow...have to go to the store one more time(what a pain), as I forgot two things last time, but that usually happens.
> 
> Julie, take gentle care of yourself and kick that cold!
> 
> ...


I am sucking strepsils until it is light enough to get to the lemon tree!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Ask4 that is so true! Clarence trained Pontuf and did an excellent job.
Also dogs are much happier and less destructive when you have two. Pontuf has been perfect since Clarence is gone but he is sad and I can see a change in him. After the new year we will see if he picks out a buddy for himself.

Pontuf



Ask4j said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > We lost our Clarence in July. He was 15. He picked out Ponuf so Pontuf was really his dog. I shed a tear everyday for that pup.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky you! Napa is a beautiful place. I would love to live there someday. (did you ever see the movie Bottle Shock? Love that movie because it's about early Napa)

Pontuf

how fun to wake up to weekly KP. Thank you.
Marianne you amaze me hang in their lady.
We are at daughters for Christmas and I am up early and alone so I get to feast on KP. Yeah.
Sassafras
P.S. Napa is gorgeous as always. All the green almost hurts my eyes being use to the desert.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely traditions and lovely bag

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning - brrr -18C with a windchill. That is -4F or -5 F I believe. I have to walk over to the
> clubhouse as we are having a Coffee get together for our swimming and coffee group. first day of winter. I hate driving a block so will see how strong the windchill is. Pat (dh) bought me a really warm ski jacket which is excellent - so I should be warm and cozy. (not).
> 
> I have everything ready to take to Christmas. I made a holiday twist for Christmas dinner which we will celebrate on Christmas eve. It is much like stollen and I haven't made one for 3 years as Christmas has been a time of anxiety and illness and sadness for the last 3 years. This year Pat is doing l00% and I am doing good too. Nice to have the usual Christmas joy in my life. The anniversary of Rob's death (son) was on the 13, but this year I feel as if I can put it behind me without it spoiling our Christmas-- it is surprising -- I didn't think I could ever be
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Ask4 that is so true! Clarence trained Pontuf and did an excellent job.
> Also dogs are much happier and less destructive when you have two. Pontuf has been perfect since Clarence is gone but he is sad and I can see a change in him. After the new year we will see if he picks out a buddy for himself.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


You are lucky, Pontuf that mom can afford to get you another buddy!- I thought I could have two but it is a real struggle, with all the financial set backs we have had. When Rufus goes it is very probable that Ringo will have to grieve- but we might be able to get a cat.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good morning all. From a cold snowy Idaho ... White Christmas .. WAHOOOOO !!!!!

Kids are out of school today for the break, it's a day early as there was a rumor of a threat to start shooting at the school assembly, So for the safety of everyone school is out for today. Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
I don't know what people are thinking, starting a rumor like that. 
On that thought, God Bless all the victims and family members in Connecticut

I was going to finish up my Christmas shopping today(alone) but with the kids home I have to be sneaky about it .. 

Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas

Marion


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great picture pontuf - great dogs.

sam



Pontuf said:


> We lost our Clarence in July. He was 15. He picked out Ponuf so Pontuf was really his dog. I shed a tear everyday for that pup.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

before i go any furthur - i am on page three - i really slept hard last night - got up about ten minutes ago - guess i needed the sleep. anyhow i will work to catch up before i go take a shower. thanks everyone for sticking with me - it is friday isn't it.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i go any furthur - i am on page three - i really slept hard last night - got up about ten minutes ago - guess i needed the sleep. anyhow i will work to catch up before i go take a shower. thanks everyone for sticking with me - it is friday isn't it.
> 
> sam


yes Sam it is your Friday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is for anyone who did not get this message - in case you what or need to refer back.

sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 30 november '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128363-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132652-1.html

Your topic "knitting tea party 7 december '12" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-129923-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132654-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

destiny - how great that you stopped in at the ktp to share a cuppa with the rest of us. we really enjoyed it and hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon - always lots of fresh tea under the cosy and a place for you at the table - we'll be looking for you.

sam



destiny516ab said:


> Sam I think you are nice to share and that is what matters.
> Thank you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone--working today, and I'll have to sit until I'm done, as it is the last day--but I hope to be back by this afternoon. Tonight I'll put the pork roast in the crockpot for tamales tomorrow...have to go to the store one more time(what a pain), as I forgot two things last time, but that usually happens.
> ...


I always envy people who can go out and pick a lemon or an orange from trees on their property-- doesn't happen here, although we do get crabapples which makes wonderful jelly. also saskatoon berries - (great pies) and choke cherries - another wonderful jelly - but not any bigger fruit here near the Rockies. The world is such a wonderfully diverse place. I just wish I had seen more of it. I think KP is the next best thing - and love reading about the lives of others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jonibee - good to see you - hope you had a good time with us and that you will be back real soon. seasons greeting to you and yours and the best of new years.

sam



jonibee said:


> The recipes sound really tasty..isn't it "funny" how we tend to get "worn" out from our children/family visiting and crave the quietness if not but a short time..I usually go into the parlor for a short respite, while our family is talking away in the kitchen ..this seems to be the area that they gather in.. It's so sad when a family loses a young member either to illness or other reasons as we have heard over the tv..life is never the same. I want to wish you and your family (puppies included) a very Happy Christmas and a wonderful healthy New Year....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are to take it easy myfanwy - don't want you sick while fale is away - the grass will eventually get cut. too bad you couldn't trade fresh bread to someone for the mowing of your lawn - it is an idea though. i love to barter for things.

just take care of yourself.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hi maw maw - if the end of the world happened i must have missed it too - it sounds outside like there are some other people around too - think of all the disappointed people. lol

sure glad you stopped by for a cuppa - not don't be a stranger - you come back real soon.

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > I have been so busy I forgot this was the day the world was supposed to end. Did I miss it?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hadn't thought of the daralene - i think i'm glad it missed me.

sam



Angora1 said:


> MawMaw12 said:
> 
> 
> > Joy Marshall said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are to take it easy myfanwy - don't want you sick while fale is away - the grass will eventually get cut. too bad you couldn't trade fresh bread to someone for the mowing of your lawn - it is an idea though. i love to barter for things.
> 
> just take care of yourself.
> 
> ...


Actually that is quite a brilliant idea Sam- why didn't I think of it!? derrrrr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you junelouise - sounds like you are gearing up for a happy holiday time. so glad you had time to stop by for a cuppa - hopefully you will have a minute soon to stop by again - we'll be looking for you that's for sure.

sam



Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am hiding my head in shame - i was just listening to the news and thoguht - oh my goodness - i just posted a day early - where was my mind - evidently not looking at the calendar didn't help - i really thought it was friday. forgiveness please - i really am sorry.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Mind you my slugs have tried very hard to destroy it for me! the tree is trying so hard to recover it has even sent a shoot up from the stock- I have not yet had the heart to cut it back!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV


lovely of you to drop by! Seasons Greetings for you and yours!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you go girl - i hate cold wheelchairs too - usually i have them put a blanket on it first that i can wrap around me. you sound up and that is half the battle. and it is always good to have nurses that know you and enjoy you - that always means a little extra special care. i have an idea you are a good patient to take care of.

sending you mounds of healing energy and the hope that you do get home for the big day.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning from a cold and very windy Georgia :-D I had a nice surprise this morning, one of the night nurses uses a Nexus 7 and he brought his charger, came in to my room while I was asleep and when he woke me for meds this morning he placed mine on my table. I told him the battery was dead, but thanks anyway.. he had a big smile and then told me what he had done. So sweet, his wife has the same Nexus so he is leaving me his charger while I'm here. Chuck has been one of my night nurses many times I've made him a beanie and he told me he gets compliments on it. I am making one of the Sashay yarn scarfs right now and I think I'm going to give it to him for his wife, he keeps complimenting me on the colors.
> No breakfast this morning, or a cuppa, have a few sips of water till after the tests. They injected the dye a few minutes ago, so will be taken down to the tube in a few I'm sure. I guess later I'll swallow a pill that has dye or something, guess I'll be a glow in the dark for a few hours, :shock: Too bad it will be daylight, oh well, will turn the lights off and see if there is a glow.. :lol: :lol: Just kidding of course.
> Congratulations on the new house, it is a thrill to finally find the perfect house to make a home. I cannot wait to finally find one that will have all the needs for us. I cannot understand why so many homes in this area are just 2 bedrooms. Have fun decorating and remembering where everything is. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love the waterfall picture, reminds me of the frozen falls in Colorado. Treasure Falls on the way to Wolf Creek Pass freezes in such a beautiful pattern every year. I lost my pictures when my computer crashed.. well after being dropped off the tailgate of the moving truck it definitely crashed :roll:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hi sassafras - glad you are up early so you could join us for a cuppa - here's hoping you have a wonderful holiday with family. join us again real soon if you can.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, how fun to wake up to weekly KP. Thank you.
> Marianne you amaze me hang in their lady.
> We are at daughters for Christmas and I am up early and alone so I get to feast on KP. Yeah.
> Sassafras
> P.S. Napa is gorgeous as always. All the green almost hurts my eyes being use to the desert.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there no end to your talent designer - i would hang the bag on the wall also - too beautiful to use.

stay warm. not sure what the temp is here but it is cold. we had some snow flurries but no accumulation.

spring in seattle is wonderful - all the early spring flowers popping up all over. balmy winds. and rain. but is is wonderful weather.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Good morning - brrr -18C with a windchill. That is -4F or -5 F I believe. I have to walk over to the
> clubhouse as we are having a Coffee get together for our swimming and coffee group. first day of winter. I hate driving a block so will see how strong the windchill is. Pat (dh) bought me a really warm ski jacket which is excellent - so I should be warm and cozy. (not).
> 
> I have everything ready to take to Christmas. I made a holiday twist for Christmas dinner which we will celebrate on Christmas eve. It is much like stollen and I haven't made one for 3 years as Christmas has been a time of anxiety and illness and sadness for the last 3 years. This year Pat is doing l00% and I am doing good too. Nice to have the usual Christmas joy in my life. The anniversary of Rob's death (son) was on the 13, but this year I feel as if I can put it behind me without it spoiling our Christmas-- it is surprising -- I didn't think I could ever be
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jennyweren - how nice of you to stop by - glad you enjoyed the recipe - not sure which one but glad you enjoyed it. do stop by again real soon - we would love to have you - we never run out of room at the table or hot tea so there will always be a place for you - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Jenny.Wren said:


> This receipe sounds great, easy and quick. I think I will give it a try. Tks for posting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gypsie - think they are both quick and easy -

hoping you stop by again real soon - we would love to have you - hot tea and a place at the table are always available so do stop by soon.

sam



gypsie said:


> I love your recipes today Sam. Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that coffee myfanwy - sounds like a vegetable drink.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV


Haven't seen yo in here in a while.Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you for the kind words daralene - i know many of you are trying to lose weight and it is fun for me to try and come up with recipes that will help the weight to come off.

i'm a great grazer - i could eat bit and pieces all day but that doesn't help the weight to come off.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, I think you did a great job with the recipes. I know you don't have to adapt them to anybody but here you are counting points and I know you don't need to lose. Great recipes too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Aren't you the BEST. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV
> ...


Have had a busy year as well as health not too brilliant, but I do come on KP regularly - it's the best medicine there is.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey scotass - good to see you - hope the children don't drive you up the wall. lol ours got out early yesterday. haven't heard too much screaming - i told them to call me when they say blood. dad is working and mom is cleaning house for a friend of hers.

sam



scotslass said:


> Good morning all. From a cold snowy Idaho ... White Christmas .. WAHOOOOO !!!!!
> 
> Kids are out of school today for the break, it's a day early as there was a rumor of a threat to start shooting at the school assembly, So for the safety of everyone school is out for today. Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
> I don't know what people are thinking, starting a rumor like that.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


I hope your health improves. Yes KP is the best medicine ever. I have met some pretty wonderful people on here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am finally caught up - almost three in the afternoon - think it is time for me to fall into the shower - not literally - but the body needs washed. will be back soon. am so glad the end of the world did not take my hot showers away.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that coffee myfanwy - sounds like a vegetable drink.
> 
> sam
> 
> it is not COFFEE for an addicted coffee drinker like me- and yes it is roasted vegetables- but it makes an acceptable substitute!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


designer I am so envious that you still have crabapple trees,they seem to have vanished from this part of Scotland, there is nothing more delishous than crabapple jelly on hot buttered toast


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Best wishes to all who are unwell or awaiting diagnoses, sincere wishes that your heath issues are easily treatable.

Julie - I know what your summer chest cold is like. A couple of weeks ago my daughter developed it, so I hit the vitamin C and zinc, then my son got it, so I kept up the regime. Then my boss got it! I didn't stand a chance. I have woken up this morning with a chest as tight as a drum and a painful cough and heaps to do before we head to Christchurch on Monday to spend 6 days with my DH's indentical twin and his family (we will be staying a motel.

Aah well - onwards and upwards.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Best wishes to all who are unwell or awaiting diagnoses, sincere wishes that your heath issues are easily treatable.
> 
> Julie - I know what your summer chest cold is like. A couple of weeks ago my daughter developed it, so I hit the vitamin C and zinc, then my son got it, so I kept up the regime. Then my boss got it! I didn't stand a chance. I have woken up this morning with a chest as tight as a drum and a painful cough and heaps to do before we head to Christchurch on Monday to spend 6 days with my DH's indentical twin and his family (we will be staying a motel.
> 
> Aah well - onwards and upwards.


mmmmm :thumbdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

No matter how hard I try I just cant keep up......am still reading my way through last week's ktp,oh well will have time to catch up now since the world has not ended
I hope that everyone with health issues just now find some improvement over the coming days and that everyone else stay hale and hearty,and that you all enjoy the holidays :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> No matter how hard I try I just cant keep up......am still reading my way through last week's ktp,oh well will have time to catch up now since the world has not ended
> I hope that everyone with health issues just now find some improvement over the coming days and that everyone else stay hale and hearty,and that you all enjoy the holidays :-D


Thanks Agnescr, I will be requiring lots of energy. My fibromyalgia always goes for a nosedive after a stressing period in my life. Just waiting for the fatigue factor to be over now. *chuckles* I have so much to do and dont have time to be tired 24/7. 
On a bright note, the sun is sparkling on the snow mounds and on the tree branches! Birds are out and about and tweeting away!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is one of Benjamin's friends in the video. The teacher wrote this for Joey.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> This is one of Benjamin's friends in the video. The teacher wrote this for Joey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hilary - thanks for stopping by - we enjoyed talking with you -hope you have a wonderful time in christchurch and will stop by afterwards and tell us all about it. we'll be looking for you.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Best wishes to all who are unwell or awaiting diagnoses, sincere wishes that your heath issues are easily treatable.
> 
> Julie - I know what your summer chest cold is like. A couple of weeks ago my daughter developed it, so I hit the vitamin C and zinc, then my son got it, so I kept up the regime. Then my boss got it! I didn't stand a chance. I have woken up this morning with a chest as tight as a drum and a painful cough and heaps to do before we head to Christchurch on Monday to spend 6 days with my DH's indentical twin and his family (we will be staying a motel.
> 
> Aah well - onwards and upwards.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nanacaren - how are joey and benjamin?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of Benjamin's friends in the video. The teacher wrote this for Joey.
> ...


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Please, what are 'over easy eggs'? My interpretation is very, very lightly cooked, like a coddled egg. Am I close?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so purty n' clean - squeaky clean. i do clean up fairly well even if i do say so myself. 

going to knit a little and then i'll be back. 

very grey and overcast - cold but not snow which is fine with me.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop by sala - over lightly means that once it is cooked on the bottom - you flip it over for a short time - not too long because it is still to be a dippy egg.

we hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon - when we get a long of people in on the convesation it really gets interesting. we always have plenty of tea and lots of room at the table so you come again real soon.

sam



Sala said:


> Please, what are 'over easy eggs'? My interpretation is very, very lightly cooked, like a coddled egg. Am I close?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of Benjamin's friends in the video. The teacher wrote this for Joey.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> nanacaren - how are joey and benjamin?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Coffee won't count as fluids apparently, but that is my drink of choice. :thumbup: Make sure and get the water. A friend told me about putting a sliced cucumber in water and I tried it and it was so lovely and elegant. Make up a pitcher of water and add long slices or circles of the cucumber. The water is delicate and delicious. Of course varying with lemon and lime is also nice, but the cucumber was a new one and such fun to do. Oh dear, yes, I know beta blockers can have some side-effects. I'm finally doing better. Last 2 weeks were no fun physically but I am on the other side now. I know Marge and 5 and a few others can identify with that. Hope you like the cucumber water.


I was told recently that they have changed this (actually maybe it was Dreamweaver) and that coffee can now be counted as fluids (WW say half the daily fluid intake should be water and the rest can include coffee, tea etc).
Use lemon and mint in water, but not heard of cucumber. Normally I drink my water straight out the tap, but on the really hot days I will sometimes add something to it. Like tomorrow when we are looking at over 100 -'only' mid nineties today, but it has been lovely and temperature dropping again late tomorrow so we should have a nice Christmas day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.


And a day off in February is just a little late for Christmas shopping. Wonder how many other parents got caught like you?
Our schools finishe dlast week because they couldn't possibly be open until a few days before Christmas. But this is our long holiday and the total holidays are always the same even if they have them at different times in different years.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> before i go any furthur - i am on page three - i really slept hard last night - got up about ten minutes ago - guess i needed the sleep. anyhow i will work to catch up before i go take a shower. thanks everyone for sticking with me - it is friday isn't it.
> 
> sam


At least you don't need to plan your Friday round starting the KTP!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV


Thanks PurpleV. Have a great christmas and wonderful new year.
Don't seem to see you much- and yet we both post frequently. Funny how can miss others who are also on so much. You could always join us here regularly so you never get off KP!- who cares about getting time to knit?


----------



## Sala (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Sam.


thewren said:


> how nice of you to stop by sala - over lightly means that once it is cooked on the bottom - you flip it over for a short time - not too long because it is still to be a dippy egg.
> 
> we hope you had a good time and will stop again real soon - when we get a long of people in on the convesation it really gets interesting. we always have plenty of tea and lots of room at the table so you come again real soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Greeting just drop by to wish all my friend at the tea party a Merry Christmas and a blessed new year. No one will ever know how much this site has meant to me personly. I have learn so much from you wise folks. I learn that we all carry are own burden, if it not in are home it someone near us. Thank you all for letting me be a part of something so great, thank you Sam for hosting the tea party and keeping up with all you do. I pray for every one health and healing in the new year. Betty


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - how are joey and benjamin?
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV
> ...


Thanks Darowil, I'll make it a new year resolution to join the tea party more often and do more knitting. Housework is definitely going to have to go to make room for it. Seasons Greetings to you too. xx


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Good to see you your priorities right- housekeeping is overrated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - how are joey and benjamin?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?


Is this what yo are looking for?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Saw this sign at Hobby Lobby today ..

When I get the urge to clean house I lay down till it passes

I thought this very appropriate as I was shopping for yarn :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Saw this sign at Hobby Lobby today ..
> 
> When I get the urge to clean house I lay down till it passes
> 
> I thought this very appropriate as I was shopping for yarn :lol:


Lately I need that sign maybe the teens would get the idea.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5, I found some more of those tomato sauce Pringles chips- I've nearly skoffed the whole container! And most of the bottled water I bought incase I dehydrated while out- except I caught buses almost immediately- was very lucky- must make my rye sandwich later with my first tomato from the vine and the lettuce I am growing!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5, I found some more of those tomato sauce Pringles chips- I've nearly skoffed the whole container! And most of the bottled water I bought in case I dehydrated while out- except I caught buses almost immediately- was very lucky- must make my rye sandwich later with my first tomato from the vine and the lettuce I am growing!


ahahahha!!!! woot woot woot!!!!! and I just opened a new package ketchup chips and, yes, I even waited to put them into a bowl, now I will munch on them all evening! They taste pretty great, dont they? (shhhh, I already know the answer to that one!)  :lol: :-D 

The Ketchup Song 



There was a guy from PEI they used to call Podato
He met this young Leamington Ontario Tomato
But he had eyes for other girls & she was a little mushy
So they said well let's get wed there's no sense bein fussy

Chorus:
Baked sized french fries-how they love Tomatoes
So dress em up with Heinz Ketchup-(Ketchup luvs Potatoes)

Well he went down to Windsor town to buy a ring on Monday
Saturday they said OK we'll cut the cake on Sunday
But Sunday came and what a shame-They had no one to fetch it
Without a cake they just sat and *ate-Potato chips and ketchup*
Bake sized french fries how they love Tomatoes
So dress em up with Heinz Ketchup- (Ketchup luvs Potatoes)

And so this guy from PEI they used to call Podato
Got two boys and a little girl-Two spuds & one Tomato
They romp and run around Leamington and boy when they get hungry
The bottle drips all over the chips way down in the ketchup country.

Chorus

(Leamington, Ontario is the ketchup capital of Canada as that is where they grow tomatoes. Windsor is a city a few miles away from it. PEI is short for Prince Edward Island, a province in Canada.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5, I found some more of those tomato sauce Pringles chips- I've nearly skoffed the whole container! And most of the bottled water I bought in case I dehydrated while out- except I caught buses almost immediately- was very lucky- must make my rye sandwich later with my first tomato from the vine and the lettuce I am growing!
> ...


And far better than a ciggie, mine claim a tick for vegan!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


But I am going to have my cereal brew and my homegrown rye lettuce and tomato sandwich!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ooops hit quote instead of edit


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm curious darowil - here our longest vacation is june through august for the school children - so they are in school during the winter. if you go to school through your summer then do you have a long vacation during the winter?

sam



darowil said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, and not because you wanted to know- here we have about a 6 week break for the primary schools over Christmas New Year, and three holidays of about 2 weeks spread over the year. one for sure occurs uaually with Easter- but it could be quite different in Aus.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks for stopping by betulove - that is why we are here - to support each other in sickness and in health - good times and bad. hope to see you again real soon.

sam



Betulove said:


> Greeting just drop by to wish all my friend at the tea party a Merry Christmas and a blessed new year. No one will ever know how much this site has meant to me personly. I have learn so much from you wise folks. I learn that we all carry are own burden, if it not in are home it someone near us. Thank you all for letting me be a part of something so great, thank you Sam for hosting the tea party and keeping up with all you do. I pray for every one health and healing in the new year. Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was called magic knot and i thought i had marked it in my favorites - does someone remember where it was last week. it referenced a utube tutorial.

sam

myfanwy - i think you could even use it in lace knitting.



Lurker 2 said:


> there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was called magic knot and i thought i had marked it in my favorites - does someone remember where it was last week. it referenced a utube tutorial.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


nanacaren had it- she posted about page 11 from memory- it works well on my eyelash!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is exactly what i was thinking of - it works beautifully.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - you are going to love this yarn join - i used it on my wingspan and you definitely cannot see the knot.

sam

no ends to weave in.



Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
> ...


Probably a lot .. the schools have a weird Christmas break this year. The kids go back to school Jan 7th. Usually they go back Jan 2nd .... 2 weeks off school ... 
:? :shock: :-o


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - you are going to love this yarn join - i used it on my wingspan and you definitely cannot see the knot.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker I envy you love fresh tomatoes! Pontuf they still sit on 55 so be careful & give a shout if you come this way! Have been having some health issues for awhile put off first because of no insurance and maybe some fear. I willing admit to being a scaredy cat. Have been in pain this week and finally broke down and went to dr today. Sent me for a cat scan and says I have colitis. Put me on two different antibiotics and have to go back in a week. I dont like taking new meds, neither is an antibiotic I have had before. So hoping no side effects. We are having Christmas here Sunday, hope everyone understands things wont be as they usually are I can direct but DH and DSs just dont do it the same. We got more ice than snow and still lots of wind. I am headed to the bath to try and get warm. Hugs and prayers to all! Marianne, did not have dye but did have iodine injection and not comfortable or fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker I envy you love fresh tomatoes! Pontuf they still sit on 55 so be careful & give a shout if you come this way! Have been having some health issues for awhile put off first because of no insurance and maybe some fear. I willing admit to being a scaredy cat. Have been in pain this week and finally broke down and went to dr today. Sent me for a cat scan and says I have colitis. Put me on two different antibiotics and have to go back in a week. I dont like taking new meds, neither is an antibiotic I have had before. So hoping no side effects. We are having Christmas here Sunday, hope everyone understands things wont be as they usually are I can direct but DH and DSs just dont do it the same. We got more ice than snow and still lots of wind. I am headed to the bath to try and get warm. Hugs and prayers to all! Marianne, did not have dye but did have iodine injection and not comfortable or fun.


mmmmm, sounds like not quite the Christmas you were anticipating! I will wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Across the back fence we have an arborist or few, working taking out a very large Eucalypt, and now they are taking down a group of pines- there is a skeletal Norfolk Pine- but whether that will stay I can't yet work out. Chain saws all afternoon but it will give nextdoor a lot more light!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Now I am behind on 2 KTP's! I'll catch up and get back later!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pup lover I'm sorry to hear about the colitis - please, please stay on top of it and make sure you look into a low residue diet. I will keep you and all our other hurting buddies in my prayers. Thanks so much to all of your for your love and support while I am dealing with DH's health issues. The poor guy is just so humiliated about being sick like this. I know he would like to just hibernate until he is better. We will have a quiet Christmas - I still have to make a trip to the grocery store.... not on my schedule at this late date, but I will manage. I'm not sure I will even do my Turkey breast for Christmas dinner -- we may do Italian!!! I hope that Dreamweaver is right and that this hospital trip and transfusion will put DH on the right side of the road. I have so many things I want to try learning this year and when I am stressed all I can accomplish is beanies in the round!!! The mission is always glad to get them so I guess it's ok. This year I passed them off to my DD. She works for a restaurant in So Cal that does Christmas breakfast for the homeless and they pass out blankets, hats, etc. She is so excited to have her "Santa Bag" full of mom's hats - I love that she appreciates my knitting. I have a tidbit that might be of interest about that magic knot. I was telling DH about it last week when it was the subject of discussion - he said it sounded like a sailors knot that he knew - sure enough, when we compared drawings they were the same! He said that it was a fairly modern knot that was designed for use with the poly type rope that is so slippery versus the old time knots that have been used for centuries with cotton or hemp rope that is more "grabby". So that's our contribution to the minutia of knots!!! All corrections, comments, etc are welcome - Well I think that I will go see what I can throw together for dinner tonight - DH may sleep till morning and I better not sit here and drink wine all evening!!! I'll never make it to the store in the morning!!! I will try to check back in later. Love to all - AZ


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I still have one more thing to process--at 7 p.m.!!! My work email would not let me attach things (and of course, everything I needed to send had two or three attachments required). GRR. But then I am going to sit & knit, and I dare anyone to try and stop me. LOL

Tomorrow will bring something else, at least, and I shall see what that is when I get there. 

AND I just realized I posted this on last week's...so copied it here. Oh yeah, I'm ready for a few days off! :XD:

Continuing to send good thoughts & healing wishes to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/veggie-shooters-crudites-with-skinny.html#more

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/skinny-frozen-hot-chocolate.html

thought some of you might enjoy these two recipes i just got in an email from 'skinnytaste'.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mounds of healing energy pup lover.

this may sound silly pop lover - but when i get cold inside i put on a hat - i have a red wool baseball type hat that i wear and it really seems to help keep me warm. i guess your head is like the roof of your house - that is where you lose the most heat. i wonder if that is what happened to my brains when i started the ktp this weekend. lol

sam



Pup lover said:


> I am headed to the bath to try and get warm.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> it was called magic knot and i thought i had marked it in my favorites - does someone remember where it was last week. it referenced a utube tutorial.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam - there is a diagram of the magic knot in the information topic on the workshop section. I use it all the time -- just make sure you pull each side tight and that it doesn't slide - here is the link, then click on information.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Hi Purple! nice to see you -- Ladies Purple and Londongal are going to teach a workshop in February 'the surprise jacket 'for adults and children. I am looking forward to it.

I hope to take it too. Nice to see you here at the Tea Party purple. I just started joining in recently. Have a wonderful Christmas! Shirley (designer)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Feel blessed PONTUF. I too dream of living here but it's a tad pricey for my budget. Still I get to visit several times a year.
Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think we are all ready for a break Solenna!!I still have decided what to make for dinner and now it's 8PM . One more glass of wine and then I will make dinner.... maybe!!! No knitting for me tonight, but after shopping tomorrow I am going to knit for days.... AZ 


Sorlenna said:


> Well, I still have one more thing to process--at 7 p.m.!!! My work email would not let me attach things (and of course, everything I needed to send had two or three attachments required). GRR. But then I am going to sit & knit, and I dare anyone to try and stop me. LOL
> 
> Tomorrow will bring something else, at least, and I shall see what that is when I get there.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Sassafras - how fun!!! Napa is my DH's dream retirement on a vineyard of course. He doesn't even drink wine, or much of anything for that matter... but we have a great little grape arbor that he loves to take care of - I will find a picture. Have a wonderful visit and a Merry Christmas from the "other" Mohave desert. AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Feel blessed PONTUF. I too dream of living here but it's a tad pricey for my budget. Still I get to visit several times a year.
> Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am excited about this workshop - AZ


Designer1234 said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> His white cell count and hemogoblin were way too low. They ran more tests and admitted him for a transfusion. The nurse said they will be giving him 2 units of blood and it will take 8 hours. DH finally sent me home a little while ago. I suppose this is because of the Crohn's, but I really don't know yet. The ER Dr. said that they would look at the causes after we got him squared away. Frankly I'm relieved that someone found something wrong so they can fix it, but it's pretty scary. He has just not been good the last few weeks.... and it's real hard to convince anyone that there is an issue unless they see it in a report.
> 
> AZ, I know how you feel with the health issues of your husbands. It took us 15 months following my husband's bypass to convince the Drs something was wrong. We had to go to another city and other Drs who found ostiomyelitis and MRSA. More surgery followed and months of healing and wound care. Why don't they listen?
> I am keeping the two of you in my prayers


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!! 


Bulldog said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > His white cell count and hemogoblin were way too low. They ran more tests and admitted him for a transfusion. The nurse said they will be giving him 2 units of blood and it will take 8 hours. DH finally sent me home a little while ago. I suppose this is because of the Crohn's, but I really don't know yet. The ER Dr. said that they would look at the causes after we got him squared away. Frankly I'm relieved that someone found something wrong so they can fix it, but it's pretty scary. He has just not been good the last few weeks.... and it's real hard to convince anyone that there is an issue unless they see it in a report.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Pup lover I'm sorry to hear about the colitis - please, please stay on top of it and make sure you look into a low residue diet. I will keep you and all our other hurting buddies in my prayers. Thanks so much to all of your for your love and support while I am dealing with DH's health issues. The poor guy is just so humiliated about being sick like this. I know he would like to just hibernate until he is better. We will have a quiet Christmas - I still have to make a trip to the grocery store.... not on my schedule at this late date, but I will manage. I'm not sure I will even do my Turkey breast for Christmas dinner -- we may do Italian!!! I hope that Dreamweaver is right and that this hospital trip and transfusion will put DH on the right side of the road. I have so many things I want to try learning this year and when I am stressed all I can accomplish is beanies in the round!!! The mission is always glad to get them so I guess it's ok. This year I passed them off to my DD. She works for a restaurant in So Cal that does Christmas breakfast for the homeless and they pass out blankets, hats, etc. She is so excited to have her "Santa Bag" full of mom's hats - I love that she appreciates my knitting. I have a tidbit that might be of interest about that magic knot. I was telling DH about it last week when it was the subject of discussion - he said it sounded like a sailors knot that he knew - sure enough, when we compared drawings they were the same! He said that it was a fairly modern knot that was designed for use with the poly type rope that is so slippery versus the old time knots that have been used for centuries with cotton or hemp rope that is more "grabby". So that's our contribution to the minutia of knots!!! All corrections, comments, etc are welcome - Well I think that I will go see what I can throw together for dinner tonight - DH may sleep till morning and I better not sit here and drink wine all evening!!! I'll never make it to the store in the morning!!! I will try to check back in later. Love to all - AZ


And of course you are the one with the greatest sailing knowledge that I am aware of in our 'family'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Sassafras - how fun!!! Napa is my DH's dream retirement on a vineyard of course. He doesn't even drink wine, or much of anything for that matter... but we have a great little grape arbor that he loves to take care of - I will find a picture. Have a wonderful visit and a Merry Christmas from the "other" Mohave desert. AZ
> 
> 
> sassafras123 said:
> ...


grapes don't HAVE to be wine- they are a delicious fruit!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Pup lover I'm sorry to hear about the colitis - please, please stay on top of it and make sure you look into a low residue diet. I will keep you and all our other hurting buddies in my prayers. Thanks so much to all of your for your love and support while I am dealing with DH's health issues. The poor guy is just so humiliated about being sick like this. I know he would like to just hibernate until he is better. We will have a quiet Christmas - I still have to make a trip to the grocery store.... not on my schedule at this late date, but I will manage. I'm not sure I will even do my Turkey breast for Christmas dinner -- we may do Italian!!! I hope that Dreamweaver is right and that this hospital trip and transfusion will put DH on the right side of the road. I have so many things I want to try learning this year and when I am stressed all I can accomplish is beanies in the round!!! The mission is always glad to get them so I guess it's ok. This year I passed them off to my DD. She works for a restaurant in So Cal that does Christmas breakfast for the homeless and they pass out blankets, hats, etc. She is so excited to have her "Santa Bag" full of mom's hats - I love that she appreciates my knitting. I have a tidbit that might be of interest about that magic knot. I was telling DH about it last week when it was the subject of discussion - he said it sounded like a sailors knot that he knew - sure enough, when we compared drawings they were the same! He said that it was a fairly modern knot that was designed for use with the poly type rope that is so slippery versus the old time knots that have been used for centuries with cotton or hemp rope that is more "grabby". So that's our contribution to the minutia of knots!!! All corrections, comments, etc are welcome - Well I think that I will go see what I can throw together for dinner tonight - DH may sleep till morning and I better not sit here and drink wine all evening!!! I'll never make it to the store in the morning!!! I will try to check back in later. Love to all - AZ
> ...


Well I will make no claim to that - only admitting to crewing with DH as the captain!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Sassafras - how fun!!! Napa is my DH's dream retirement on a vineyard of course. He doesn't even drink wine, or much of anything for that matter... but we have a great little grape arbor that he loves to take care of - I will find a picture. Have a wonderful visit and a Merry Christmas from the "other" Mohave desert. AZ
> ...


Truer words never spoken Lurker - our grapes never get past the "quick try them before the birds get them" stage!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So what is on your schedule for this weekend Lurker?? Have you given any thought to the "bread" for mowing suggestion from Sam. Quite the clever guy he is!! AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


but you knew of how I was thrown in the deep end, as helmsman, between Slipper Island and up to Gt Barrier Island on the way to Tutukaka Harbour, into a tropical cyclone, that did not blow out for about the next five days. [My one and only time].


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw that and I'm afraid I was "in crisis" and unavailable for comment!! You go!! That must have been such an "out of body" experience. We have only been in trouble one time and I think I held my breath for about 2 hours!!! There is something quite liberating about sailing - I find myself smiling when I look at pictures or think of some of our adventures. But like alot of other things - it is a young bucks sport - very physical. AZ



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


Designer1234 said:


> Sam - I just posted some pictures of the waterfalls on the last post of last week-- so anyone wants to see them they will be there. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So what is on your schedule for this weekend Lurker?? Have you given any thought to the "bread" for mowing suggestion from Sam. Quite the clever guy he is!! AZ


I used to have a grape vine in Christchurch- but it tasted more like a passionfruit!

Our weekend already is nearly half way through. A couple of friends have offered to cut the grass Tuesday [yes you hear me right] But it may well be too wet - depends on this cyclone that is whirling towards us- having devastated Samoa and Fiji- it is taking it's time touching down here!
I will be away in Mt Albert at my friends place hours yet to be resolved- I have a bar of Polish chocolate, and a gold candle to give her, oh and a packet of Peppermint Tea- could not recall if she drank ordinary tea or not!
Church tomorrow- and listening to a program about Kathleen Ferrier afterwards- it is 100 years since her birth- because of course the cancer got her young.
Not sure after that!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam it's ok. Probably the kids last day made you think it was Friday! I'm afraid these last few days are going to be busy here getting ready for the family to come over, we'll have 4 adults and 6 very active kids here in this little house! I hope the snow stays and they'll get to sled ride!!


thewren said:


> i really am very red in the face - today was the last day of school for the children before the holidays - not sure why they didn't finish out the week - that put me in the mind that it was friday - i have to get out more. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I saw that and I'm afraid I was "in crisis" and unavailable for comment!! You go!! That must have been such an "out of body" experience. We have only been in trouble one time and I think I held my breath for about 2 hours!!! There is something quite liberating about sailing - I find myself smiling when I look at pictures or think of some of our adventures. But like alot of other things - it is a young bucks sport - very physical. AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I certainly don't have the physique I had at 23!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > So what is on your schedule for this weekend Lurker?? Have you given any thought to the "bread" for mowing suggestion from Sam. Quite the clever guy he is!! AZ
> ...


Well it sounds like you are pretty well booked and busy. Where do you hear the program? I hope that you don't miss Fale too much. How long is he supposed to be gone?? I'm hoping that after my grocery shop tomorrow that DH and I can settle in for a few days and get him back on the ball. No company for Christmas here - so I am declaring it a knitting marathon day!! Woop Woop as Doogie says!! Well I think I will pass on dinner and just get some sleep. Tomorrow will be busy for me but I will jump in and say hi when I get a minute. Love to all - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


The Kathleen Ferrier Program is an RNZ [Radio New Zealand] Concert Program, program known as The Sunday Feature with Roger Flury and Des Wilson 2pm our time- I know we have listeners in Canada- so you may be able to tune in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have it in my favorites designer - thanks - i have already used it twice in my wingspan scaf i am knitting - and you cannot see the knot - and no ends to weave in - i call the great.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it was called magic knot and i thought i had marked it in my favorites - does someone remember where it was last week. it referenced a utube tutorial.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ and Bulldog I'll be keeping both of your DHs in my prayers. Pup Lover also with you! 

Loved tje picture of the grape arbor. How lucky to be able togo out and pick them or Lurker's lemons. We have apples. pears. and pecans. Do have an arbor with scupanongs which are similar in my mind to grapes but the racoons always get them first.

Our Christmas will be vey low key and fairly quiet this year. Oldest DD willbe coming w/kids Christmas eve for a light dinner and gift exchange. On the 26th youngest DD turns 19. I've enlisted the help of one of her friends to plan for a surprise celebration for her. She will be working that day from 2 pm-10pm. Her friend is going to contact a number of her other friends for me and they will come over at 10 so that when she gets home from work we can surprise her. They will have cake and soda/colas and probably go out later. I know that sounds late but most of the venues that have bands don't even start playing until 10 pm. Her friend is so excited that I asked him to help me plan this get together. It's always been tough having her b-day right after Christmas but we have always made a big deal of her special day...even with b-day decorations. DH and I have bought her a classical acoustic guitar since she will have to audtion w/classical guitar for the college she will be transferring to. She will be responsible for the lessons. Since she already plays acoustic.bass.and electric there will thankfully not be a need for extensive lessons. 

It has taken me all week to finish one slipper. Tension isn't quite what it should be but is acceptable. Now to try and get the mate made!

Julie so glad you will be getting help with mowing. Now just shake that nasty cold! I hope no others get sick here on KTP and all others ailing will be keeping you also in prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ and Bulldog I'll be keeping both of your DHs in my prayers. Pup Lover also with you!
> 
> Loved tje picture of the grape arbor. How lucky to be able togo out and pick them or Lurker's lemons. We have apples. pears. and pecans. Do have an arbor with scupanongs which are similar in my mind to grapes but the racoons always get them first.
> 
> ...


I am sure it did not help, all the fuss created by the 'key worker's ' decision that I have to be discharged- she rang after hours last night- apparently offering me a shoulder to weep on. I am not at all sure of her 'agenda'. The young ladies who are going to help with the grass, are fairly certain they can find someone to help long term with the shopping. One thing I did prove to my self this morning, is that getting to the Emporium is not only possible but a lot easier than I had thought!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!


That is very kind of you Gwen- you need some of the blessing yourself!

We are told to expect possible gale force winds and 98% humidity and about 25C [Ithink that was the temperature] tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is kind of cool. sam

http://www.youtube.com/user/strongtower27


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully gale force winds will make the heat tolerable.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an amazing voice...thank you Sam. Was just sitting here thinking of how blessed I HAVE been. Not much to speak of financially but we always seem to make things work. Children are healthy, responsible, young adults. DH is loving and a rock to lean on...even when I annoy him. Over our marriage I've had 20 surgeries,mostly major, and he is always there for me never complaining. In spite of my complaints about health I'm luckier than a whole lot of folks and am so thankful. Here on KTP I feel that even though we've never met in person I have received support and prayers, shared joy and sorrow,and learned quite a bit about a vast number of things from knitting,cooking, etc. Life is so good. Now I'll hush...getting too mushy.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?


is this it Lurker?........


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness I didn't realize the time! I hope to run out to LYS sometime tomorrow; have earned a couple of skeins of yarn for free. Will call first since I don't want to waste the gas if they dont have what I'm looking for; polar fleece yarn. Anyway, if I don't get to bed I'll sleep away the day.

Also meant tohare that youngest DD and friend made Christmas cookies and fudge tonight. They seemed to really have fun. Made it feel a bit more Christmasy around here.

Night all'''peace, healing, and joy to you all!
Gweniepooh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > there was talk [last week, I think] of a double knot [was it for eyelash?] can anyone recall where it was so I can see it it is suitable for the yarn I am using!?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully gale force winds will make the heat tolerable.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


98% is pretty bad!- Fortunately it does not happen too often!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are a lucky couple gwen - i think you lean on each other and are always there for each other - that is rare these days.

hope you hand is healing quickly so you can get back to knitting.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What an amazing voice...thank you Sam. Was just sitting here thinking of how blessed I HAVE been. Not much to speak of financially but we always seem to make things work. Children are healthy, responsible, young adults. DH is loving and a rock to lean on...even when I annoy him. Over our marriage I've had 20 surgeries,mostly major, and he is always there for me never complaining. In spite of my complaints about health I'm luckier than a whole lot of folks and am so thankful. Here on KTP I feel that even though we've never met in person I have received support and prayers, shared joy and sorrow,and learned quite a bit about a vast number of things from knitting,cooking, etc. Life is so good. Now I'll hush...getting too mushy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our summers run that high most of the time. one gets used to it. the way i look at it - if i have to summer a little humidity to be nice and warm - so be it.

sam

a little after two in the morning - think i will go to bed.

see you all in the morning.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora does my caffeine-free brew not count as fluid?


When DH and I met with the dietician a couple months ago, she said that the rules had been changed and that any coffeee and tea now coupnted. the kidney Dr. also said that over all liwuid consumption counted..... of course, not alcohol.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> D From here on out there are no more. Special to be alive for a new millenium.


Ah, but in 2 years. my bitthday will be on 12-13-14.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm curious darowil - here our longest vacation is june through august for the school children - so they are in school during the winter. if you go to school through your summer then do you have a long vacation during the winter?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


No- we have our long holiday in summer- school returns in late January, unis late February/early March. And then there is a two week break around Easter, another in winter and then one late September. We have 4 school terms (with 2 weeks off between them other than the summer break, two uni semesters with a 2 week mid semester break (but this is not a holiday as there are always assignments needing doing in this break). But the summer break and the mid year are normally free from work (many of our uni subjects are semester long only).
So our long summer break is only about 6 weeks for schools, unis though have about 3 or 4 months off at this time. A few unis are starting to use 3 trimesters so students can ge there degrees done quicker by only having about 4 weeks a year off (which is the norm for workers over here and seems reasonable that uni students should do the same). The lecturers under this system have one trimester free from students to enable them to do the research and writing that they are expected to do. This seems to me to make sense, students don't need 5 months a year off, and I would imagine it would be much easier to do research etc if you don't a student load at all, and then when you do have students you can commit to them.

edit- this is in South AUstralia, each state has there own system with most being similar though the holidays are usuaully slightly different. However one or two states still have a 3 term system (which is what we had when I was a child).
The best system from the perspective of Maryanne was the English. Right through school by hte end of term she was too tired and things got too much. England had a 3 term system but with a one week mid term break- and this was enough to get her through the year. From a parents perspective as soon as they returned to school you were looking at the next- and as we were making the most of being over there we travelled virtually evry holiday, usually either me of David with them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!). 

A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is now tqo in the morning nd I really must go to bed.... I did manage to wrap some of the presents today but need to shop and do more wrapping tomprrow or Sunday and then need to get in the rest of the groceries jUst found out that brother is coming in the 28th.... and I should do some tings at mom's for that but I'm not going to... since he hasn't bothered to let me know they are coming...... 

PupLover..... Have a young friend in the hospital with colytis right now. So be careful of your diet until this is under control ... it is sure not fun....

Diesigner.... LOVE cholecherries...... Gosh,Ihaven't had them in ages. Dh used to spend smmers up in Door County, MI picking them and there was a Dr. who made wine from them and his bottles were wrapped in plaster casts....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!
> ...


Temperature sounds fine- but the humidty is another matter.
We are heading for 39C (round 105 I guess).


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Crab apples, yes! a wonderful taste but don't find many of them around anymore perhaps because they are mostly for jelly, too small for apple pie. I remember my mother sweet pickling crab apples with cinnamon when they started to turn slightly red--were these ever tasty.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sam, what are you doing up this time in the morning?? It's nearly 3:00 am here and I couldn't sleep so what do I do, KP, of course. Still on page 10 so I have a bit of reading to do. Hope you are okay it is an hour earlier for you.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/veggie-shooters-crudites-with-skinny.html#more
> 
> http://www.skinnytaste.com/2012/12/skinny-frozen-hot-chocolate.html
> 
> ...


These look yummy and I like the site, all kinds of interesting recipes. Thanks Sam.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > D From here on out there are no more. Special to be alive for a new millenium.
> ...


Hi Jynx, That couldn't happen here in the UK as we put the day then the month so your birthday will be 13-12-14 here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Same for us. Well unless in the library.
All the public libraries in the state are slowly moving over to the same system so we can borrow and return to any library. You would think that for a big project like this they would manage to set up a local system. But no it must be American as our due dates are done in the American dating system- how to confuse everyone! When are the books due back on 01/02/13 due back? For everything in our country the 1st Feb, but for the libraries on the new system wrong, 2nd January. and it is so hard to read dates this way when all we ever read them as is the other way.
The only date we know in the American system is 9/11.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I got such good sleep last night that I'm not a bit sleepy! I also did a lot of knitting today, which I have been missing since I am working. I also started getting caught up on shows that I have missed. All in all, a wasted but great day!

I did get a paycheck today, and it will be most helpful.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ Sticks -yes you should come down here to Mayo. 
We joined Mayo Clinic when we moved here 17 years. We watched them build the hospital. When my MIL moved here she was very I'll.... Congestive Heart Failure, diabetes, eventually dialysis...Mayo saved her life many times. She had many surgeries at Mayo and always the best care and doctors. They always listen to the families and keep you in the loop. all the rooms are private and they let us sleep in her room many nights on the sofa. Never complained about us being there 24/7. After one surgery when they had to remove her toe, DH and I were in the cafeteria and her surgeon actually came down to the cafeteria and found us and sat with us and updated us. What surgeon does that? And he is their finest. At Mayo all the specialists work as a team. They talk as a team so everyone knows what the others are doing. That's why they are so successful. Many friends and family have traveled out here for consultations, surgeries, treatments etc. And all have been helped and given only the best care. They are extremely organized and value your time and schedule. I have only high praise for Mayo Scottsdale/Phoenix. Also, Tuesday in the cafeteria the special is always chicken fried steak and it's good. 

Pontuf

It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/[


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I know I am a wooos when it comes to temperature!!!
I came here for my Dad- and am stuck now because I don't think it right to try and re-locate Fale!

BTW if the storm has reached us, it must have swung north, as they were suspecting last night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ- I love your grapes. It's hard to believe you can grow them in Arizona isn't it? It always cracks me up. Not sure I could grow them in Scottsdale but you sure have a healthy crop!
A few years ago I made a friend at a knitting class at The Fiber Factory in Mesa. We took classes together there for a year. She and her husband had retired and were starting a winery in southern Arizona. Well to make a long story short their dream came true with a lot of hard work they are now a very successful winery, Keeling Schaefer, and her DH as been president of the wine growers association in AZ. You can purchase their wines at AJ's and all the major supermarkets and wine shops. 
And to think if I had never knit and taken classes I never would have met her!

ALSO, are you familiar with the pie restaurant in Wikiup? My BIL is driving in from Vegas tomorrow and he has instructions to pick up cream pies! Such a treat! So are the peacocks!

Hope your DH is much better today. Keeping you both in my heart and prayers.

Pontuf

Sticks]Oh Sassafras - how fun!!! Napa is my DH's dream retirement on a vineyard of course. He doesn't even drink wine, or much of anything for that matter... but we have a great little grape arbor that he loves to take care of - I will find a picture. Have a wonderful visit and a Merry Christmas from the "other" Mohave desert. AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Feel blessed PONTUF. I too dream of living here but it's a tad pricey for my budget. Still I get to visit several times a year.
> Sassafras


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


yeah! spotted that but refrained from pointing it out like 911 - for me that was 109 because I woke early- as is my want and turned on the Beeb, to see the aftermath of the first Airplane strike, and witnessed the horror as the second dove through. When I rang my father about 3-30am I was accused of having a manic episode- although he did ring about an hour later to apologise, having by then turned on the Beeb himself.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I know what you mean Sassafras. Wish we had bought some land there 17 years ago. Too expensive now but still a great place to visit. We always stay in Yountville and treat ourselves to The French Laundry. Outside of Paris, our most favorite restaurant!

Pontuf

=sassafras123]Feel blessed PONTUF. I too dream of living here but it's a tad pricey for my budget. Still I get to visit several times a year.
Sassafras[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Lucky daughter! There is no better place to celebrate Christmas than in Austria and in Salzburg. But then it's Christmas in Salzburg all year long!

Pontuf



darowil said:


> gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).
> 
> A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ- I love your grapes. It's hard to believe you can grow them in Arizona isn't it? It always cracks me up. Not sure I could grow them in Scottsdale but you sure have a healthy crop!
> A few years ago I made a friend at a knitting class at The Fiber Factory in Mesa. We took classes together there for a year. She and her husband had retired and were starting a winery in southern Arizona. Well to make a long story short their dream came true with a lot of hard work they are now a very successful winery, Keeling Schaefer, and her DH as been president of the wine growers association in AZ. You can purchase their wines at AJ's and all the major supermarkets and wine shops.
> And to think if I had never knit and taken classes I never would have met her!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Good Morning Pontuf! How is Mom?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thanks everyone for the prayers. The doctors office was nuts yesterday and they didnt really tell me much about what to do other than to take the meds, so AZ thank you for the name of a low residue diet all they told me was no fat no red meat no alcohol. at least this will give me a bit more. Have not really been hungry for a few days anyway so havent been eating much. crackers n peanut butter! mainly only thing that even sounds good. did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Took forever t fall asleep woke p in middle of night a lot then bad dreams aand up at 5:30 am. My little dog is staying close even around the lap top. Off to look up a low residue diet, hugs n prayers to all check back in later


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!


Im still here Lurker! Did the storm pretty much miss you then?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> thanks everyone for the prayers. The doctors office was nuts yesterday and they didnt really tell me much about what to do other than to take the meds, so AZ thank you for the name of a low residue diet all they told me was no fat no red meat no alcohol. at least this will give me a bit more. Have not really been hungry for a few days anyway so havent been eating much. crackers n peanut butter! mainly only thing that even sounds good. did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Took forever t fall asleep woke p in middle of night a lot then bad dreams aand up at 5:30 am. My little dog is staying close even around the lap top. Off to look up a low residue diet, hugs n prayers to all check back in later


Sorry to hear of the rough night- I hate it when it involves nightmares. Good luck finding low residue yummies- there has to be something that appeals- [I sincerely hope so!] sending you love and a hug!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!
> ...


They thought last night it might swing out into the Tasman sea- but the advance forcast thought it possible it would swing back. Whatever, it is 24C inside I think Sam and I worked out that will be about 75F


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
> OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
> Roberta
> ...


I guess Bummer could be a bit like the American use of Fanny.
So glad to hear of your successful bid!
I think it is ask4J who is moving


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.


Are you able to show us photos when you decide- I love illustrated postings!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.


humidity here is predicted to be 98% today- we do have high humidity- but apparently so does Sam in Ohio!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes I can and will show what yarn etc when I decide



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.
> ...


That will not be too comfortable then will it Lurker? In one of your earlier posats you mentioned a norfolk pine I have tried to grow those inside a couple of times and have never been successful, they are beautiful trees.

Dont know what happened the middle of my post disappeared


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Salzburg is my moms favorite place in the world! She has been there 5 times I beleive and is ready to go there anytime



Pontuf said:


> Lucky daughter! There is no better place to celebrate Christmas than in Austria and in Salzburg. But then it's Christmas in Salzburg all year long!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I have real problems with some indopor plants- my last dahlia is faring much better outside- I am hopeless with cyclamen for instance- but my Peace Lily does well- apart from seldom flowering The lemon is outside- and I have started aggressive slug control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Salzburg is my moms favorite place in the world! She has been there 5 times I beleive and is ready to go there anytime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have to go so far to get to anywhere! Lucky Mom!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH loves dahlias and tries different ones every year. I seem to have a green thumb with my indoor plants almost have too many or are getting too big. Will need to split a bunch next spring



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH loves dahlias and tries different ones every year. I seem to have a green thumb with my indoor plants almost have too many or are getting too big. Will need to split a bunch next spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My JW neighbour is like that - everything she touches grows! Her garden is all slips of plants she spots as she is 'Witnessing'!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yes she is lucky and she loves to travel. has a hard time understanding why i dont enjoy it as much as she does. I am not a good flyer dont mind driving it just takes a lot longer



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Salzburg is my moms favorite place in the world! She has been there 5 times I beleive and is ready to go there anytime
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You would have to fly to Europe though! but you do have a wide selection of countries you COULD reach on land- let alone exploring the States- I don't drive any longer, because one of the drugs I have to use- warns against using machinery- and that includes vehicles! [sadly]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

My peace lillys seem to bloom more if i water more but am fraid of overwatering. My african violets do very well and i get many new starts from them. I actually have an orchid that i thought was dead that is starting some new roots and a flower shoot first time for that


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 I guess Bummer could be a bit like the American use of Fanny.
So glad to hear of your successful bid!
I think it is ask4J who is moving[/quote said:


> Oh! I forgot about the language barrier we have. lol Over in the US, Bummer means something like "Oh what a let down", or "What a drag".
> On the house, yes, I've been dancing all over work all night. I can hardly sit down! lol
> 
> Roberta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> My peace lillys seem to bloom more if i water more but am fraid of overwatering. My african violets do very well and i get many new starts from them. I actually have an orchid that i thought was dead that is starting some new roots and a flower shoot first time for that


Orchids do very well outside here- I recently was given my first. I am watering my Peace Lily more- I have brought it down to table level- It was too large to remain on top of the microwave! 
African Violets I love but have only had disasters with! cyclamens do well outside in the right spot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2 I guess Bummer could be a bit like the American use of Fanny.
> So glad to hear of your successful bid!
> I think it is ask4J who is moving[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

yes there are a lot of states i have not yet seen and would love to go to Canada its on my bucket list. For my 40th bday mom took me to Europe (took a lot of xanax) we were there for 14 days with a tour group. We "saw" 16 cities in those 14 days, and we were in Begium, Austria, Germany, started in London and ended in Paris or the other way around. It was a wonderful experience,...too much though. Up at 4:30 a.m. every day suitcase outside door by 5:30 on bus by 6:15 Wouldnt mind going to some of those places again but not with a tour. More time and leisurely would be better. some towns we only a few hours in.



Lurker 2 said:


> You would have to fly to Europe though! but you do have a wide selection of countries you COULD reach on land- let alone exploring the States- I don't drive any longer, because one of the drugs I have to use- warns against using machinery- and that includes vehicles! [sadly]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Congrats rpuhrmann! Its a wonderful feeling!



rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2 I guess Bummer could be a bit like the American use of Fanny.
> So glad to hear of your successful bid!
> I think it is ask4J who is moving[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> yes there are a lot of states i have not yet seen and would love to go to Canada its on my bucket list. For my 40th bday mom took me to Europe (took a lot of xanax) we were there for 14 days with a tour group. We "saw" 16 cities in those 14 days, and we were in Begium, Austria, Germany, started in London and ended in Paris or the other way around. It was a wonderful experience,...too much though. Up at 4:30 a.m. every day suitcase outside door by 5:30 on bus by 6:15 Wouldnt mind going to some of those places again but not with a tour. More time and leisurely would be better. some towns we only a few hours in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that I would fully agree with can't think of much worse than a guided tour! How on earth do you remember what country you witnessed what and where?!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > 75 is not bad depending upon the humidity. I have about 4 more inchs to do on one cowl for my stepmom for tomorrow. Then i will have nothing on needles! Am thinking I will either do a cowl or shawl for myself just need to pick yarn from stash and a pattern.
> ...


Julie, that is very true of Ohio. Sometimes the humidity gets so very close to 100% but it just doesn't want to rain. Really miserable condition to be out doors, especially for those who do heavy labor out there--construction, haying, road work, etc. Then we we have frequent "health advisories" admonishing folks to seek shelter in better (A/C) situations, especially if they have breathing difficulties.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I have not had a cyclamen will have to look next spring and see if I can find one. I have two umbrella trees one is quite large, it is a plant we received when DHs DS passed 9 years ago and so I have tried hard not to lose it. The other the gal that does my hair gave me. They had gotten it as a business opening present and there was not enough light and it didnt care for all of the hair spray. It has done quite well for me.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > My peace lillys seem to bloom more if i water more but am fraid of overwatering. My african violets do very well and i get many new starts from them. I actually have an orchid that i thought was dead that is starting some new roots and a flower shoot first time for that
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


If you had asked me I would have thought dry! Humidity around 98% to 100% reminds me of a week one February- I was heavily pregnant with my first- the ex was working with a Hewlett packard computer in A/C conditions, but the condensation was going around in circles in the computer room- I was down to my bikini- despite being so pregnant- mind you I did not go outside in it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have not had a cyclamen will have to look next spring and see if I can find one. I have two umbrella trees one is quite large, it is a plant we received when DHs DS passed 9 years ago and so I have tried hard not to lose it. The other the gal that does my hair gave me. They had gotten it as a business opening present and there was not enough light and it didnt care for all of the hair spray. It has done quite well for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyclamen have to be one of my all time favourite flowers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


darowil said:


> gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).
> 
> A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bwautiful!
> 
> 
> darowil said:
> ...


did Darowil post a photo- do you have a page number?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks,
Love the picture of your grape arbor. Hope your husband is well soon and can enjoy arbor this Spring. Napa has been fun. They have this wet stuff that falls from the sky every day....oh yes I remember now....RAIN. Kind of fun for us desert rats to curl up with the fireplace on and a good book and listen to raindrops.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> AZ Sticks,
> Love the picture of your grape arbor. Hope your husband is well soon and can enjoy arbor this Spring. Napa has been fun. They have this wet stuff that falls from the sky every day....oh yes I remember now....RAIN. Kind of fun for us desert rats to curl up with the fireplace on and a good book and listen to raindrops.
> Sassafras


How often would you get rain, on average?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> ...


Growing up we said bummer when we were disappointed about something. I still say it and so do my older children.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, thanks for the recipes and for hosting the Tea Party even though we are so close to Christmas I had thought that there would not be a tea party today since my newsletter did not have it as any of the topics. Wonder what is going on? Well it is very chilly here is Southern California (37 degrees) and my DH has decided not to go on his 30+ mile cycling run so we are both home this morning and preparing for our two youngest granddaughters to spend the weekend with us and give their parents a couple of days of peace and quiet before the big day. We have cookie baking projects for them as well as glass ornament and card decorating so we hope their little hands will be busy and I keep some sanity :lol: :lol: Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, thanks for the recipes and for hosting the Tea Party even though we are so close to Christmas I had thought that there would not be a tea party today since my newsletter did not have it as any of the topics. Wonder what is going on? Well it is very chilly here is Southern California (37 degrees) and my DH has decided not to go on his 30+ mile cycling run so we are both home this morning and preparing for our two youngest granddaughters to spend the weekend with us and give their parents a couple of days of peace and quiet before the big day. We have cookie baking projects for them as well as glass ornament and card decorating so we hope their little hands will be busy and I keep some sanity :lol: :lol: Merry Christmas to all!


Sam got in a wee muddle because the kids stopped school on Thursday he kicked off a day early!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Congrats rpuhrmann! Its a wonderful feeling!
> 
> Yes, it is a wonderful feeling! I have owned a home before, but it was many years ago, in Oregon. Most of my family keeps telling me I don't want to own a home because its really not that big a deal. Well, it is a big deal when you never get a full nights sleep because your landlord is so noisy upstairs; or you have to cram half a house into 4-500 sq ft, because it wouldn't all fit into your storage rental, and you have to walk pathways everywhere. And it is a big deal when the ants and spiders start taking over your basement where you live, starting in the Spring, and you have to spend money you don't have because your landlord won't spray. Then he tells you to stop spraying because he can smell it. That man couldn't smell himself, how can he smell bug spray?! lol
> Oh, and I won't have to pay $600-900 a year in Federal Taxes.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I dont and I dont think she does either, some things you know that you really liked do, like I loved Belgium and would enjoy going there again. I made it half way up to the Eagles Nest and couldnt go the rest of the way it was too high and too steep for me. she said i wouldnt have enjoyed it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > yes there are a lot of states i have not yet seen and would love to go to Canada its on my bucket list. For my 40th bday mom took me to Europe (took a lot of xanax) we were there for 14 days with a tour group. We "saw" 16 cities in those 14 days, and we were in Begium, Austria, Germany, started in London and ended in Paris or the other way around. It was a wonderful experience,...too much though. Up at 4:30 a.m. every day suitcase outside door by 5:30 on bus by 6:15 Wouldnt mind going to some of those places again but not with a tour. More time and leisurely would be better. some towns we only a few hours in.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I lived in Germany for 3 yrs, when I was married to my first husband. He was in the army. I absolutely loved it there! So many things to see, and so many shops to go to! And twice a year, they have huge mark downs in every store. Kind of like our Black Friday, and after Christmas sales, only theirs were more marked down. We also visited Holland one Summer. Such a pretty place! I even still have my dutch shoes! lol I would really love to go back over to Germany and Holland, especially at Christmas.
Roberta



Pup lover said:


> I dont and I dont think she does either, some things you know that you really liked do, like I loved Belgium and would enjoy going there again. I made it half way up to the Eagles Nest and couldnt go the rest of the way it was too high and too steep for me. she said i wouldnt have enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning Sassasras! Hope that all is well with you and DH. Well DH is up and moving better get moving to see what I can do myself, what Im going to delegate and what will be foregone! lol Love all of you here, thank you for giving me the support and friendship that is so important that I think of and need to be telling all of you what is going on as soon as I know. Will try to check back in later!



sassafras123 said:


> AZ Sticks,
> Love the picture of your grape arbor. Hope your husband is well soon and can enjoy arbor this Spring. Napa has been fun. They have this wet stuff that falls from the sky every day....oh yes I remember now....RAIN. Kind of fun for us desert rats to curl up with the fireplace on and a good book and listen to raindrops.
> Sassafras


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations on the house!!!


rpuhrmann said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats rpuhrmann! Its a wonderful feeling!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5, when you get online, I have recalled why my tomato chips don't get into a glass bowl- when you remember your mini Schnauzer, your Lucky, and my old fellow Rufus- who is around the size of a Rottweiller, and enthusiastically wags his tail all over the place- just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables!- can't get to the table [dining] at present I need to clear it of the clutter from the letter box WIP's etc- I could do with a hallway!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Gwen! I'm excited! I get to move in around the first week of February, if everything goes well.
Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations on the house!!!
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rising 3 am here, Sunday- well past end date. I am going to lie down for a bit- turn on the fan to cool the room a bit. It is 24, but sticky!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?


Lots of snow yesterday and today, will get a photo and post it in a bit.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker2,
Well DH is sleeping and he would be more accurate. But our average is 1-3 inches per year. We can go months without rain. We can also have a gully washer where the rain from the Sierra mountains runs down and across the desert. As the desert is Too hard for rain to seep in it just all keeps rushing down and across and if you are in a gully you can easily drown on a desert.

We have had some rain that the Sierras get but by the time it hits town -15 miles from mountains- we may only get a sprinkling, light enough we kid each other. Oh yes it rained 15 drops our side of town.
Sassafras


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Why are you up at 3AM? lol I thought I was the only night owl here. Yes, it is probably safe to assume the world is not coming to an end today. Get some rest, and when you wake up, everyone will be back here on KTP, and hopefully you will be feeling better.
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Rising 3 am here, Sunday- well past end date. I am going to lie down for a bit- turn on the fan to cool the room a bit. It is 24, but sticky!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

NanaCaren, that is so beautiful! But I would surely hate to have to drive in it! lol We get about 1/4th of that where I live in Washington.
Roberta



NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> NanaCaren, that is so beautiful! But I would surely hate to have to drive in it! lol We get about 1/4th of that where I live in Washington.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! It is has started snowing agin but this time it is not so wet. Looks like it might be a white christmas after all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?
> ...


that is so Christmasy! As a child I used to love the years the snow came by Christmas- doesn't happen every year in Scotland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker2,
> Well DH is sleeping and he would be more accurate. But our average is 1-3 inches per year. We can go months without rain. We can also have a gully washer where the rain from the Sierra mountains runs down and across the desert. As the desert is Too hard for rain to seep in it just all keeps rushing down and across and if you are in a gully you can easily drown on a desert.
> 
> We have had some rain that the Sierras get but by the time it hits town -15 miles from mountains- we may only get a sprinkling, light enough we kid each other. Oh yes it rained 15 drops our side of town.
> Sassafras


I have a friend from way back who has a farm in the Mojave- [would it be called a ranch?] so I am aware of some of what it is like!, We too have the problem that the rain skates over the dry ground- most of the flooding I am aware of since I have lived in Auckland is the so-called surface flooding- it is one of the reasons I was quizzing Sorlenna about the Rio Grande.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is kind of cool. sam
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/strongtower27


Thank you so much for this Sam. I am running two hours late this morning. I slept through the alarm -- a first one for me! (hahaah, they say do anything at a least once!!) I have arranged for someone else to play at mass today as my fibromyalgia wont allow my fingers to work the organ keys. I can play the piano but not the organ. funny -- not so much! See you all after mass. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Why are you up at 3AM? lol I thought I was the only night owl here. Yes, it is probably safe to assume the world is not coming to an end today. Get some rest, and when you wake up, everyone will be back here on KTP, and hopefully you will be feeling better.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


Roberta! I am commonly up at 3 to get the bread baked - but with Fale being in Sydney[Australia] all my routines are a 'bit up the wall'! Last night I slept for a bit but my aging body woke me just after 12 mid night- and we all know how addictive KP and in particular the KTP are!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are a lucky couple gwen - i think you lean on each other and are always there for each other - that is rare these days.
> 
> hope you hand is healing quickly so you can get back to knitting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this is kind of cool. sam
> ...


Morning 5! at least you won't be missing mass completely- I was wondering why you were so quiet!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > D From here on out there are no more. Special to be alive for a new millenium.
> ...


And a day of celebration that will be all about YOU!!!! woot woot wooooooottting already!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW the Beeb is saying that Ben Affleck is thinking of going into politics in a vacant seat in Massachusetts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


does not work for us- it becomes 13-12 -14


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker2'
My goodness KP is so enriching. I get to learn about other countries, people's, customs plus knitting and of course recipes on tea party.
Did not know Auckland had that kind of soil surface. Fun. Now I can research books about New Zealand. Isn't life fun? Love it.
Sassafras


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes it does look more like christmas. I used to love the snow a lot more when I was younger. I would be happy if this is all we get. It's the shoveling that makes it no longer fun.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> thanks everyone for the prayers. The doctors office was nuts yesterday and they didnt really tell me much about what to do other than to take the meds, so AZ thank you for the name of a low residue diet all they told me was no fat no red meat no alcohol. at least this will give me a bit more. Have not really been hungry for a few days anyway so havent been eating much. crackers n peanut butter! mainly only thing that even sounds good. did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Took forever t fall asleep woke p in middle of night a lot then bad dreams aand up at 5:30 am. My little dog is staying close even around the lap top. Off to look up a low residue diet, hugs n prayers to all check back in later


http://www.webmd.com/ibd-crohns-disease/low-residue-diet-foods


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Ah, but in 2 years. my bitthday will be on 12-13-14.


Oh, that is so cool!

I love the hanging grapes. I would have a hard time staying out of there due to "quality control" tasting.

I like the double knot for yarn. I will definitely keep that in mind for the lace weight stuff.

To all the Aussie friends: Please take care of yourselves in this heat. When it get that warm around here, the only thing that saves me is the good air conditioning systems and that the wind never really stops here.

Lurker 2 - I didn't realize you were alone here last night. I was out catching up with some old Warcraft buddies last night.

I'm back off to clean up the house a bit. It's a disaster area, and I want it clean for this next week. I'm using up some of my stress about meeting up with a knitters group. (I have a slight social anxiety about meeting new people..)


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm usually up at 3 AM too; Whether I'm working or not! Yes, KTP is so addictive! That's why I haven't finished, or started, much of anything in a while. I have just started the cowl Designer made, but in basket weave stitch. I'll post a picture if/when I finish it. I am making it for my younger daughter, and the one I want to make my older daughter is a stitch I've never made before, so I will have to post it on here, and get some help.
Well, I have to get off here and finish my work. I leave in 30 minutes.
See you all later!
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Rising 3 am here, Sunday- well past end date. I am going to lie down for a bit- turn on the fan to cool the room a bit. It is 24, but sticky!


[/quote]

Roberta! I am commonly up at 3 to get the bread baked - but with Fale being in Sydney[Australia] all my routines are a 'bit up the wall'! Last night I slept for a bit but my aging body woke me just after 12 mid night- and we all know how addictive KP and in particular the KTP are!!!![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lurker2'
> My goodness KP is so enriching. I get to learn about other countries, people's, customs plus knitting and of course recipes on tea party.
> Did not know Auckland had that kind of soil surface. Fun. Now I can research books about New Zealand. Isn't life fun? Love it.
> Sassafras


i think a lot of the problem is that we have soils heavy with clay- which when they get dry and hard- it makes a sort of skate board for the rain! But particularly in winter we can be very wet.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

> It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/


----------------------
I learned when my husband was in the hospital for 45 days trying to get ready for major heart surgery, that patients need an advocate. It was winter and I made a point of being there every morning - wearing a red hat so that the staff would remember who I was -- people thought I was a bit crazy- but it worked -- I was able to talk to doctors on the elevator, and in the halls if I had a question or wanted to advise them of something that was happening.

After the surgery we went for a
3 month exam with the surgeon and I wore my red hat -- he said' Oh, your the lady with the red hat! - I remember talking to you in the elevator" then he said to Pat - We rarely do that type of surgery on people over your age and we hadn't decided whether you were a good option for the two valve replacement surgery- and she told me about all the running you had done and how fit your were- so that convinced me you had a good chance - we were trying to decide whether you would be able to handle the surgery at that time'.

So - don't be afraid to speak out if you feel it is needed. After the surgery because the floor was so busy - I contacted the 
advocate section and they really kept me in touch with his recovery and what their plans were.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but in 2 years. my bitthday will be on 12-13-14.
> ...


you might find it hard to believe -but socially I am a disaster area- can never think of what to say!
I too need to get some tidying up done- the house looks a bit like the atom bomb went off- I usually blame it on Fale- but I have to acknowledge today it has to be all me!
hope your knitters group goes well!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?
> ...


NanaCaren, I live in Albany, NY, and we are still waiting for some snow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5, when you get online, I have recalled why my tomato chips don't get into a glass bowl- when you remember your mini Schnauzer, your Lucky, and my old fellow Rufus- who is around the size of a Rottweiller, and enthusiastically wags his tail all over the place- just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables!- can't get to the table [dining] at present I need to clear it of the clutter from the letter box WIP's etc- I could do with a hallway!


too funny! I usually dont wait for a bowl myself. But this time I thought, why not? so I did and you know something? the bowl did not spoil the taste of ketchup chips!!!! hahahah, so I was ok afterall.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I'll share some of ours with you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I have not had a cyclamen will have to look next spring and see if I can find one. I have two umbrella trees one is quite large, it is a plant we received when DHs DS passed 9 years ago and so I have tried hard not to lose it. The other the gal that does my hair gave me. They had gotten it as a business opening present and there was not enough light and it didnt care for all of the hair spray. It has done quite well for me.
> ...


Love my cyclamen and it is in full bloom right now! not that it has ever stopped blooming in the two years that I have had this one! :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5, when you get online, I have recalled why my tomato chips don't get into a glass bowl- when you remember your mini Schnauzer, your Lucky, and my old fellow Rufus- who is around the size of a Rottweiller, and enthusiastically wags his tail all over the place- just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables!- can't get to the table [dining] at present I need to clear it of the clutter from the letter box WIP's etc- I could do with a hallway!
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> I lived in Germany for 3 yrs, when I was married to my first husband. He was in the army. I absolutely loved it there! So many things to see, and so many shops to go to! And twice a year, they have huge mark downs in every store. Kind of like our Black Friday, and after Christmas sales, only theirs were more marked down. We also visited Holland one Summer. Such a pretty place! I even still have my dutch shoes! lol I would really love to go back over to Germany and Holland, especially at Christmas.
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


rpuhrmann, I was stationed in Augsburg, Germany in the early 80's. I got there right before Christmas, and it was absolutely beautiful there. I especially loved the outdoor shops during the holidays. I was sad when I my tour was over. I'd love to get back to Germany someday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


of course that was something my Daddy had to do- although probably Mum did her wack too- she was that sort of lady!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).
> 
> A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


Absolutely beautiful! I have a puzzle my DH and kids and I did a long time ago that we put in a frame of a Christmas scene. I never take it down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Germany for 3 yrs, when I was married to my first husband. He was in the army. I absolutely loved it there! So many things to see, and so many shops to go to! And twice a year, they have huge mark downs in every store. Kind of like our Black Friday, and after Christmas sales, only theirs were more marked down. We also visited Holland one Summer. Such a pretty place! I even still have my dutch shoes! lol I would really love to go back over to Germany and Holland, especially at Christmas.
> ...


Army?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


------------
I agree with you -- I would love it to snow 2 days before Christmas -- stay on the ground until 2 days before New Years , and start to get warmer. Not much chance here in Alberta.

It is -24C today - which is below zero for the US. I have always calculated it as -24 + -24 = -48 -32 = -16F - pretty cold down there in some places too. We have a windchill factor today which makes it even colder. good day to stay inside -


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Knitter153 said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Hi Lurker2. Yes, I was in the Army.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My Daddy did the shoveling as a rule, he was very good that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


My daughter went to a place out of Edmonton to visit an email friend for one winter- Her experiences had me enthralled- gets cold there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Knitter153 said:
> ...


Was in Germany for 5 days last year- staying with my penfriend in Neuenrade- my heart was in my mouth most of that time- first time I can recall being driven on the right- and Susi used to hoop along. She took me to all the local castles! It was great!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Lurker - she would not be far from where I live - distance here is very different than in New Zealand -- we have wide open spaces. We found in New Zealand that 30 kms was a long distance to the people there - while it is not far at all here.

It was an adjustment for us -- We thought nothing of driving all over the place - and our friends were amazed that we didn't think much about it. By the time we left we were of the kiwi mindset and it seemed like a good drive from Whangaparaoa to Glenfield. interesting - puts things in perspective.

We have a lot of New Zealanders and Australians who come here in the winter and work at the ski lifts in Banff, Lake Louise and other winter tourist places like Whistler in BC. they come and ski and we always start of a conversation when we meet one. A lot of them come up and work for a year in the same places -- some work in restaurants. It always makes me homesick for 'down under'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


I'll have to check with Bronwen where her friend lived! I have told her I will ring today- after church- she had hubby's family turning up unexpectedly yesterday. Peter was grumbling a bit the other day that all the neighbourhood kids end up at their place- I am so glad for her that that is the reputation they have in the neighbouthood!
I had just assumed Alberta was so vast- never thought she might have been close to where you live!! She is Auckland born- but her heart is tied to Christchurch, and with Peter being 5th generation NZ'er they have a big family there- hard for me to keep up with- let alone school friends, and those from 'varsity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

25 inches of pink eyelash scarf/boa for the dress up box- it is nice how quickly it grows! I have some lovely colour of fake fur to make a hat for the two girls - DGD and her best friend!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker- I would think she would be within 4 hours drive from us as Edmonton the main city north of us -- and there are lots of places in between. I would be interested in knowing where she was visiting. 4 hours is not a really long drive as we have often driven 8 or 9 hours at a stretch into BC. If you go to the prairies there are miles and miles of farms many miles apart. so different than New Zealand - even the South Island.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

beautiful girls -- you have the most interesting trees in New Zealand. 

I loved the pohutakawas (???) spelling might be wrong. 

such a beautiful place -


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer/Shirley, my only experience of that much land mass is from my travels last year, it took forever to get away from Australia, and back over ocean, and then the drag from Dubai to Glasgow- that was more interesting because of the different countries we flew over!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pohutukawa!

they are all blooming right now!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pohutukawa!
> 
> they are all blooming right now!


they are so beautiful- I look out and see the Canadian Rockies - it is a crisp bitterly cold day here - best to stay inside unless you really have to go out. I don't. nice to talk to you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hot and sticky Lurker - I just can't do the humidity - it zaps any energy I have - Take it easy in that weather - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like that system - it seems our children forget so much over the summer break - having more but shorter breaks i think would be the way to go.

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious darowil - here our longest vacation is june through august for the school children - so they are in school during the winter. if you go to school through your summer then do you have a long vacation during the winter?
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a great reason for a party Dreamweaver - start planning!!! AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > D From here on out there are no more. Special to be alive for a new millenium.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha Ha!!!!!


darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am off to have a shower and hopefully free up my arthritic shoulder a bit- it is complaining when I try to put my hair up!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great finished project!!!! That is such a wonderful tradition. I'm afraid that it would still be piles of pieces come summer in my house - AZ


darowil said:


> gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).
> 
> A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many pieces was that darowil - it semms like you finished it quickly - i would still be putting the edge peices together. it is a beautiful puzzle.

sam



darowil said:


> gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).
> 
> A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh - drink lots of water - AZ


darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure why i was up - think i went to bed shortly after. did i remember right - the j stands for judy. my mind - sometimes i worry about it.

sam



Ask4j said:


> Sam, what are you doing up this time in the morning?? It's nearly 3:00 am here and I couldn't sleep so what do I do, KP, of course. Still on page 10 so I have a bit of reading to do. Hope you are okay it is an hour earlier for you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a rather longish reply typed out as I started catching up...now lost, as my computer made the executive decision to restart itself. I can't find my tamale dough recipe, either, and have to go to the store for oil. So, I'll send this on and catch up later as I can!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Our local hospital has a great reputation and rating and partners with the Mayo Clinic in Phoenix. It's more that with the doctors taking so long to reach a decision or conclusion before the hospital visit I guess. There is alot of wait and see and I don't know if it is the time of year or what. But thanks for the suggestion - it may become necessary. I hope not, as the local hospital is only a mile away instead of 100 for the Mayo Clinic. AZ


Ask4j said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I had a rather longish reply typed out as I started catching up...now lost, as my computer made the executive decision to restart itself. I can't find my tamale dough recipe, either, and have to go to the store for oil. So, I'll send this on and catch up later as I can!


isn't it a pain when they do that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I guess I got such good sleep last night that I'm not a bit sleepy! I also did a lot of knitting today, which I have been missing since I am working. I also started getting caught up on shows that I have missed. All in all, a wasted but great day!
> 
> I did get a paycheck today, and it will be most helpful.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well DH would come for the chicken fried steak!!! But really I will keep that in mind. AZ


Pontuf said:


> AZ Sticks -yes you should come down here to Mayo.
> We joined Mayo Clinic when we moved here 17 years. We watched them build the hospital. When my MIL moved here she was very I'll.... Congestive Heart Failure, diabetes, eventually dialysis...Mayo saved her life many times. She had many surgeries at Mayo and always the best care and doctors. They always listen to the families and keep you in the loop. all the rooms are private and they let us sleep in her room many nights on the sofa. Never complained about us being there 24/7. After one surgery when they had to remove her toe, DH and I were in the cafeteria and her surgeon actually came down to the cafeteria and found us and sat with us and updated us. What surgeon does that? And he is their finest. At Mayo all the specialists work as a team. They talk as a team so everyone knows what the others are doing. That's why they are so successful. Many friends and family have traveled out here for consultations, surgeries, treatments etc. And all have been helped and given only the best care. They are extremely organized and value your time and schedule. I have only high praise for Mayo Scottsdale/Phoenix. Also, Tuesday in the cafeteria the special is always chicken fried steak and it's good.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have never seen a white peacock before - sure is different.

sam



Pontuf said:


> ALSO, are you familiar with the pie restaurant in Wikiup? My BIL is driving in from Vegas tomorrow and he has instructions to pick up cream pies! Such a treat! So are the peacocks!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey if I can bring some laughter to my friends on line so much the better!!!! I hope I wasn't pronouncing it wrong all day yesterday too!!! Ha Ha!! AZ 


Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah roberta - that is definitely good news and the best christmas present ever.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
> OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just looked at your website Designer and the pictures are beautiful and your quilts and sweaters gorgeous!!!


Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pohutukawa!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes Pontuf the pies in Wikiup are wonderful - it was a favorite destination on our motorcycle rides in the Winter time and pie was always on the menu. I could watch the peacocks for hours!!! There are 2 new Wineries North of town. One has a huge barn with a bar and tasting room - they had their first harvest last year but until the wine is ready (next year I think) they are serving other Arizona wines (maybe your friends). The other one is just getting their vines started. We haven't been out there yet - DH went to be early and slept great but woke up with a headache. Probably from the transfusion and IV's. So he has gone back to bed - probably the best thing for him today. I still need to go to the market - but there is no hurry timewise. Thanks for the prayers my friend. Hope you are feeling better and have a wonderful day. AZ


Pontuf said:


> AZ- I love your grapes. It's hard to believe you can grow them in Arizona isn't it? It always cracks me up. Not sure I could grow them in Scottsdale but you sure have a healthy crop!
> A few years ago I made a friend at a knitting class at The Fiber Factory in Mesa. We took classes together there for a year. She and her husband had retired and were starting a winery in southern Arizona. Well to make a long story short their dream came true with a lot of hard work they are now a very successful winery, Keeling Schaefer, and her DH as been president of the wine growers association in AZ. You can purchase their wines at AJ's and all the major supermarkets and wine shops.
> And to think if I had never knit and taken classes I never would have met her!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's eleven-thirty saturday morning - lunch at the ex's at one. need to start getting ready - takes a while to whip this body into presentable.

heather and family arrived last night so will see them over lunch. 

i will see everyone later this afternoon.

sam

the sun is trying to poke through - don't know if it will make it or not. our snow yesterday was limited to a few flurries during the morning. think we are looking at a green christmas.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

One more thing Pup lover - drink lots of gatoraide - not just water, because you will be losing electrolytes... so some type of sports drink sweetie and take it easy. Love and strength to you - AZ


Pup lover said:


> thanks everyone for the prayers. The doctors office was nuts yesterday and they didnt really tell me much about what to do other than to take the meds, so AZ thank you for the name of a low residue diet all they told me was no fat no red meat no alcohol. at least this will give me a bit more. Have not really been hungry for a few days anyway so havent been eating much. crackers n peanut butter! mainly only thing that even sounds good. did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Took forever t fall asleep woke p in middle of night a lot then bad dreams aand up at 5:30 am. My little dog is staying close even around the lap top. Off to look up a low residue diet, hugs n prayers to all check back in later


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great news!!!! The opposite of bummer!!!! Ha! AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
> OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No Lurker - Bummer is very acceptable here in the US - it is just a little dated - only us "golden oldies" use it!!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes rain on the roof and a fire to toast your toes by sounds nice - but I love my desert sunshine!!!!! Have a wonder day!!! AZ


sassafras123 said:


> AZ Sticks,
> Love the picture of your grape arbor. Hope your husband is well soon and can enjoy arbor this Spring. Napa has been fun. They have this wet stuff that falls from the sky every day....oh yes I remember now....RAIN. Kind of fun for us desert rats to curl up with the fireplace on and a good book and listen to raindrops.
> Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It was the picture of the puzzle finished - I will look for it - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Bwautiful!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful weekend with the GC! And a Merry Christmas Patocenizo!!! AZ


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, thanks for the recipes and for hosting the Tea Party even though we are so close to Christmas I had thought that there would not be a tea party today since my newsletter did not have it as any of the topics. Wonder what is going on? Well it is very chilly here is Southern California (37 degrees) and my DH has decided not to go on his 30+ mile cycling run so we are both home this morning and preparing for our two youngest granddaughters to spend the weekend with us and give their parents a couple of days of peace and quiet before the big day. We have cookie baking projects for them as well as glass ornament and card decorating so we hope their little hands will be busy and I keep some sanity :lol: :lol: Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks,
> ...


When we were stationed at the MCAS in Yuma (SW corner), AZ, we actually got rain about 4x in 5 months through the winter of '69-'70. Of, course, that location is south and west of AZSticks and Pontuf.

Here in NE Ohio, the locals complain in a bragging tone that we are cloudy/overcast/rainy about 280 days of the year. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

White Christmas for you NanaCaren!!!! Beautiful picture - stay warm and safe!!! AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Darowil did you paint this? It's absolutely beautiful! So Christmassy!

Pontuf

=darowil]gweniepooh it is so important to keep Christmas and birthday seperate for the Christmas babies isn't it (my baby is 27 tomorrow, hopefully we can skype her. She is in a Austrian chalet enjoying a white birthday and Christmas. Well last time I heard they were on there way there so I assume they made it and are enjoying it!).

A completed WIP- David was a great help this year- the first time he has really done any, token efforts untill now. If not for him it would still be a WIP.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You don't need to run late 5 - you can just walk late!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > this is kind of cool. sam
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I just looked at your website Designer and the pictures are beautiful and your quilts and sweaters gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Puplover I hope you are feeling better this morning. Make sure you nap today and drink lots of fluids. Low residue diet sounds like a good choice. Make sure you eat too...

Pontuf

lover]thanks everyone for the prayers. The doctors office was nuts yesterday and they didnt really tell me much about what to do other than to take the meds, so AZ thank you for the name of a low residue diet all they told me was no fat no red meat no alcohol. at least this will give me a bit more. Have not really been hungry for a few days anyway so havent been eating much. crackers n peanut butter! mainly only thing that even sounds good. did not sleep well last night which is unusual for me. Took forever t fall asleep woke p in middle of night a lot then bad dreams aand up at 5:30 am. My little dog is staying close even around the lap top. Off to look up a low residue diet, hugs n prayers to all check back in later[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry Lurker, I fell asleep on you early this morning.... .

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry Lurker, I fell asleep on you early this morning.... .

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Bummer I seem to be on here, SOLO, just when I am dying for someone to talk with!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes Pontuf the pies in Wikiup are wonderful - it was a favorite destination on our motorcycle rides in the Winter time and pie was always on the menu. I could watch the peacocks for hours!!! There are 2 new Wineries North of town. One has a huge barn with a bar and tasting room - they had their first harvest last year but until the wine is ready (next year I think) they are serving other Arizona wines (maybe your friends). The other one is just getting their vines started. We haven't been out there yet - DH went to be early and slept great but woke up with a headache. Probably from the transfusion and IV's. So he has gone back to bed - probably the best thing for him today. I still need to go to the market - but there is no hurry timewise. Thanks for the prayers my friend. Hope you are feeling better and have a wonderful day. AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


[/quote]

Designer here: When we wintered in Mesa our hiking group used to go on weekend get togethers and hikes. (I didn't hike but usually painted while dh and others were hiking) we used to go to the kokapelli wineries for a wine tasting - and i have a set of glasses with a picture of kokapelli on it we bought there. I never use them without thinking about those trips. Arizona has some great wines.

We often drove through Kingman on our way to Mesa from Alberta- we tried to go a different way each year for the first few years we went to Mesa. longer trip but very interesting.
Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, but in 2 years. my bitthday will be on 12-13-14.
> ...


They will love you!!!! Have a wonderful time!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> > It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ha!! So it's not Fale after all huh???? Luckily I was gone all day yesterday at the hospital or I would be in the same boat - a mess and no one to blame but myself!!! AZ



Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's eleven-thirty saturday morning - lunch at the ex's at one. need to start getting ready - takes a while to whip this body into presentable.
> 
> heather and family arrived last night so will see them over lunch.
> 
> ...


Sam, we've had rain, clouds, and 8-10'' of snow since yesterday morning. We started with a dusting when we got up yesterday, and it became very heavy about noon--dangerous and blowing horribly by dark. Ben, the young man who is staying with us, slid off into a ditch in his company van because of the snowdrifts. The winds had picked up and it had become a virtual white-out. The gales were howling for a while in the late evening.

Hope you enjoy the lunch and visiting with the family today.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> No Lurker - Bummer is very acceptable here in the US - it is just a little dated - only us "golden oldies" use it!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Was starting to worry I might have offended!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Picture?????


5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> It was the picture of the puzzle finished - I will look for it - AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That's kind of you! sometimes when people add to their postings, one may have moved past it- and therefore not see something!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > sassafras123 said:
> ...


wow! 280!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great picture - so grown up!!!!!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> 25 inches of pink eyelash scarf/boa for the dress up box- it is nice how quickly it grows! I have some lovely colour of fake fur to make a hat for the two girls - DGD and her best friend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Sorry Lurker, I fell asleep on you early this morning.... .
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


i did wonder what had happened!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > > It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/
> ...


correction- I meant 'your age or over '


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hate when that happens - losing your post and losing your recipe!!! Hope you find the recipe!! Have a great day - AZ


Sorlenna said:


> I had a rather longish reply typed out as I started catching up...now lost, as my computer made the executive decision to restart itself. I can't find my tamale dough recipe, either, and have to go to the store for oil. So, I'll send this on and catch up later as I can!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

They remind me of a snowflake!!! AZ


thewren said:


> i have never seen a white peacock before - sure is different.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Ha!! So it's not Fale after all huh???? Luckily I was gone all day yesterday at the hospital or I would be in the same boat - a mess and no one to blame but myself!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am working on the principle that I will do it tomorrow Monday!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful lunch Sam - I'm glad that you will have your whole family in one spot!!! See you later - AZ


thewren said:


> it's eleven-thirty saturday morning - lunch at the ex's at one. need to start getting ready - takes a while to whip this body into presentable.
> 
> heather and family arrived last night so will see them over lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Roberta, on the house and the move to quieter neighbors!! Very best wishes for this Christmas and the coming New Year to you.

Ohio Joy (I am also, Roberta, legally. Joy is my middle name which I've always used.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Great picture - so grown up!!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


seeing as how the photo has been on Facebook- I thought I could post it.
10 is getting quite grown up!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

humidity here is predicted to be 98% today- we do have high humidity- but apparently so does Sam in Ohio![/quote]

Julie, that is very true of Ohio. Sometimes the humidity gets so very close to 100% but it just doesn't want to rain. Really miserable condition to be out doors, especially for those who do heavy labor out there--construction, haying, road work, etc. Then we we have frequent "health advisories" admonishing folks to seek shelter in better (A/C) situations, especially if they have breathing difficulties.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:? thought since i am not gonna get caught up here, as the cookies are waiting to be made :mrgreen: i guess i thought arkansas had the market on high humidity. i never think of ohio as being a humid state, of course until the tparty i never talked to anyone from there either  
folks were talking about plants, i have had peace lilies for yrs and they don't bloom often but love the look of t he green leaves. as for violets i have always had them even when i was a teenager, as my gran had the greenest thumb of anyone i knew. where we live now, almost every bush in my yard was started by my gran and we have lived here 23 yrs and i love to look at my yard and know my gran had a hand in that plant, and she has been gone for so many yrs. i learned a long time ago with african violets DO NOT OVERWATER they like water, but not sit in wet, so my rule is water when you notice the leaves drooping, they won't die from dry as quickly as from the wet. so i water them good and don't let them sit in water after. i have one plant gran started for me, that grew so long and tall, i finally started new plants by picking leaves and putting in a pot of soil and watering only as needed. it took forever to see babies forming and i shared with my cousin and replaced my over grown one, but my gran used to root hers in water, i never could get them to live like that. as i said she had the green thumb.
i have had my omlette and done some tai chi this morning and am trying to get onto making cookies now. i want to make some more short bread cookies with my cookie press.
we did our shopping at wm last night and i hope i have everything on my list. since both families on diff. nites are doing taco salads thats easy to figure out. we haven't talked about the breakfast menu at moms christmas morn. (which the men cook :lol: 
i am doing the decreasing now on my last hat for the stockings. but i can work on that when i sit to watch tv. i still have some wraping to do. 
sam i have been meaning to ask how heide is doing? i hope she takes it easy and lets everyone else stress over the stuff at the holilday season and takes care of herself.
Purple V how nice to see you here. you need to come more often where have you been keeping yourself and what are you up to these days.
AZ i think your grapes looked so beautiful, wow, i would love a arbor of those to sit under, (or do the bees bother with them?) 
i love to travel to places we have never been, i long to go to the east coast never been, i would love to see some vinyards in CA also, there are so many places here in the USA i want to see maybe.....so i travel in the meantime vicariously through all your descriptions.
still prayers for all with difficulties now. love all of you pen pals


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

My DH says that Kingman is the town everyone drives through!!! But really it is a great place to live - we will be here 10 years in March. AZ


Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Pontuf the pies in Wikiup are wonderful - it was a favorite destination on our motorcycle rides in the Winter time and pie was always on the menu. I could watch the peacocks for hours!!! There are 2 new Wineries North of town. One has a huge barn with a bar and tasting room - they had their first harvest last year but until the wine is ready (next year I think) they are serving other Arizona wines (maybe your friends). The other one is just getting their vines started. We haven't been out there yet - DH went to be early and slept great but woke up with a headache. Probably from the transfusion and IV's. So he has gone back to bed - probably the best thing for him today. I still need to go to the market - but there is no hurry timewise. Thanks for the prayers my friend. Hope you are feeling better and have a wonderful day. AZ
> ...


Designer here: When we wintered in Mesa our hiking group used to go on weekend get togethers and hikes. (I didn't hike but usually painted while dh and others were hiking) we used to go to the kokapelli wineries for a wine tasting - and i have a set of glasses with a picture of kokapelli on it we bought there. I never use them without thinking about those trips. Arizona has some great wines.

We often drove through Kingman on our way to Mesa from Alberta- we tried to go a different way each year for the first few years we went to Mesa. longer trip but very interesting.
Shirley[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Be careful if you have to go out - better still - stay home!!! AZ


jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it's eleven-thirty saturday morning - lunch at the ex's at one. need to start getting ready - takes a while to whip this body into presentable.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Designer here: we drove by the Marine base every day as we were in a park a short distance from it - Villa Alameda RV park, that was when we first started going to Arizona -- lots of trips to 
El Gadones for picture frames and other stuff. good memories. 
I remember the 'Harriers' were just starting to be seen and they were so amazing the way they lifted off the ground straight up. 
That was something so new and different. very impressive base. Loved going for Date Shakes -- the date trees were something neither of us had ever seen. so interesting.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Not at all - and we all are very aware of the different uses of words by now - so no worries -- AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > No Lurker - Bummer is very acceptable here in the US - it is just a little dated - only us "golden oldies" use it!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm picturing Julie with Ponfuf asleep on her lap!! Ha! AZ


Pontuf said:


> Sorry Lurker, I fell asleep on you early this morning.... .
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I am in the Sonoran Desert Arizona and when it rained last week it was our first rain since the end of September.

When was your last rain Sassafrass?

Pontuf

2]


sassafras123 said:


> AZ Sticks,
> Love the picture of your grape arbor. Hope your husband is well soon and can enjoy arbor this Spring. Napa has been fun. They have this wet stuff that falls from the sky every day....oh yes I remember now....RAIN. Kind of fun for us desert rats to curl up with the fireplace on and a good book and listen to raindrops.
> Sassafras


How often would you get rain, on average?[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer such a good idea! I will remember it.

Pontuf

It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/[/quote]
----------------------
I learned when my husband was in the hospital for 45 days trying to get ready for major heart surgery, that patients need an advocate. It was winter and I made a point of being there every morning - wearing a red hat so that the staff would remember who I was -- people thought I was a bit crazy- but it worked -- I was able to talk to doctors on the elevator, and in the halls if I had a question or wanted to advise them of something that was happening.

After the surgery we went for a
3 month exam with the surgeon and I wore my red hat -- he said' Oh, your the lady with the red hat! - I remember talking to you in the elevator" then he said to Pat - We rarely do that type of surgery on people over your age and we hadn't decided whether you were a good option for the two valve replacement surgery- and she told me about all the running you had done and how fit your were- so that convinced me you had a good chance - we were trying to decide whether you would be able to handle the surgery at that time'.

So - don't be afraid to speak out if you feel it is needed. After the surgery because the floor was so busy - I contacted the 
advocate section and they really kept me in touch with his recovery and what their plans were.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker - Page 16 for the puzzle picture - SouthernGal- the bees are not generally a problem - when the grapes are blooming they hang around but that is a good thing for the pollination. By the time the grapes look like that it is more the birds you have to fight off!!! We usually manage to eat a few - but have decided we just can't beat the birds - they get my peaches too.... Well it is 10AM and still only 45 degrees. I should see if DH is ready to have a day - after I fix him some breakfast I need to run the the market. So I will check in later I'm sure - Have a wonderful day/night my friends!! AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Are ketchup potato chips the same as BBQ chips in the USA because I have never seen ketchup chips in the store.

Pontuf

quote=5mmdpns]


Lurker 2 said:


> 5, when you get online, I have recalled why my tomato chips don't get into a glass bowl- when you remember your mini Schnauzer, your Lucky, and my old fellow Rufus- who is around the size of a Rottweiller, and enthusiastically wags his tail all over the place- just the right height to sweep everything off the side tables!- can't get to the table [dining] at present I need to clear it of the clutter from the letter box WIP's etc- I could do with a hallway!


too funny! I usually dont wait for a bowl myself. But this time I thought, why not? so I did and you know something? the bowl did not spoil the taste of ketchup chips!!!! hahahah, so I was ok afterall.  [/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> You don't need to run late 5 - you can just walk late!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And I did with cane in hand and glasses on my face too! Back to bed in a few minutes. Everything hurts and a headache too. hmmmmm, I am sounding grinch-like! I am going to get Joe's butterhorn recipe ready today and bake it tomorrow with the pies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Designer such a good idea! I will remember it.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/


----------------------


designer said:


> I learned when my husband was in the hospital for 45 days trying to get ready for major heart surgery, that patients need an advocate. It was winter and I made a point of being there every morning - wearing a red hat so that the staff would remember who I was -- people thought I was a bit crazy- but it worked -- I was able to talk to doctors on the elevator, and in the halls if I had a question or wanted to advise them of something that was happening.
> 
> After the surgery we went for a
> 3 month exam with the surgeon and I wore my red hat -- he said' Oh, your the lady with the red hat! - I remember talking to you in the elevator" then he said to Pat - We rarely do that type of surgery on people over your age and we hadn't decided whether you were a good option for the two valve replacement surgery- and she told me about all the running you had done and how fit your were- so that convinced me you had a good chance - we were trying to decide whether you would be able to handle the surgery at that time'.
> ...


----
Pontuff- they are looking after so many patients - and unless something sticks out they might not notice things - or communicate well. I felt and still feel that I was watching over him-- he was too sick and he is very quiet and didn't say much so I said it for him. It worked for us. It is just such a huge thing when someone is that sick and facing a huge life threatning surgery - it helped me too as I was so scared and I felt I was contributing something and he knew I was trying to look after him. It was the two of us against the world at least that is we both I felt. When someone is sick they don't always catch what the doctors are saying --that is why I went every morning and staying until the doctors were finished with their daily visits.

I also wrote down everything they said so I could tell him as well as the other doctors who were caring for him. scary time but we survived it -He is doing so well. A miracle.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Are ketchup potato chips the same as BBQ chips in the USA because I have never seen ketchup chips in the store.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

No, ketchup chips are not the same as BBQ chips at all. I will post you a picture of them in the bag!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

sorry i can't share some of our snowflakes with you all there Sam! We're getting the lake effect


thewren said:


> it's eleven-thirty saturday morning - lunch at the ex's at one. need to start getting ready - takes a while to whip this body into presentable.
> 
> heather and family arrived last night so will see them over lunch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

nittergma said:


> sorry i can't share some of our snowflakes with you all there Sam! We're getting the lake effect
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


[/quote]

--------

Sam- I hope you have a wonderful lunch - you are likely eating about now. nice to get together over the holidays. It is l0:45 here and we aren't stepping a foot outside the house . cold out there.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes that's a great drive from Kingman to Wikiup! I did not know about the wineries. We will check them out next road trip to Vegas. Thanks

Pontuf

Sticks]Yes Pontuf the pies in Wikiup are wonderful - it was a favorite destination on our motorcycle rides in the Winter time and pie was always on the menu. I could watch the peacocks for hours!!! There are 2 new Wineries North of town. One has a huge barn with a bar for him today. 
A few years ago I made a friend at a knitting class at The Fiber Factory in Mesa. We took classes together there for a year. She and her husband had retired and were starting a winery in southern Arizona. Well to make a long story short their dream came true with a lot of hard work they are now a very successful winery, Keeling Schaefer, and her DH as been president of the wine growers association in AZ. You can purchase their wines at AJ's and all the major supermarkets and wine shops. 
And to think if I had never knit and taken classes I never would have met her!

ALSO, are you familiar with the pie restaurant in Wikiup? My BIL is driving in from Vegas tomorrow and he has instructions to pick up cream pies! Such a treat! So are the peacocks!

Hope your DH is much better today. Keeping you both in my heart and prayers.

Pontuf

Sticks]Oh Sassafras - how fun!!! Napa is my DH's dream retirement on a vineyard of course. He doesn't even drink wine, or much of anything for that matter... but we have a great little grape arbor that he loves to take care of - I will find a picture. Have a wonderful visit and a Merry Christmas from the "other" Mohave desert. AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Feel blessed PONTUF. I too dream of living here but it's a tad pricey for my budget. Still I get to visit several times a year.
> Sassafras


[/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, when you are out for lunch, be sure you eat the dessert first, the main course can always be doggie bagged for laters!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm picturing Julie with Ponfuf asleep on her lap!! Ha! AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh thanks. I will look for them in the supermarket today. I think we get Old Dutch pretzels .

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Are ketchup potato chips the same as BBQ chips in the USA because I have never seen ketchup chips in the store.
> ...


No, ketchup chips are not the same as BBQ chips at all. I will post you a picture of them in the bag!  [/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes 5 ! Great idea. We LOVE to eat backwards. A few times a year we do this but we go to a different restaurant for each course.

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out for lunch, be sure you eat the dessert first, the main course can always be doggie bagged for laters!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh thanks. I will look for them in the supermarket today. I think we get Old Dutch pretzels .
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Just 'sneaking' to say hi...

Happy holidays, everyone!

I had so little time lately and could not follow the thread - but I so missed you while not reading and writing!

So I will make just a little tribute to the eating part - I want to tell you about my stuffed mushrooms. Sorry, did not take a picture... hm, not once I made them - sily of me...

uf, sorry, gotto run, but I will get back and explain the mushrooms, they are really easy...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
> ...


Ours usually have about two weeks just now. If our schools have to close for something like bad snow or a power cut it doesn't get added on later, however it really doesn't happen very often. In all my years of teaching I can only remember a handful of days when we were sent home.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


Sounds like a great idea to me! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> 
> 
> Bulldog said:
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is good to hear about the shopping too Lurker. May good things contine to happen for you. You are so deserving of it!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> I know I am a wooos when it comes to temperature!!!
> I came here for my Dad- and am stuck now because I don't think it right to try and re-locate Fale!
> 
> BTW if the storm has reached us, it must have swung north, as they were suspecting last night.


...................................................................................

Where did you live before, Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> humidity here is predicted to be 98% today- we do have high humidity- but apparently so does Sam in Ohio!


Julie, that is very true of Ohio. Sometimes the humidity gets so very close to 100% but it just doesn't want to rain. Really miserable condition to be out doors, especially for those who do heavy labor out there--construction, haying, road work, etc. Then we we have frequent "health advisories" admonishing folks to seek shelter in better (A/C) situations, especially if they have breathing difficulties.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:? thought since i am not gonna get caught up here, as the cookies are waiting to be made :mrgreen: i guess i thought arkansas had the market on high humidity. i never think of ohio as being a humid state, of course until the tparty i never talked to anyone from there either  
folks were talking about plants, i have had peace lilies for yrs and they don't bloom often but love the look of t he green leaves. as for violets i have always had them even when i was a teenager, as my gran had the greenest thumb of anyone i knew. where we live now, almost every bush in my yard was started by my gran and we have lived here 23 yrs and i love to look at my yard and know my gran had a hand in that plant, and she has been gone for so many yrs. i learned a long time ago with african violets DO NOT OVERWATER they like water, but not sit in wet, so my rule is water when you notice the leaves drooping, they won't die from dry as quickly as from the wet. so i water them good and don't let them sit in water after. i have one plant gran started for me, that grew so long and tall, i finally started new plants by picking leaves and putting in a pot of soil and watering only as needed. it took forever to see babies forming and i shared with my cousin and replaced my over grown one, but my gran used to root hers in water, i never could get them to live like that. as i said she had the green thumb.
i have had my omlette and done some tai chi this morning and am trying to get onto making cookies now. i want to make some more short bread cookies with my cookie press.
we did our shopping at wm last night and i hope i have everything on my list. since both families on diff. nites are doing taco salads thats easy to figure out. we haven't talked about the breakfast menu at moms christmas morn. (which the men cook :lol: 
i am doing the decreasing now on my last hat for the stockings. but i can work on that when i sit to watch tv. i still have some wraping to do. 
sam i have been meaning to ask how heide is doing? i hope she takes it easy and lets everyone else stress over the stuff at the holilday season and takes care of herself.
Purple V how nice to see you here. you need to come more often where have you been keeping yourself and what are you up to these days.
AZ i think your grapes looked so beautiful, wow, i would love a arbor of those to sit under, (or do the bees bother with them?) 
i love to travel to places we have never been, i long to go to the east coast never been, i would love to see some vinyards in CA also, there are so many places here in the USA i want to see maybe.....so i travel in the meantime vicariously through all your descriptions.
still prayers for all with difficulties now. love all of you pen pals[/quote]

I think you must have inherited some of your Gran's green thumb!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> ...


Yup that's me, now a home owner but not moving until remodeling. You are so lucky it only took 45 days. It could be the area where my house is--homes here seem to hold their value even though they were very cheaply built by corner cutting contractors, built in the early 80's but so many have upgraded their homes and this one hadn't been, therefore, was listed at less but the bank got greedy and would not budge.

Glad you found a nice place to get away from the noise. Hearing thundering feet walking by at 2:00am or giggling in the halls on a Friday or Saturday night.

Here's something really funny, communal laundry rooms are never fun, well we have been suffering from "up grades". They send out the washer/dryers saying they are replacing with new but it takes six weeks. So later the same ones come back with a new paint job and electronic up-grade money collecting devices, always more money of course, the machines wobble, groan and make the same noises but--they are "new" washers, right? Well last week, and this is months after they were reinstalled, a very noisy workman was in the laundry rooms again? What for--so I checked back later--he installed freshly made plates on the instruction panel that says "Maytag" couldn't believe it--telling a lie doesn't make it a Maytag. Guess I will just glue a name plate on my car, Mercedes Benz, and if anyone asks will say it was a limited edition.

Bummer, great word created in the early 70's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm picturing Julie with Ponfuf asleep on her lap!! Ha! AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


thanks for the giggle!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ- I love your grapes. It's hard to believe you can grow them in Arizona isn't it? It always cracks me up. Not sure I could grow them in Scottsdale but you sure have a healthy crop!
> A few years ago I made a friend at a knitting class at The Fiber Factory in Mesa. We took classes together there for a year. She and her husband had retired and were starting a winery in southern Arizona. Well to make a long story short their dream came true with a lot of hard work they are now a very successful winery, Keeling Schaefer, and her DH as been president of the wine growers association in AZ. You can purchase their wines at AJ's and all the major supermarkets and wine shops.
> And to think if I had never knit and taken classes I never would have met her!
> 
> ...


[/quote]

What a beautiful bird! I think peacocks are gorgeous, but I really think this whte one has the edge!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
> OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero. My favourite town here is Dunedin. I would dearly love to win Lotto and go home to Balmaha- the cottage over the road from Arrochoyle would be about the right size for me now. BTW there is a rumour that Buchanan School has been closed. Have not checked with Ruthie in Glasgow- who goes out regularly to the Kirk.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren: Thank you for the lovely photo. "A beautiful site, we're happy tonight, walking in a winter wonderland". Reminds me of the scenes we had when living in Pennsylvania with the 850 acres behind us. Everything looked like a postcard. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> Just 'sneaking' to say hi...
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the recipe! Great you were able to drop by- have you caught up with the new member from Sofia?


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Thanks for that I love the idea of the 're-modeled ' Mercedes!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


a very beautiful tortoiseshell- my favourite colourway!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pohutukawa!
> 
> they are all blooming right now!


I was curious so found these pics of a Pohutukawa tree--beautiful


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Doesn't look like it'll happen here this year either - just rain and more rain at the moment.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

You are correct Sam j is for Judy--haven't figured out yet how to put you name at the bottom under the grey line.



thewren said:


> i'm not sure why i was up - think i went to bed shortly after. did i remember right - the j stands for judy. my mind - sometimes i worry about it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I had a rather longish reply typed out as I started catching up...now lost, as my computer made the executive decision to restart itself. I can't find my tamale dough recipe, either, and have to go to the store for oil. So, I'll send this on and catch up later as I can!
> ...


This is where you would say "bummer".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pohutukawa!
> ...


what is also rather lovely is the red carpet as the spent flowers drop, how very clever of you to find the right one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


i was trying to be creative- the rules of composition we were taught- we were not supposed to repeat a word too closely- but I find the way I think one word often comes up three or four times in a few sentences- or even in the same one- Oh to be a touch typist!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> You are correct Sam j is for Judy--haven't figured out yet how to put you name at the bottom under the grey line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judy, if you go into 'my profile'- like your own, right towards the bottom is signature! that is where you can put whatever!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


maybe there will be snow for Luke's second Christmas?! one does get tired of rain, and the mud it brings!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 25 inches of pink eyelash scarf/boa for the dress up box- it is nice how quickly it grows! I have some lovely colour of fake fur to make a hat for the two girls - DGD and her best friend!


Lovely girl, she has a look of you. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 25 inches of pink eyelash scarf/boa for the dress up box- it is nice how quickly it grows! I have some lovely colour of fake fur to make a hat for the two girls - DGD and her best friend!
> ...


mine is the blond one!
She has glorious hair! I think that comes through from the grandfather's side- [the ex]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am working on the principle that I will do it tomorrow Monday!


..................................................................................

NO, no Julie! You say, "I'll do it tomorrow," but never specify which tomorrow!

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Pontuff- they are looking after so many patients - and unless something sticks out they might not notice things - or communicate well. I felt and still feel that I was watching over him-- he was too sick and he is very quiet and didn't say much so I said it for him. It worked for us. It is just such a huge thing when someone is that sick and facing a huge life threatning surgery - it helped me too as I was so scared and I felt I was contributing something and he knew I was trying to look after him. It was the two of us against the world at least that is we both I felt. When someone is sick they don't always catch what the doctors are saying --that is why I went every morning and staying until the doctors were finished with their daily visits.
> 
> I also wrote down everything they said so I could tell him as well as the other doctors who were caring for him. scary time but we survived it -He is doing so well. A miracle.


...................................................................................

A miracle helped on its way by you and your perseverance! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

The Arizona Sonoran Desert has these.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


Tigger is so sweet! Yes, cats do like to be part of everything.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi again everyone - After discussing it on another very unhappy thread - a couple of us decided we would open a happy thread where people all over the world would tell us what they loved best about their country, including pictures. I hope you will consider joining in. here is the link.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-132912-1.html


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out for lunch, be sure you eat the dessert first, the main course can always be doggie bagged for laters!!


I like your style!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [Where did you live before, Julie?


chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero. My favourite town here is Dunedin. I would dearly love to win Lotto and go home to Balmaha- the cottage over the road from Arrochoyle would be about the right size for me now. BTW there is a rumour that Buchanan School has been closed. Have not checked with Ruthie in Glasgow- who goes out regularly to the Kirk.[/quote]

My friend's daughter is in NZ just now working as a doctor and I'm sure it's Hamilton she's in.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> The Arizona Sonoran Desert has these.


I love the little owls that nest in one of these majestic cacti.

Such a wonderfully different place than my home. I loved everything about the Arizona desert. Also the Superstition Mountains that were so different than our rockies.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Julie - how does it look?



Lurker 2 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct Sam j is for Judy--haven't figured out yet how to put you name at the bottom under the grey line.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Where did you live before, Julie?[/quote]

chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero. My favourite town here is Dunedin. I would dearly love to win Lotto and go home to Balmaha- the cottage over the road from Arrochoyle would be about the right size for me now. BTW there is a rumour that Buchanan School has been closed. Have not checked with Ruthie in Glasgow- who goes out regularly to the Kirk.[/quote]
..................................................................................

If its the Buchanan School which comes under Stirling County Council, it seems to be still on the go as you can access their website with the latest news about the school.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the principle that I will do it tomorrow Monday!
> ...


good idea! why did I not think of that!?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes, I meant the blonde one! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Where did you live before, Julie?


chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero. My favourite town here is Dunedin. I would dearly love to win Lotto and go home to Balmaha- the cottage over the road from Arrochoyle would be about the right size for me now. BTW there is a rumour that Buchanan School has been closed. Have not checked with Ruthie in Glasgow- who goes out regularly to the Kirk.[/quote]
..................................................................................

If its the Buchanan School which comes under Stirling County Council, it seems to be still on the go as you can access their website with the latest news about the school.[/quote]

had a feeling there might have been a muddle- because the school is now in the building where we used to have our lunches- on the west side of the main road- or it certainly was there last year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


was trying to side step the compliment- have not yet worked out what I will change my avatar to next! how is Luke?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Thanks Julie - how does it look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got it! it looks great- nice to have the little bio!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pohutukawa!
> ...


Oh Julie and Judy -- this brings back so many memories - they are so beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [Where did you live before, Julie?
> ...


My friend's daughter is in NZ just now working as a doctor and I'm sure it's Hamilton she's in.[/quote]

that is about an hour and a half away maybe two hours depending on the traffic!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


I too have issues with meeting new people and/or being around people I dont know. I guess thats why we all love KTP so much, we get to be around each other when we want and its much more comfortable when we can do it on our own terms!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


And they are particularly lovely this year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


Sometimes, though one has built up a mental image of a person when you have been writing and the reality can be quite a shock- but socially I have always been inept- always the wall flower at dances!
One wonders how we would handle meeting up with each other - were it even geographically possible!? I usually know straight away when I meet a person- and then sometimes it is a once only communication, and there is nothing really there.
I am going to shut up, and rest up a bit before church.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

House guests arrive today.
Ham just coming out of the oven for today.
Turkey and dressing tomorrow
7 fishes and church Christmas Eve
Prime rib Roast Christmas


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> One more thing Pup lover - drink lots of gatoraide - not just water, because you will be losing electrolytes... so some type of sports drink sweetie and take it easy. Love and strength to you - AZ
> 
> 
> Pup lover said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've only seen a white one at the restaurant in Wikiup.

pontuf



KateB said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > AZ- I love your grapes. It's hard to believe you can grow them in Arizona isn't it? It always cracks me up. Not sure I could grow them in Scottsdale but you sure have a healthy crop!
> ...


What a beautiful bird! I think peacocks are gorgeous, but I really think this whte one has the edge![/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> House guests arrive today.
> Ham just coming out of the oven for today.
> Turkey and dressing tomorrow
> 7 fishes and church Christmas Eve
> Prime rib Roast Christmas


Wow, the ham looks gorgeous and that's a great menu. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

beautiful kitty!



donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> House guests arrive today.
> Ham just coming out of the oven for today.
> Turkey and dressing tomorrow
> 7 fishes and church Christmas Eve
> Prime rib Roast Christmas


Please set a place for me at the evening meal for me today! What would you like me to bring for the table to share with you all?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the principle that I will do it tomorrow Monday!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Thanks Julie - how does it look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


I'm starting now reading this and knitting very fast cos I'm running out of wool.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dont side step compliments! Accept them proudly! (Easier said than dont I know). I am sure that under your hat and as seen in your other avatar pics you have beautiful hair also Lurker!



Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Being in sales has helped me a lot in knowing how to "work a room". When I was very young I was traumatized and couldn't speak for a few years and was dubbed "shy" and it stuck throughout high school. I was an observer of people and knew far more about them than they ever realized. Later after leaving home and being with people who didn't "know" me and I became very talkative, majored in sales and marketing, and now have no problem at all in a room full of strangers. Here at KP it is a bit different because we do not have body language or eyes to look into but then sometimes we have prejudices that kick in when we see someone face to face so I do think blogging here is a wonderful neutral atmosphere where more people get to know each other without the instinctive garbage we carry with us. We are a very diverse group and I love everyone here!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

JHelens,
Originally from L.I.,NY remember well being socked in, overcast what seemed like Nov-Mar. Have become a lizard in my old age and love the sun, warmth of the desert.
sassafras


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lurker said:


> Sometimes, though one has built up a mental image of a person when you have been writing and the reality can be quite a shock- but socially I have always been inept- always the wall flower at dances!
> One wonders how we would handle meeting up with each other - were it even geographically possible!? I usually know straight away when I meet a person- and then sometimes it is a once only communication, and there is nothing really there.
> I am going to shut up, and rest up a bit before church.


That is an interesting question; I belong to an online quilting group -- and we decided to hold a retreat (get together } in my town --- we had 58 women come -5 from the US and all the rest from Canada -- Not one of them looked like I thought they would. It was such a fun thing. We had a get together and no one introduced themselves ahead of time, and if anyone knew any one they kept it a secret - so we guessed each person - rarely were any of us right. We had a lady from Atlanta, one from 
California, 2 from Idaho and one from Boston -- it has been carried on here every year since 2000 and there are still about l5 of us who have never missed - including the Americans.

The internet can be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Congratulations Ask 4 !!!! Great Christmas present to yourself and an excellent way to start the New Year.



pontuf


OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
Roberta


: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My wonderful neighbours have just brought back their Christmas tree from chopping it down out in the back woods somewhere. Looks like a ten footer to me! Due to allergies, I have not had a real live Christmas tree for years and years. At the moment, I am surrounded by the real live "Christmas trees" that are found out along my backyard fenceline. They are all decorated by heaven above and dressed in all their winter white splendor of love! The birds love them too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Warning

I just received an email that implies it is from FedEx but wants you to "clic" and go to another site. Don't open it!!!

It looks like this: World Wide Express, Tracking ID (Q)QE82 782 407.......it says a package is at the post office

Tis the season!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

You are always welcome at our table. You can bring a bag of those tomato chips that I can't find here.

pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > House guests arrive today.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My wonderful neighbours have just brought back their Christmas tree from chopping it down out in the back woods somewhere. Looks like a ten footer to me! Due to allergies, I have not had a real live Christmas tree for years and years. At the moment, I am surrounded by the real live "Christmas trees" that are found out along my backyard fenceline. They are all decorated by heaven above and dressed in all their winter white splendor of love! The birds love them too.


My friend makes tree decorations out of popcorn and rasins and after Christmas she puts them out for the birds.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

WOW that is just terrific!

pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, though one has built up a mental image of a person when you have been writing and the reality can be quite a shock- but socially I have always been inept- always the wall flower at dances!
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Warning
> 
> I just received an email that implies it is from FedEx but wants you to "clic" and go to another site. Don't open it!!!
> 
> ...


Please find Courier and let her know. She works for FedEx and can let them know. Here is her link to her profile. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=3534


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> You are always welcome at our table. You can bring a bag of those tomato chips that I can't find here.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


Bringing bags and bags of ketchup chips!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My wonderful neighbours have just brought back their Christmas tree from chopping it down out in the back woods somewhere. Looks like a ten footer to me! Due to allergies, I have not had a real live Christmas tree for years and years. At the moment, I am surrounded by the real live "Christmas trees" that are found out along my backyard fenceline. They are all decorated by heaven above and dressed in all their winter white splendor of love! The birds love them too.
> ...


What a wonderful garland that would make! Threading some cranberries on a string is a nice thing too! 
Hi Purple V and welcome back to the Knitting Tea Party!!! How is ole England at this time of year? Happy and bright?  Happy Christmas to you and your cousin! Ask her to come join us for a bit of eggnog and Christmas wishes!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad he got through this and might not have with out you- you are lucky to have each other - enjoy!!!AZ 


Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Designer such a good idea! I will remember it.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I will have to see if I can find the info - I'm sure I kept it.....


Pontuf said:


> Yes that's a great drive from Kingman to Wikiup! I did not know about the wineries. We will check them out next road trip to Vegas. Thanks
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

The names are Stetson and Palo Verde Wineries There is also a new distillary out by the airport that you can tour and sample - Diamond Distilleries - AZ


Pontuf said:


> Yes that's a great drive from Kingman to Wikiup! I did not know about the wineries. We will check them out next road trip to Vegas. Thanks
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks KateB - yeah, little blood ghosties running around ha ha!! AZ


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Bulldog - I don't know why they don't believe the people closest to the patient - who knows them better?? I have seen my husband withdraw not just because of being depressed, but I can see that he is just not able to concentrate - we're talking about a really smart engaged person - that has really changed in the last few weeks. I couldn't convince him either... glad the labs made it necessary for the vist - now everyone knows that we need to watch this at least. I so hope that you and your DH are enjoying better health these days. AZ Oh my I just saw how I spelled hemoglobin this morning....well maybe the goblins were after me!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I'm picturing Julie with Ponfuf asleep on her lap!! Ha! AZ
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Warning
> ...


THanks 5, I just contacted FedEx directly.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A Christmas Cat!!! Love it - AZ


donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Ask these are spectacular!!! Thanks for sharing - AZ


Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pohutukawa!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh man Pontuf - I'll just come over for the leftovers!!!! We are going to crown you the Hostess Queen!!!! Have a wonderful Christmas event!!!! AZ


Pontuf said:


> House guests arrive today.
> Ham just coming out of the oven for today.
> Turkey and dressing tomorrow
> 7 fishes and church Christmas Eve
> Prime rib Roast Christmas


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

When I drive out the back way to see my Dad I take the Barstow turnoff and go through Lucerne Valley and there is a ranch out there that has a couple of white peacocks among other critters- I always tell myself I'm going to stop and I just never do..... AZ


Pontuf said:


> I've only seen a white one at the restaurant in Wikiup.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Purple you'd better knit fast enough to finish before you run out !!! AZ


PurpleV said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

And we love you back Ask!!!! AZ


Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-131978-1.html

Check out this poem posted on another post here on KP - just so cute!!! AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I am in the Sonoran Desert Arizona and when it rained last week it was our first rain since the end of September.
> 
> When was your last rain Sassafrass?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I hate when that happens - losing your post and losing your recipe!!! Hope you find the recipe!! Have a great day - AZ
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


I found another that worked--now am waiting for the second steamer full to get done...I'm not sure how many I ended up with, but I am done in the kitchen for the day (had hoped to make my fudge but no...). The store was wild, of course, but I managed to get what I needed and get out alive. LOL

I'm still catching up (can't sit here too long or I won't get up again)!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting tea party 21 december 12
> 
> I hope everyone has slowed down enough that they can enjoy the holidays  time for all the rushing around to come to an end so you can sit and enjoy your decorations.
> 
> ...


But it's really nice when you are in a situation so that you can retreat for a while. I do this too though I love celebrating with my neighbors.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Thank you for your welcome back and your seasonal greetings. England is rather damp at the momet but nevertheless very festive and I shall spend the next two days getting the food ready for Tuesday. Most is done just the finishing touches now. Seasons greeting to you too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK this just came in my inbox and I have printed the ingredients out. I may have to go BACK to the grocery store just to bake these cookies!! Chocolate covered cherries are DH's favorite......
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Cherry-Cookies?pmcode=IMLDP04T&_mid=2397118&_rid=2397118.988232.78749


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK this just came in my inbox and I have printed the ingredients out. I may have to go BACK to the grocery store just to bake these cookies!! Chocolate covered cherries are DH's favorite......
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Cherry-Cookies?pmcode=IMLDP04T&_mid=2397118&_rid=2397118.988232.78749


yummmmm!!!   Here is a recipe for the Yule Log!
http://www.joyofbaking.com/YuleLog.html

Ricky Skaggs is going home for Christmas!!! Safe travels for all who are traveling this season!  




Ricky Skaggs' family sing.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Sam,
You really outdid yourself with this walnut arugula and pasta salad! 
Thank you!!!
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi myfanwy! I thought of you and all the mud that must be about to appear down your way, and you with your bumboots (rubber boots)on. :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas everybody! Hope this gets to you before any travels are undertaken by you all!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > My wonderful neighbours have just brought back their Christmas tree from chopping it down out in the back woods somewhere. Looks like a ten footer to me! Due to allergies, I have not had a real live Christmas tree for years and years. At the moment, I am surrounded by the real live "Christmas trees" that are found out along my backyard fenceline. They are all decorated by heaven above and dressed in all their winter white splendor of love! The birds love them too.
> ...


We make popcorn and cranberry strings for tree, the birds enjoy them after christmas.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, this has just got to be you!!! Merry Christmas!  (Even if you dont live in Newfoundland!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost seven-thirty and i have just gotten home - all the "furry children" needed petted and oohed and aawed over - you thnk i had been gone for a week.

i see i have a great many pages to catch up on so i best get at it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - i'm with you - privacy is most important - and when it is yours you can do as you wish. i much prefer owning to renting. at least you have something to show for it. i'm so excited for you - we should all gang up and move you and then move on to ask4j's and move her in. what a hoot that would be.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats rpuhrmann! Its a wonderful feeling!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have that kind of soil here in northwest ohio - it cracks when it is dry and turns into glue when it rains. the rain never really soaks in on bare ground - runs right off.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker2'
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very true designer - kind of the squeeky wheel gets oiled. if you don't speak up for yourself or a loved one noone else is going to.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> > It's so frustrating when doctors don't listen. I have heard variations of this story so many times. There is another option, the Mayo Clinic now has a large hospital in Phoenix: http://www.mayoclinic.org/mchospital-sct/
> 
> 
> ----------------------
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitter153 - thank you so much for stopping by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will be back real soon. we always have lots of hot tea on hand - plenty of room at the table - so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Knitter153 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and all we got were a few flurries. i really was hoping we would get a little. someone said another storm was coming and we would be getting more snow. we'll see.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you handyfamily - you have been missed - hope all is well.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Just 'sneaking' to say hi...
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too cute donmaur - my cats think just like yours - somehow they know exactly where to lay to cause the most disruption.

sam



donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always said scarlett had it right - worry about it tomorrow - i just wish i had a tara to go back to. lol

sam



KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am working on the principle that I will do it tomorrow Monday!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - what is in the bottom of the ham pan? do you baste the ham with it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> House guests arrive today.
> Ham just coming out of the oven for today.
> Turkey and dressing tomorrow
> 7 fishes and church Christmas Eve
> Prime rib Roast Christmas


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be a lizard with you sassafras - i love the heat. the cold goes right through me.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> JHelens,
> Originally from L.I.,NY remember well being socked in, overcast what seemed like Nov-Mar. Have become a lizard in my old age and love the sun, warmth of the desert.
> sassafras


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that you on the jet ski purplev - looks like fun.

sam



PurpleV said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > PurpleV said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is one of my favorite websites - love some of the recipes they come up with - this one sounds wonderful - chocolate covered cherries is one of my favorite candy.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK this just came in my inbox and I have printed the ingredients out. I may have to go BACK to the grocery store just to bake these cookies!! Chocolate covered cherries are DH's favorite......
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Cherry-Cookies?pmcode=IMLDP04T&_mid=2397118&_rid=2397118.988232.78749


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Lucky daughter! There is no better place to celebrate Christmas than in Austria and in Salzburg. But then it's Christmas in Salzburg all year long!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Well we skyed quickly this morning- after all while it was still the 22nd for her it was her birthday here and she was born here. Will try again tonight, and I have been out and bought a muffin. It looks like a large cup cake so I will ice it and put a couple of candles on it for her.

was going to catch on the KTP buit you have all been very talkative so not sure I will get caught up I have so much to do to get ready for going away and Christmas. Need to be all done by this evening.
And I will be away again for a week or so, not back till the 2nd (well 1st for most of you).
So if I don't get back I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and stay healthy or get healthy for those who aren't. Hope you can all manage to be home for Christmas rather than hospital. At least it will force Marianne to rest if she doesn't get out!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> I'm on here just reading. The posts go so fast anymore, I just read.
> OH! I do have news though! I was trying to buy a short sale house like someone else on here, and I just got word this afternoon, my bid was accepted. So in 45 days, I can move into my own place, and not have to put up with my LOUD landlord anymore! lol He's a nice enough guy, but could care less that I work nights and sleep during the day.
> Roberta
> ...


How exciting to be able to move into your own house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have that kind of soil here in northwest ohio - it cracks when it is dry and turns into glue when it rains. the rain never really soaks in on bare ground - runs right off.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Only too true Sam- sounds very familiar!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Oh! I forgot about the language barrier we have. lol Over in the US, Bummer means something like "Oh what a let down", or "What a drag".
> On the house, yes, I've been dancing all over work all night. I can hardly sit down! lol
> 
> Roberta


Bummer has the same meaning here, not that it used that much now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Bwautiful!
> ...


My WIP though was a jigsaw puzzle- our main Christmas tradition of a puzzle I got in Harrods one year. Vicky is our puzzle doer so I was concerrned we wouldn't get it finished in time, but DH came to the rescue much to my amazement.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks marilyn - i have tried to find some recipes we all can enjoy - even those you are watching their weight.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Sam,
> You really outdid yourself with this walnut arugula and pasta salad!
> Thank you!!!
> marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ya'all come.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, this has just got to be you!!! Merry Christmas!  (Even if you dont live in Newfoundland!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren! how are things with you? or shall I PM you?
> ...


Looks beautiful. I know it has it's problems but it looks wondeful.
Discussing at church which temperature we would prefer. Vicky has a warm day today, -1C (that is just below freezing) and we have 39 (that is over 100F). Persoanlly I would go for Vicky's I think.
Its already reached 39 at midday so looks like being warmer than that. There is though a cool change due around 5pm with a comfortable week forcast.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

merry christmas darowil - to you and yours.

sam



darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky daughter! There is no better place to celebrate Christmas than in Austria and in Salzburg. But then it's Christmas in Salzburg all year long!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was in Germany for 5 days last year- staying with my penfriend in Neuenrade- my heart was in my mouth most of that time- first time I can recall being driven on the right- and Susi used to hoop along. She took me to all the local castles! It was great!


I was perfectlly OK driving on the right- I hated crossing the road! I never knew where the traffic would come from, but somehow it seemed natural in the car. And then I would cross the channel and wonder where the traffic would come from as I tried to cross the road!

As you see I haven't done the sensible thing and got pon with what i need to do! I might miss something here.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Was in Germany for 5 days last year- staying with my penfriend in Neuenrade- my heart was in my mouth most of that time- first time I can recall being driven on the right- and Susi used to hoop along. She took me to all the local castles! It was great!
> ...


The answer to your problem is simple -- just take us all with you! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker - she would not be far from where I live - distance here is very different than in New Zealand -- we have wide open spaces. We found in New Zealand that 30 kms was a long distance to the people there - while it is not far at all here.
> 
> It was an adjustment for us -- We thought nothing of driving all over the place - and our friends were amazed that we didn't think much about it. By the time we left we were of the kiwi mindset and it seemed like a good drive from Whangaparaoa to Glenfield. interesting - puts things in perspective.


We found th esame thing in the UK- we thought nothing of driving up to Scotland say (the biggest deal was hiring a car as we didn't have one over there) but for them it was a long way. One patient complained he had had to travel 1 1/2 hours to see one the top specalists in his field. I had just left a place where to see any specialist was a 5 hour trip. Because of course we have the wide open spaces as well. Davids mother lives about 150 km away and we often go there and back in a day.

I have just gone to look for something and see that at 1230 we have almost reached 40C (104)- already over the predicted maximum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many pieces was that darowil - it semms like you finished it quickly - i would still be putting the edge peices together. it is a beautiful puzzle.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


1,000 pieces. Do remember that we have doen it every year for about 15 years now! You would think I could do it in my sleep but no, I was totally amazed by DH- I had no idea he would get so involved in doing it.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks AZ!
BIL arrived but no pies! Luchia's was closed! So will add pies to bake on my list for tomorrow.

Pontuf

Sticks]The names are Stetson and Palo Verde Wineries There is also a new distillary out by the airport that you can tour and sample - Diamond Distilleries - AZ


Pontuf said:


> Yes that's a great drive from Kingman to Wikiup! I did not know about the wineries. We will check them out next road trip to Vegas. Thanks
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker - she would not be far from where I live - distance here is very different than in New Zealand -- we have wide open spaces. We found in New Zealand that 30 kms was a long distance to the people there - while it is not far at all here.
> ...


that is another thing that is different -- it is -26C here or 
-20F with a windchill- of another 5 - l0 - degrees.

It is hard to believe we can be on the same forum and posting - we just bought a new car and I sure do like being able to turn on the seat warmers-somebody who builds cars for cold countries is using their thinking caps. I guess down under it would be nice to have seat coolers!

We will have a very cold Christmas, although not very much, if any new snow. Have a safe Christmas Margaret. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Wikieup has an airport? Lots of small planes flying in AZ!

Pontuf

=AZ Sticks]The names are Stetson and Palo Verde Wineries There is also a new distillary out by the airport that you can tour and sample - Diamond Distilleries - AZ


Pontuf said:


> Yes that's a great drive from Kingman to Wikiup! I did not know about the wineries. We will check them out next road trip to Vegas. Thanks
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Darowil did you paint this? It's absolutely beautiful! So Christmassy!
> 
> Pontuf


Most definitely not- earlier on I had posted a photo of it as a WIP- piles of pieces that had been sorted out by DH while I slept and some pieces together.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

These look very good. I may just bake them this evening while everyone is catching up.

Pontuf

Sticks]OK this just came in my inbox and I have printed the ingredients out. I may have to go BACK to the grocery store just to bake these cookies!! Chocolate covered cherries are DH's favorite......
http://www.tasteofhome.com/Recipes/Chocolate-Covered-Cherry-Cookies?pmcode=IMLDP04T&_mid=2397118&_rid=2397118.988232.78749[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would forget from year to year.

seems there is life in the old boy yet. lol

sam



darowil said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how many pieces was that darowil - it semms like you finished it quickly - i would still be putting the edge peices together. it is a beautiful puzzle.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sam, when you are out for lunch, be sure you eat the dessert first, the main course can always be doggie bagged for laters!!


Now why have I never thought of that!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is not quite ten o'clock but my eyes do not want to stay open - it was a long day sitting at the table talking with the children. finished the second triangle on my wingspan. it was just tiring.

the food was wonderful - swiss steak. cookies and cheeseball for desert.

i will see all of you in the morning - sorry to poop out on you so early in the evening. maybe tomorrow night i will be able to stay up later.

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pineapple and maraschino cherry juices and water. Yes I baste..

Pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - what is in the bottom of the ham pan? do you baste the ham with it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is not quite ten o'clock but my eyes do not want to stay open - it was a long day sitting at the table talking with the children. finished the second triangle on my wingspan. it was just tiring.
> 
> the food was wonderful - swiss steak. cookies and cheeseball for desert.
> 
> ...


hahah, all your nights of wild living is catching up to you!! Good night Sam, see you in the morning!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is hard to believe we can be on the same forum and posting - we just bought a new car and I sure do like being able to turn on the seat warmers-somebody who builds cars for cold countries is using their thinking caps. I guess down under it would be nice to have seat coolers!


Most carseats these days are OK- but the leather type ones used to get so hot you could hardly sit on them! And of course all cars now come with airconditioning- unless of course it is an old one. 
last time I visited the UK it was January and was amazed at how effective a boost on the heater was to defrost the windscreen- we have nothing like that over here. It is a slow job or get water from isndie to do it. And when you are parked away from the place you are staying that would have been a problem.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I have caught up! But must now go and get organsied- including finishing off some knitting!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Finally finished the last cowl and it is in the wash now. Is acrylic so I wanted to wash and dry it so it will be nice and soft for my stepmom to wear immediately if she wishes. DH has been a wonderful help today getting house ready and helping cook. We did the turkey today and will just put it in the crock pot on low tomorrow with some broth to heat. DH is doing the ham tomorrow, we got an old fashioned ham, salt cured raw not smoked or cooked. Got to do the last layer on the green and red jello. Hugs and prayers to all see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone--working today, and I'll have to sit until I'm done, as it is the last day--but I hope to be back by this afternoon. Tonight I'll put the pork roast in the crockpot for tamales tomorrow...have to go to the store one more time(what a pain), as I forgot two things last time, but that usually happens.
> ...


Hope you feel better soon. I had a really bad toothache and turns out that we were scheduled already to work on this Friday. Turns out it was a sinus infection causing all that pain. Tooth just needed a crown but not anything that should have caused that much pain. So take care of yourself. I also love hot salt water for a gargle. Hate to think of you not feeling well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

26C and cloudy- the low is supposed to come in tonight- bit of wind- which reminds me of the tree felling yesterday- there is a huge gap in the trees over the back- it does not look like they have finished- it will be interesting to see.

Designer/Shirley, my daughter was staying in Edson, I think it was the Christmas of '95. I know she only just got out of Vancouver, the snow came in so badly, that year.

Glad Sam is getting an early night!

Almost time for the news- want to check out this tropical low they keep talking of.

oh, and I had a call from a very delighted lady- the scarf is much appreciated, and she likes it without being blocked, and some time soon we will all go down to the wool shop, and then out to the plant nursery, for afternoon tea- 

one more business day, then Christmas- probably wet and windy- I will make up my Russian fudge tomorrow. To add to the bits and pieces I put together for my friend.

Angora- hope that tooth/sinus is settling down- not what you want right now!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.


Do your markets not have boxes of just egg white? I use them a fair amount for desserts. I don't know if I would for meringues, but then I don't care for meringues except to top a pie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, technically here it is now the 22nd of December, and if the world ended, it is remarkably like it was at the millennium, when we were told all would come to an end and nothing did. Southern Gal- It has been quite heartening how my neighbours have been prepared to help out- it is just when you have come to rely on something it is a shock when the rug is pulled out from under your feet. In my case part of my problem coping is it is proving quite a hot summer so far- and my energy just gets sapped right out of me- I really need to cut my grass- but just could not face it even at 7 in the evening yesterday- I really wish we were able to get egg whites on their own- to have egg white omelette- I suppose I could give the yolks to the dogs- omelette is one of my favourite easy meals- along with fried rice.
> ...


I had never heard of such, until Southern Gal mentioned her egg white omelette


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

scotslass said:


> Good morning all. From a cold snowy Idaho ... White Christmas .. WAHOOOOO !!!!!
> 
> Kids are out of school today for the break, it's a day early as there was a rumor of a threat to start shooting at the school assembly, So for the safety of everyone school is out for today. Since the rumor is unsubstantiated, it will be made up in Feb when there is a scheduled day off.
> I don't know what people are thinking, starting a rumor like that.
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too. Awful about that rumor. So many sick people out there doing things like this and it lacks humor for sure. Stay safe and enjoy your time at Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleV said:


> Just wanted to pop by and wish everyone the very best for the Season. May you have peace and health and happiness in the coming year. Lots of love PurpleV


How nice of you. Merry Christmas to you and wishing you all the best in the New Year.
Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Best wishes to all who are unwell or awaiting diagnoses, sincere wishes that your heath issues are easily treatable.
> 
> Julie - I know what your summer chest cold is like. A couple of weeks ago my daughter developed it, so I hit the vitamin C and zinc, then my son got it, so I kept up the regime. Then my boss got it! I didn't stand a chance. I have woken up this morning with a chest as tight as a drum and a painful cough and heaps to do before we head to Christchurch on Monday to spend 6 days with my DH's indentical twin and his family (we will be staying a motel.
> 
> Aah well - onwards and upwards.


So sad that this cold is affecting so many. With travel around the world now, this is one of the disadvantages. Hope you will soon be feeling better and able to enjoy your time away for Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> This is one of Benjamin's friends in the video. The teacher wrote this for Joey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > nanacaren - how are joey and benjamin?
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is 3_30 in the morning and I must go to bed.. I'm still catching p.. Only on page 26... hope I haven't missed anything vital....

Roberta..... YEAH on thehouse..... It is so nice to have your own space to control.... and do things jsut as you want, when you want...... 

d peacock.. I've never seen one either, though there are some neighbors of th kid s that have the normal onew roaming their yard....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darwin..Love the puzzle. 

I have been doing computer puzzles much of the day, in between wrapping presents.. I still ned to get three more items some ornaments nad the rest of the groceries.... but will do that tomorrow and Monday.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We eare supposed to have rain.. turning to freezing, with possiblity of snow late Christmas Day.... Sure hope it diesn't make driving a mess, as the kids will be at our house in the evening....

NanCaren.... Love the picture... I really do love winte and the snow.... I don't even mind shoveling..... but it is nice when you don't have to deal with it... just stay in and knit by the fire.......


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that you on the jet ski purplev - looks like fun.
> 
> sam
> 
> Good morning from the south of England. Yes it is me on the jet ski. It was taken last summer when we visitede my son who lives in France, that's him on the front. It was great fun but oh boy did my joints suffer afterwards!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Knitter, We were stationed in Kitzingen, a half hour south of Wurzburg; from 1980-1983. Yes, it was very beautiful! I had a better time over there than my husband did because I spoke the language. In 7th grade, the language I chose was German, and I took it all the way to the 10th grade. I would have gone further, but my teacher was a jerk. It was test day, and I handed my test to him, then realized, I put a wrong word, so I went to take it back, and he wouldn't let me have it. I hadn't even left his desk yet! When I got my test score, it was one point from being passed to the next level. So, I quit, and told him why! Then, when I married, my husband called me from Boot Camp to tell me he was being sent to Germany. If I wanted to go, he had to re-enlist for 3 yrs so the Army would pay my way over. It was the best time of my life! It probably would have been a lot better if he hadn't been there! lol
Roberta



Knitter153 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > I lived in Germany for 3 yrs, when I was married to my first husband. He was in the army. I absolutely loved it there! So many things to see, and so many shops to go to! And twice a year, they have huge mark downs in every store. Kind of like our Black Friday, and after Christmas sales, only theirs were more marked down. We also visited Holland one Summer. Such a pretty place! I even still have my dutch shoes! lol I would really love to go back over to Germany and Holland, especially at Christmas.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Yes, Lurker, it was the dreadful Army. My husband was the baby of the family, so he had to do the same things his brothers did. They were also MP's, but my husband liked to work on cars, so they put him in the MP Motor Pool as a mechanic. I should have made him go into the Air Force. They are much better to their people.
Roberta



Lurker said:


> rpuhrmann, I was stationed in Augsburg, Germany in the early 80's. I got there right before Christmas, and it was absolutely beautiful there. I especially loved the outdoor shops during the holidays. I was sad when I my tour was over. I'd love to get back to Germany someday.


Army?[/quote]


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Great! Another actor going into politics! :-(
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> BTW the Beeb is saying that Ben Affleck is thinking of going into politics in a vacant seat in Massachusetts


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

It's a good thing you didn't take a ride in a Taxi! Those people are crazy!! They drive on both sides of the road, and sometimes on the sidewalk! About scared me to death, my first time! lol
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
Roberta



AZ Sticks said:


> Great news!!!! The opposite of bummer!!!! Ha! AZ
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker, we are "unoffendable"! lol No worries!
Roberta

Was starting to worry I might have offended![/quote]


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ, if your husband doesn't want to have a day, let him have a night. Maybe he will be up for that? Oh, and you might want to walk or drive to the market. Walking will take a long time!
Roberta

P.S. How are those giggle pills doing?? 0



AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker - Page 16 for the puzzle picture - SouthernGal- the bees are not generally a problem - when the grapes are blooming they hang around but that is a good thing for the pollination. By the time the grapes look like that it is more the birds you have to fight off!!! We usually manage to eat a few - but have decided we just can't beat the birds - they get my peaches too.... Well it is 10AM and still only 45 degrees. I should see if DH is ready to have a day - after I fix him some breakfast I need to run the the market. So I will check in later I'm sure - Have a wonderful day/night my friends!! AZ


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! Another wonderful person! lol We need more Roberta's in this world! I was named After my dad. Robert (After). Get it?? lol I've always hated my name, until I met a lady where I worked. Her name was Robin Roberta. Her sister's name was Roberta Sofie! Robin told me her mother just LOVES the name Roberta. When she met me, she would not stop hugging me! lol
Roberta (Ellen)



jheiens said:


> Congratulations, Roberta, on the house and the move to quieter neighbors!! Very best wishes for this Christmas and the coming New Year to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy (I am also, Roberta, legally. Joy is my middle name which I've always used.)


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ask4j, the Closing on my house is going to take about 45 days. I've been waiting to hear from them since September. 
Right now, my 89 yr old landlord lives above me. He's a little deaf, so when people come over, they have to yell everything, and he has to yell into his cell phone, etc. I work nights, so I sleep during the day. I've talked to him before about all the noise, but he just tells me to get a day job. 
Hmmm..would you give up a job where you only worked 2 days one week, 3 days the next week, and then have 7 days off?? Yeah, I told him he was on drugs! lolol

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL That was me Pontuf! LOL But Ask4J also just bought a house!
Roberta



Pontuf said:


> Congratulations Ask 4 !!!! Great Christmas present to yourself and an excellent way to start the New Year.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Sam, I would more than welcome you all to come move me! I had to hire it last time; I have some overly large pieces, and to get anything into this basement apartment, you had to put the piece up over the railing, and then down into the door way. The landlord built a ramp for his scooter, and there is onlyh about 10 inches between the ramp, and the railing. So, now, I have to find my paperwork for the movers I used, and hope they give me a discount for coming back to them. lol
This place has a HUGE garage! It has a bathroom, and is heated too! My BIL said it is a workshop garage. There are electrical outlets about every 8 inches. My sister says she thinks it was a "grow room". hahaha It's too clean for that, I told her.

Roberta



thewren said:


> roberta - i'm with you - privacy is most important - and when it is yours you can do as you wish. i much prefer owning to renting. at least you have something to show for it. i'm so excited for you - we should all gang up and move you and then move on to ask4j's and move her in. what a hoot that would be.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi! Roberta, I think much of america is only just waking up- are you still at work?

I am a bit stuffed up with cold- so decided to sit up for a bit.

All is very quiet here- the wind we had- which was not bad- has died down. 

I might prop myself up in my armchair for the rest of the night. It is just on 1 am, only 24C but feels very stuffy.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You're not alone this AM, but I am getting off to get ready for church. DD and I will be singing in the cantata this morning service after I lead the younger adult Bible study.

Have a good day and I will check back in after services and lunch. Tim (GS) and I will do some reading together before I get back to KTP. He has a report due in a few weeks and he chose to put off starting it until Christmas break. Now he has to live with his decision-- sometimes Life just catches up with a kid!!
LOL
Later, Ohio Joy



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! Roberta, I think much of america is only just waking up- are you still at work?
> 
> I am a bit stuffed up with cold- so decided to sit up for a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Sam! I am SO looking forward to painting my walls something other than Navajo White!! (my dad's favorite)

Roberta



thewren said:


> roberta - i'm with you - privacy is most important - and when it is yours you can do as you wish. i much prefer owning to renting. at least you have something to show for it. i'm so excited for you - we should all gang up and move you and then move on to ask4j's and move her in. what a hoot that would be.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

But Darowil, I use it all the time! hahaha I drive my girls crazy! When I was a teenager, we always said "Nifty Noodle". Another way of saying "Cool", or "Wonderful". lol
When we wanted to say something like "too bad", or "tough", we said "Tough Tosted Toenails". lol We were such dweebs back then!
Roberta



darowil said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Oh! I forgot about the language barrier we have. lol Over in the US, Bummer means something like "Oh what a let down", or "What a drag".
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5, it's that pink tutu! We need to get him to stop wearing it everywhere! 
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is not quite ten o'clock but my eyes do not want to stay open - it was a long day sitting at the table talking with the children. finished the second triangle on my wingspan. it was just tiring.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, I'm still at work. I have 2 1/2 hours more, and then I can go home, but not to sleep. My sister went down to Oregon to pick up our dad, and bring him back up here to Washington for Christmas. Plus, we also just got word that his sister, my Aunt Ginger, is under Hospice care now. They say she doesn't have much time left, so my sister is running him down to her place almost twice a day. It's a 2 hr drive each way! My younger daughter, her boyfriend, and I are going over there at 9AM, so I can't go to bed when I get off work. I feel almost dead!!
This morning when I got off work, I had to run over to my sisters house to sign papers for the house, and then go with her to have another lady sign some papers, and then I took both packages to Fed Ex to have them sent to be where ever they are going, by Wednesday. I got home at 1:10 pm, went to bed for 2 hours, got back up, took a shower, and went back to work. 
Day people just Do Not understand night people's schedules! lol This happens to me every week. Oh well. It means I'm getting my house, so I will deal with it. lol
I sure hope you start feeling better! It would be horrible for you to feel sick over the Holidays! Oh, but you can always cough on someone if they are mean to you! lol 
Take care, and I hope your Holidays are merry!
Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> Hi! Roberta, I think much of america is only just waking up- are you still at work?
> 
> I am a bit stuffed up with cold- so decided to sit up for a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I have to clean up this mess at my desk so I can knit some more on Designer's cowl. I'll post a picture when I'm done, at home, because they took our internet away from us. Shhh!! Don't tell them they forgot one! lol Lucky for me!
Talk to you all Sunday night!
Roberta

PS: For all you who don't have anything to do on Christmas, I will be on here. I have to work Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday. Blah!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks, the girls are still asleep...that goodness. We had a great time yesterday and took them to see Wreck It Ralph..oh good grief!!! Did some shopping, they bought a couple of things for their mommy, daddy and best friend, took them to dinner where there were lots of kids eating Italian food, then to an ice cream store , then to see a display of Christmas decorated houses which are so festive, people caroling and finally after we got home they got into their jammies and they came into our bedroom to watch the Charlie Brown Christmas DVD and off to sleep!! I was exhausted but oh so happy to have them visitng this weekend. Today it is baking and decratng cookies and gass ornaments need to ee decorated, box the gifts they bouht and make Christmas cards. Lots to do.


AZ Sticks said:


> Have a wonderful weekend with the GC! And a Merry Christmas Patocenizo!!! AZ
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol: 
I'm in the ER waiting on the results of this mornings blood work, if it is okay, I'll get to go back home, haven't seen the doctor yet, but he should be by any time now. 
Was great to be home even for a little while, much easier to visit in the comfortable furniture than the cold chairs they supply in the hospital :roll: 
Doctor just peeped his head in will be right back. So just taking the time to say how I loved the pictures.. the grapes look delicious, the snow is just beautiful, I'd love to go out and play in it.. but like you Nanna, would be ready for it to be gone quickly and hope it doesn't turn to ice!! I need to try the magic knot, I hate having knots in my work!!! Lurker, your GD is just so very pretty, so is her friend!! 
If I missed someone I beg forgiveness.. C grabbed the wrong glasses and I cannot see that well with my old ones. I'm up to page 22 hope I can be home to catch up before you guys jump too far ahead,  
Love you all so very much,
Hugs, Loves and Prayers...
M.


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

[chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero.]

What a wonderful adventure! I have lived in Charleston, S.C.,Cottageville, S.C. and Stuarts Draft, VA. Makes mine seem dull.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5, it's that pink tutu! We need to get him to stop wearing it everywhere!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


I think so and I wonder if Sam has more than one tutu? One for every day of the week? or perhaps he gets new ones for the weekends? Hmmmmmm, Sam, do you make knitted socks to go with them? If not, I can knit up a pair! Just let me know what color -- perhaps a delightful purple pair? *chuckles* we love you no matter what you wear! Here is hoping your sleep was most restful! 

Has Hickory settled down without her puppies? or does she still seem restless and try to find them? Are the grands excited for Christmas? How is Heidi?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol:
> I'm in the ER waiting on the results of this mornings blood work, if it is okay, I'll get to go back home, haven't seen the doctor yet, but he should be by any time now.
> Was great to be home even for a little while, much easier to visit in the comfortable furniture than the cold chairs they supply in the hospital :roll:
> Doctor just peeped his head in will be right back. So just taking the time to say how I loved the pictures.. the grapes look delicious, the snow is just beautiful, I'd love to go out and play in it.. but like you Nanna, would be ready for it to be gone quickly and hope it doesn't turn to ice!! I need to try the magic knot, I hate having knots in my work!!! Lurker, your GD is just so very pretty, so is her friend!!
> ...


Welcome home Marianne!!! I hope you are going to rest a bit and heal from all the pokings and proddings! You just come to the KTP and "sit a while" as Sam would say. Just as a bit of a note, ask your doc about drinking tea -- tea prevents the absorption of iron and it passes through the body without staying. I dont know if you are a tea drinker or not. Something for you to check into.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

The cats have the Christmas thingies all figured out and this one is starting early!! My girlfriend sent me this photo. She and her husband are a foster shelter in their town and are overloaded with kittens, cats, dogs!! The more the merrier? Seems this little kitten is adventurous!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I'm going back to my room, which really upsets me. Seems that I have somehow gotten Hep-C, probably from a blood transfer, now they are backtracking everything that has been done on me for the last few years. All the tests have been negative before yesterday's though so really not sure. I am scared, I'll admit that, my Uncle died from Hep-C a few years ago, but his went undetected for many years. I know there are many treatments that this can go into remission and so on, I have friends I have made in so many hospitals across the US that have this disease and other than being very careful about cuts and so forth lead normal lives. 
My internist and rhumotologist and oncologist are all coming in at 11 this morning to meet with me and discuss what all they have found and so on. Ben and Diane will be here as they know so much more about medical issues than I do. Cindi broke down and cried, I sent her home as I need to keep a positive outlook on all of this, don't need to feel the negative emotions. 
They are here to do something on my iv, start a new bag of red koolaid, (Ben called it that), they should be here anytime now. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol:
> ...


I drink a lot of teas, have one cup of coffee every morning, then it's tea time ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get to go home Marianne AND stay there! You always sound so chipper you amaze me. I sure hope you like beets. Ill eat them but not overly fond of them.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol:
> I'm in the ER waiting on the results of this mornings blood work, if it is okay, I'll get to go back home, haven't seen the doctor yet, but he should be by any time now.
> Was great to be home even for a little while, much easier to visit in the comfortable furniture than the cold chairs they supply in the hospital :roll:
> Doctor just peeped his head in will be right back. So just taking the time to say how I loved the pictures.. the grapes look delicious, the snow is just beautiful, I'd love to go out and play in it.. but like you Nanna, would be ready for it to be gone quickly and hope it doesn't turn to ice!! I need to try the magic knot, I hate having knots in my work!!! Lurker, your GD is just so very pretty, so is her friend!!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute picture. So far Alfred has pretty much ignored our tree.


5mmdpns said:


> The cats have the Christmas thingies all figured out and this one is starting early!! My girlfriend sent me this photo. She and her husband are a foster shelter in their town and are overloaded with kittens, cats, dogs!! The more the merrier? Seems this little kitten is adventurous!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I'm going back to my room, which really upsets me. Seems that I have somehow gotten Hep-C, probably from a blood transfer, now they are backtracking everything that has been done on me for the last few years. All the tests have been negative before yesterday's though so really not sure. I am scared, I'll admit that, my Uncle died from Hep-C a few years ago, but his went undetected for many years. I know there are many treatments that this can go into remission and so on, I have friends I have made in so many hospitals across the US that have this disease and other than being very careful about cuts and so forth lead normal lives.
> My internist and rhumotologist and oncologist are all coming in at 11 this morning to meet with me and discuss what all they have found and so on. Ben and Diane will be here as they know so much more about medical issues than I do. Cindi broke down and cried, I sent her home as I need to keep a positive outlook on all of this, don't need to feel the negative emotions.
> They are here to do something on my iv, start a new bag of red koolaid, (Ben called it that), they should be here anytime now.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..


Marianne, this is not good news and not one that is needed. However, knowing what is wrong, means that there is knowledge in how to treat this. Many loves and hugs and prayers. You have been strong and have come through so much, you can do this too. We, the KTP family, are here for you and hold you in our hearts and are thankful for the joy you bring to the tea parlour!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne- You are in my prayers-- I have a cousin who has Hep C and has had it for years -- she is very careful, but is doing very well. I will keep positive thoughts for you. You are a wonderful, strong woman, but sometimes life is difficult. Please know that we are all praying for you and thinking about you.

We are all sending hugs your way. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Marianne. Well girlfriend you've become one helluva hurdle jumper so this is going to be one more hurdle. You can pull through it I just know you can. Of course you will continue to be in my prayers for continued strength and healing.



Marianne818 said:


> Well, I'm going back to my room, which really upsets me. Seems that I have somehow gotten Hep-C, probably from a blood transfer, now they are backtracking everything that has been done on me for the last few years. All the tests have been negative before yesterday's though so really not sure. I am scared, I'll admit that, my Uncle died from Hep-C a few years ago, but his went undetected for many years. I know there are many treatments that this can go into remission and so on, I have friends I have made in so many hospitals across the US that have this disease and other than being very careful about cuts and so forth lead normal lives.
> My internist and rhumotologist and oncologist are all coming in at 11 this morning to meet with me and discuss what all they have found and so on. Ben and Diane will be here as they know so much more about medical issues than I do. Cindi broke down and cried, I sent her home as I need to keep a positive outlook on all of this, don't need to feel the negative emotions.
> They are here to do something on my iv, start a new bag of red koolaid, (Ben called it that), they should be here anytime now.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Flat Belly diet has Sassy water as a major component and it contains cucumber -- here's the recipe:

http://www.prevention.com/weight-loss/flat-belly-diet/flat-belly-diet-and-sassy-water?page=2

It's very refreshing and you can use the same cucumber and lemon a couple of times -- I use fresh mint and ginger though when I make a new batch. Drinking it ice cold helps digestion....drinking it at room temperature helps hydration. I put the cucumber in a salad when I want to start a fresh pitcher of Sassy Water.



Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Yes, I'm still at work. I have 2 1/2 hours more, and then I can go home, but not to sleep. My sister went down to Oregon to pick up our dad, and bring him back up here to Washington for Christmas. Plus, we also just got word that his sister, my Aunt Ginger, is under Hospice care now. They say she doesn't have much time left, so my sister is running him down to her place almost twice a day. It's a 2 hr drive each way! My younger daughter, her boyfriend, and I are going over there at 9AM, so I can't go to bed when I get off work. I feel almost dead!!
> This morning when I got off work, I had to run over to my sisters house to sign papers for the house, and then go with her to have another lady sign some papers, and then I took both packages to Fed Ex to have them sent to be where ever they are going, by Wednesday. I got home at 1:10 pm, went to bed for 2 hours, got back up, took a shower, and went back to work.
> Day people just Do Not understand night people's schedules! lol This happens to me every week. Oh well. It means I'm getting my house, so I will deal with it. lol
> I sure hope you start feeling better! It would be horrible for you to feel sick over the Holidays! Oh, but you can always cough on someone if they are mean to you! lol
> ...


4 am and I have slept through a lot of the news- I seem to sleep better with a bit of background noise! The closest I got to night shift, was a week of 14 hour days, working at the Mail Sorting Centre in Greenlane- the main Sorting Centre fot the south of Auckland, at the time- for the Christmas rush. We were entitled to taxis for this period, but it was just eat/sleep/work. But at least it was dark while I slept- I was young and had only my beautiful but oh so naughty boxer to take care of- Camille by name.
so I can only guess what it must be like long term- although your short work 'spells' sound a real boon- you must be able to accomplish a lot on your seven day breaks- or do you [over commit'?
I reek of my Olbas oil at the moment [good thing I am allergic only to some pollens, penicillin and aspirin] But my cold is getting heavier-and is definitely heading chest ward- I am going to have to cut out milk products I suspect- my daughter has tonsillitis, but no way have I contracted that from her, and besides I saw her more than a month ago.
I am so delighted for you that you have found your house- it makes being a 'working lady' so worthwhile. 
It is not good news about the aging 'rellies' but sadly that is the sort of future that faces those of us who are living to much older age.
Designer/Shirley was talking of how here 30k is considered a long drive, I think this is an Auckland 'thing'- Not until I moved up here to live had I encountered people so bound by location. I think now it is a little different- there are some commuting from Thames and Hamilton to Auckland for work.
On the West Coast of the South Island driving 100 or 200 k is common for things as routine as football [Rugby] practise, or to get to the Pub for socialising, let alone getting the shopping done. I know these are minute distances compared with the Canadian experience- but I think the condition of our roads may be a lot worse!
The Beeb surprisingly included us in their weather forecast- doesn't often happen- but that was because of the remnants of 'Evan'- the death toll from which has been adjusted now to 15- but I think that is for Samoa, that Fiji was 'luckier'. with the encroaching of Christmas all the regular programs are 'pulled' until into the New Year. My Russian friend was reminding me that they will celebrate Christmas about January 4th [she might have said the 8th]. Liudmilla used to board with my father, along with her teenage boy, [now in his twenties] but all I recall of Russian is 'da' and 'niet' but they are very useful words to have.
I try to learn how to greet the different people in their own language- it has led to some delighted people- and where they have enough English- some very interesting conversation. I am lucky with my 'correct' pronounciation and clear speaking I am an easy person to understand, but I am a long way now from the Refugee Centre- Plus I don't think Fale would appreciate my spending time away from him, more than I already do. Unfortunately this is going to be one of the principle effects of the DHB [District Health Board] cut backs that the simple tasks that I was able to achieve so easily with the help of the Community Support Worker, now will require a day per task. Unless you have used our Public Transport System, you won't understand the cost time wise that it takes- it is not worth wishing a major physical condition on myself simply to achieve greater support- although I gather from my Wheeelchair bound Friend, that they are also experiencing a lot of cut backs. Our right wing governments always hit the poor, and least able to protest- and their poll ratings are rocketing.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh yes of course! Congratulations Roberta! Such wonderful news. Your house and new found freedom sound wonderful. I know my DH would love your garage. Such a great gift to yourself!

Pontuf



rpuhrmann said:


> LOL That was me Pontuf! LOL But Ask4J also just bought a house!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> AZ Sticks, the girls are still asleep...that goodness. We had a great time yesterday and took them to see Wreck It Ralph..oh good grief!!! Did some shopping, they bought a couple of things for their mommy, daddy and best friend, took them to dinner where there were lots of kids eating Italian food, then to an ice cream store , then to see a display of Christmas decorated houses which are so festive, people caroling and finally after we got home they got into their jammies and they came into our bedroom to watch the Charlie Brown Christmas DVD and off to sleep!! I was exhausted but oh so happy to have them visitng this weekend. Today it is baking and decratng cookies and gass ornaments need to ee decorated, box the gifts they bouht and make Christmas cards. Lots to do.
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Hi Patocenizo! Sounds like some great preparations!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have started a prayer chain of hope and healing for Marianne at this link. Please come join me over there. With God, all things are possible and I know this from my own life. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133067-1.html#2540360


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol:
> I'm in the ER waiting on the results of this mornings blood work, if it is okay, I'll get to go back home, haven't seen the doctor yet, but he should be by any time now.
> Was great to be home even for a little while, much easier to visit in the comfortable furniture than the cold chairs they supply in the hospital :roll:
> Doctor just peeped his head in will be right back. So just taking the time to say how I loved the pictures.. the grapes look delicious, the snow is just beautiful, I'd love to go out and play in it.. but like you Nanna, would be ready for it to be gone quickly and hope it doesn't turn to ice!! I need to try the magic knot, I hate having knots in my work!!! Lurker, your GD is just so very pretty, so is her friend!!
> ...


Blessings and prayers from here! Do take care of yourself!
It is now nearly 5 and already the temperature is rising- it will be the tropical air being dragged by the low.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MawMaw12 said:


> [chronologically, going backwards- Hamilton, Christchurch, Wellinton, Auckland, Hamilton, Dunedin, Rotorua, Havelock North [in the Hawkes Bay], Ngarua [in the Waikato] 5 weeks on board ship, Balmaha, Aberfoyle- that gets me to zero.]
> 
> What a wonderful adventure! I have lived in Charleston, S.C.,Cottageville, S.C. and Stuarts Draft, VA. Makes mine seem dull.


A huge advantage of not moving much is you keep track of your friends, and schoolmates so much more easily. It is a real disadvantage being a first generationer, I have lost contact with so many. And my family is mostly in Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Well, I'm going back to my room, which really upsets me. Seems that I have somehow gotten Hep-C, probably from a blood transfer, now they are backtracking everything that has been done on me for the last few years. All the tests have been negative before yesterday's though so really not sure. I am scared, I'll admit that, my Uncle died from Hep-C a few years ago, but his went undetected for many years. I know there are many treatments that this can go into remission and so on, I have friends I have made in so many hospitals across the US that have this disease and other than being very careful about cuts and so forth lead normal lives.
> My internist and rhumotologist and oncologist are all coming in at 11 this morning to meet with me and discuss what all they have found and so on. Ben and Diane will be here as they know so much more about medical issues than I do. Cindi broke down and cried, I sent her home as I need to keep a positive outlook on all of this, don't need to feel the negative emotions.
> They are here to do something on my iv, start a new bag of red koolaid, (Ben called it that), they should be here anytime now.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..


oh my dear! As I said before- love And Hugs added into the prayer and blessing that you need!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Oooohhh, Marianne! Don't know what to say, except that you also are one of my heroes here. You've had such a tough year, and I'm sending you my "bushels of positive healing energy" in the hope and conviction that you will beat this. Feel better my friend, and have a happy holiday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You're not alone this AM, but I am getting off to get ready for church. DD and I will be singing in the cantata this morning service after I lead the younger adult Bible study.
> 
> Have a good day and I will check back in after services and lunch. Tim (GS) and I will do some reading together before I get back to KTP. He has a report due in a few weeks and he chose to put off starting it until Christmas break. Now he has to live with his decision-- sometimes Life just catches up with a kid!!
> LOL
> ...


i wonder if you are back from Church yet? You are so wise with young Tim.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD! 
Love you all so very much.. 
Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year darowil!!! I hope you have a lovely Holiday! Safe travels, we will "see" you when you return!!! Love, AZ


darowil said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky daughter! There is no better place to celebrate Christmas than in Austria and in Salzburg. But then it's Christmas in Salzburg all year long!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me five - i wish it was wild living - lol.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it is not quite ten o'clock but my eyes do not want to stay open - it was a long day sitting at the table talking with the children. finished the second triangle on my wingspan. it was just tiring.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> this is one of my favorite websites - love some of the recipes they come up with - this one sounds wonderful - chocolate covered cherries is one of my favorite candy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


Oh Marianne! what can I say except I wish I could hold your hand. We are all thinking and praying for you. I have been praying for you and will continue to do so. you have so many friends here - hang on to us. I agree - no cancer is allowed - PERIOD we are all saying that with you.

- You have our love- I don't know you really well, but have admired you since I joined KP --

here is the place I go when life is difficult and I need to talk to God. We hope to go next week if the weather is okay and I will pray for you in that special place. Don't be afraid to cry- it sometimes is the best thing for us and then keep strong. I know you won't give up--and neither will we-I believe it won't be cancer -- - please keep in touch. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks AZ!
> BIL arrived but no pies! Luchia's was closed! So will add pies to bake on my list for tomorrow.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]

:thumbdown:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the ham sounds wonderful - much prefer that over the smoked.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Finally finished the last cowl and it is in the wash now. Is acrylic so I wanted to wash and dry it so it will be nice and soft for my stepmom to wear immediately if she wishes. DH has been a wonderful help today getting house ready and helping cook. We did the turkey today and will just put it in the crock pot on low tomorrow with some broth to heat. DH is doing the ham tomorrow, we got an old fashioned ham, salt cured raw not smoked or cooked. Got to do the last layer on the green and red jello. Hugs and prayers to all see you tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kingman has an airport!!!!! AZ


Pontuf said:


> Wikieup has an airport? Lots of small planes flying in AZ!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote][/quote][/quote][/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> ...


Could not have expressed my thoughts better! with love!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in stores here - in the cooler section where the dairy is kept you can usually buy cartons of just egg whites - was trying to remember what they were called. just thought of it - they are called "eggbeaters". i understand you can use them in recipes also. supposed to be better for you - i like the whole egg - you haven't lived until you have had my four egg friend in butter sandwich - tasty.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> These look very good. I may just bake them this evening while everyone is catching up.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

:thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


I started a prayer chain of hope and healing for you Marianne. I wish you peace of mind. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133067-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> in stores here - in the cooler section where the dairy is kept you can usually buy cartons of just egg whites - was trying to remember what they were called. just thought of it - they are called "eggbeaters". i understand you can use them in recipes also. supposed to be better for you - i like the whole egg - you haven't lived until you have had my four egg friend in butter sandwich - tasty.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You have the opposite weight problem to so many of us Sam. I do cook egg what we call 'sunny side up' regularly for Fale- sometimes doing the easy over, but my diabetes cook book says I have to be careful with the amount of egg I consume! I think it was Southern Gal, someone, any way, said they gave the separated egg yolks to the dogs- I am not too worried about their fat intake. Rufus just skoffed some Taro, and Ringo is trying hard to like it too. There is very little Rufus will not eat!

Good to see you Ceili, how is Flockie?!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the same thing - just what we need.

of course they can't do worse than what we already have.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Oh Great! Another actor going into politics! :-(
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I will look for some "giggle" pills - I may still need them!! AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am i supposed to take it off - i thought i was supposed to wear it all the time.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> 5, it's that pink tutu! We need to get him to stop wearing it everywhere!
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> AZ, if your husband doesn't want to have a day, let him have a night. Maybe he will be up for that? Oh, and you might want to walk or drive to the market. Walking will take a long time!
> Roberta
> 
> P.S. How are those giggle pills doing?? 0
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ so glad your DH ho e.

Marianne. Hugs, prayers.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


Glad to hear some of the questions have answers!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope the doctor's report allows you to go home marianne - being in the hospital over christmas cannot be fun. hope you are getting plenty of rest.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning to all!!!!!!! I was able to go home yesterday evening around 5 pm. My wonderful DIL made her special lasagna just wish I could have had a bit more than a few bites. No appetite though, so had some salad with beets, I think my insides are red just from all the beets I've been eating the past month or two :lol:
> I'm in the ER waiting on the results of this mornings blood work, if it is okay, I'll get to go back home, haven't seen the doctor yet, but he should be by any time now.
> Was great to be home even for a little while, much easier to visit in the comfortable furniture than the cold chairs they supply in the hospital :roll:
> Doctor just peeped his head in will be right back. So just taking the time to say how I loved the pictures.. the grapes look delicious, the snow is just beautiful, I'd love to go out and play in it.. but like you Nanna, would be ready for it to be gone quickly and hope it doesn't turn to ice!! I need to try the magic knot, I hate having knots in my work!!! Lurker, your GD is just so very pretty, so is her friend!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh this sounds like a craft room to me!!!! And by the way one of my little sisters is a Roberta Louise - named after my Dad's first partner (Police Officer) - we call her Robby - Dad for some reason has always called her Bert!!!!! AZ
This place has a HUGE garage! It has a bathroom, and is heated too! My BIL said it is a workshop garage. There are electrical outlets about every 8 inches. My sister says she thinks it was a "grow room". hahaha It's too clean for that, I told her.

Roberta



thewren said:


> roberta - i'm with you - privacy is most important - and when it is yours you can do as you wish. i much prefer owning to renting. at least you have something to show for it. i'm so excited for you - we should all gang up and move you and then move on to ask4j's and move her in. what a hoot that would be.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> ...


What a beautiful place to retreat to! Missed it on first reading!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Life is like that!! Have a wonderful Day OJ!! AZ


jheiens said:


> You're not alone this AM, but I am getting off to get ready for church. DD and I will be singing in the cantata this morning service after I lead the younger adult Bible study.
> 
> Have a good day and I will check back in after services and lunch. Tim (GS) and I will do some reading together before I get back to KTP. He has a report due in a few weeks and he chose to put off starting it until Christmas break. Now he has to live with his decision-- sometimes Life just catches up with a kid!!
> LOL
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hickory spent a day moping after the pups were gone but has not missed them - think motherhood was beginning to wear a bit thin.

i have a different color of tutu for each day - the colors of the rainbow so it just works out - seven colors - seven days. lol think some of them are losing their starch.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > 5, it's that pink tutu! We need to get him to stop wearing it everywhere!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I had a neighbor in Missouri that had a wonderful open floor plan house. She went to the paint store and picked out some color schemes that she liked - most were earthy colors and she painted each wall a different color going by the little strips all around her house - it was stunning. Just the subtle differences and every once in a while she would throw a real saturated color on a small wall..... I am just not that brave - but jealous of people who are!! AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> Oh my gosh, Sam! I am SO looking forward to painting my walls something other than Navajo White!! (my dad's favorite)
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending mountains of healing energy - some soothing energy for c. one can live with hep c - i have had the antibodies for more years than i care to remember.

positive attitude is going to get you where you want to go marianne - it is half the battle.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Well, I'm going back to my room, which really upsets me. Seems that I have somehow gotten Hep-C, probably from a blood transfer, now they are backtracking everything that has been done on me for the last few years. All the tests have been negative before yesterday's though so really not sure. I am scared, I'll admit that, my Uncle died from Hep-C a few years ago, but his went undetected for many years. I know there are many treatments that this can go into remission and so on, I have friends I have made in so many hospitals across the US that have this disease and other than being very careful about cuts and so forth lead normal lives.
> My internist and rhumotologist and oncologist are all coming in at 11 this morning to meet with me and discuss what all they have found and so on. Ben and Diane will be here as they know so much more about medical issues than I do. Cindi broke down and cried, I sent her home as I need to keep a positive outlook on all of this, don't need to feel the negative emotions.
> They are here to do something on my iv, start a new bag of red koolaid, (Ben called it that), they should be here anytime now.
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds like heaven to me!!!


patocenizo said:


> AZ Sticks, the girls are still asleep...that goodness. We had a great time yesterday and took them to see Wreck It Ralph..oh good grief!!! Did some shopping, they bought a couple of things for their mommy, daddy and best friend, took them to dinner where there were lots of kids eating Italian food, then to an ice cream store , then to see a display of Christmas decorated houses which are so festive, people caroling and finally after we got home they got into their jammies and they came into our bedroom to watch the Charlie Brown Christmas DVD and off to sleep!! I was exhausted but oh so happy to have them visitng this weekend. Today it is baking and decratng cookies and gass ornaments need to ee decorated, box the gifts they bouht and make Christmas cards. Lots to do.
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang in there marianne - you have a bunch of people guarding your back and praying up a storm.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Dear Marianne - we are here for you Honey and if prayers and positive thoughts help then you are in good shape - we've got them by the boatload for you. Someone will be here if you need to "talk" - I will make sure I keep my iPad on and close when I'm away from my office - you are not alone Sweetie - hang tough this is just another challenge. Love to you, AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is always better to know what one is facing - it is the unknown that brings the fear. hope you and dh have a nice quiet holiday.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hang in there marianne - you have a bunch of people guarding your back and praying up a storm.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


too right!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my walls are grey - think of lime and pumpkin orange - at least it would be bright.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I had a neighbor in Missouri that had a wonderful open floor plan house. She went to the paint store and picked out some color schemes that she liked - most were earthy colors and she painted each wall a different color going by the little strips all around her house - it was stunning. Just the subtle differences and every once in a while she would throw a real saturated color on a small wall..... I am just not that brave - but jealous of people who are!! AZ
> 
> 
> rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you for thinking of this 5 - you are such a good friend. Love, AZ


5mmdpns said:


> I have started a prayer chain of hope and healing for Marianne at this link. Please come join me over there. With God, all things are possible and I know this from my own life.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-133067-1.html#2540360


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heather and family have arrived so i am getting ready to go to heidi's and visit for the day. see all of you later.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Keep positive Marianne - you know that has got you through so much in your life - Cindy will find her center and step up, just give her a minute . Love, AZ


Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> believe me five - i wish it was wild living - lol.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> I am somewhat caught up on this round. I'm mentally distracted by my brother's phone call this morning. They've been in the adoption process for a while; now they are bringing home 2 boys (about age 10) for the "trial period" (for lack of a better description). I'm hoping this is the one that sticks. (it's their first bring-home set).
> 
> I had to tweak the socks a bit - the heel turning did not turn out evenly. Luckily I caught it very early, frogged back & fixed it.


I hope a couple of kids will have found a home.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sassafras!!



sassafras123 said:


> AZ so glad your DH ho e.
> 
> Marianne. Hugs, prayers.
> Sassafras


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ
> ...


I'm figuring with the stress test next week and another blood work up we should know a lot more after we see the Dr. on Jan 8.

:thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > It is hard to believe we can be on the same forum and posting - we just bought a new car and I sure do like being able to turn on the seat warmers-somebody who builds cars for cold countries is using their thinking caps. I guess down under it would be nice to have seat coolers!
> ...


We not only have a fast windshield defroster in our "northern" cars but also a wired rear window so that it thaws quickly and heated rear view mirrors. Currently I park in an underground heated garage in my apartment building--that is the only thing I will miss. Leather car seats are really a problem in winter but yes we do have heated seats, when they work. Unfortunately that is what I have in my current car, leather, really miss the plush fabric seats.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam - it will be quiet and that is just fine with me - AZ


thewren said:


> it is always better to know what one is facing - it is the unknown that brings the fear. hope you and dh have a nice quiet holiday.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> my walls are grey - think of lime and pumpkin orange - at least it would be bright.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you for thinking of this 5 - you are such a good friend. Love, AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


You all had my back when I needed it, and I am just passing it along! What a wonderful thing it is that we all care about each other and can support one another through happiness and sorrows. I have a firm image in my mind of Marianne sharpening her dpns and coming to my defence with her daggers. We can do no less for her.  :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful day Sam - AZ


thewren said:


> heather and family have arrived so i am getting ready to go to heidi's and visit for the day. see all of you later.
> 
> sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Wouldn't that be a wonderful way to start the new year??? AZ


mjs said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > I am somewhat caught up on this round. I'm mentally distracted by my brother's phone call this morning. They've been in the adoption process for a while; now they are bringing home 2 boys (about age 10) for the "trial period" (for lack of a better description). I'm hoping this is the one that sticks. (it's their first bring-home set).
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe seat covers?????? AZ :?:


Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

You are so right 5 - she would fight the dragons!!! And that spirit will carry her through this too- AZ


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for thinking of this 5 - you are such a good friend. Love, AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got this in the mail - I wish I had a GD to make this for!!! How cute would it be over a Christmas dress????
http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=RAC0706&source=EXDCLSU


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Here's hoping the time passes really quickly!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> The cats have the Christmas thingies all figured out and this one is starting early!! My girlfriend sent me this photo. She and her husband are a foster shelter in their town and are overloaded with kittens, cats, dogs!! The more the merrier? Seems this little kitten is adventurous!


That is so cute!! A friend has a huge artificial tree that she puts up each year and her cats enjoy climbing up the center and peeping out just as yours has. She said she put the tree up for the cats because they enjoy it so much but has to be careful what ornaments she uses, had a few accidents.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The Flat Belly diet has Sassy water as a major component and it contains cucumber -- here's the recipe:
> 
> http://www.prevention.com/weight-loss/flat-belly-diet/flat-belly-diet-and-sassy-water?page=2
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Whew. I finally escaped the kitchen...lol. I ended up with about 9 or 10 dozen tamales...didn't count exactly but put some in the freezer and some in the fridge (which is now stuffed WAY full so I have to stop making things for now). This morning I made the "dreamsicle" fudge (orange and vanilla) and if licking the spoon is any indication...ooh, I'm in trouble if I don't give it away! That was followed by Bub's sugar free cheesecake made with no fat cream cheese and Splenda, and then I made DD's peanut butter pie. It's only noon and I'm exhausted.

I think I will take the suggestion of cooking the turkey tomorrow and putting it in the crock pot to "hold" while everything else cooks on Christmas Day. It's always a dilemma how to get everything done and hot at the same time, it seems.

Now, Marianne: I am pulling as hard as I can for you. I think of you often and hope for speedy good news and a super-speedy recovery. 

Julie, I hope your cold is improving at this point!

Sam, if you need new tutus, DD knows a lady in Canada who makes them--and her name is Roberta! 

I think I'll go sit & knit for a bit...may not get up again for a while, but my new project--a sweater design--is coming along well so far. I'm using a light green Patons classic wool and so far liking the way it looks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well if today is any way to judge I'm in trouble.... AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job Sorlenna - you are making up for me not getting anything done!!! I didn't even thaw the turkey breast. DH has no appetite and there is no sense in cooking if I will end up eating it all myself - now if there were tamales...... AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I finally escaped the kitchen...lol. I ended up with about 9 or 10 dozen tamales...didn't count exactly but put some in the freezer and some in the fridge (which is now stuffed WAY full so I have to stop making things for now). This morning I made the "dreamsicle" fudge (orange and vanilla) and if licking the spoon is any indication...ooh, I'm in trouble if I don't give it away! That was followed by Bub's sugar free cheesecake made with no fat cream cheese and Splenda, and then I made DD's peanut butter pie. It's only noon and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I think I will take the suggestion of cooking the turkey tomorrow and putting it in the crock pot to "hold" while everything else cooks on Christmas Day. It's always a dilemma how to get everything done and hot at the same time, it seems.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just a note Sorlenna - when we did a turkey for Thanksgiving or Christmas I always did it the day before - stripped it and cleaned up the mess - froze the carcass for soup. I pulled the meat out of the fridge and laid in on racks in the big roaster with water underneath and foil over the top and warmed it up along with the premashed potatoes, yams, and dressing. The gravy was done the day before and just needed warming up - it was so nice to have most of the work and dirty dishes done before the big day!!! - It sounds like your well on your way to a wonderful holiday!!!! Merry Christmas!! Love, AZ


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


We're all behind you Marianne--foremost in our thoughts throughout this ordeal. You will be okay and keep up your positive attitude because you are strong and will survive.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > You're not alone this AM, but I am getting off to get ready for church. DD and I will be singing in the cantata this morning service after I lead the younger adult Bible study.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I finally escaped the kitchen...lol. I ended up with about 9 or 10 dozen tamales...didn't count exactly but put some in the freezer and some in the fridge (which is now stuffed WAY full so I have to stop making things for now). This morning I made the "dreamsicle" fudge (orange and vanilla) and if licking the spoon is any indication...ooh, I'm in trouble if I don't give it away! That was followed by Bub's sugar free cheesecake made with no fat cream cheese and Splenda, and then I made DD's peanut butter pie. It's only noon and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I think I will take the suggestion of cooking the turkey tomorrow and putting it in the crock pot to "hold" while everything else cooks on Christmas Day. It's always a dilemma how to get everything done and hot at the same time, it seems.
> 
> ...


Wish I could say it was getting better- I am at the point of trying to cut down milk products

Would love to come to your house to try tamales!!!!
Happy knitting!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Woohoo moment here: I was emptying my compost bucket (usually get DS to do it) so I passed my raspberry patch. It is going to be a warm summer because I have just picked over 300 grams (11oz) of raspberries to take north for our Christmas table. I can't remember the last time I had them ready before Christmas - it is usually a week later that I do the first pick. Raspberry fool - oh yay!

Peaceful Christmas wishes to all from the bottom of the world.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Woohoo moment here: I was emptying my compost bucket (usually get DS to do it) so I passed my raspberry patch. It is going to be a warm summer because I have just picked over 300 grams (11oz) of raspberries to take north for our Christmas table. I can't remember the last time I had them ready before Christmas - it is usually a week later that I do the first pick. Raspberry fool - oh yay!
> 
> Peaceful Christmas wishes to all from the bottom of the world.


Raspberry anything is my favorite Hilary4 - Merry Christmas to you from opposite the bottom!!!!! AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Woohoo moment here: I was emptying my compost bucket (usually get DS to do it) so I passed my raspberry patch. It is going to be a warm summer because I have just picked over 300 grams (11oz) of raspberries to take north for our Christmas table. I can't remember the last time I had them ready before Christmas - it is usually a week later that I do the first pick. Raspberry fool - oh yay!
> 
> Peaceful Christmas wishes to all from the bottom of the world.


Definitely a woohoo moment, Hilary. Enjoy your early bounty. Wish I were joining you for that!

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna I just realized that I have a wonderful little Mexican restaurant next door to my market. If they are open tomorrow I may buy a half dozen tamles- you said you freeze them - are they cooked first??? How do you warm them up to eat them?? Boy I'm just full of questions today..... AZ


Sorlenna said:


> Whew. I finally escaped the kitchen...lol. I ended up with about 9 or 10 dozen tamales...didn't count exactly but put some in the freezer and some in the fridge (which is now stuffed WAY full so I have to stop making things for now). This morning I made the "dreamsicle" fudge (orange and vanilla) and if licking the spoon is any indication...ooh, I'm in trouble if I don't give it away! That was followed by Bub's sugar free cheesecake made with no fat cream cheese and Splenda, and then I made DD's peanut butter pie. It's only noon and I'm exhausted.
> 
> I think I will take the suggestion of cooking the turkey tomorrow and putting it in the crock pot to "hold" while everything else cooks on Christmas Day. It's always a dilemma how to get everything done and hot at the same time, it seems.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohio Joy! I think many in our world are on restrictions now. I don't personally know any family budgeter who is not struggling to make the purse meet.
My big treat at the moment is that I can play the classical music I love, without irritating Fale.

I am so glad I splurged on the yarn I got on Saturday- there are some lovely colours! I always prefer to have several WIP's on the go, for variety

Having a late breakfast.
Those that missed on the christmas card list, have now had a phone call, including my penfriend in Germany.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna I just realized that I have a wonderful little Mexican restaurant next door to my market. If they are open tomorrow I may buy a half dozen tamles- you said you freeze them - are they cooked first??? How do you warm them up to eat them?? Boy I'm just full of questions today..... AZ


*chuckles* One does not learn without asking questions or being curious enough to find the answer one wishes to know!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Be well and enjoy you celebrations. Ohio Joy[/quote]

It sounds like you will have a wonderful feast - I love that and I will now always call my holiday meals our feast - Tell Tim thank you for that idea!!! Merry Christmas Ohio Joy!!! AZ

[/quote]

You are so very welcome, AZ. And he is quiet an amazing kid in many ways; he fills our days with joy--well, most of them anyway!! LOL For a non-typical teenager, he is so typically a teenager that it's mind-boggling. You know, when they get to be about 15, they become hollow all the way to their toes?  Well,that's Tim. And his sense of humor is just as ''wicked'' --full of one-line zingers but he doesn't really catch the humor they provoke because of the autism.

Best wishes to you and DH for joy and good health.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Do your markets not have boxes of just egg white? I use them a fair amount for desserts. I don't know if I would for meringues, but then I don't care for meringues except to top a pie.
> ...


We don't have anything like that here either, just whole eggs in a cardboard box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Woohoo moment here: I was emptying my compost bucket (usually get DS to do it) so I passed my raspberry patch. It is going to be a warm summer because I have just picked over 300 grams (11oz) of raspberries to take north for our Christmas table. I can't remember the last time I had them ready before Christmas - it is usually a week later that I do the first pick. Raspberry fool - oh yay!
> 
> Peaceful Christmas wishes to all from the bottom of the world.


safe Journey! are you driving? Raspberry fool sounds lovely- I used always love gooseberry fool- of course raspberries don't get the frost they need here- Rotorua is about the limit.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna I just realized that I have a wonderful little Mexican restaurant next door to my market. If they are open tomorrow I may buy a half dozen tamles- you said you freeze them - are they cooked first??? How do you warm them up to eat them?? Boy I'm just full of questions today..... AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


That is how ours come- I wonder what they do with all the yolks?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy! I think many in our world are on restrictions now. I don't personally know any family budgeter who is not struggling to make the purse meet.
> My big treat at the moment is that I can play the classical music I love, without irritating Fale.
> 
> I am so glad I splurged on the yarn I got on Saturday- there are some lovely colours! I always prefer to have several WIP's on the go, for variety
> ...


Julie, are you able to stream music through your computer? I'm not sure how I managed to grab it from the internet, but I get live broadcasts of classical, or any other style of, music from all over the world--iTunes, perhaps?

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
> Roberta
> ................................................................................
> 
> Please, please where do you get them? :lol: :lol:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Be well and enjoy you celebrations. Ohio Joy


It sounds like you will have a wonderful feast - I love that and I will now always call my holiday meals our feast - Tell Tim thank you for that idea!!! Merry Christmas Ohio Joy!!! AZ

[/quote]

You are so very welcome, AZ. And he is quiet an amazing kid in many ways; he fills our days with joy--well, most of them anyway!! LOL For a non-typical teenager, he is so typically a teenager that it's mind-boggling. You know, when they get to be about 15, they become hollow all the way to their toes? Well,that's Tim. And his sense of humor is just as ''wicked'' --full of one-line zingers but he doesn't really catch the humor they provoke because of the autism.

Best wishes to you and DH for joy and good health.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

:thumbup: I always "hear" the love and pride when you speak of Tim - oh yes the 15 year old hollow leg syndrome I remember it well!!!! AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Simple -- they make eggnog with em all!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann - Roberta, what's a grow room?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> But Darowil, I use it all the time! hahaha I drive my girls crazy! When I was a teenager, we always said "Nifty Noodle". Another way of saying "Cool", or "Wonderful". lol
> When we wanted to say something like "too bad", or "tough", we said "Tough Tosted Toenails". lol We were such dweebs back then!
> Roberta
> .................................................................................
> Instead of swearing we used to say, "Black enamel bathtubs!" Then sometimes we would just let rip . . .!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Since I finished the blanket for first grandchild of my friend in Yorkshire, I just can't seem to get into the mood to take on another knitting project. (Probably because I've not yet come up with the funds to mail it to her.) Perhaps I've been stewing over the fact that I couldn't seem to come up with someway remember even the young ones with a token gift this year is difficult.

Oh well, I'll find the answer to this dilemma.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

That is how ours come- I wonder what they do with all the yolks?[/quote]

Simple -- they make eggnog with em all!!!  :thumbup:[/quote]

Duh!! Of course, that's the answer, 5!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ohio Joy! I think many in our world are on restrictions now. I don't personally know any family budgeter who is not struggling to make the purse meet.
> ...


That is a good idea, Joy! I would like still to be able to access KP, seem to remember it cuts out a bit!- must follow it up!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> Love you all so very much..
> Marianne


Keeping you in my thoughts Marianne.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Glad things are looking up, and you couldn't 'default' to anything better! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Since I finished the blanket for first grandchild of my friend in Yorkshire, I just can't seem to get into the mood to take on another knitting project. (Probably because I've not yet come up with the funds to mail it to her.) Perhaps I've been stewing over the fact that I couldn't seem to come up with someway remember even the young ones with a token gift this year is difficult.
> 
> Oh well, I'll find the answer to this dilemma.
> 
> Ohio Joy


A blessed blanket for New Years is a great way to bundle up for a new year with all its blessings it has in store for us all!! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Here is a link to such a cute idea - I will have to keep my eyes open for wool sweaters to upcycle!!! 
http://thelongthread.com/?p=1656
AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So I just got back from the store - didn't get the stuff for the cherry cookies - DH needed some 7-up to settle his stomach. I wonder if it could be from the blood transfusions. Of course he won't consider going over to the ER to get checked out - I suppose he could have picked up a bug while he was there Thursday and Friday..... The hospital is a great place to catch things. I guess we will see how his tummy feels as the evening progresses. No cooking for me until he gets his appetite back - which just means that I will eat junk.... AZ


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, are you able to stream music through your computer? I'm not sure how I managed to grab it from the internet, but I get live broadcasts of classical, or any other style of, music from all over the world--iTunes, perhaps?

Ohio Joy[/quote]

That is a good idea, Joy! I would like still to be able to access KP, seem to remember it cuts out a bit!- must follow it up![/quote]

I'm working with a Mac, but don't have any problem with the music disrupting the KP or KTP. Sometimes the music will rebuffer the streaming and go silent but that does not stop my connection to this site. Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like quiet holidays. tomorrow heidi and family go and do christmas with gary's family - christmas morning gift opening at heidi's and lunch at phyllis's - if i go. and even if i go i will leave early and come home and relish in the quietness of my house.

hickory and i live so quietly - someone told me my house was as quiet as the grave - told him i was just practicing for it. lol

i don't do hustle and bustle anymore - give me the quiet life.

i'm hoping your christmas will be peaceful and quiet -

sending your dh lots of positive healing energy.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sam - it will be quiet and that is just fine with me - AZ
> 
> 
> thewren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you remember when clear plastic seat covers were the rage - talk about a rude awakening in the winter and burned thighs in the summer.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Maybe seat covers?????? AZ :?:
> 
> 
> Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will expect a picture when it is finished.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I think I'll go sit & knit for a bit...may not get up again for a while, but my new project--a sweater design--is coming along well so far. I'm using a light green Patons classic wool and so far liking the way it looks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Sam. I'm sure is it wonderful to have the both of best worlds - family close and your own place to go for quiet. We are far enough away that it is one or the other for us. DH has had some 7-Up and has fallen asleep again. I am just going to have to exercise some patience - this is not going to be a quick recovery. The breeze has kicked up - it's 54 degrees at 3:30PM... I should go throw some seed for the doves and put some food out for the wild cats.... I will be back in a minute. AZ


thewren said:


> i like quiet holidays. tomorrow heidi and family go and do christmas with gary's family - christmas morning gift opening at heidi's and lunch at phyllis's - if i go. and even if i go i will leave early and come home and relish in the quietness of my house.
> 
> hickory and i live so quietly - someone told me my house was as quiet as the grave - told him i was just practicing for it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could always go out for dinner - then you wouldn't have any clean up - and have a bigger choice of what you wanted to eat.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Good job Sorlenna - you are making up for me not getting anything done!!! I didn't even thaw the turkey breast. DH has no appetite and there is no sense in cooking if I will end up eating it all myself - now if there were tamales...... AZ
> 
> 
> Sorlenna said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OH those were awful - I was thinking about cuddly fleece or something like that for the winter. AZ


thewren said:


> do you remember when clear plastic seat covers were the rage - talk about a rude awakening in the winter and burned thighs in the summer.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you - i love raspberries.

sam



Hilary4 said:


> Woohoo moment here: I was emptying my compost bucket (usually get DS to do it) so I passed my raspberry patch. It is going to be a warm summer because I have just picked over 300 grams (11oz) of raspberries to take north for our Christmas table. I can't remember the last time I had them ready before Christmas - it is usually a week later that I do the first pick. Raspberry fool - oh yay!
> 
> Peaceful Christmas wishes to all from the bottom of the world.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where you grow pot.

sam



KateB said:


> rpuhrmann - Roberta, what's a grow room?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the idea azsticks - thanks - have it copied and in my files.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Here is a link to such a cute idea - I will have to keep my eyes open for wool sweaters to upcycle!!!
> http://thelongthread.com/?p=1656
> AZ


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > in stores here - in the cooler section where the dairy is kept you can usually buy cartons of just egg whites - was trying to remember what they were called. just thought of it - they are called "eggbeaters". i understand you can use them in recipes also. supposed to be better for you - i like the whole egg - you haven't lived until you have had my four egg friend in butter sandwich - tasty.
> ...


[/quote]

You have the opposite weight problem to so many of us Sam. I do cook egg what we call 'sunny side up' regularly for Fale- sometimes doing the easy over, but my diabetes cook book says I have to be careful with the amount of egg I consume! I think it was Southern Gal, someone, any way, said they gave the separated egg yolks to the dogs- !

in our stores here the cartons of egg whites are above the cartons of eggs and they also have egg beaters, i don't know if that is just egg whites though or for someone who needs to watch he colesteral. but in WW an egg is 2 pts and 3 egg whites are 1 pt. so 3 TBS egg whites = 1 egg white. So you really can have a good sized omlette without the yoke which is the fat content. 
Sam, what do you weigh a buck ten sopping wet, you sure don't have to worry about the fat content of anything huh :hunf: just kidding :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, I too love the solitude and quiet of my home! It is a very peaceful place for me and my plants and my dog. Right now the Sound of Music is coming on and I am off to enjoy it again!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I do plan to do as much as I can tomorrow to make Christmas morning a bit easier. I'll *finally* get to open that huge box my best friend sent, too! :mrgreen:



Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I could say it was getting better- I am at the point of trying to cut down milk products
> 
> Would love to come to your house to try tamales!!!!
> Happy knitting!


And of course you would be most welcome!

Hilary, I am a raspberry fiend, too--woot on your bounty, indeed!



AZ Sticks said:


> It sounds like you will have a wonderful feast - I love that and I will now always call my holiday meals our feast - Tell Tim thank you for that idea!!! Merry Christmas Ohio Joy!!! AZ


The kids always called the turkey or ham the "roast beast," in honor of the Grinch. 



AZ Sticks said:


> Sorlenna I just realized that I have a wonderful little Mexican restaurant next door to my market. If they are open tomorrow I may buy a half dozen tamles- you said you freeze them - are they cooked first??? How do you warm them up to eat them?? Boy I'm just full of questions today..... AZ


Yes, they are cooked--I put them together and roll them in the cornshucks and then steam them for a long time; I just bag 'em and pop 'em in the freezer once they're cool. To reheat, I generally take them out of the freezer and let them thaw in the refrigerator (you can thaw them in the microwave, too). Most of the time, I reheat in the oven in a foil covered pan, but again, you can put them in the microwave as well (I do think they're better done in the oven, but that may be just me).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do plan to do as much as I can tomorrow to make Christmas morning a bit easier. I'll *finally* get to open that huge box my best friend sent, too! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were ever to visit the US I'd have to go all over to meet up with everyone- but then I seldom buy Lotto tickets!!!!!

We definitely don't have egg whites available on their own, although somewhere is a diabetic egg substitute- never have located it locally


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just got a phone call from my 8 year old *granddaughter*. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."

This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> we will expect a picture when it is finished.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Well, of course--it's going to take a while, though, as I haven't had a lot of time to work on it lately. I also found out that oldest son is bringing a friend this year, and luckily I had half a pair of fingerless mitts already, so I was able to finish the second one this afternoon so that she'll have a little something. And of course, we always send the kids home with food. 

The vanilla-orange fudge turned out way TOO good...I have to smack my own hand to stay out of it!

Designer, how wonderful that she takes after you! I love to see what my kids make--and am curious as to what talents the GC will have when they are a little older, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from my 8 year old daughter. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."
> 
> This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Great! 
is the new avatar Mt Mcinley, I know you posted it, but I don't have the energy to search! In case you missed it my daughter visited Edson, I think it was the winter of 1995- I know Vancouver froze over, and hers was the last flight out.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we will expect a picture when it is finished.
> ...


It sounded as if I was blowing my own horn, but she is very creative and has learned to knit from me ,designed her own scarf -in the seed stitch without being shown how and we paint a lot together -- she is our only little one in the family and we just love her to bits. by the way she is my grand daughter - I just corrected my post-- not my daughter. We only have two and the other one was raised away from us and is in her 20's.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Great! 
is the new avatar Mt Mcinley, I know you posted it, but I don't have the energy to search! In case you missed it my daughter visited Edson, I think it was the winter of 1995- I know Vancouver froze over, and hers was the last flight out.[/quote]
-------------
No it is Mount Rundle, in Banff , about 90 minute's drive from here -- it is my favorite place in the world -- anywhere in the world. I think you saw my topic 'where I spent my lunch" awhile ago - that is Banff.

By the way, Edson is on the road between Edmonton and Jasper and you would see Mt. McKinley from Jasper -- it is a beautiful drive- What was she doing there ? it isn't a large city - beautiful area but can be darned cold in the winter - just like all of this Province.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i like quiet holidays. tomorrow heidi and family go and do christmas with gary's family - christmas morning gift opening at heidi's and lunch at phyllis's - if i go. and even if i go i will leave early and come home and relish in the quietness of my house.
> 
> hickory and i live so quietly - someone told me my house was as quiet as the grave - told him i was just practicing for it. lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Great!
> is the new avatar Mt Mcinley, I know you posted it, but I don't have the energy to search! In case you missed it my daughter visited Edson, I think it was the winter of 1995- I know Vancouver froze over, and hers was the last flight out.


-------------
No it is Mount Rundle, in Banff , about 90 minute's drive from here -- it is my favorite place in the world -- anywhere in the world. I think you saw my topic 'where I spent my lunch" awhile ago - that is Banff.

By the way, Edson is on the road between Edmonton and Jasper and you would see Mt. McKinley from Jasper -- it is a beautiful drive- What was she doing there ? it isn't a large city - beautiful area but can be darned cold in the winter - just like all of this Province.[/quote]

She was visiting a young email friend- and doing har first OE [overseas experience ] as we know it here- when the youth head over the oceans.

Regarding DGD and their skills I have just photographed my DGD'd 7 year old drawing that was chosen for the school fundraising calendar [One painting/drawing from the whole school]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

tell her congratulations! that is a real honor. Love her colors and all the wonderful things in it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> tell her congratulations! that is a real honor. Love her colors and all the wonderful things in it.


i was quite taken with it- she loves her colouring pencils, and paint box!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Marianne we are all holding your hand...it's a KTP hand holding mail. We love you so much . You are so loved by your friends and family. XO

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had the meeting, now I'm really down, they found a spot in one of the scans and want to do a test to see if it is cancerous. Guess I won't be home for Christmas after all. Heading in for the reach and grab in just a few. Thank you all for the prayers and support. Feel I really need them now. I refuse to think negative, it's just a bump no cancer is allowed in my body.. PERIOD!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from my 8 year old *granddaughter*. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."
> 
> This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


Oh I hope we get to see pictures of Hayley's cards Nana!!!
She sounds delightful!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I do plan to do as much as I can tomorrow to make Christmas morning a bit easier. I'll *finally* get to open that huge box my best friend sent, too! :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun to get a BIG box!!! I am really going to try to get some tamales tomorrow..... and enjoy your roast beast.... my kids used to say that too!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Toot that horn Designer - she is a talented young girl and we must support that at every opportunity!!!

And Lurker that picture they chose for the calendar is wonderful!!!! The colors and the layout of the colors are pretty sophisticated for so young a lady - Bravo!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The hat and scaarf are really nice.. Know she will enjoy them.


Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from my 8 year old *granddaughter*. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."
> 
> This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I've just managed to sit down & found we're on page 47 & I can't keep up!! I skimmed through a few pages & came to the photo of Julie's GD & friend. Aren't they lovely girls? It made me wish I was 10 again & climbing trees. I loved all boys games & activities. I say to my GS "when I was a little boy" he gives me such a funny look, probably doesn't like to ask whether I've had an operation.lol.
I'm drinking a vodka & tonic, my first drink since my op, it does taste surprisingly strong. Is it because it's been a long time? Or is it, as I suspect. because it is a strong one? P'raps I should try another to see. I have so much to do I just know I can't cope, but I do feel I have to keep going until time runs out on me, so I suppose I'd better get started again.

I came on to wish you all a Happy Christmas & a Good 2013, in case I don't get time to get back on. I can't think where the time has gone this week. We're having diabolical weather, flooding all around us, which makes every trip out a series of detours, time consuming & stressful when every puddle could be the biggie which you've just seen on TV. The emergency services are being kept very busy, I haven't seen rain like it in all my 71 yrs. Lordie, Lordie1!!!! 

Must start again, so much to do, so little time, Where's Joe? I'm sure he could tell me how to get finished in record time. Come back Joe, I need your advice. 

Tessa.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The hat and scaarf are really nice.. Know she will enjoy them.
> 
> 
> > This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took my first solo drive since surgery today. It was good to get out but what a time I had trying to buckle up and then unbuckle. LOL They were really nice at the grocery store helping me unload my buggy and then taking everything to the car for me. I'm taking the tip from one of the KTPers and having taco salads for dinner. All the kids and grandkids are coming along with a friend of youngest DD. Real laid back evening planned. Picked up a spiral sliced ham and sweet potatoes which will be cooked Christmas day again very low key. Looking forward to family time.

Julie hope your cold is better and AZ hope your DH will soon begin to get his appetite back.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > The hat and scaarf are really nice.. Know she will enjoy them.
> ...


Thanks very much -- they sure will be able to see her on the ski hill. That is why they bought her the bright jacket as she is taking skiing lessons with many other children.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

U have very sweet DH. AZ
XO
AZ
stay warm , it's cold in the valley.....

PONTUF

=AZ Sticks]I think I am just so relieved to have DH home and some questions answered. We still have a ways to go, but at least we have a direction. DH says that I "default" to happy.....AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> AZ! You are in such a funny mood today!! Did you take your giggle pills?? lol
> Roberta
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Designer123, your granddaughter sounds precious. Happy for you and the joy of being close to grandchild.
I went to church with my daughter and heard her solo Barbra Streissand's Grownup Christmas list. So proud of her. Of course always get "leaky" when she sings with her blond hair and big baby blue eyes and clear soprano. But she and Diego have gotten use to it and he just passes tissues over.
Sam, agree solitude heavenly. Nice right now to have both - close to family, all my children coming for traditional sleepover tomorrow night- and ability to quietly exit and take long nap, or read alone for several hours. Soon Al and I will be home and missing family.
Sassafras


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to sit down & found we're on page 47 & I can't keep up!! I skimmed through a few pages & came to the photo of Julie's GD & friend. Aren't they lovely girls? It made me wish I was 10 again & climbing trees. I loved all boys games & activities. I say to my GS "when I was a little boy" he gives me such a funny look, probably doesn't like to ask whether I've had an operation.lol.
> I'm drinking a vodka & tonic, my first drink since my op, it does taste surprisingly strong. Is it because it's been a long time? Or is it, as I suspect. because it is a strong one? P'raps I should try another to see. I have so much to do I just know I can't cope, but I do feel I have to keep going until time runs out on me, so I suppose I'd better get started again.
> 
> I came on to wish you all a Happy Christmas & a Good 2013, in case I don't get time to get back on. I can't think where the time has gone this week. We're having diabolical weather, flooding all around us, which makes every trip out a series of detours, time consuming & stressful when every puddle could be the biggie which you've just seen on TV. The emergency services are being kept very busy, I haven't seen rain like it in all my 71 yrs. Lordie, Lordie1!!!!
> ...


Good to see you on here. I'm enjoying nice glass of Buck's Fizz after being out all day. 
Sorry to hear that the rain is once again causing so much trouble. It does sound horrid. Stay safe and as dry as possible.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to sit down & found we're on page 47 & I can't keep up!! I skimmed through a few pages & came to the photo of Julie's GD & friend. Aren't they lovely girls? It made me wish I was 10 again & climbing trees. I loved all boys games & activities. I say to my GS "when I was a little boy" he gives me such a funny look, probably doesn't like to ask whether I've had an operation.lol.
> I'm drinking a vodka & tonic, my first drink since my op, it does taste surprisingly strong. Is it because it's been a long time? Or is it, as I suspect. because it is a strong one? P'raps I should try another to see. I have so much to do I just know I can't cope, but I do feel I have to keep going until time runs out on me, so I suppose I'd better get started again.
> 
> I came on to wish you all a Happy Christmas & a Good 2013, in case I don't get time to get back on. I can't think where the time has gone this week. We're having diabolical weather, flooding all around us, which makes every trip out a series of detours, time consuming & stressful when every puddle could be the biggie which you've just seen on TV. The emergency services are being kept very busy, I haven't seen rain like it in all my 71 yrs. Lordie, Lordie1!!!!
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and yours Tessa! Be safe driving, we don't want to lose you in a puddle!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my first solo drive since surgery today. It was good to get out but what a time I had trying to buckle up and then unbuckle. LOL They were really nice at the grocery store helping me unload my buggy and then taking everything to the car for me. I'm taking the tip from one of the KTPers and having taco salads for dinner. All the kids and grandkids are coming along with a friend of youngest DD. Real laid back evening planned. Picked up a spiral sliced ham and sweet potatoes which will be cooked Christmas day again very low key. Looking forward to family time.
> 
> Julie hope your cold is better and AZ hope your DH will soon begin to get his appetite back.


Thanks Gwen - good job on the driving!!! There's no stopping you now!! Merry Christmas! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He's a keeper Pontuf!! Our temp has dropped and there are lots of clouds rolling in - I guess I should check the radar.... I wish we could get a little snow for Christmas - Not like Nanacarens though!!! AZ 


Pontuf said:


> U have very sweet DH. AZ
> XO
> AZ
> stay warm , it's cold in the valley.....
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We have gotten another 6 inches of snow during the day, lots of cars in the ditch. We just missed a big pile up on our way home, the road was closed for quite a distance.



AZ Sticks said:


> He's a keeper Pontuf!! Our temp has dropped and there are lots of clouds rolling in - I guess I should check the radar.... I wish we could get a little snow for Christmas - Not like Nanacarens though!!! AZ
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i weighed 113 today - i'm 5'6" - that means basically that i am skin and bone - literally and figuratively - and nothing i do puts the weight back on. in fact i have lost about five pounds this past month - i don't eat when i am depressed. actually - i don't eat alot when i'm not depressed - i don't get hungary most of the time - every once in a while i remind mysef that maybe it would be a good idea if i ate something. lol heidi feeds me once in a while - but i am not going to bother her all the time. i eat lots of peanut butter - and i am partial to salami and horseradish sandwiches. i should eat more often but really how can one eat when there is knitting to be done. lol

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i noticed that was on but it had already started.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I too love the solitude and quiet of my home! It is a very peaceful place for me and my plants and my dog. Right now the Sound of Music is coming on and I am off to enjoy it again!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think frozen stuff always tastes better done in the oven - even when i had a microwave i always did my frozen dinners in the oven - they stayed hot longer and they just tasted better.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, they are cooked--I put them together and roll them in the cornshucks and then steam them for a long time; I just bag 'em and pop 'em in the freezer once they're cool. To reheat, I generally take them out of the freezer and let them thaw in the refrigerator (you can thaw them in the microwave, too). Most of the time, I reheat in the oven in a foil covered pan, but again, you can put them in the microwave as well (I do think they're better done in the oven, but that may be just me).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures you posted of the snow were glorious NanaCaren. I don't think I would want to live where there is so much but would love to experience it once. I vaguely remember when I was bareely 4 and visiting my aunt in Pennsylvanie my mom letting be go out in snow like that but made me carry an umbrella so she could spot me.



NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten another 6 inches of snow during the day, lots of cars in the ditch. We just missed a big pile up on our way home, the road was closed for quite a distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful little girl and great scarf and hat - it will look good with that coat. maybe you can get a picture of it being modeled.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from my 8 year old *granddaughter*. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."
> 
> This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i noticed that was on but it had already started.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i weighed 113 today - i'm 5'6" - that means basically that i am skin and bone - literally and figuratively - and nothing i do puts the weight back on. in fact i have lost about five pounds this past month - i don't eat when i am depressed. actually - i don't eat alot when i'm not depressed - i don't get hungary most of the time - every once in a while i remind mysef that maybe it would be a good idea if i ate something. lol heidi feeds me once in a while - but i am not going to bother her all the time. i eat lots of peanut butter - and i am partial to salami and horseradish sandwiches. i should eat more often but really how can one eat when there is knitting to be done. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


oh dear!!! Sam, what can the matter be? tsk tsk tsk, you must start adding raspberry jam/jelly to the peanut butter sandwiches!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very creative young lady.

sam


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The pictures you posted of the snow were glorious NanaCaren. I don't think I would want to live where there is so much but would love to experience it once. I vaguely remember when I was bareely 4 and visiting my aunt in Pennsylvanie my mom letting be go out in snow like that but made me carry an umbrella so she could spot me.
> 
> Thank you! I do love the snow but it gets to be bit much with all the shoveling.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tessa - slow down a little - or delagate - i'm big on delagating while i sit and knit. hope you have a good holiday and don't wash away - we want you back to the ktp as soon as possible.

sam



Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to sit down & found we're on page 47 & I can't keep up!! I skimmed through a few pages & came to the photo of Julie's GD & friend. Aren't they lovely girls? It made me wish I was 10 again & climbing trees. I loved all boys games & activities. I say to my GS "when I was a little boy" he gives me such a funny look, probably doesn't like to ask whether I've had an operation.lol.
> I'm drinking a vodka & tonic, my first drink since my op, it does taste surprisingly strong. Is it because it's been a long time? Or is it, as I suspect. because it is a strong one? P'raps I should try another to see. I have so much to do I just know I can't cope, but I do feel I have to keep going until time runs out on me, so I suppose I'd better get started again.
> 
> I came on to wish you all a Happy Christmas & a Good 2013, in case I don't get time to get back on. I can't think where the time has gone this week. We're having diabolical weather, flooding all around us, which makes every trip out a series of detours, time consuming & stressful when every puddle could be the biggie which you've just seen on TV. The emergency services are being kept very busy, I haven't seen rain like it in all my 71 yrs. Lordie, Lordie1!!!!
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm not going to get much reading done so I'm way behind but getting lots of knitting done. Well, let's say I'm knitting like a knitting maniac. :lol: :lol:

Thought you might get a kick out of this ad featuring a football player knitting:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a lovely holiday sassafras - i'm sure with the sleepover everyone will have a grand time. enjoy the rest of the day - you will have lots of good memories to comfort your "missing" when you get home.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Designer123, your granddaughter sounds precious. Happy for you and the joy of being close to grandchild.
> I went to church with my daughter and heard her solo Barbra Streissand's Grownup Christmas list. So proud of her. Of course always get "leaky" when she sings with her blond hair and big baby blue eyes and clear soprano. But she and Diego have gotten use to it and he just passes tissues over.
> Sam, agree solitude heavenly. Nice right now to have both - close to family, all my children coming for traditional sleepover tomorrow night- and ability to quietly exit and take long nap, or read alone for several hours. Soon Al and I will be home and missing family.
> Sassafras


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny daralene -

sam



Angora1 said:


> I'm not going to get much reading done so I'm way behind but getting lots of knitting done. Well, let's say I'm knitting like a knitting maniac. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Thought you might get a kick out of this ad featuring a football player knitting:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten another 6 inches of snow during the day, lots of cars in the ditch. We just missed a big pile up on our way home, the road was closed for quite a distance.
> 
> I hope that you are done running around - it's nice weather to stay home in!! AZ :thumbup:
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.

yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze. 
Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


Happy birthday and I know you will make the best of the situations! You vent here anytime we have plenty of tissues in the kleenx box! The KTP family will always have your back! My MIL always said, "Great Scot! pull up your socks!" hmmmm, we will help you pull them up! love and hugs! :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


Oh Ezenby, I won't have time to read all the posts but pulled up the last page and saw yours. So sad but I am glad that you made it home safely. Winter can be quite frightening and life threatening. Better safe than sorry, but what a homecoming. So sorry you are missing your family. What a disappointment. And your Birthday...YIKES. You sure won't forget this Christmas. Hope you will be able to find some joy through all this.  Really sad. I hope things get better soon. Will you do anything for your birthday with so much else going on?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > We have gotten another 6 inches of snow during the day, lots of cars in the ditch. We just missed a big pile up on our way home, the road was closed for quite a distance.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


Sorry to hear of all the disappointing things happening, I truly hope things get better for you. Happy birthday to you, may things look better tomorrow. (((HUGS))) for you.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

She has talent. Hope she takes art lessons in her future. I see so many interesting objects....wonderful story in that painting.



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > tell her congratulations! that is a real honor. Love her colors and all the wonderful things in it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took my first solo drive since surgery today. It was good to get out but what a time I had trying to buckle up and then unbuckle. LOL They were really nice at the grocery store helping me unload my buggy and then taking everything to the car for me. I'm taking the tip from one of the KTPers and having taco salads for dinner. All the kids and grandkids are coming along with a friend of youngest DD. Real laid back evening planned. Picked up a spiral sliced ham and sweet potatoes which will be cooked Christmas day again very low key. Looking forward to family time.
> 
> Julie hope your cold is better and AZ hope your DH will soon begin to get his appetite back.


Gwen- so glad you are able to drive now! EWven if lifting is still a problem- I feel better when upright- busy doing pink things for the DGD, realised I can also make things for the two great nieces- Nice when you know who you are making things for- although I really admire people who knit for preemies and the under-privileged!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Toot that horn Designer - she is a talented young girl and we must support that at every opportunity!!!
> 
> And Lurker that picture they chose for the calendar is wonderful!!!! The colors and the layout of the colors are pretty sophisticated for so young a lady - Bravo!!!!


It never grows stale for me! I am always finding something new in it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've missed being on KTP and am so far behind. I'm trying to get ready for my company. Everyone is just making a day trip, and we are now supposed to have really bad weather. 

DM is in the hospital. My DS took her to the emergency room last night. She was mainly concerned about her sore throat, but the bigger problem was that her oxygen was off. She is very weak, and it looks like she will not be able to come for Christmas. It looks like she will probably have Christmas in the hospital. She does want us to go ahead with our plans, but it will really be sad without her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I've just managed to sit down & found we're on page 47 & I can't keep up!! I skimmed through a few pages & came to the photo of Julie's GD & friend. Aren't they lovely girls? It made me wish I was 10 again & climbing trees. I loved all boys games & activities. I say to my GS "when I was a little boy" he gives me such a funny look, probably doesn't like to ask whether I've had an operation.lol.
> I'm drinking a vodka & tonic, my first drink since my op, it does taste surprisingly strong. Is it because it's been a long time? Or is it, as I suspect. because it is a strong one? P'raps I should try another to see. I have so much to do I just know I can't cope, but I do feel I have to keep going until time runs out on me, so I suppose I'd better get started again.
> 
> I came on to wish you all a Happy Christmas & a Good 2013, in case I don't get time to get back on. I can't think where the time has gone this week. We're having diabolical weather, flooding all around us, which makes every trip out a series of detours, time consuming & stressful when every puddle could be the biggie which you've just seen on TV. The emergency services are being kept very busy, I haven't seen rain like it in all my 71 yrs. Lordie, Lordie1!!!!
> ...


Hope that vodka and tonic has given you a really good night's rest- The two girls have been such good friends all their lives- their Mums are good friends too
so glad you are surviving the flooding!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very creative young lady.
> 
> sam


the word is she is a bit of a drama queen too- be interesting to see if she ends up acting like her Aunty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> She has talent. Hope she takes art lessons in her future. I see so many interesting objects....wonderful story in that painting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am hoping she will- it tends to run in our family- at the moment the big thing in her life is her pony riding lessons, and dogs, oh and the computer!

and I forgot to say, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed being on KTP and am so far behind. I'm trying to get ready for my company. Everyone is just making a day trip, and we are now supposed to have really bad weather.
> 
> DM is in the hospital. My DS took her to the emergency room last night. She was mainly concerned about her sore throat, but the bigger problem was that her oxygen was off. She is very weak, and it looks like she will not be able to come for Christmas. It looks like she will probably have Christmas in the hospital. She does want us to go ahead with our plans, but it will really be sad without her.


sorry to hear this, Pammie!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?

The funniest most embarassing moment of our day was my mom embarassing me. Our dining room and living room connect, she is on the couch in the living room and theres 16 people total, about 8 in between us, I am in the middle of the dining room and suddenly she yells out for everyone to hear, "Dawn when was your last pap test?" I was totally mortified. Needless to say I rather snapped back at her. Later as we discussed this I told her I dont care to share my personal info with everyone, she says I dont consider that personal!? How much more personal can you get? Seriously?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh dear glad I am not 9 yes. Old. My DGD hiding under bathroom sink until her hair grows long enough for ponytail. Had to bite cheeks not to laugh.
On another note re: tragedies in CT
Can we stop asking what can we do? Maybe sit quietly and find the question is " Who can I be?" can I be compassionate and loving to myself knowing the spirit of love is in everyone of us? Can i take that small flame and shine it on others? Do we, as a people, have the courage to shine on each other with open, vulnerable hearts? And will we find in being open that the separation was an illusion of our own fear? No answers. Just questions.
Happy holiday to all.
sassafras


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I just got this in the mail - I wish I had a GD to make this for!!! How cute would it be over a Christmas dress????
> http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?code=RAC0706&source=EXDCLSU


That is so sweet! My niece is pregnant again, maybe a girl this time. I did knit for my niece, a cute little pink sweater that had white angora hearts on it. Did I take a picture of her wearing the sweater...no.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> 
> The funniest most embarassing moment of our day was my mom embarassing me. Our dining room and living room connect, she is on the couch in the living room and theres 16 people total, about 8 in between us, I am in the middle of the dining room and suddenly she yells out for everyone to hear, "Dawn when was your last pap test?" I was totally mortified. Needless to say I rather snapped back at her. Later as we discussed this I told her I dont care to share my personal info with everyone, she says I dont consider that personal!? How much more personal can you get? Seriously?


ouch


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora hope your sinuses are better, and the tooth, amazing how something as small as your sinuses can affect so much of you!

Lurker I love olbas products! My mom gets them for us and the tea is especially helpful IMHO.

Marianne, dear praying for helpful quick answers and resolutions. So sorry you are back there again. Why are you eating so many beets? What are they good for?

AZ and Sassafrass and Im sorry I have forgotten who elses DHs are having health issues, hope that they are doing better prayers coming your way.

Gwenie, how is the hand doing? Is the knitting getting any easier?

Working on catching up, if I dont comment as I go I forget too many!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the problems- the best laid plans huh? Happy birthday, hope you manage to spend some time with your family soon. AZ


Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Marianne, dear praying for helpful quick answers and resolutions. So sorry you are back there again. Why are you eating so many beets? What are they good for?
> 
> Working on catching up, if I dont comment as I go I forget too many!


Beets are a vegetable that cleanses the liver. It is a highly recommended food to eat when the liver is in trouble and is recommended for those to eat them a couple of times a week for those whose livers are not compromised.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed being on KTP and am so far behind. I'm trying to get ready for my company. Everyone is just making a day trip, and we are now supposed to have really bad weather.
> 
> DM is in the hospital. My DS took her to the emergency room last night. She was mainly concerned about her sore throat, but the bigger problem was that her oxygen was off. She is very weak, and it looks like she will not be able to come for Christmas. It looks like she will probably have Christmas in the hospital. She does want us to go ahead with our plans, but it will really be sad without her.


Pammie so sorry to hear about your mom- I hope she is better soon. I'm sure that she would want you to have your planned celebration - that's the way moms are. Merry Christmas to you and your family- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> 
> The funniest most embarassing moment of our day was my mom embarassing me. Our dining room and living room connect, she is on the couch in the living room and theres 16 people total, about 8 in between us, I am in the middle of the dining room and suddenly she yells out for everyone to hear, "Dawn when was your last pap test?" I was totally mortified. Needless to say I rather snapped back at her. Later as we discussed this I told her I dont care to share my personal info with everyone, she says I dont consider that personal!? How much more personal can you get? Seriously?


Sorry but I have to laugh- ya gotta love em! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> 
> And I haven't made one of these yet but a yo will leave a hole... I would do a Kfb. Knit front and back - AZ
> 
> The funniest most embarassing moment of our day was my mom embarassing me. Our dining room and living room connect, she is on the couch in the living room and theres 16 people total, about 8 in between us, I am in the middle of the dining room and suddenly she yells out for everyone to hear, "Dawn when was your last pap test?" I was totally mortified. Needless to say I rather snapped back at her. Later as we discussed this I told her I dont care to share my personal info with everyone, she says I dont consider that personal!? How much more personal can you get? Seriously?


 :thumbup: I don't know how my answer ended up in the middle! AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I agree Sam oven is much better. The tv dinner chicken gets crisper.



thewren said:


> i think frozen stuff always tastes better done in the oven - even when i had a microwave i always did my frozen dinners in the oven - they stayed hot longer and they just tasted better.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

oh thats fine AZ I was laughing myself what else could I do?



AZ Sticks said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> ...


Thats what I thought but wasnt sure. Have not done kfb yet so will be my first new stitch i was gonna say in the new year but its not here quite yet.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, dear praying for helpful quick answers and resolutions. So sorry you are back there again. Why are you eating so many beets? What are they good for?
> ...


Idid not know this Ihave always liked beets pickled or cooked or cold in salads. DH says they taste like dirt wont eat them.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I'm back after baking and making lefsa. I had to quick go to the store because I needed kitty food and milk for baking. But I got it done. Two loaves of Christmas bread/Julekage and 5#s of lefsa. I watched public television all the while, wonderful choral music and other Christmas stories plus a Lawrence Welk show from the 50's kept me going. Also got my "tree" decorated. Found this cute little 12" live Alberta spruce tree at Aldi's and thought just having an evergreen tree is cheerful and I can actually plant it in the Spring at my new house. My niece sent an ornament that she made with pictures of everyone in her family plus the dog so I put it on my little tree plus crocheted ornaments from a friend and some tiny lights I hadn't packed away. Kinda weird looking but it's my tree and my cat doesn't complain. Now back to reading, still on page 46 and wondering how Marianne is doing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> where you grow pot.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Wasn't there something about "pot" becoming legal? Geez hadn't planned for a "grow" room.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear glad I am not 9 yes. Old. My DGD hiding under bathroom sink until her hair grows long enough for ponytail. Had to bite cheeks not to laugh.
> On another note re: tragedies in CT
> Can we stop asking what can we do? Maybe sit quietly and find the question is " Who can I be?" can I be compassionate and loving to myself knowing the spirit of love is in everyone of us? Can i take that small flame and shine it on others? Do we, as a people, have the courage to shine on each other with open, vulnerable hearts? And will we find in being open that the separation was an illusion of our own fear? No answers. Just questions.
> Happy holiday to all.
> sassafras


God bless you for sharing these words with us. The depth of your compassion and wisdom shine forth like a light in the darkness just now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora hope your sinuses are better, and the tooth, amazing how something as small as your sinuses can affect so much of you!
> 
> Lurker I love olbas products! My mom gets them for us and the tea is especially helpful IMHO.
> 
> ...


I have Olbas oil- I'll have to see about 'products' I guess I could google it! I am reeking of the oil at the moment- it does seem to be easing things- no 'coffee' because I only drink it with milk- so I have re-started my summer water system- I am fussy I don't like it refrigerated! When I finish my yoghurt- no more until I have 'kicked' this. I have one of Bach's Christmas Cantatas on really loud- well as loud as my little player will allow it- I got a little piece of Salmon so I am not tempted to use cheese for protein tonight.
the Russian Fudge is started, and I have a few small gifts for my friend- we have worked out how to meet close to the centre of the city- this will help her, because Manurewa is about 30k south. She will however drive me home in the evening, so I don't have to do that on the bus! The tramway union stops all trains on Christmas day- the train is just so much better- but only if it is running!!!!

the photos are of the tree felling they have started at the back- I will get quite a bit more sun if they keep going!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry about the second post


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns your MIL saying made me laugh. I knew then I was over my pitty party. THanks

My MIL always said, "Great Scot! pull up your socks!" hmmmm, we will help you pull them up! love and hugs! :thumbup: [/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i weighed 113 today - i'm 5'6" - that means basically that i am skin and bone - literally and figuratively - and nothing i do puts the weight back on. in fact i have lost about five pounds this past month - i don't eat when i am depressed. actually - i don't eat alot when i'm not depressed - i don't get hungary most of the time - every once in a while i remind mysef that maybe it would be a good idea if i ate something. lol heidi feeds me once in a while - but i am not going to bother her all the time. i eat lots of peanut butter - and i am partial to salami and horseradish sandwiches. i should eat more often but really how can one eat when there is knitting to be done. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you've come to the right place to vent ezenby - so sorry your trip plans were "frozen" out. having lived in seatle for twenty years i know just how quickly the passes can close.

here's hoping you can at least salvage some of you holiday plans. sending you and dh mounds of positive energy.

sam

edit here - i forgot to wish you a very happy birthday - i hope you were able to do something special.



Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i assume dm is dear mother - sending her bushels of healing energy - and some soothing energy for you pammie - hope your christmas plans work out for you. just remember to breathe.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I've missed being on KTP and am so far behind. I'm trying to get ready for my company. Everyone is just making a day trip, and we are now supposed to have really bad weather.
> 
> DM is in the hospital. My DS took her to the emergency room last night. She was mainly concerned about her sore throat, but the bigger problem was that her oxygen was off. She is very weak, and it looks like she will not be able to come for Christmas. It looks like she will probably have Christmas in the hospital. She does want us to go ahead with our plans, but it will really be sad without her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you just love relatives? lol

a yarn over will leave a hole - i suggest k1fb.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> 
> The funniest most embarassing moment of our day was my mom embarassing me. Our dining room and living room connect, she is on the couch in the living room and theres 16 people total, about 8 in between us, I am in the middle of the dining room and suddenly she yells out for everyone to hear, "Dawn when was your last pap test?" I was totally mortified. Needless to say I rather snapped back at her. Later as we discussed this I told her I dont care to share my personal info with everyone, she says I dont consider that personal!? How much more personal can you get? Seriously?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would help pay your mortgage beside being illegal.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where you grow pot.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone. I just wanted to pop on and wish you all a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy,Healthy New Year.

{{Hugs}} Love Sharon


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know - i don't feel any different - whether i weigh 113 or 125 - it's just that when i get sice i don't have a whole lot to fight with. but don't worry - i intend to be around for a long time.

sam

i used to cook a lot - i don't anymore - it would probably would help if i did. i just find it difficult cooking for one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone. I just wanted to pop on and wish you all a Very Merry Christmas and a Happy,Healthy New Year.
> 
> {{Hugs}} Love Sharon


Merry Christmas dear Strawberry4u! Have a wonderful holiday! Love, AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora hope your sinuses are better, and the tooth, amazing how something as small as your sinuses can affect so much of you!
> ...


That is a big tree they are cutting down!! AZ


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I thought I might be able to get RNZ on the computer, but it appears not.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

This is to say thank you for all the wonderful support messages. You got me past a very miserable few days. When I got on line and starting reading your tea party talk my feelings just came out and I told you how awful I felt. Support is the best feature of the tea party group. My best to all of you for a grand Christmas. 

Marianne....prayers for you. And all that need a special lift.
I will be checking in more often. Started with Dave and dropped off for a while but I see I need cheering...so you have me lurking again...yipppppeee for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I imagine it was a case of lovely baby tree, that overgrew a bit!!! Sadly there is a Norfolk pine in there- it looks like it's on the list for felling- most of it's branches have been timmed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

donmaur said:


> have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> the picture is of tigger who feels she has to actively participate in everything I do


Tigger looks exactly like my Ditto... She was always with me and "helped" with everything as well.... I miss her...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I know people on the west coast of Canada can get it- I could email them and ask!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.

Prayers and love to all those in need especially Marianne.

For all the puzzle lovers:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3877294188239&source=jl999


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Lurker and AZ. It is very difficult to see your parents age. We just pray she will live to see another birthday. It will be her 90th. Of course, we don't want her to suffer. Her main problem is the COPD. That just makes everything worse.

DD has bailed out on me for the cleaning. I'm not sure it will all get done! Plus, I have to go to the store because there were some things I forgot to get! I'm hoping that she might come over tomorrow to help with the floors. 

Feeling tired, but keep thinking I need to be doing something. I probably ought to go on to bed and hope to have more energy tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

remember pammie - anyone who visits is coming to see you - if they gripe about the floors or some dust - give them the sweeper and a dust rag. it's the holidays and you need to enjoy them also.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Lurker and AZ. It is very difficult to see your parents age. We just pray she will live to see another birthday. It will be her 90th. Of course, we don't want her to suffer. Her main problem is the COPD. That just makes everything worse.
> 
> DD has bailed out on me for the cleaning. I'm not sure it will all get done! Plus, I have to go to the store because there were some things I forgot to get! I'm hoping that she might come over tomorrow to help with the floors.
> 
> Feeling tired, but keep thinking I need to be doing something. I probably ought to go on to bed and hope to have more energy tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - are you still up?

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes Sam.... I'm still up....trying to catch up and finally made it... I'm just about to call it a day though.... The grocer shopping has to be accomplished first thing in the morning....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Pammie [.b] Sorry to hear mom is not doing well.... Forget about the floors..... a quick sweep or dust and call it a day.. No one really looks down. HOpe you have your new macine so that you are getting beter rest....

Esenby So sorry that the snow has messed up your holiday plans.... I hope you will still take the tri[ when the weather clears.... Your Christmas celebration will just be a little later..... but it is a shame you will miss the visitors..

AZ  Glad to hear that some progress is being made with DH tests and all.... but sorry that he is still so down.... Cook that turkey..... You still need to eat!!!

5 Love the picture of the kitty in the tree... How sweet... Our grandkitty just loves to lay underneath,, hidden in all the pavakages....

Marianne How very scary to be hit another low blow.... but I know you will conquer this,,, just as you do all the other challenges in your life... I wish I could just sit and visit with you.... I know you want to be home... but you also need to learn the whole story so that you know what you are fighting.... I am hoping that the shadow on the scan is just that.... a shadow.... I'm sure that the family will bring Christmas to you.... Sending all kinds of healing energy, love and prayer to you...*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

i AM PRETTY SURE AMUDAUS SOMETIMES SPEAKS UP AT THE KTP- ooops hit caps lock by mistake- I am not a touch typist!- 
Any way it is her birthday- so many happys Amudaus, as my son in law would put it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


Merry Christmas to you! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!
> ...


And a Merry Christmas! for you all, when it happens- Christmas Eve for you of course! Thank you for reminding me- I was about to go back to bed- but I think the wiser path is to prop myself up in the armchair- I certainly won't be cold, at 25+C !!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


The teens are excited and will be up early. although Michael has promised to wait until 6:30 tomorrow before getting into things.
Yes I think propping yourself up would be better, I find it is easier to breath. That is a bit warm. Remember to drink plant of fluids too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

sam wrote--

i used to cook a lot - i don't anymore - it would probably would help if i did. i just find it difficult cooking for one.

Have you thought of cooking for 2 and saving half for another day? That way you'll only need to cook half as often.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

You are not the only one up again, Julie. I am back again.

Everyone else in the house is still asleep, so I have a few minutes here to wish all of KTP a very merry Christmas and the best of New Years for health, finances, family, or whatever the needs may be. 

I do so enjoy the fellowship here within the group. You all make a good-sized contribution to the contentment in my life. Thank you!!!

Back as I can find the chance. Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> where you grow pot.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam, in my innocence I've never heard it called that! Amazing what we learn on here! :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a quick note, I thank you all for the prayers, I feel selfish but I really need them at this time. Doctor just came in and told me that they will let me go home this evening but have to be back tomorrow evening. They will do the biopsy on Thursday morning. It is the liver, which if I had to have anything at least that is one organ that will regenerate itself. There is a possibility that I do NOT have Hep-C, that my blood has been so screwed up and the medications I've been taking could make the test a false positive. So, they are going to some type of test to confirm or deny. I am soooo praying that this was a wrong results. 
I have to go, they are going to hang my breakfast, :lol: A fresh bag of the red stuff, after that is done I can go home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Love you all so very much,
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne

Oh and MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just got a phone call from my 8 year old *granddaughter*. We are having dinner tomorrow night as my daughter has to fly (flight attendant) and so does my daughter-in-law, on Christmas. I asked Hayley if she was helping Mom get ready and she said 'not really- I have too many preparations of my own to finish for Christmas' I said ' what kind of preps' she said "I literally have l00's of cards to prepare in 24 hours!" I said -- and how are you preparing them" she said 'you know, Nana, I am coloring them and painting them like you taught me."
> 
> This child is so sweet and so bright - she speaks like an adult -- and she does take after me which warms my heart. Her cards are really works of art but it sounds as if she has her work cut out for her. Made my day!!! :thumbup:   :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


How lovely!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Regarding DGD and their skills I have just photographed my DGD'd 7 year old drawing that was chosen for the school fundraising calendar [One painting/drawing from the whole school]


.................................................................................

Beautiful colours in her drawing - obviously takes her talent from her grandmother!

:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We have gotten another 6 inches of snow during the day, lots of cars in the ditch. We just missed a big pile up on our way home, the road was closed for quite a distance.
> ..................................................................................
> 
> So glad you missed it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed being on KTP and am so far behind. I'm trying to get ready for my company. Everyone is just making a day trip, and we are now supposed to have really bad weather.
> 
> DM is in the hospital. My DS took her to the emergency room last night. She was mainly concerned about her sore throat, but the bigger problem was that her oxygen was off. She is very weak, and it looks like she will not be able to come for Christmas. It looks like she will probably have Christmas in the hospital. She does want us to go ahead with our plans, but it will really be sad without her.


So sorry to hear about your mum being in hospital, Pammie. It won't be the same for you all without her, but perhaps she's in the best place for her just now.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> This is to say thank you for all the wonderful support messages. You got me past a very miserable few days. When I got on line and starting reading your tea party talk my feelings just came out and I told you how awful I felt. Support is the best feature of the tea party group. My best to all of you for a grand Christmas.
> 
> Marianne....prayers for you. And all that need a special lift.
> I will be checking in more often. Started with Dave and dropped off for a while but I see I need cheering...so you have me lurking again...yipppppeee for me.


You come along and "lurk" away!!!! But do post about your stuff too. We are all a curious supportive family and need to keep track of everyone!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> 
> yes ...Im a few days behind the newsletter....catching up. Long story so just pass if you want...I just need to vent. We tried to leave the 20th Wednesday for Southern Calif and the snow prevented us from pulling our 5th wheel over the pass. Turned around and stayed at a state park for two days...still not passable...oh..just go home!!!! Got home to no power...many trees down on the lines to the area. Finally Saturday power, lights and heat...but we did fire up the wood stove. Something fell on the shroud over the trailers air conditioner. Now a tarp over it. Monday call about a replacement cover. Presents in trailer, food and clothes. Discussing how to move out of the snow down the driveway to where the road is plowed. Need to keep heat in trailer so water lines wont freeze.
> Family in SoCal wont see us for Christmas but maybe after. Granddaughter flew in from Michigan with children. Been twenty years since we have seen them...ggdaughter will fly home day after Christmas...Im getting teary...darn....and this is my B-day.


What a time you've had! Try to enjoy the rest of your birthday and I hope you get to see your family soon.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good evening all! Had a busy crazy good day. Everyone enjoyed the food, the ham was the best. We did a raw salt cured ham 14 pounds none left. Was a wonderful visit with family and friends. I have nothing on needles at the moment and am wanting to start gypsycreams baby bear, and I have posted this is main also, does anyone know when it says increase 1 at the end of each row does it matter how you make that increase? Would a yo work?
> 
> ..................................................................................
> 
> I would tend to K front and back. You could use a yo as long as you knitted (or purled) into the back of the stitch in the next row or it'll make a hole.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe P wrote to me and gives his regards to the Knitting Tea Party. Here is what he says:
_"Please tell people of the ktp that I have a full plate, more so with Mother and my work and my business with Melaleuca and I wish them well and I had such problems with my computer going out with the ktp log onssssssssssss... I can not afford that anymore and I am finished and they will always be in my prayers and thoughts for all the support they gave me in my personal illness. I wish them well. joe P"_

Joe is busier than busy at the moment. He is cooking up a storm in his kitchen. He has helped his step son Anthony move and has been influencial in Anthony finding a job. Joe's son and his girlfriend are coming down to his place for Christmas. His mother has been having ongoing health issues. His computer would crash and act up when he would try and log on to Knitting Paradise. After having it repaired, he decided to just let the ktp get on without him for a bit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It is Christmas Day for our New Zealand and Australian friends!!!
Merry Christmas to all of you.
Hope it was a wonderful Christmas Eve and will be a Great Christmas Day!!!!

It is so wonderful meeting special friends on the other side of the world. Learning from you about your country and lives. An opportunity I wouldn't have had without KP. 

If I have it right our friends in Ireland, Scotland, and England will celebrate 5 hrs. before us. It will soon be Christmas Eve.

Love and treasure my KP friends all over the world.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


Happy Christmas, Julie! Have a lovely day.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... So glad you are getting to go home for Christmas.... I know it is hard,,,, but try to put everything out of your mind and ENJOY the time with family... It is what it is and worrying just adds to thes tress. Let's find out for sure *what[/b you are facing and then we can all pui our energy into addressing the issue, treatment and support..... You are not selfish... It is just your turn to be the recipient of all the many good wishes and positie energy that the TKP can muster...

MERRY CHRISTMAS.... and let's hope for a wonderful NEW YEAR.*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker... Forgot to say how pretty your grand is and such a talent. I am sure she gets some of her creativity from you and her mother.... 

Hpe that you were able to get a little rest. I have managed to stay up all night and know I will pay for it later in the day....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, I thank you all for the prayers, I feel selfish but I really need them at this time. Doctor just came in and told me that they will let me go home this evening but have to be back tomorrow evening. They will do the biopsy on Thursday morning. It is the liver, which if I had to have anything at least that is one organ that will regenerate itself. There is a possibility that I do NOT have Hep-C, that my blood has been so screwed up and the medications I've been taking could make the test a false positive. So, they are going to some type of test to confirm or deny. I am soooo praying that this was a wrong results.
> I have to go, they are going to hang my breakfast, :lol: A fresh bag of the red stuff, after that is done I can go home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love you all so very much,
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> ...


Soooooo glad to hear that Marianne, and hoping it does turn out to be a false positive. Every love, hug and prayer right back at you! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Joe P wrote to me and gives his regards to the Knitting Tea Party.
> 
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Thanks for letting us know 5. Joe is always in our thoughts - you can't escape the KTP mob!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It is Christmas Day for our New Zealand and Australian friends!!!
> Merry Christmas to all of you.
> Hope it was a wonderful Christmas Eve and will be a Great Christmas Day!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Just a quick note, I thank you all for the prayers, I feel selfish but I really need them at this time. Doctor just came in and told me that they will let me go home this evening but have to be back tomorrow evening. They will do the biopsy on Thursday morning. It is the liver, which if I had to have anything at least that is one organ that will regenerate itself. There is a possibility that I do NOT have Hep-C, that my blood has been so screwed up and the medications I've been taking could make the test a false positive. So, they are going to some type of test to confirm or deny. I am soooo praying that this was a wrong results.
> ...


Absolutely! loves and hugs and prayers from here too!  :-D And Merry Christmas to you and your household, may everyone who steps across your thresh hold find love and joy inside!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Keeping the fluids up! It was definitely the right decision to be upright- I am lucky one of the things I got with my father's money was this really nice Scandinavian Style, armchair and leg rest- had to get one with no mechanics- Ringo loves to get under whatever chair I am sitting on- he loves to chase around the house- zooming under side tables etc. Hope your puppy is not being too naughty!
The Beeb has just broadcast a snippet of the Queen's Speech- It is always obligatory viewing for me- I hope I don't miss it, with going out! Nelson Mandela will be in Hospital for Christmas. They are running excellent programmes featuring Africa and India. Insider killing in Afghanistan. Life goes on in it's too familiar path.

I may lurk for a bit- because I need to get packed up- three thirty am- but I need to check out my clothes- I often wear blue- but I have a viscose skirt that is greenish, and love to team it with my green tops. Chances are it will be very humid today.
I am well aware that for most of you this is Christmas Eve, but will say Happy Christmas to all, may all the Blessings you need be granted!
I am taking my WIP's with me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you myfanwy!!!! May you feel truly blessed this year and let God take your troubles and worries from you and leave you with peace and joy! hugs, girlfriend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> You are not the only one up again, Julie. I am back again.
> 
> Everyone else in the house is still asleep, so I have a few minutes here to wish all of KTP a very merry Christmas and the best of New Years for health, finances, family, or whatever the needs may be.
> 
> ...


Rats, Joy! missed you! I just had to get my head rested- the cold is taking a while to throw off- When I go down it is usually for at least a three week period.
Do please give Tim a hug from me- does he get into the Lord of the Rings at all? we have a lot of tourist promotion going on about being supposedly 'Middle Earth'. and of course they have released the first Hobbit movie- rather varied reaction to that- had wondered myself how such a slim volume could become three movies, while LotR was three also!
Any way- Happy Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding DGD and their skills I have just photographed my DGD'd 7 year old drawing that was chosen for the school fundraising calendar [One painting/drawing from the whole school]
> ...


and gtGrandmothers- both were rather good water colourists, who had won places in an Art School. Granny Jane was at the Slade, Mum was not allowed to take up her scholarship- vetoed by her father- not an occupation for nicely brought up young ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!
> ...


Kate I do so hope you have a wonderful Christmas! I spoke yesterday with my cousin Anna in Glasgow- she said it has been so wet- and really wet with it.
But this is Luke's first! Would you give him a special cuddle from his 'gt Aunty' in New Zealand!!!!!!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lurker... Forgot to say how pretty your grand is and such a talent. I am sure she gets some of her creativity from you and her mother....
> 
> Hpe that you were able to get a little rest. I have managed to stay up all night and know I will pay for it later in the day....


i think both my granchildren are rather special- but then I would be biased!
BUT thank you Jynx!
Hope you will get some rest- I see you still show up as online. I think your family is rather spectacular in the good looks department- definitely taking after their grandmother [from your avatar!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Merry Christmas to you myfanwy!!!! May you feel truly blessed this year and let God take your troubles and worries from you and leave you with peace and joy! hugs, girlfriend!


Thank you 5!!!! Merry Christmas to you and Lucky and your boy.
I think 2013 could prove a very interesting year! love and hugs- Julie [myfanwy]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!
May the New Year bring you much happiness, good health and bigger stashes


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of you.

I just read the weather forecast for Calgary, tomorrow- Christmas day

-27degrees C. !!! which is: -27 + -27 = minus 54 -subtract 32 = *minus 22 deg. F*!! tomorrow afternoon.
Not counting the wind chill. that is called a 
winter day, and cold for Christmas even here in Alberta.

People will be bundling up and driving to have dinner with their families. Thank heavens our cars have electrical plug ins to warm the oil in the motors (for those who wonder (down under) and seat warmers, and warm air to help get rid of the snow on the back and all the front windows 
(interior fans which help clear off the ice). My husband will have to go out and scrape the car and turn on the heaters before we leave. It is a fact of life here. I know lots of other North Americans have winters, but certainly not at these temps.

Our dinner is tonight and it is about 5 degrees warmer right now , but by dinner time it will be about that.

I just made the Cranberry sauce and the buns for dinner. There will be l2 of us and I am really looking forward to our Christmas celebration.

Pat and I are going to have a quiet Christmas day tomorrow, just the two of us -- we will likely have leftover turkey and I will 
work on the waterfall top and visit on the Tea party, so if anyone else is home and feels like visiting I will be here.

I will be thinking of all my KP and KTP friends tomorrow -- Down under will celebrate their Christmas before we do, and I remember our Christmases in NewZealand with happy happy memories. so different than our white - cold Christmases here.

I wish you health and happiness and a joyous Christmas holiday.

Shirley.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.
> 
> I just read the weather forecast for Calgary, tomorrow- Christmas day
> 
> -27degrees C. !!! which is: -27 + -27 = -54 -subtracts 32 = -22 deg. F


you did say Alberta gets cold!!! Merry Christmas! to you and yours!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.
> 
> I just read the weather forecast for Calgary, tomorrow- Christmas day
> 
> -27degrees C. !!! which is: -27 + -27 = -54 -subtracts 32 = -22 deg. F


*chuckles* my temps are right up there, urrr, down there with yours!! Bright spot today is that the sun is shining and my fingers seem to be working so I can play the organ for Christmas Eve mass celebrations at church today. I was outside to feed the birds and had as many as 14 pine grosbecks on the ground and many chickadees and red breasted nuthatches and dozens of red polls. I talk to them (haha, makes a difference from talking to myself!!) and they twitter back. I will have to buy some more bird seed today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

-27degrees C. !!! which is: -27 + -27 = minus 54 -subtract 32 = minus 22 deg. F!! tomorrow afternoon.
Not counting the wind chill. that is called a 
winter day, and cold for Christmas even here in Alberta.

That is chilly. Glad it is not that cold here today. 
It is 23*F which is -5*C here right now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas to all of you.
> ...


I love the birds you find in Ontario. We had an acreage just north of Calgary when we were wintering in Arizona - and spent the summers on the acreage -- the grosbeaks nuthatches and the wonderful little chickadees, as well as blue jays and robins made our life so interesting-we also had a great grey owl (huge) that visited us. . We have magpies that chase the small birds away from the trees in the condo grounds where I live now.

I am glad you will be able to play the organ tonight -- will it be 
the midnight mass? I am not Catholic but went to St. Mary's here every Christmas eve when I was a teenager with a dear friend (who is still a dear friend). I hope you have a great 
Christmas five. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ezenby please join in ...the more we share the better we all are. Happy birthday and know there must be a reason for you being where you are. Much joy sent to you.


Ezenby said:


> This is to say thank you for all the wonderful support messages. You got me past a very miserable few days. When I got on line and starting reading your tea party talk my feelings just came out and I told you how awful I felt. Support is the best feature of the tea party group. My best to all of you for a grand Christmas.
> 
> Marianne....prayers for you. And all that need a special lift.
> I will be checking in more often. Started with Dave and dropped off for a while but I see I need cheering...so you have me lurking again...yipppppeee for me.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sam, if you need new tutus, DD knows a lady in Canada who makes them--and her name is Roberta!
> 
> HAHAHA Sorlenna! I'm the one who initially posted that Sam will be wearing a pink tutu for the dance on the Rock everyone was going to! How funny of a coincidence!
> 
> Roberta :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi dreamweaver. Have missed you the past few days...Hope all is well with you, DH, and mom. DSending you many joyful fhoughts this Christmas eve. Did I ever share with you that I lived in Richardson for a year as a child? Dad,s family from Dallas.


Dreamweaver said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > have a wonderful christmas sam thanks for all the work you do on the tea party letter
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Thanks Shirley. My bluejays are not here this morning. I could go and get them a bag of peanuts for Christmas, ahahah!
We have Christmas Eve Mass at 3pm today. Our priest has 3 parish churches to attend to. So he will do two churches today. We will not have a Christmas Day Mass as he is at two other churches tomorrow. Father Al prefers not to travel during the evenings if at all possible during the winter. There is just a bit longer than a 2 hour drive between the two churches that are the furthest apart from each other in our parishes. 
The church will be all decked out for the mass today. We are just a tiny parish and funding is limited. We all contribute what we can. I donated $$ for the pointsettias this year when I heard that it had been years since any were able to be afforded for the Christmas masses. The alter guild was able to buy two huge red ones to sit in front of the alter. I was not at the Catholic Christmas Eve mass last year. I was out of town picking my son up from the airport to bring him home for Christmas. He does not get enough time off work this year to come home, so he will spend it with his gf and her family. Merry Christmas


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> This is to say thank you for all the wonderful support messages. You got me past a very miserable few days. When I got on line and starting reading your tea party talk my feelings just came out and I told you how awful I felt. Support is the best feature of the tea party group. My best to all of you for a grand Christmas.
> 
> Marianne....prayers for you. And all that need a special lift.
> I will be checking in more often. Started with Dave and dropped off for a while but I see I need cheering...so you have me lurking again...yipppppeee for me.


Well we will be happy to have you back!!! There will be a day where you can cheer one of us up!!! Have a Merry Christmas!!!
AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well it may change the "micro climate" in your yard to have more light - time will tell... which direction is this from you?? AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, if you need new tutus, DD knows a lady in Canada who makes them--and her name is Roberta!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know if I'll get on here tomorrow, so I wish everyone a very happy Christmas Day. We've got both boys and partners (plus baby of course!!) coming for dinner tonight as my younger boy is going to his fiance's parents for dinner tomorrow and we are going to my other son's partner's parents. Must dash and get the potatoes peeled...running behind as usual!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> 
> Prayers and love to all those in need especially Marianne.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you Sandy - enjoy the beach!!! AZ


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

I just found this week's tea party and am so relieved! Looked for it on Friday but guess it went out early. Haven't had a chance to read anything but Sam's opening message, but I want to wish everyone the happiest of holidays before I go back to finishing up one last slipper before this evening.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you, Lurker and AZ. It is very difficult to see your parents age. We just pray she will live to see another birthday. It will be her 90th. Of course, we don't want her to suffer. Her main problem is the COPD. That just makes everything worse.
> 
> DD has bailed out on me for the cleaning. I'm not sure it will all get done! Plus, I have to go to the store because there were some things I forgot to get! I'm hoping that she might come over tomorrow to help with the floors.
> 
> Feeling tired, but keep thinking I need to be doing something. I probably ought to go on to bed and hope to have more energy tomorrow.


I agree with Sam - besides you will just need to clean again after everyone has come and gone.... with that many people around they won't be able to see the floor - love you - rest up and enjoy your Christmas- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> remember pammie - anyone who visits is coming to see you - if they gripe about the floors or some dust - give them the sweeper and a dust rag. it's the holidays and you need to enjoy them also.
> 
> sam
> :thumbup: AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


sort of nor -nor- east- remembering that our sun arcs northwards


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A Very Merry Lurker!!! Love, AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jheiens said:


> sam wrote--
> 
> i used to cook a lot - i don't anymore - it would probably would help if i did. i just find it difficult cooking for one.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> A Very Merry Lurker!!! Love, AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


thank you so much- parcels all wrapped now- fudge boxed, boy is it sticky- looking forward to my shower!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

KateB said:


> rpuhrmann - Roberta, what's a grow room?


It's a room where they grow marijuana illegally. They have tons of lights to mimic sunshine, since they can't grow it outside.

Roberta


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!

I've had the flu, I had hoped it was just a cold, but...I haven't had the flu or a cold in more years than I can remember, and with no flu shot in my life, that may change next year, this sucks. I feel much better today, so now I need to start reading. 

Have a very merry Christmas to all celebrating the day, and happy Holidays to everyone else, have a great week going into the New Year, may it be a wonderful and blessed one for all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas Bellestarr to you and yours - enjoy your holiday!!! AZ


bellestarr12 said:


> I just found this week's tea party and am so relieved! Looked for it on Friday but guess it went out early. Haven't had a chance to read anything but Sam's opening message, but I want to wish everyone the happiest of holidays before I go back to finishing up one last slipper before this evening.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Im attempting to get a beanie knit before tonight; if I don't finish will give an IOU card with a scrap of yarn. LOL I tru;y kope each and every one of you have a glorious Christmas Eve/day and that the new year brings good health and blessed spirits. May all your needs be met plus more!

Will try to check back from time to time but all enjoy family and friends. Muc love...Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Im attempting to get a beanie knit before tonight; if I don't finish will give an IOU card with a scrap of yarn. LOL I tru;y kope each and every one of you have a glorious Christmas Eve/day and that the new year brings good health and blessed spirits. May all your needs be met plus more!

Will try to check back from time to time but all enjoy family and friends. Muc love...Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!
> 
> I've had the flu, I had hoped it was just a cold, but...I haven't had the flu or a cold in more years than I can remember, and with no flu shot in my life, that may change next year, this sucks. I feel much better today, so now I need to start reading.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas to all celebrating the day, and happy Holidays to everyone else, have a great week going into the New Year, may it be a wonderful and blessed one for all.


Merry Christmas to you and yours sweet Poledra - I'm glad you're feeling better!! - Love, AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!
> 
> I've had the flu, I had hoped it was just a cold, but...I haven't had the flu or a cold in more years than I can remember, and with no flu shot in my life, that may change next year, this sucks. I feel much better today, so now I need to start reading.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas to all celebrating the day, and happy Holidays to everyone else, have a great week going into the New Year, may it be a wonderful and blessed one for all.


sorry to hear of the flu! Christmas Greetings right back atcha!
Fale is apparently missing me- but this time he is eating- so at least they are not worrying about that. When the niece emailed last night they were playing 'suipi' a famous Samoan card game and eating KFC- so he would be happy with that!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > I do not get to on the KP site as often but try to check out what is up with the tea party group. You probably realize how many of us talk here because we are not out visiting around. Yes...home is our nest and it is hard to flit out nbout. We tried it this last week and here is a picture of the adventure. DH and I will just take one step at a time and MAYBE get a few days salvaged on the "great Christmas trip...but it will probably more after the new year. So here whats up here at home in Oregon.
> ...


-------------
I remember pulling our big fifth wheel down I15 through Montana and spending 3 days in campgrounds because of the mountain passes -- We were always so relieved when we drove over the hill in Southern Utah and saw St. George- It is cold camping in the rockies in a winter storm. I hope you make it down in time to see your family before they have to go back. A belated Happy birthday to you and a Merry Christmas even if you don't get there for the day.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Pammie [.b] Sorry to hear mom is not doing well.... Forget about the floors..... a quick sweep or dust and call it a day.. No one really looks down. HOpe you have your new macine so that you are getting beter rest....
> 
> Esenby So sorry that the snow has messed up your holiday plans.... I hope you will still take the tri[ when the weather clears.... Your Christmas celebration will just be a little later..... but it is a shame you will miss the visitors..
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have said it before, but Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Very Merry Christmas 5 - will you go to your Mom and Dads then for dinner??? I wish I could hear you play the organ!!! Have a wonderful day, drive safe - Love - AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Gwenie I hope you have a wonderful Christmas Eve and Day - Enjoy your knitting - Good times for you and yours - Luv AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! Im attempting to get a beanie knit before tonight; if I don't finish will give an IOU card with a scrap of yarn. LOL I tru;y kope each and every one of you have a glorious Christmas Eve/day and that the new year brings good health and blessed spirits. May all your needs be met plus more!
> 
> Will try to check back from time to time but all enjoy family and friends. Muc love...Gweniepooh


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I have a few chores to do this morning and then a shower and knitting!! I might as well treat myself to my favorite pass time - nothing else will need alot of attention except of course DH!! But he seems content if I am sitting and knitting in sight. We will see how he does over the next couple of days... but come Wed if he is not eating and feeling better I'm afraid I'm going to have to drag him back to the hospital. Keep your fingers crossed that it is just the flu...AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, I have your spaghetti sauce in the crock pot, the house smells fantastic. Even the teens think it smells good and can't wait for it to finish cooking.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > where you grow pot.
> ...


Ask4j,
The States have legalized pot, but the Federal Government hasn't, so it's still illegal, in some ways. Only companies that grow it for medicinal purposes will be legal, I think. If you are just a regular person, and want to grow for your self, you have a limit on how much you can grow. I think it's like 2-3 plants. I've never been a fan of pot, so I don't know all that much about it. lol If they had used this garage as a grow room, it would be dirty and moldy inside, but it's very clean!
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> 
> Prayers and love to all those in need especially Marianne.
> 
> ...


Sandy,
That is definitely a puzzle I can do! So cute! Thanks!
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to go, they are going to hang my breakfast, :lol: A fresh bag of the red stuff, after that is done I can go home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love you all so very much,
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> Marianne
> ...


You see Marianne??? This is why we know you will come out of all this mess with flying colors! Your humor seems to take over in the worst of times. lol I, for one, do appreciate that because it perks me up when I am down.
We are all praying the tests are wrong, and you don't have Hep-C, or anything else for that matter.
Have a wonderful Christmas, and give those doctors "you know what" until they get it right! 
:roll: :mrgreen: :lol: ;-)

Roberta


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Still trying to finish up chores for a small celebration tonight and a bigger one tomorrow. I've made bean salad ( a tradition that no one is willing to give up), deviled eggs, have one batch of cookies to bake, then dessert to make. I'm trying a low fat tiramisu.

I'm working on a pair of socks as I rest between tasks--do not need to be done at any particular time.

Merry Christmas to all ; may you enjoy the time spent with family and friends. Special healing thoughts to Marianne, AZ's husband, and all others in need of them.

WI Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Merry Christmas/Eve if you're celebrating, and Merry Monday/Tuesday if not!

I have boiled the eggs for the deviling and got the turkey in the oven...I cook for 3 days and they eat it in 15 minutes. lol Well, I won't have to cook again for a few after this!

Last night, DD volunteered to cook supper--a delicious ham & potato soup--and I sat & knitted; I began to practice cables a bit...! I've learned two things already: I'll need to work on loosening up stitches, and I should focus so as not to make a mistake--tinking those things was tricky indeed. But I have long admired them and after knitting for ten years, you'd think I'd have tried them already...now is the time! I just picked one out of the book, read it over a few times, and then started off (yes, I'll get some pictures). 



thewren said:


> remember pammie - anyone who visits is coming to see you - if they gripe about the floors or some dust - give them the sweeper and a dust rag. it's the holidays and you need to enjoy them also.
> 
> sam


I go to see people, not their houses! I'm with Sam on that one!

Ezenby, sounds as if your holiday is too hectic and not at all what you expected...I hope that means the new year is going to bring you something excellent to make up for it!

Time to go check the turkey...back in a few.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Merry Christmas/Eve if you're celebrating, and Merry Monday/Tuesday if not!
> 
> I have boiled the eggs for the deviling and got the turkey in the oven...I cook for 3 days and they eat it in 15 minutes. lol Well, I won't have to cook again for a few after this!
> 
> ...


as we say here 'good on you' in the cable adventure! did not realise you had been knitting such a short time!-Enjoy the Feast, and hopefully knitting time!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I really should have gone to bed an hour ago, lol, so I will leave by wishing you all a very Happy Holiday time, and for those who do celebrate Christmas, MERRY CHRISTMAS! 
I will be working Christmas night, so I will probably be on here, unless people start doing stupid things, like dropping a frozen turkey in the hot oil to cook it! lol

Have fun!
Roberta


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Still trying to finish up chores for a small celebration tonight and a bigger one tomorrow. I've made bean salad ( a tradition that no one is willing to give up), deviled eggs, have one batch of cookies to bake, then dessert to make. I'm trying a low fat tiramisu.
> 
> I'm working on a pair of socks as I rest between tasks--do not need to be done at any particular time.
> 
> ...


Ok, now I am needing your recipe for the deviled eggs. I want to make them up for tomorrow or Wednesday! 



AZ Sticks said:


> Very Merry Christmas 5 - will you go to your Mom and Dads then for dinner??? I wish I could hear you play the organ!!! Have a wonderful day, drive safe - Love - AZ


I will be going over to Mom and Dad's for Christmas Day. And bringing their gifts and my contibutions to dinner.

As far as the organ goes, I do believe in "making a joyful noise" so whatever comes out of the organ is what they get to sing to!!! hahahah, my fingers are good today! 

And a very Merry Christmas to you! hmmmm, what Christmas carol shall I sing for you all? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 





And here is me in wishful thinking to play this organ! (I dont wear shoes to play the foot pedals, I wear my black satin slippers.)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to wish all of you a merry Christmas! And Happy Holidays for all!!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope everyone will be well. Marianne I'm glad you're going to home for Christmas! I'll be praying!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pammie, so sorry to hear about your DM...I do hope she gets better quickly. 

Marianne, that is promising news! And just so you know, we went through two "spots on the scans" biopsies and both times it turned out to be scarring for my husband (he had hep C for over 20 years)--if it has to be "something," I am praying it is "not much at all," including a false positive.

Julie, I hope your day goes well and that cold knows it's time to go away! How funny that Fale is eating KFC--you do mean the chicken that originated in my home state, yes? 

Oops--also forgot to add Happy Birthday, Ezenby!

Bellestarr, good to see you, and a joyous Christmas to you!

Poledra, the flu has been awful this year, and I'm glad you're on the mend. I haven't had it for a long time myself--and hope not to, either.

I am always curious to hear how others devil eggs, too; mine are mashed up yolks mixed with spicy mustard, mayo, garlic powder, and some sour cream or half and half to make it creamier; fill the egg halves and sprinkle with some paprika. Not fancy, but if I don't make 'em, people notice! Besides, I can eat most of them by myself. :XD:

Okay--as the merriment continues, so go I to alternate between watching the turkey and knitting!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> 
> Prayers and love to all those in need especially Marianne.
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking clearly when I posted this last night. When I said for all puzzle lovers I meant to say this is my Christmas card to everyone here and for the puzzle lovers.

Merry Christmas everyone!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3877294188239&source=jl999


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that sounds so good - I think I need someone to post that recipe again.....I looked for it the other day and couldn't find it - was going to used a jar - but we ended up at the hospital anyway.... so spaghetti sounds like it might be on the schedule for this week. AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Sam, I have your spaghetti sauce in the crock pot, the house smells fantastic. Even the teens think it smells good and can't wait for it to finish cooking.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Still trying to finish up chores for a small celebration tonight and a bigger one tomorrow. I've made bean salad ( a tradition that no one is willing to give up), deviled eggs, have one batch of cookies to bake, then dessert to make. I'm trying a low fat tiramisu.
> 
> I'm working on a pair of socks as I rest between tasks--do not need to be done at any particular time.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much sweetie - have fun knitting and have a wonderful Christmas !! Luv to you - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a good sleep - I will be around on Christmas so I will check in with you - Merry Christmas to you too!! AZ


rpuhrmann said:


> Well, I really should have gone to bed an hour ago, lol, so I will leave by wishing you all a very Happy Holiday time, and for those who do celebrate Christmas, MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> I will be working Christmas night, so I will probably be on here, unless people start doing stupid things, like dropping a frozen turkey in the hot oil to cook it! lol
> 
> Have fun!
> Roberta


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to finish up chores for a small celebration tonight and a bigger one tomorrow. I've made bean salad ( a tradition that no one is willing to give up), deviled eggs, have one batch of cookies to bake, then dessert to make. I'm trying a low fat tiramisu.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, so sorry to hear about your DM...I do hope she gets better quickly.
> 
> Marianne, that is promising news! And just so you know, we went through two "spots on the scans" biopsies and both times it turned out to be scarring for my husband (he had hep C for over 20 years)--if it has to be "something," I am praying it is "not much at all," including a false positive.
> 
> ...


Then worst thing that has happened is that the rain poured last night and the grass will be too wet for my friends to cut it while I am out. must have been while I was asleep- nearly packed up- I am taking the laptop- so I can do a slide show- am on the ol;d vista machine- my goodness the keyboard is clunky!
Kentucky Fried Chicken- I remember when Colonel Sanders visited New Zealand, about 1962! When they first set up the franchise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> ...


OOOOOH cute says Seth, the youngest grandson.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh that sounds so good - I think I need someone to post that recipe again.....I looked for it the other day and couldn't find it - was going to used a jar - but we ended up at the hospital anyway.... so spaghetti sounds like it might be on the schedule for this week. AZ
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


Here you go.
Instead of a Christmas recipe I am going to give you a recipe that might be useful when you get tired of turkey, ham, chicken and you need some extra carbs  there are carbs in pasta arent there? A friend of mine gave me this recipe more years ago than I like to remember  another lifetime  but is one of my favorites. One note I want to make is that it says to simmer on the stove  I think it would work quite well in the crockpot on low or even high. I would probably let it go on low all day  besides the smell it emits really smells good.

NORTHERN ITALY SPAGHETTI
1 round steak cut into chunks
1-1/2 pound ground round
1 t salad oil (you will need more  honest  not much more but a little)
4 cloves garlic minced  I usually cheat and put in more
2 med onions chopped  I usually go for two really big onions
1 green pepper chopped
4 stalks celery sliced
5 cans (6oz) tomato paste
1 large can tomatoes (whole), 28 oz/ 800gr 
1-1/2 cup red wine
1 small bunch chopped parsley
2 tablespoons dried basil
1 tablespoon each oregano and marjiam (?)
1-1/2 teaspoon thyme
4 dried chili peppers crushed (I use the red pepper flakes)
Fresh mushrooms
1-1/2 teaspoon rosemary
4 whole black pepper corns.

Brown steak and ground round in salad oin in large frying pan  Remove from pan  and in same pan sauté garlic, onions until golden brown. Remove from pan  in same skillet sauté pepper, celery until tender. Return all the above cooked ingredients to skillet and add tomato paste, tomatoes with liquid, wine, parsley, basil, oregano, marjoram. Cover pan and simmer for three hours stirring occasionally. Add mushrooms and simmer another 1-1/2 hour. Pour over cooked spaghetti.

I would maybe simmer a minute or two and then put it in a crockpot and cook on low for eight or so hours -you could add the mushrooms somewhere along the line.

This is my favorite spaghetti sauce  beats ragu by a mile. It is a little labor intensive  makes a lot  and oh so worth the effort. Sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried a new way for me to cook the eggs this year. Cover with an inch of water with plenty of room in the pan. Bring the water to a rolling boil.take off the heat, cover and let sit for 17 minutes. Dump out the hot water and cover with cold. Peel.

Deviled eggs

Mash the yolks. Mix together 1/4 cup of mayonnaise, 1t. yellow
mustard, 1t. white wine vinegar 1 t. finely chopped onion, salt and pepper to taste.
Fill egg white shells and sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


They are very clever cards! some are quite beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sandy said:
> ...


Yes they are clever. I am off to get the last minute things for tomorrow.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I tried a new way for me to cook the eggs this year. Cover with an inch of water with plenty of room in the pan. Bring the water to a rolling boil.take off the heat, cover and let sit for 17 minutes. Dump out the hot water and cover with cold. Peel.
> 
> Deviled eggs
> 
> ...


hmmm, sounds good and such a simple recipe too!!! How many eggs would you be using for this? I have 1-2 dozen I can do up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Happy and Safe motoring!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you NanaCaren!!! Making my grocery list!!! AZ


NanaCaren said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh that sounds so good - I think I need someone to post that recipe again.....I looked for it the other day and couldn't find it - was going to used a jar - but we ended up at the hospital anyway.... so spaghetti sounds like it might be on the schedule for this week. AZ
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm only to page 55. I'll catch up with everyone later today.

Love and Merry Christmas

XO


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, everyone is so busy, i just put a choc cake into the oven. thats for bj's family christmas nite. he is at work not gonna get off till 4:30 then we go to moms to eat around 5:30. he has to work tomorrow, so he can eat and leave whenever, and since sister and bro in law are staying the nite with us, i can ride home with them. it get going late at moms christmas eve. games and such. i am fixing the tape ball with gifts and treats rolled into it as you roll with tape, make as big as you want and start passing it around when someone gets it, they can try to unwrap till someone rolls snake eyes on a pr of dice, i thought this would be fun for our bunch, i am trying to hunt things to put in the tape ball. (i don't remember if i heard this on here or pinterest.) but we are gonna do it at moms tonight along with dirty santa. i talked to sister this morn, they were going after dad early today and have him all day. then again early christmas morning. 
i have been cleaning house and have christmas music on as i work. i slept in and had coffee in bed, no breakfast. i finally did eat a cup of roma noodle soup. bj and i both had a stomach bug i guess, so we have been gobbling the immodium. so far today i feel great and no bathroom trips. (my uncle always said he had the diapoodees of the blow hole) so whatever glad thats the worst we had. bj said at the hospital it is full full with folks with the flu so glad we are all ok.
Marianne, i just know your a false positive. i tested that a couple yrs ago, and can no longer give blood to the red cross, even though it was false, their red tape. So i am feeling good for your diagnosis. God listens to prayers and many have gone up for you. when you do get home, enjoy the family and C. 
Ezenby good to hear from you, prayers for you also.
Bellstarr where h ave you been, glad you came around.
5mm you have the best time with your friends and Merry Christmas to you.
I have been cleaning, not really normal stuff, some deeper, but i won't be doing anything after the holidays, i am done cleaning. i am like sam, if folks don't like my house, dn't come. but as i have 2 cats and maddi inside, it does require dee furring from time to time. 
they are predicting a possiblity of some snow here, i hope it misses us. my youngest neice is taking the boys and going to Indiana to stay a while with good friend while she is off work, so for traveling sake i wish we would get a pass on the weather, cold ok, that just makes it the season.
but we have so many traveling i just want them to be safe.
i am listening to some awsome christmas now, Smoky Robinson is singing now, Aaron Neville just finshed, Trans Siberian Orchestra was on just a minute ago, i am gonna miss the christmas music when the season is over, i turn the tv on and put it on the sirus station, oh wait its not smoky its Rod Stewart and CeeLo Green, rockin away with Merry Christmas Baby. i usually only buy music for Christmas but i have so enjoyed this channel. ok, now i am babbling. 
i prob. won't be back on, so please everyone be safe, stay healthy, i pray for each of you and love you all, Merry Christmas to each and your famiies.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I tried a new way for me to cook the eggs this year. Cover with an inch of water with plenty of room in the pan. Bring the water to a rolling boil.take off the heat, cover and let sit for 17 minutes. Dump out the hot water and cover with cold. Peel.
> ...


I only did 8 as we are a small group tonight. I really like this recipe--have tried several others but this is the best.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


thank you!!! I will likely make more than 8 and just double the recipe. I love deviled eggs and will munch on any left over!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you Southern Gal. And may you have a blessed Christmas filled with joy and happiness! 

Christmas hugs for all my KTP family!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Marianne - I think that they saw a shadow because your inner light shines so brightly that it cast a shadow. I'm positive you'll beat anything thrown at you.

Julie, sorry I didn't reply re: Flockie. She was out sick on Thursday and Friday, but I'm sure she's better now, and will have a happy Christmas and be back at work on Wednesday.

EVERYBODY! HAVE A HAPPY, HEALTHY, SAFE, AND LOVING CHRISTMAS! (yes, I'm shouting it from my deck!)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me join you myfanwy in wishing amudaus a very happy birthday and the wish for a good year coming.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> i AM PRETTY SURE AMUDAUS SOMETIMES SPEAKS UP AT THE KTP- ooops hit caps lock by mistake- I am not a touch typist!-
> Any way it is her birthday- so many happys Amudaus, as my son in law would put it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceili said:


> Marianne - I think that they saw a shadow because your inner light shines so brightly that it cast a shadow. I'm positive you'll beat anything thrown at you.
> 
> Julie, sorry I didn't reply re: Flockie. She was out sick on Thursday and Friday, but I'm sure she's better now, and will have a happy Christmas and be back at work on Wednesday.
> 
> EVERYBODY! HAVE A HAPPY, HEALTHY, SAFE, AND LOVING CHRISTMAS! (yes, I'm shouting it from my deck!)


I love what you said to Marianne. Beautiful Ceilie! And so true!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Can't open on my iPad. Will go downstairs and open on our desktop or laptop.

Pontuf

quote=Sandy]


Sandy said:


> Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> 
> Prayers and love to all those in need especially Marianne.
> 
> ...


I wasn't thinking clearly when I posted this last night. When I said for all puzzle lovers I meant to say this is my Christmas card to everyone here and for the puzzle lovers.

Merry Christmas everyone!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3877294188239&source=jl999[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I'm only to page 55. I'll catch up with everyone later today.
> 
> Love and Merry Christmas
> 
> XO


And back to you!! AZ


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I love to hear how everyone else devils eggs too! I just guess. My MIL makes them and she doesn't know how she does it and they are delicious!!!


Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, so sorry to hear about your DM...I do hope she gets better quickly.
> 
> Marianne, that is promising news! And just so you know, we went through two "spots on the scans" biopsies and both times it turned out to be scarring for my husband (he had hep C for over 20 years)--if it has to be "something," I am praying it is "not much at all," including a false positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Same to you!


5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Southern Gal. And may you have a blessed Christmas filled with joy and happiness!
> 
> Christmas hugs for all my KTP family!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should never stay up until almost four - the children wanted to open the gifts they got each other and for us this morning. so at nine o'clock we were all enconced in the living room - heidi, gary and i with coffee in hand - opening their gifts. 

i was gifted a new bird feeder that takes mixed seeds, a package of suet from alex - avery got me a calendar with pictures of puppies for each month and ayden remembered that grandpa loves chocolate covered cherries so he gifted me with a box.

the little boys were so excited they could hardly wait - this is the first year for avery to shop at the santa shot at school - he was so excited he could't sit still - i had to open his first. this was ayden's second time at the santa shop and he was so excited - what fun to watch the little ones - isn't that who christmas is for?

i ate breakfast with heidi and gary and then came back and decided a little nap was in order. i just got up about ten minutes ago. the cats had not been out yet - were not sure they wanted to go out so i decided for them that they wanted to go out. i thnk it was a good decision since they were out for a while.

there is sleet on my porch - i don't think the roads are too bad yet but we are to have a rain/snow mix tonight which means there could be ice on the road. heidi and family have to drive about an hour east for the moser clan christmas - i will worry until they are home safe.

i'm going to have a quiet evening at home with hickory, survivor and puff and my wingspan. have a few things saved on the dvr to watch. have les miserables dvr'd and it is a four hour show so maybe i will watch that. the movie hits the theaters tomorrow so if i want to go tomorrow i should watch this tonight. it has been many years since i read the book - not sure if i finished it or not.

i'm going to take the opportunity to wish all of you the best christmas ever - happy hanakuh (forgive me for the misspelling) greatings of the season to our jw tea drinker/knitter friends - and happy christmas day to our bottom of the world friends. 

may we are have peace in our hearts and greet the new year with a purpose to do our part in making our wonderful world a better place to live. pray for peace and may god bring our men and women who are defending our country home safely.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a christmas wish myfanwy that your day is filled with happiness and joy spent with good friends.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.

after christmas i plan on making a stock pot full of homemade vegetable soup - no meat - and freezing it. just trying to decide what spices i need to blend the flavors - maybe some thyme - any others that you knitters could suggest would be greatly appreciated. i plan on using some grains with it also.

sam



jheiens said:


> sam wrote--
> 
> i used to cook a lot - i don't anymore - it would probably would help if i did. i just find it difficult cooking for one.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a blessed christmas for you marianne - so happy that you can be home for christmas eve and christmas day. just be sure you get lots of rest and let everyone serve you for a change - and i know your boys and c will do just that. have a great family christmas marianne.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Just a quick note, I thank you all for the prayers, I feel selfish but I really need them at this time. Doctor just came in and told me that they will let me go home this evening but have to be back tomorrow evening. They will do the biopsy on Thursday morning. It is the liver, which if I had to have anything at least that is one organ that will regenerate itself. There is a possibility that I do NOT have Hep-C, that my blood has been so screwed up and the medications I've been taking could make the test a false positive. So, they are going to some type of test to confirm or deny. I am soooo praying that this was a wrong results.
> I have to go, they are going to hang my breakfast, :lol: A fresh bag of the red stuff, after that is done I can go home :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Love you all so very much,
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - what a great ornament - that is too great. have you been doing the jigsaws on jigzone?

sam



Pontuf said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!
> May the New Year bring you much happiness, good health and bigger stashes


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > OK. I've stopped laughing now. lol I have not heard the word "Bummer" in years! (except by me)
> ...


When we say bummer we are saying that's a really unfortunately situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brrrr shirley - hope you bundle up real good when you go out - it rarely gets even close to that here in northwest ohio. and the windchill makes it that much worse.

hope your celebration is wonderful and that you and dh have a wonderful day tomorrow.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you.
> 
> I just read the weather forecast for Calgary, tomorrow- Christmas day
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

merry christmas to you and yours bellestarr - may tomorrow be the making of precious memories.

sam



bellestarr12 said:


> I just found this week's tea party and am so relieved! Looked for it on Friday but guess it went out early. Haven't had a chance to read anything but Sam's opening message, but I want to wish everyone the happiest of holidays before I go back to finishing up one last slipper before this evening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Marianne - I think that they saw a shadow because your inner light shines so brightly that it cast a shadow. I'm positive you'll beat anything thrown at you.
> 
> Julie, sorry I didn't reply re: Flockie. She was out sick on Thursday and Friday, but I'm sure she's better now, and will have a happy Christmas and be back at work on Wednesday.
> 
> EVERYBODY! HAVE A HAPPY, HEALTHY, SAFE, AND LOVING CHRISTMAS! (yes, I'm shouting it from my deck!)


I am glad Flockie will be back at work soon- ie, not too serious a problem- We miss her input to the KTP, but it is so great she has the job now, thanks to you!
So I will try to shout that back to you- [my voice is going on the blink now!]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Now there's a thought- if I ever get to the US- first stop Defiance, then work my way East then west! So Sam and I can proclaim Happy Birthday together!



thewren said:


> let me join you myfanwy in wishing amudaus a very happy birthday and the wish for a good year coming.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are starting to feel human again poledra - what are you going to do tomorrow?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!
> 
> I've had the flu, I had hoped it was just a cold, but...I haven't had the flu or a cold in more years than I can remember, and with no flu shot in my life, that may change next year, this sucks. I feel much better today, so now I need to start reading.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas to all celebrating the day, and happy Holidays to everyone else, have a great week going into the New Year, may it be a wonderful and blessed one for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least you can knit a little gwen - that is improvment - sending you lots of healing energy along with christmas greeting for you and yours.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! Im attempting to get a beanie knit before tonight; if I don't finish will give an IOU card with a scrap of yarn. LOL I tru;y kope each and every one of you have a glorious Christmas Eve/day and that the new year brings good health and blessed spirits. May all your needs be met plus more!
> 
> Will try to check back from time to time but all enjoy family and friends. Muc love...Gweniepooh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> a christmas wish myfanwy that your day is filled with happiness and joy spent with good friends.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam! and including my thoughts for Marge whom we have not heard from for a while, but who, for religious reasons will not be celebrating.
I do so hope she manages to find a little dog- she was so understanding of Hobo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


I take it to means something rather annoying- but not actually too serious!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

No shouting for you, Julie, not if your throat is sore - don't want you to lose your voice. That was one of Flockie's symptoms. When she called me Thursday morning (6:15 a.m!!!!), I didn't recognize her voice at all! Almost totally gone - talk about frogging (which she has also been doing a bit of)!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne - I think that they saw a shadow because your inner light shines so brightly that it cast a shadow. I'm positive you'll beat anything thrown at you.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how cool is that - hope everyone enjoys it - i think it is the best ever.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, I have your spaghetti sauce in the crock pot, the house smells fantastic. Even the teens think it smells good and can't wait for it to finish cooking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how cool is that - hope everyone enjoys it - i think it is the best ever.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


NanaCaren is a great one for following up the receipts we have posted- I reckon she and Flockie have to be THE ones to visit if you want fine cooking!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may you christman even and christmas day be wonderful purlw2diva - greetings of the season to you and yours.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Still trying to finish up chores for a small celebration tonight and a bigger one tomorrow. I've made bean salad ( a tradition that no one is willing to give up), deviled eggs, have one batch of cookies to bake, then dessert to make. I'm trying a low fat tiramisu.
> 
> I'm working on a pair of socks as I rest between tasks--do not need to be done at any particular time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Mjs - this is an incredible story and massive creative undertaking. Thank you for posting it. It's a special story.
I would love to knit for a creative project for charity. If anyone knows of one please pm me or post.

Thanks again. My DH and I really enjoyed watching it.

Pontuf



mjs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7TnO6TBx4


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam I had to laugh at your story about the little boys and Christmas presents - I remember that excitement to the point of wiggling when mine were that age. Christmas is so much more fun when seen through children's eyes - Wishing you and yours a Merry and Safe Christmas - love to you and Hickory - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I did PM her yesterday to check in with her and see how she was.... no answer yet. Last post was last Monday the 17th....AZ 


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a christmas wish myfanwy that your day is filled with happiness and joy spent with good friends.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I have a few chores to do this morning and then a shower and knitting!! I might as well treat myself to my favorite pass time - nothing else will need alot of attention except of course DH!! But he seems content if I am sitting and knitting in sight. We will see how he does over the next couple of days... but come Wed if he is not eating and feeling better I'm afraid I'm going to have to drag him back to the hospital. Keep your fingers crossed that it is just the flu...AZ


All fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We like bay leaf and oregano Sam



thewren said:


> i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> 
> after christmas i plan on making a stock pot full of homemade vegetable soup - no meat - and freezing it. just trying to decide what spices i need to blend the flavors - maybe some thyme - any others that you knitters could suggest would be greatly appreciated. i plan on using some grains with it also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What lovely images of you with your family. I can just picture the kids busting at the seams with excitement at you opening their gifts to you. Seems they made excellent choices for their dear grandfather.

Have a wonderful Christmas Sam and a happy healthy New Year. I hope 2013 is full of new knitting projects for you. And there will be a new addition to your wonderful family! We all need to start knitting for that baby.

Stay happy, stay healthy, stay just the way you are.

Merry Christmas

Pontuf

.


thewren said:


> i should never stay up until almost four - the children wanted to open the gifts they got each other and for us this morning. so at nine o'clock we were all enconced in the living room - heidi, gary and i with coffee in hand - opening their gifts.
> 
> i was gifted a new bird feeder that takes mixed seeds, a package of suet from alex - avery got me a calendar with pictures of puppies for each month and ayden remembered that grandpa loves chocolate covered cherries so he gifted me with a box.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I've played a few times but I am very slow to the point of embarrassment . But lots of fun.

The ornament in my avatar was a gift we gave my DMIL a few years ago. She was ill for a very long time and loved to do jigsaw puzzles. There was always one in progress on a table in the house. She is gone now but it was so nice to hang that ornament on the tree.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> pontuf - what a great ornament - that is too great. have you been doing the jigsaws on jigzone?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

loved the card sandy - hope you and dh have a wonderful time at the beach - did you take some knitting along?

sam



Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Before we left for Seaside on Friday I was all caught up. Since arriving I have been trying to catch up (last 2 days) and finally made it. The weather was gorgeous when we arrived Friday afternoon but since then it has been rain off and on. Well it is the beach and anything can and does happen. One year we were here and it was 70 degrees on Christmas Eve it was glorious! I made cashew brittle before leaving home and I will be making some butterscotch fudge and the lemon shaker pie tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a wonderful christmas in store for you southern gal - how nice that dad is able to share in it.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> wow, everyone is so busy, i just put a choc cake into the oven. thats for bj's family christmas nite. he is at work not gonna get off till 4:30 then we go to moms to eat around 5:30. he has to work tomorrow, so he can eat and leave whenever, and since sister and bro in law are staying the nite with us, i can ride home with them. it get going late at moms christmas eve. games and such. i am fixing the tape ball with gifts and treats rolled into it as you roll with tape, make as big as you want and start passing it around when someone gets it, they can try to unwrap till someone rolls snake eyes on a pr of dice, i thought this would be fun for our bunch, i am trying to hunt things to put in the tape ball. (i don't remember if i heard this on here or pinterest.) but we are gonna do it at moms tonight along with dirty santa. i talked to sister this morn, they were going after dad early today and have him all day. then again early christmas morning.
> i have been cleaning house and have christmas music on as i work. i slept in and had coffee in bed, no breakfast. i finally did eat a cup of roma noodle soup. bj and i both had a stomach bug i guess, so we have been gobbling the immodium. so far today i feel great and no bathroom trips. (my uncle always said he had the diapoodees of the blow hole) so whatever glad thats the worst we had. bj said at the hospital it is full full with folks with the flu so glad we are all ok.
> Marianne, i just know your a false positive. i tested that a couple yrs ago, and can no longer give blood to the red cross, even though it was false, their red tape. So i am feeling good for your diagnosis. God listens to prayers and many have gone up for you. when you do get home, enjoy the family and C.
> Ezenby good to hear from you, prayers for you also.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ - BIL just drove back to Vegas today and drove right by Luchias. Guess what! Yep, open and a parking lot full of cars!

Guess those cream pies weren't meant for my holiday table this year.

Merry Christmas! And I hope your DH is much better today.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KTP works miracles! Thank you for all the well-wishes for my mom. It worked! She was dismissed today and is coming tomorrow! I'm sure it will be pretty hard on her, but she really wants to come. My sis and I feel that it is highly possible that this will be her last Christmas. Her breathing is bad and her bad days are coming more frequently. We want to make this a good experience for her and positive memories for the rest of us!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I still don't have my machine, but when I get it I'm going to really get some good rest! And I'll be plenty tired after the holidays.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was wonderful mjs - thanks so much for sharing. that was the ultimate in yarn bombing.

sam



mjs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7TnO6TBx4


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to pm her and see what is wrong - thanks for reminding me myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > a christmas wish myfanwy that your day is filled with happiness and joy spent with good friends.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Poledra! Thanks for asking...wrist /hand is coming along; suppose to get stitches out Friday and hard cast put on then. Hope you are having a wonderful Christmas eve.
quote=Poledra65]Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!

I've had the flu, I had hoped it was just a cold, but...I haven't had the flu or a cold in more years than I can remember, and with no flu shot in my life, that may change next year, this sucks. I feel much better today, so now I need to start reading.

Have a very merry Christmas to all celebrating the day, and happy Holidays to everyone else, have a great week going into the New Year, may it be a wonderful and blessed one for all.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good pup lover - thanks.

sam


Pup lover said:


> We like bay leaf and oregano Sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - what great news - have a truly wonderful holiday -

sam



pammie1234 said:


> KTP works miracles! Thank you for all the well-wishes for my mom. It worked! She was dismissed today and is coming tomorrow! I'm sure it will be pretty hard on her, but she really wants to come. My sis and I feel that it is highly possible that this will be her last Christmas. Her breathing is bad and her bad days are coming more frequently. We want to make this a good experience for her and positive memories for the rest of us!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just had to share: we had a secret elf exchange among some of us at work, and I am just tickled with mine--it came today. Undyed alpaca/wool yarn and ornaments she made herself. I can't wait to knit with this yumminess, and the ornaments are already on the tree!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh sorlenna - the yarn look wonderful - so soft - and what a great color. love the ornaments - could never quite get the gist of plastic mesh.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> I just had to share: we had a secret elf exchange among some of us at work, and I am just tickled with mine--it came today. Undyed alpaca/wool yarn and ornaments she made herself. I can't wait to knit with this yumminess, and the ornaments are already on the tree!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thank you NanaCaren!!! Making my grocery list!!! AZ
> 
> You are very welcome, it was still open on my desktop. I had to get mushrooms while I was out shopping this afternoon. I had the crockpot on low so when I opened the door when I got home awesomeness smells greeted me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm so happy that you will be home for Christmas, Marianne. I hope that you continue to improve.

Sam, you are so right about cleaning. I think I am going to get the Roomba with some of my work money! That will help. I'll do some of my cooking tonight and the rest in the morning. Everyone should get here about 1:30. We are expecting bad weather! I'm sure everyone will leave as soon as possible to avoid it. Everyone is about 2 hours away, so it really won't be bad if they get going before it gets too bad.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how cool is that - hope everyone enjoys it - i think it is the best ever.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I snook taste when I got home, it is fantastic. I will be gifting a jar to Benjamin for christmas. I am sure he will love it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > how cool is that - hope everyone enjoys it - i think it is the best ever.
> ...


  I do my best to make good food. It has not been up to par lately, my mind has been other wise occupied.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now there's a thought- if I ever get to the US- first stop Defiance, then work my way East then west! So Sam and I can proclaim Happy Birthday together!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do pop in a bit north on your way west and drop in for a hug! hmmmm, stay a night or two as well!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> We like bay leaf and oregano Sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And one sprig of dill! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> KTP works miracles! Thank you for all the well-wishes for my mom. It worked! She was dismissed today and is coming tomorrow! I'm sure it will be pretty hard on her, but she really wants to come. My sis and I feel that it is highly possible that this will be her last Christmas. Her breathing is bad and her bad days are coming more frequently. We want to make this a good experience for her and positive memories for the rest of us!


So pleased for you all! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh sorlenna - the yarn look wonderful - so soft - and what a great color. love the ornaments - could never quite get the gist of plastic mesh.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


The yarn is undyed--would love to meet the critters it came from!

And I think dill makes a great herb for soup.

Pammie, such wonderful news that your mom will be there with you. I know you will treasure this time.

Marianne, YES. You'd better get better. 

So...we couldn't stand it any longer--it IS Christmas eve and Christmas Day somewhere (lol)...we opened the big box from my best friend. It's one of those Keurig coffee makers! It's like a spaceship for coffee lovers! (She knows how I love coffee, especially when I can share it with her.) I am just blown away...she is gonna get SUCH a hug when I see her in person! And now I'm going to go and have my first cup in her honor!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sorlenna,

We got a Keurig last year for Christmas and really love it. There are so many different kinds and flavors of coffee to try plus tea and hot chocolate as well..It is really fast when you are in a hurry. I know you will love it, too.


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting tea party 21 december 12
> 
> I hope everyone has slowed down enough that they can enjoy the holidays  time for all the rushing around to come to an end so you can sit and enjoy your decorations.
> 
> ...


What is a knitting tea party and how come sooooo many folks check out this chit chat?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> -27degrees C. !!! which is: -27 + -27 = minus 54 -subtract 32 = minus 22 deg. F!! tomorrow afternoon.
> Not counting the wind chill. that is called a
> winter day, and cold for Christmas even here in Alberta.
> 
> ...


That's cold!! I just go to "convert this", don't do the math.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Just stopping by to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> KTP works miracles! Thank you for all the well-wishes for my mom. It worked! She was dismissed today and is coming tomorrow! I'm sure it will be pretty hard on her, but she really wants to come. My sis and I feel that it is highly possible that this will be her last Christmas. Her breathing is bad and her bad days are coming more frequently. We want to make this a good experience for her and positive memories for the rest of us!


Pammie so glad to hear Mom will be there for Christmas Day - Enjoy my friend!!!!!!! AZ


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I wish all my friends on KTP a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ooh sorlenna - the yarn look wonderful - so soft - and what a great color. love the ornaments - could never quite get the gist of plastic mesh.
> ...


How fun!!!! Well I know who is in charge of coffee orders for the KTP!!! - AZ


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my KTP friends who celebrate and Happy Holidays to everyone else. I know I have not been on the last few tea parties because I was busy knitting, trying the finish up my Christmas presents. Anyway I have been reading, trying to keep up and my prayers go out to everyone who is in need. I also want to thank everyone for all the wonderful recipes and especially Sam for hosting all our wonderful tea parties. I hope to see everyone here in the new year and wish everyone the best year yet.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorlenna...thanks for the B-day wishes.
Make devil eggs like you have mentioned except I use just mayonnaise and no sour cream. Ill try yours...may like it better. Have you used dill?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rats, Joy! missed you! I just had to get my head rested- the cold is taking a while to throw off- When I go down it is usually for at least a three week period.
Do please give Tim a hug from me- does he get into the Lord of the Rings at all? we have a lot of tourist promotion going on about being supposedly 'Middle Earth'. and of course they have released the first Hobbit movie- rather varied reaction to that- had wondered myself how such a slim volume could become three movies, while LotR was three also!
Any way- Happy Christmas![/quote]

Hope your Christmas was joy filled, Julie.

Tim doesn't get into fiction literature at all. The autism keeps him in the concrete and factual. Any role-playing that he enjoys is strictly verbal--and then he causes much laughter for himself and his fellow-actor. I am usually the straight man. Quite often the wit and humor have us both in stitches!!

His mom has often said it would be interesting if there were some kind of ticker tape picking up his thoughts and passing out his ear so that we could all participate in what goes on in his mind that he can't quite get into words.

Take care of yourself, Julie. We are expecting some severe winter weather over the next 4 or 5 days, including ice and freezing rain.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just put an app on my phone that shows where Santa is. It is pretty cute. He is still in Europe, I think his next stop is in Germany. Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas Eve! I hope that those that do not celebrate Christmas will have a wonderful and safe evening. This is the first time all day that I feel happy! I'm watching for Santa!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Sorlenna...thanks for the B-day wishes.
> Make devil eggs like you have mentioned except I use just mayonnaise and no sour cream. Ill try yours...may like it better. Have you used dill?


I haven't--I'll try to remember for next time!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > ooh sorlenna - the yarn look wonderful - so soft - and what a great color. love the ornaments - could never quite get the gist of plastic mesh.
> ...


Cheers!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

judihaven said:


> What is a knitting tea party and how come sooooo many folks check out this chit chat?


It is where the folks from all over the world come to chat in the tea parlour and where we all sit around having our favorite beverage -- tea, coffee, whatever. We share our lives, recipes, encouragements, disappointments, joys, and some light hearted discussions. We are all knit together with our yarn of love and laughter and belonging. Come join our knitting tea party (KTP). Sam, aka theWren is our host. Merry Christmas, Judy and welcome! Sam will give you a welcoming too and so will others!  :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just put an app on my phone that shows where Santa is. It is pretty cute. He is still in Europe, I think his next stop is in Germany. Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas Eve! I hope that those that do not celebrate Christmas will have a wonderful and safe evening. This is the first time all day that I feel happy! I'm watching for Santa!


Well let me know when he gets to you - I will go out and wait on the curb ..... oh wait, I don't have a curb.... or a chimney - dang I'm in trouble..... ha ha! AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I wish all my friends on KTP a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.


Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too. 
How is the weather where you are?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I just put an app on my phone that shows where Santa is. It is pretty cute. He is still in Europe, I think his next stop is in Germany. Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas Eve! I hope that those that do not celebrate Christmas will have a wonderful and safe evening. This is the first time all day that I feel happy! I'm watching for Santa!
> ...


I hear tell that Santa has a special elf he uses to deliver those packages to the ones who have houses like yours! And you will never get to see this elf as only Santa is able to see him, but he leaves presents where ever he goes! You will know he has been when you see the gifts left for you and yours! Merry Christmas! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

judihaven said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting tea party 21 december 12
> ...


Well lots of yarnies come to visit the knitting tea party because it's a wonderful place to be!! Our host Sam keeps us in line (well he tries) and we place nicely with each other 99% of the time!! We share patterns, recipes, triumphs and tragedies - Oh that was a great rhyme!!! Please join us - post pictures - tell us about yourself and your projects, we love new voices in the parlor!! Welcome Judi!!! from AZ Sticks


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:



> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> 
> after christmas i plan on making a stock pot full of homemade vegetable soup - no meat - and freezing it. just trying to decide what spices i need to blend the flavors - maybe some thyme - any others that you knitters could suggest would be greatly appreciated. i plan on using some grains with it also.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well let me know when he gets to you - I will go out and wait on the curb ..... oh wait, I don't have a curb.... or a chimney - dang I'm in trouble..... ha ha! AZ[/quote]

He's in Morocco now and should be at my house in 5 hours 23 minutes and 22 seconds


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, I'm about 4 hours just about due east of Sam's place. You'd be more than welcome here, also, on any US trip you might care to make.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's some things that I have made. I should be working and cooking, but I'm on KTP!

First is the afghan I made for my DD's friend that got married in October. Second is the beginning of the scarf I made for DD's co-worker that gave her the washer and dryer. I forgot to take a picture when it was finished. Third is the holly leaf soaps we made for friends and family. Last is a tea pot and cosy I saw at Target. This is the first time I have seen anything like that in a non-specialty store. 

I hope they all get loaded.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I knew how to turn pictures!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

What is a knitting tea party and how come sooooo many folks check out this chit chat?[/quote]

Knitting Tea Party is a virtual gathering for tea ( or your drink of choice) and light, civil conversation about our knit or crochet projects, recipes, family events, work situations, joyous news or sad happenings. All shared among a group of caring friends who have met around the virtual tea table at Sam's place. Sam is also known as 'thewren'. He is our host/moderator and very graciously keeps reasonable track of the conversations, joys, sorrows, projects, and recipes.

Any and all are welcome here. There's always room at the table and fresh tea under the cosy, as Sam says. Drop into the conversations/postings as often as you can. Since our friends are all over the world someone is almost always available to chat.

Hope to hear from you again soon. There are several of us named Joy and/or Roberta (and I carry both names) so I sign as

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna...thanks for the B-day wishes.
> ...


Tim's mom puts crumbled feta or bleu cheese in her deviled eggs.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> loved the card sandy - hope you and dh have a wonderful time at the beach - did you take some knitting along?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


I'd probably like them with feta, but I don't think DD would go for me messing with the "family recipe," especially if it involves bleu cheese.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Here's some things that I have made. I should be working and cooking, but I'm on KTP!
> 
> First is the afghan I made for my DD's friend that got married in October. Second is the beginning of the scarf I made for DD's co-worker that gave her the washer and dryer. I forgot to take a picture when it was finished. Third is the holly leaf soaps we made for friends and family. Last is a tea pot and cosy I saw at Target. This is the first time I have seen anything like that in a non-specialty store.
> 
> I hope they all get loaded.


Those are very nice, lovely work.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > I wish all my friends on KTP a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.
> ...


The weather is very wet, not Christmassy at all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


That doesn't sound like much fun at all. 
Tonight I am sitting on the emergency room with my Chrissy, she was with her boyfriend at church and passed put. One of the ladies called an ambulance. Her boyfriend was rather scared when he called to tell me. We are waiting on test results and hoping to go home.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Oh I hope she is ok. Hugs and lots of healing energy on its way to you all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


Thank you. They think maybe she is anemic.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Chrissy could be dehydrated.....sometimes we all forget to drink water when busy and involved with our plans.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I am just on page 24 of 66. Thought I would stop and jot a note to wish all my beloved friends the Merriest of Christmases. 
Our family got together Sunday night (the 23rd). Loved having all my girls and their families gather. It would have been perfect if my son and DIL had been able to make it.
We only buy for the grandkids, but our kids insist on gifts for us. Two of my daughters went together and gave me a Kindle Fire, my other daughter gave me two pieces of Calphalon cookware,


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

DH gave me a Bose stereo system. I will love that for my gospel CDs. My son (who was not able to leave work) sent us a gift certificate to a favourite restaurant. WHAT I loved more then anything was listening to all my girls laughing and enjoying one another and the grands having fun with their cousins.
I cannot begin to tell you all what all you mean to me. There are no word to appropriately express my sincere love and concern for each and every one of you...Betty


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Chrissy could be dehydrated.....sometimes we all forget to drink water when busy and involved with our plans.


They said she has a sinus infection and has to do follow up after the infection is cleared up. They will do another CT scan after. They said she seemed to be well hydrated, which was nice to know.

Good night and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful afghan and scarf. do the soaps smell. very cool tea pot and cosy- who would have thought target would handle something like that.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Here's some things that I have made. I should be working and cooking, but I'm on KTP!
> 
> First is the afghan I made for my DD's friend that got married in October. Second is the beginning of the scarf I made for DD's co-worker that gave her the washer and dryer. I forgot to take a picture when it was finished. Third is the holly leaf soaps we made for friends and family. Last is a tea pot and cosy I saw at Target. This is the first time I have seen anything like that in a non-specialty store.
> 
> I hope they all get loaded.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks joy - that is a good idea -

sam



jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our weatherman said the storm we are to get wednesday is heading into the texas panhandle now so don't know how wid a swath it is cutting - hope you don't have too bad weather for those that need to travel. stay warm.

sam

i love my roomba.



pammie1234 said:


> I'm so happy that you will be home for Christmas, Marianne. I hope that you continue to improve.
> 
> Sam, you are so right about cleaning. I think I am going to get the Roomba with some of my work money! That will help. I'll do some of my cooking tonight and the rest in the morning. Everyone should get here about 1:30. We are expecting bad weather! I'm sure everyone will leave as soon as possible to avoid it. Everyone is about 2 hours away, so it really won't be bad if they get going before it gets too bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never thought of using dill - that would be different.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > We like bay leaf and oregano Sam
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party judihaven - we are a group of knitters - recipe sharers - who together form a group of caring, loving and supporting men and women - we share our ups and our downs - our joys and our doubts and tragedies. we also have each others back - we give love and support for those in need - all over a cup of tea at our virtual tea table. please join us - the more we have in the conversation the better it gets.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

redriot60 - so glad you stopped by - we will be looking for you in the new year. merry christmas to you and yours.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my KTP friends who celebrate and Happy Holidays to everyone else. I know I have not been on the last few tea parties because I was busy knitting, trying the finish up my Christmas presents. Anyway I have been reading, trying to keep up and my prayers go out to everyone who is in need. I also want to thank everyone for all the wonderful recipes and especially Sam for hosting all our wonderful tea parties. I hope to see everyone here in the new year and wish everyone the best year yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

both of those cheeses would make marvelous deviled eggs - i also like a little horseradish in them.

sam



jheiens said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - sending healing energy to dd - and some calming positive energy to you.

sam

hope all turns out well and that everyone is around the tree in the morning.



NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you bulldog - so glad that your holiday was such fun. i have a bose radio i really enjoy so know you will love your stereo system.

hope to see you more often after the holidays.

sam



Bulldog said:


> DH gave me a Bose stereo system. I will love that for my gospel CDs. My son (who was not able to leave work) sent us a gift certificate to a favourite restaurant. WHAT I loved more then anything was listening to all my girls laughing and enjoying one another and the grands having fun with their cousins.
> I cannot begin to tell you all what all you mean to me. There are no word to appropriately express my sincere love and concern for each and every one of you...Betty


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i may be on here all by my lonesome - waiting for heidi and family to be home so i know they are safe. the roads don't seem to be too bad the way traffic is moving - i will just be glad when they are home. there are a lot of crazy drivers our there.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am on page 3 so I definitely have catching up to do. Feeling much better, hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, and doing well. 
We are going to my DStepmothers tomorrow afternoon to do our Christmas, she has to work tomorrow until 4pm. We are having lasagna and pumpkin pie for dinner, it'll just be the 3 of us so it works perfectly, the lasagna is ready to go in the oven. We do have snow coming down, so DH will have a white Christmas for the 1st time ever. 
I'm going to make some more tea, finish the sock I'm working on and try to get some pages read on this weeks TP. Have a happy ya'll.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm just getting ready to do stockings and then turn in--we will be 7 for dinner tomorrow, but I only have the veggies and stuffing to do then.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - is is officially christmas day in northwest ohio - am wondering how you are myfanwy - your day is coming to a close. 

have a great christmas day everyone - talk to you tomorrow.

sam


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!


Good morning Lurker...merry Christmas.....


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Wishing one and all a very Merry Christmas (or whatever suits) and pain and stress free day xx


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a cool card Sandy! Hope you are having great weather at the Shore.

Merry Christmas!

pontuf

Merry Christmas everyone!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3877294188239&source=jl999[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Hope you're now home and she's recovered.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Christmas to all at the KTP!! Have a lovely day.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's Christmas Day!
Love to all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke 'enjoying' Christmas Eve!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Gee.... Such a sweetheart! Right in time For his first Christmas!

Pontuf



KateB said:


> Luke 'enjoying' Christmas Eve!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke 'enjoying' Christmas Eve!


you can see he is not the 'new born' any longer! He is focusing on something or other. Life must be so different with him in it! lovely shot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > And once again I seem to be here solo- I guess to be expected at this time of year- we have just turned the corner- it is Christmas day here!
> ...


And good afternoon, now, Agnes- I was a bit tired when I got home- read but did not respond! it is 1-35 am here- Wednesday the 26th Boxing day, and everything will still be shut down- or at least the banks are on holiday- the shops will be opening- but for shorter hours. Do I recall that you are working through?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Mjs - this is an incredible story and massive creative undertaking. Thank you for posting it. It's a special story.
> I would love to knit for a creative project for charity. If anyone knows of one please pm me or post.
> 
> Thanks again. My DH and I really enjoyed watching it.
> ...


It was a really interesting watch- a real community effort- thanks mjs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I did PM her yesterday to check in with her and see how she was.... no answer yet. Last post was last Monday the 17th....AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Now Boxing Day early- bread started. I do hope we hear soon from Marge!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> KTP works miracles! Thank you for all the well-wishes for my mom. It worked! She was dismissed today and is coming tomorrow! I'm sure it will be pretty hard on her, but she really wants to come. My sis and I feel that it is highly possible that this will be her last Christmas. Her breathing is bad and her bad days are coming more frequently. We want to make this a good experience for her and positive memories for the rest of us!


That is such good news, Pammie! Even if tinged with sadness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

LadyRN49 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


And a Merry Christmas- New Year to you! is WV West Virginia? And welcome to our [Sam's] table!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi Poledra! Thanks for asking...wrist /hand is coming along; suppose to get stitches out Friday and hard cast put on then. Hope you are having a wonderful Christmas eve.
> quote=Poledra65]Hello everyone, Sam it looks like it's another wonderful tea party, I have so much to catch up on. I hope Marianne and everyone are well and home for the holidays, Julie, sorry your visit wasn't quite what you hoped for, hope you are doing well and that Fale is having a good holiday. Gwen, how's the wrist healing, well, I hope? Anyone I missed it wasn't intentional, my brains still a bit fuzzy, but I'm back to knitting, yay!
> 
> Christmas Day was lovely! So good to be with old friends- I have come home with a lovely tube of shower gel [Weleda]. ooopsy
> ...


[/quote]

sorry about the bit in the middle
Christmas Day was lovely! [can't cut and paste- have tried and tried but laptop will not do as told!]
Sticky early morning 26th here- bread under way- better done now than adding to the day time heat!
Hope you are fully recovered- I am fighting a descent to the chest! 
Doctor Friday- earliest I could get!
Planning on getting more 'supplies' [knitting] on Saturday- there are some good sales.
I do hope things are improving for NanaCaren and her Chrissie- such a worry!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas NanaCaren Here in Georgia is is wet and 46F which for us is cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas 5!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to pm her and see what is wrong - thanks for reminding me myfanwy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


my pleasure Sam- Marge is a really 'good sort'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Gwen! how is your day Dawning!?

Ah I see you have already answered that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Merry Christmas* everyone!
I am off to bake the cherry and blueberry pies and peel a mountain of potatoes!! Then spending the day with my Mom and Dad. My brother and his wife arrive tomorrow. Baking the ham tomorrow too! take care and if you are out and about, be safe! love you all, hugs and prayers,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I just had to share: we had a secret elf exchange among some of us at work, and I am just tickled with mine--it came today. Undyed alpaca/wool yarn and ornaments she made herself. I can't wait to knit with this yumminess, and the ornaments are already on the tree!


that is such a thoughtful gift!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam. Poledra. Lurker...Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Now there's a thought- if I ever get to the US- first stop Defiance, then work my way East then west! So Sam and I can proclaim Happy Birthday together!
> ...


you will definitely be on the list, 5 if I ever get there! I can see it being a 6 month visit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

judihaven said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting tea party 21 december 12
> ...


One thing I can tell you- A knitting Tea Party is a lot of fun, and caring, and talk of what we are up to, sharing of highs and lows- and a very diverse group from quite a number of places on the globe, who meet 'virtually' at Sam's table each week!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Christmas eve was wonderful as well as this morning. Daughters all loved what I had knitted them. We had my brother who lives in Wisconsin call as Santa and ask to speak to the youngest two grandkids and it was delightful. The older one (9) is very shy and didn,t say much but the 7 yr old was hysterically funny and REALLY bought into that he was speaking to Santa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I wish all my friends on KTP a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.


Hope you are having a lovely afternoon, Silverowl!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas eve was wonderful as well as this morning. Daughters all loved what I had knitted them. We had my brother who lives in Wisconsin call as Santa and ask to speak to the youngest two grandkids and it was delightful. The older one (9) is very shy and didn,t say much but the 7 yr old was hysterically funny and REALLY bought into that he was speaking to Santa


Lovely shot! Treasure the innocence while they still have it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie so very glad your mom got to come home for Christmas. That is the best present ever for you and yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my KTP friends who celebrate and Happy Holidays to everyone else. I know I have not been on the last few tea parties because I was busy knitting, trying the finish up my Christmas presents. Anyway I have been reading, trying to keep up and my prayers go out to everyone who is in need. I also want to thank everyone for all the wonderful recipes and especially Sam for hosting all our wonderful tea parties. I hope to see everyone here in the new year and wish everyone the best year yet.


Merry Christmas Redriet!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


haha, I am loving it!! you stay as long as you like!!!! Got my spare bedroom all set and ready for you!! so is the pantry and you will let me know what else you need!! I just got an email from Amazon confirming that the cd of Mozarts requiem in D minor is on its way and we will enjoy it together!! I would be delighted to have you as my guest, girlfriend :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker my understanding of Boxing Day is that you discard unwanted things...do you give items to charities? For or family the 26th is youngest's birthday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Rats, Joy! missed you! I just had to get my head rested- the cold is taking a while to throw off- When I go down it is usually for at least a three week period.
> Do please give Tim a hug from me- does he get into the Lord of the Rings at all? we have a lot of tourist promotion going on about being supposedly 'Middle Earth'. and of course they have released the first Hobbit movie- rather varied reaction to that- had wondered myself how such a slim volume could become three movies, while LotR was three also!
> Any way- Happy Christmas!


Hope your Christmas was joy filled, Julie.

Tim doesn't get into fiction literature at all. The autism keeps him in the concrete and factual. Any role-playing that he enjoys is strictly verbal--and then he causes much laughter for himself and his fellow-actor. I am usually the straight man. Quite often the wit and humor have us both in stitches!!

His mom has often said it would be interesting if there were some kind of ticker tape picking up his thoughts and passing out his ear so that we could all participate in what goes on in his mind that he can't quite get into words.

Take care of yourself, Julie. We are expecting some severe winter weather over the next 4 or 5 days, including ice and freezing rain.

Ohio Joy[/quote]

just wondered!?

While we have warm sticky air from the tropics- but at least we have not had the severe rain and wind they were worried might come in.
Not a day for the beach at all yesterday! But it was different for the South Island.
I had an email from my cousin- the weather on the West Coast [South Island] is lovely- and has been as hot as 33C in places! - that is about 91F.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone! DH got me a very nice camera. Our old one was slow to take the picture when suppressed the button and then you have to wait10-15 seconds before you could take another picture. As you all know pets and grandkids won't hold their poses and wait lol. Will be nice to get what we see instead of the side of back of heads. It has stank not being able to eat . all of the good food around. Too many nuts, too much dairy, etc. Pain is not As bad so that is good. I am tired of remembering to take pills and which one did I take and how many. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful peaceful and love filled day. Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas 5!


Right back at you Gwenie!!! hope your stockings did not fall down as I know they are overstuffed with joy and goodness! Blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well then the two of you can head way south and I'll put you up here for a stay!



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker my understanding of Boxing Day is that you discard unwanted things...do you give items to charities? For or family the 26th is youngest's birthday.


I used do it more as a child- Mum was a great one for keeping up with the traditions.
This year I have earmarked a clean up day for the sitting room!

You will definitely be on the list, When and IF I ever get there!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Chrissy was sent home last night we still don't know what caused her to pass out. They did find she has a sinus infection, so she is on antibiotics. 
The teens were up and excited as always too early this morning.



thewren said:


> caren - sending healing energy to dd - and some calming positive energy to you.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful gift PupLover! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! DH got me a very nice camera. Our old one was slow to take the picture when suppressed the button and then you have to wait10-15 seconds before you could take another picture. As you all know pets and grandkids won't hold their poses and wait lol. Will be nice to get what we see instead of the side of back of heads. It has stank not being able to eat . all of the good food around. Too many nuts, too much dairy, etc. Pain is not As bad so that is good. I am tired of remembering to take pills and which one did I take and how many.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful peaceful and love filled day. Hugs and prayers to all!


the camera sounds great!
Can you not get a 'blister pack' [pills dispensed in a pack with time of day marked- so you know exactly where you are?
It makes such a difference when the pill regime is complex!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Merry Christmas Gweniepooh! how is your hand doing?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

*Gwenie*, you are listed as a go-to-visit place!!

Good morning *Pup Lover*! Merry Christmas and may your day be merry and bright and filled with the wonder of Christmas!

*Sam*, wishing you a joyous day doing what you love to do best! I wish you all great and adventurous things today! Bless your socks off for being our KTP host and loving us all through our ups and downs!!! Give Hickory a petting for me and yup, a kiss on her nose too! :thumbup: 

*Nana Caren*, I pray for health and happiness for you and yours! And if Santa's sleigh is available I will arrive with my own bag of stuffed goodies in it for you -- perhaps a warm afghan to cuddle up in and knitted socks to bless your feet with every step you take!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


She is doing better but we still have to have more tests run to hopflly find out what is causing her to pass out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke 'enjoying' Christmas Eve!


What a little sweetie pie he is.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hi Julie, that was not offered here. Just two bottles with how many times a day to take them. Just realized this morning I have forgotten my thyroid meds the last 3 days. I do have a daily container for my thyroid I think I will try filling that. It will at least let me see what I have yet to take or what I missed  As long as I remember to look at it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It's getting better; overdid trying to knit a beanie yesterday and just ended up giving a card and showed the recipient the WIP. They were thrilled. DH gave me the cutest heating pad that has a pocket to put your hands in; said he thought it might help my hands with all the knitting. Is even my favorite color..purple.



Pup lover said:


> Merry Christmas Gweniepooh! how is your hand doing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hi Julie, that was not offered here. Just two bottles with how many times a day to take them. Just realized this morning I have forgotten my thyroid meds the last 3 days. I do have a daily container for my thyroid I think I will try filling that. It will at least let me see what I have yet to take or what I missed  As long as I remember to look at it


those boxes that you fill up your self are the next best alternative- but I find I have to do a day at a time- not a week-because with our humidity the pills start dissolving!
Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Merry Christmas NanaCaren Here in Georgia is is wet and 46F which for us is cold.


Merry Christmas Gweniepooh, it is 18*F here and chilly. 8 inches of snow in the forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never. 

Kate Lukeis adorable and looks older than a month. (is that right?) He is so alert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I'm about 4 hours just about due east of Sam's place. You'd be more than welcome here, also, on any US trip you might care to make.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Just dreaming, Joy! but would love to come and visit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does look older...what an adorable baby!


Pup lover said:


> Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> 
> Kate Lukeis adorable and looks older than a month. (is that right?) He is so alert.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops double post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Here's some things that I have made. I should be working and cooking, but I'm on KTP!
> 
> First is the afghan I made for my DD's friend that got married in October. Second is the beginning of the scarf I made for DD's co-worker that gave her the washer and dryer. I forgot to take a picture when it was finished. Third is the holly leaf soaps we made for friends and family. Last is a tea pot and cosy I saw at Target. This is the first time I have seen anything like that in a non-specialty store.
> 
> I hope they all get loaded.


Such beautiful work, Pammie!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas NanaCaren Here in Georgia is is wet and 46F which for us is cold.
> ...


Merry Christmas NanaCaren! We have a few patches of snow and that is all. I am ready for some white stuff it makes everything so pretty. I have not heard how much we are to get it is in our forecast for tomorrow also. Hope that they are able to figure out the why quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, I am on page 3 so I definitely have catching up to do. Feeling much better, hope everyone is having a great Christmas Eve or Christmas Day, and doing well.
> We are going to my DStepmothers tomorrow afternoon to do our Christmas, she has to work tomorrow until 4pm. We are having lasagna and pumpkin pie for dinner, it'll just be the 3 of us so it works perfectly, the lasagna is ready to go in the oven. We do have snow coming down, so DH will have a white Christmas for the 1st time ever.
> I'm going to make some more tea, finish the sock I'm working on and try to get some pages read on this weeks TP. Have a happy ya'll.


Merry Christmas Kaye!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Its Christmas Time Again





Joy to the World!





Merry Christmas to You!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to go stick a ham and a turkey breast in the oven...that is the extent of my cooking today...very low key; just grazing ham. turkey. rolls, maybe some sweet potatoes. 

Will check in later.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5 thanks again for the link you sent for the diet. Atleast ketchup and peanut (smooth) butter were on it or I would be in big trouble! I have had two baked potatoes with ketchup and lots of crackers n pb.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you!



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Julie, that was not offered here. Just two bottles with how many times a day to take them. Just realized this morning I have forgotten my thyroid meds the last 3 days. I do have a daily container for my thyroid I think I will try filling that. It will at least let me see what I have yet to take or what I missed  As long as I remember to look at it
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 5 thanks again for the link you sent for the diet. Atleast ketchup and peanut (smooth) butter were on it or I would be in big trouble! I have had two baked potatoes with ketchup and lots of crackers n pb.


*chuckles* life is GOOD afterall!!! I just cant start the day without that peanut butter! And I declare it a national food group all unto its own!!! then comes coffee, and then the potatoe chips! May your diet woes become sources of delight for you as you embark on a new way of eating! hugs and loves, gf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - is is officially christmas day in northwest ohio - am wondering how you are myfanwy - your day is coming to a close.
> 
> have a great christmas day everyone - talk to you tomorrow.
> 
> sam


can't remember if I have already replied Sam! the day is dawning gradually- like it is nearly 3 am- and I need to rest up again for a bit. December 26th - I think it is about 9 am Christmas with you, Do I recall you and Hickory are having a quiet day? Bread on the way- a white loaf so I can make stuffing and the onion Bread Sauce that I love- I will buy a chicken on Saturday- when I get my money- be a treat for me and the dogs!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

PoledraMerry Christmas! Your DH has never had a white Christmas? How fun for both of you!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go stick a ham and a turkey breast in the oven...that is the extent of my cooking today...very low key; just grazing ham. turkey. rolls, maybe some sweet potatoes.
> 
> Will check in later.


I only have to bring ice cream and drinks for the dinner today, we are headed to MUm's this year. Makes my life easier for sure.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


I hope you get some snow jus not enough to cause and problems. 
I hope they do too, I have to start her on extra iron until we go for more tests.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all!
Right now, I'm watching "Christmas Cottage"; the story of Thomas Kincaid.(sp) I've always loved this movie!
I had my Christmas last Sunday. We went to my sister's house to have Christmas Breakfast. It was the only time some of us could get together. lol Also, my dad was up from Oregon, so I wanted him to meet my youngest daughter's boyfriend. My dad, and my sister both thought he was very nice! What a relief! lol Somehow, my dad can tell, just by a hand shake, what kind of person you are. He's always been that way. 
Well, it's 5:44 AM on Christmas Day. I hope everyone is safe and warm, and for those who are ill, or have family that are ill, I pray God lays his healing hands on you.

Welcome to the new people, or new to me anyway. lol This is a fun group, and everyone makes everyone else feel so welcome. You will love it here. 

Marianne, I am saying a special prayer for you, that the doctors are all wrong, and they finally find out what is going on.

Julie, I'm praying this cold doesn't stay long, and doesn't turn into Bronchitis. 

For all the husbands who have been diagnosed with various things, I pray for them too.

I know there are more people who need prayers, but I can't seem to remember every one of them. I must be getting old.LOL

Well, my show is over now, so I better get to bed. I have to work tonight, and I don't want to over sleep. I've even made a pumpkin pie to take in with me! lol

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and have a wonderful Season!

Roberta


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> PoledraMerry Christmas! Your DH has never had a white Christmas? How fun for both of you!


Poledra, may your noses be kissed with snowflakes today! Merry Christmas


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi all!
> Right now, I'm watching "Christmas Cottage"; the story of Thomas Kincaid.(sp) I've always loved this movie!
> I had my Christmas last Sunday. We went to my sister's house to have Christmas Breakfast. It was the only time some of us could get together. lol Also, my dad was up from Oregon, so I wanted him to meet my youngest daughter's boyfriend. My dad, and my sister both thought he was very nice! What a relief! lol Somehow, my dad can tell, just by a hand shake, what kind of person you are. He's always been that way.
> Well, it's 5:44 AM on Christmas Day. I hope everyone is safe and warm, and for those who are ill, or have family that are ill, I pray God lays his healing hands on you.
> ...


Merry Christmas Roberta! The special time of year that brings all our hearts closer and a time for reflecting all the good things life has brought us! Wishing you many blessings of peace and delights for this next year! hmmmm, you will find them wrapped with love in your stocking! 

I must see if I can find that movie The Christmas Cottage. I have not seen it and find Thomas Kincaides' paintings very serene and pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > well - is is officially christmas day in northwest ohio - am wondering how you are myfanwy - your day is coming to a close.
> ...


That sounds like a tasty meal for sure. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi all!
> Right now, I'm watching "Christmas Cottage"; the story of Thomas Kincaid.(sp) I've always loved this movie!
> I had my Christmas last Sunday. We went to my sister's house to have Christmas Breakfast. It was the only time some of us could get together. lol Also, my dad was up from Oregon, so I wanted him to meet my youngest daughter's boyfriend. My dad, and my sister both thought he was very nice! What a relief! lol Somehow, my dad can tell, just by a hand shake, what kind of person you are. He's always been that way.
> Well, it's 5:44 AM on Christmas Day. I hope everyone is safe and warm, and for those who are ill, or have family that are ill, I pray God lays his healing hands on you.
> ...


Thank you Roberta, hope you get a good sleep, without interruption!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I thought I would share with you a photo of the Service of Lights that the Anglican Church does every year on Christmas Eve in our town. Every grave has a candle lit and put on it for those loved ones who have passed on. We have two cemetaries in my little town and both are done on Christmas Eve in like manner. Candles are also placed on the main walk way and the path is ploughed out specially for this. Prayers and songs of faith are sung by those taking part in this Service of Lights.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Luke's a darling boy. I love the hat as it expresses my feelings as well. We lived in England for a time and I never warmed up to sprouts. They were often the veg that was served at restaurants when we ate out.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all at KTP. And Happy Boxing Day too. I'm still in New York and having a wonderful time. I hope all here are doing well and enjoying family and friends today.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

5-I love the picture of the candlelight ceremony. What a beautiful way to remember loved ones.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> 5-I love the picture of the candlelight ceremony. What a beautiful way to remember loved ones.


And the temps were -28'C last evening. If it were warmer out, I would have gone to the Service of Lights. Today the reminants of the candle holders will be picked up. Glass jars were collected by the town and candles placed inside on a bed of sand. These were then placed in white/clear bags hense the "glow". The candles were lit once everything was placed on the ground.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is 7:40 AM here in Calgary - very very cold. We celebrated Christmas last night at my sons and had a wonderful, family time. Everyone seemed to love the gifts I made and I had a great discussion about Santa with our 8 year old Grand daughter - If only I had a tape recorder to keep some of our conversations. I seem to be the one in the family that she likes to discuss things with. It was nice to see my dil's family there too. I made her Mom a waterfall top and she teared up - She is in a seniors' lodge and has a walker so she also liked the stashbuster bag I made to go with it too. 

All in all it was a wonderful time. Pat and I are going to 'hunker down' here at home today, and as we have leftover turkey and trimmings, I don't have to cook. I have read up to now and wish you all a wonderful Christmas - I want to once again thank you for the wonderful welcome I have received here. 

We are at -28C right now -- so it sounds as if it is cold all over. Five - keep warm! I am happy that you all sound as if things are okay with you. I pray for family members who are not feeling well. Marianne and Dreamweaver, it has been a tough year for both of you and I hope next year is a great improvement. 

This is the first Christmas in 4 years that I really enjoyed Christmas - life has its ups and downs but our 'down' seems to be changing to an up swing. In my life (and there have been a lot of years) my life has been like a wave of hills and valleys, I think we are heading to a hill where we can look out and see sunshine and happiness. I have much to be thankful for. Pat (husband) is 
doing so well, 2 years ago we didn't know if he would survive the double heart valves replacement surgery-the prognosis was not good and they nearly didn't give him the surgery . They don't need to see him for a year now which is a miracle. He has done what he was told, exercises, eats properly and has made up his mind he would reach this place. I am so thankful. 

Just because someone tells you there is no hope, don't give up - and who knows - there may be other plans in the works for us. Prayers do make a difference. 

I am going to knit and read today - and talk to my grand daughter - she really wanted to watch out the window all night and asked me if I had ever seen Santa -- I told her that I had never seen him - she said she wanted to try, so we had a discussion and I convinced her that it might be better if she just relaxed and let him come, as I had never heard of anyone who had actually seen him, and she should just accept that he would come there. She hugged me and told me 'Nana, you make a lot of sense'. She is 8 and her conversations are priceless.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is truly awesome!!


mjs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7TnO6TBx4


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Merry Christmas to ALL from Not so Sunny Sacramento Ca.
Nonetheless, it will be a bright shiny day!
marilyn


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > 5-I love the picture of the candlelight ceremony. What a beautiful way to remember loved ones.
> ...


Five - what a wonderful place - and such a great idea - in remembrance of our loved ones. I have never heard of that and I think it is a wonderful way to celebrate Christmas with the true meaning. It sounds as if the bitter cold is going to last awhile longer. The remind me of the luminaries along the sidewalks, in Arizona - we had them all over our park. Haven't seen luminaries used much here in the west.

Take care -- sorry, I can't remember - is your son with you? how are your folks doing - well, I hope.

Looking forward to seeing you in darowils' magic loop class. a first for me. I just finished another pair on dpns. I like doing them that way, but would love to be able to do the toe up and two at a time so hopefully.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh Gwenie this is so precious! And what a wonderful memory. 
Thanks for sharing. And so glad your daughters appreciate your lovely knitted gifts.
Merry Christmas to you and your family. Have a special memorable day.

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas eve was wonderful as well as this morning. Daughters all loved what I had knitted them. We had my brother who lives in Wisconsin call as Santa and ask to speak to the youngest two grandkids and it was delightful. The older one (9) is very shy and didn,t say much but the 7 yr old was hysterically funny and REALLY bought into that he was speaking to Santa


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH turned on the Morman Tabernacle Choir ....absolutely a treat for the ears...with Renee Fleming, David Archuletta, Angela Landsbury, Natalie Cole and so many more beautiful voices.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

And Lurker you most certainly must come to Arizona and see The Grand Canyon! AZ Sticks and I will make sure you see our beautiful state and get some delicious cream pies at Luchia's!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

have to come north too- but not when it is this cold!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Merry Christmas Morning from cold and clear Kingman Arizona USA!!! I am going to pour my cuppa and have a sit until DH gets up - going to read through - only 7 pages since last night!!! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wish I knew how to turn pictures!


Oh Pammie  I love the afghan  could you let me know what pattern you used when you get a chance?? No hurry  it wont get started anytime soon!!

And that cozie is so cute - alot of money though huh???? but a great inspiration!!! Merry Christmas Morning!!!! AZ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a beautiful tradition especially for so many people who are missing their love ones. Thanks for posting this picture 5. If I was in Missouri I would have placed one on every grave in our family plot.

Merry Christmas 5. You bring so much comfort, joy and humor to so many people.
I hope the New Year brings you much happiness and good fortune.

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> I thought I would share with you a photo of the Service of Lights that the Anglican Church does every year on Christmas Eve in our town. Every grave has a candle lit and put on it for those loved ones who have passed on. We have two cemetaries in my little town and both are done on Christmas Eve in like manner. Candles are also placed on the main walk way and the path is ploughed out specially for this. Prayers and songs of faith are sung by those taking part in this Service of Lights.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Some dreams come true.

Pontuf.

Just dreaming, Joy! but would love to come and visit![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> And Lurker you most certainly must come to Arizona and see The Grand Canyon! AZ Sticks and I will make sure you see our beautiful state and get some delicious cream pies at Luchia's!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear NanaCaren, I hope Chrissy is ok  how scary is that for all of you  she is in my thoughts-

Dear Bulldog  sounds like a wonderful Christmas gathering  enjoy your kindle and your new skillets  I lust for that cookware!!!

Dear Poledra  Merry White Christmas!!! Lasagna sounds wonderful. I didnt get to the market again so it will be home made meatballs with jar sauce for dinner tonight  and if DH isnt hungry then it will go in the freezer for later.

Dear Sorlenna, Good job on the prep work  Now you can enjoy your Christmas Day  Love to you Dear Friend!!!! Merry Christmas!!

KateB Dear Luke looks so serious!!! Love the hat!! Have a great Christmas with your lovely family!!!!

Merry Christmas Pontuf!!!! Im just trying to catch up before DH is awake and wanting. Im watching the hummers fight over the feeder outside my window and the horses across the way are all looking towards the gate waiting for breakfast  pretty peaceful in my corner of Arizona this morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> have to come north too- but not when it is this cold!


Canada would definitely be on the to do list.

I am having such fun with all my faux fur knitting- my friend yesterday was quite taken with what I am doing.
And my sister in law has given me one of those aroma bottles- it has little sticks that you put in as a wick- i can smell cloves and cinnamon, as well as my Olbas oil.

your granddaughter is so talented, designer! How many of her Christmas cards did she manage to finish?
And did you manage to record any of them?

My DGD is rather pleased with her white gloves- they are the right colour- she was given a riding crop- has her own safety hat now.
the erasers are an easy starter- I think it reflects our Polynesian culture- most that I have found have a takeaway food theme!
DGS wanted to make his bulldozers and graders etc straight away, but Bronwen had to put them to one side because she will have to supervise- good that they have hit the right spot though!
It will be a very busy day at their house today- I won't call- because she works to such a tight schedule, and has such high expectations of entertaining, but my 11th Anniversary gift was also appreciated- by them both- I googled and it told me the traditional gift was steel- so I have given them a knife sharpener.
Another half hour and the day will be lightening- all is still, apart from my fan that I have been running all night. As I thought it is 24C. 
I am eager to get back to the Emporium, but I don't believe in borrowing from an account earmarked for another purpose!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas AZ! Its cold here too and really high winds last night.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Merry Christmas Morning from cold and clear Kingman Arizona USA!!! I am going to pour my cuppa and have a sit until DH gets up - going to read through - only 7 pages since last night!!! AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker:

Papa and I each got a special hand made gift - but everyone there got a special card that she colored- she has a way of copying patterns onto paper with her Dad's computer and then she colors them. They weren't all special Christmas subjects but her color 
ideas worked very well. She wrote a Christmas wish inside each of them. I will take a picture of my card later. (dh is sleeping right now) and post it. She shows so many signs that she will have a lot of artistic ability - I hope I can help nurture it - so far I have been able to introduce her to different things, so it is very satisfying. The only one who is artistically inclined so she and I have a lot of interests in common, even now. We are going to carry on with the knitting lessons in January - she is anxious to do a rib, carry on with her cast ons and offs, and learn 'at least' two of the fancy stitches I had in my coat of Many colors which I wore last night - she examined it so closely. Child of my heart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker:
> 
> Papa and I each got a special hand made gift - but everyone there got a special card that she colored- she has a way of copying patterns onto paper with her Dad's computer and then she colors them. They weren't all special Christmas subjects but her color
> ideas worked very well. She wrote a Christmas wish inside each of them. I will take a picture of my card later. (dh is sleeping right now) and post it. She shows so many signs that she will have a lot of artistic ability - I hope I can help nurture it - so far I have been able to introduce her to different things, so it is very satisfying. The only one who is artistically inclined so she and I have a lot of interests in common, even now. We are going to carry on with the knitting lessons in January - she is anxious to do a rib, carry on with her cast ons and offs, and learn 'at least' two of the fancy stitches I had in my coat of Many colors which I wore last night - she examined it so closely. Child of my heart.


so very special!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker:
> ...


She was the bright light for both of us when we were going through the past 3 years. She was an unexpected blessing as they didn't plan on children, and both of them and all the rest of the family adore her too. They are doing a good job with her - she is very kind and well behaved -- although a normal little girl. We had her at least once a week until she started school due to their work schedules so we are very close.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


No my son is not able to come home for the holidays -- work scheduling does not permit it. So I will see him and his gal later this next year when they come down. Mom and Dad are doing well, thank you. You have a Merry Christmas with your beloveds.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Lurker  so sorry for the need to see the dr. But please take care of the cold in your chest it can be so difficult to get rid of  where do you do your shopping for yarn on Saturday???? Will you be going alone or with friends. Hope we hear from Marge soon also. If you ever made it over here we would just pass you on one to the other!!! It could be a prolonged visit!!!!

Merry Christmas 5 --- peeling potatoes.always my job!!!! Enjoy your time with your family my dear. Lovely picture of the cemetery  what a wonderful tradition  thanks for sharing.

Dear Gwenie  such a super picture  I love the Santa call  how fun!!! Glad your knitting was appreciated that makes it so worthwhile  I have already had an email from littlest sister and family thanking me for the neckwarmers I sent  we will see if I hear from middle sister I love the heating pad idea  what a great guy your DH is!!!

Dear Pup lover  a new camera will be a joy!!! Lots of shots of loved ones Im sure. I know that watching what you eat and taking your meds is a pain. But we want you well and that is the road to wellness my dear. Take care of yourself and enjoy your day 

Good sleep Roberta  Im glad the boyfriend passed the grampa test  always a good sign  I will be around tonight if you get lonely!! Merry Christmas

KatyNora  Merry Christmas  New York for New Years????? Have a wonderful visit.

Youre right Pontuf  Lurker has to see the big ditch!!!! It was real windy here last night too- and it seemed to be coming from the West which is strange  from the North in the winter and South in the summer is normal  this must have been backing during the change.

Designer it sounds like you are having a wonderful holiday even if it is a little cold- so glad things are turning around for you  thank you for all that you contribute to our group and the KP as a whole  you are truly an inspiration!!!!

Dear Sam, I havent seen you on here yet this Christmas Day  I hope that you have a wonderful time surrounded by people that love you  you so deserve it!! Thank you for all that you give to this group, we are lucky to have you and we know it!!

DH is taking an after breakfast nap  the key word here is breakfast. Just a frozen waffle and OJ but enough to take his meds and the first real meal hes had in days. I hope that the day continues in this vein  it will be such a relief if he starts feeling better. I will make some calls tomorrow. Im still not sure he can handle the chem. Stress test on Thursday  but I will rely on the drs opinion once she gets an update on him. I am waiting for DH to wake up  he is in his big chair in the livingroom before I get in the kitchen to make me something to eat  I dont want to wake himbut my tummy is starting to talk to me!! I have really written a book this morning  but I wanted to try to catch everyone  Im sure I didnt and I am sorry if I missed something  keeping Marianne in my prayers  I hope she has a good day with her loved ones too. Wishing all of you a peaceful and happy day  no matter where you are or what day it is!!
Love, AZ


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like you all are having a nice Christmas! So fun to read about what the families are doing. Ours is ready to begin soon. Our sons and families and our 3 dogs raising a ruckus! It'll be so fun! 
Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Lurker  so sorry for the need to see the dr. But please take care of the cold in your chest it can be so difficult to get rid of  where do you do your shopping for yarn on Saturday???? Will you be going alone or with friends. Hope we hear from Marge soon also. If you ever made it over here we would just pass you on one to the other!!! It could be a prolonged visit!!!!...
> Youre right Pontuf  Lurker has to see the big ditch!!!! It was real windy here last night too- and it seemed to be coming from the West which is strange  from the North in the winter and South in the summer is normal  this must have been backing during the change.
> 
> Designer it sounds like you are having a wonderful holiday even if it is a little cold- so glad things are turning around for you  thank you for all that you contribute to our group and the KP as a whole  you are truly an inspiration!!!!
> ...


Az- the doctor is not a huge problem- I just need a script for my beta blockers- So no great worry, other than that I need to get to know what he is really like- if I am to be under his sole care- My instinct tells me he is an ok person, but that does not follow that he is a good doctor!!!!- It is just it took me about 6 years to reach a point where I really trusted the old doctor- but I can't change his decision to leave.
i am not sure if our pension is payable in the States- I will have to ask!
I do hope the DH is able to eat a little today- it has been such a worry for you, and you say it has happened so suddenly.
I have managed to mis-place most of my dpn's a real nuisance- happened when I had the huge clean-up before we renewed our vows.
On Saturday when I go to the emporium, it will be just me, on the 4 bus, and a little walk, trip- it is a lot easier than I had thought. And the 'Reduced to Clear' shop is right there too- got to watch with that one too- bad for impulse shopping- but I might be tempted if they still have the Ketchup chips!
The Emporium moved out of one of the malls, but has a massive floor space now- and a much better selection of wares. They have room for wools all year now- but so far I have lost the cottons I am looking for- hopefully to complete, Sorlenna's Albuquerque diamond vest I have started. A friend lost her way out a few days ago it is so big!
They have some beautiful Indian furnishing fabrics- I can see cushions when I get my Goose Feather pillows!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick update to "Santa" calling my GS; "Santa" (my brother) called him again this morning to tell him that he was sorry to have missed seeing him last night when he came by that he (GS) was asleep. He was sooooo excited to get a second call from Santa.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Designer it sounds like you are having a wonderful holiday even if it is a little cold- so glad things are turning around for you  thank you for all that you contribute to our group and the KP as a whole  you are truly an inspiration!!!!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I hope that your husband does well. All you can do both of you, is the best you can. It sounds as if you are supporting him and doing all you can. I posted about being an advocate- it helps both of you.

My prayers are with you both ---I will be thinking of you --

This is a wonderful place and I appreciate all the warm thoughts I have received from this group.

I wish you well and I hope next year is good for you and your husband - a miracle happened for us ( at least it was close to being a miracel) and I pray it will be the same for all who are on here and dealing with terrible health worries. thankyou again.
Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Enjoy your ruckus nittergma!!!! I'm glad you are having such a great Holiday!!!!! AZ


nittergma said:


> Looks like you all are having a nice Christmas! So fun to read about what the families are doing. Ours is ready to begin soon. Our sons and families and our 3 dogs raising a ruckus! It'll be so fun!
> Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So cute - what a great thing for your brother to do..... GS will remember this for a long time!!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Quick update to "Santa" calling my GS; "Santa" (my brother) called him again this morning to tell him that he was sorry to have missed seeing him last night when he came by that he (GS) was asleep. He was sooooo excited to get a second call from Santa.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Lurker I'm glad you are feeling pretty good about this dr. It is so important to have confidence in them. I hope that your cold is better by the time you go see him. The emporium sounds like so much fun!! I really prefer to shop on my own....it's not my favorite thing to do so I have my own way.... Our shopping here in Kingman is limited - nothing like Southern California where I grew up. The good thing is that I am not much of a shopper... having worked in retail shops at a large mall through high school and a couple of years of college I guess I'm just burnt out!! My friends were horrified that I would move to a town with no shopping mall. When we first moved here and we were rehabbing our house we had to drive over 100 miles to a Home Depot - the home improvement store for reasonably priced supplies - there were just 2 small hard ware stores in town and we couldn't afford their prices... now that was a hardship. Half way through the remodel they built one about 40 miles from here and then once we were done, they built one 2 miles from here!!!! It's all about the timing huh??? Well DH is calling - he actually ate half a roast beast sandwich for lunch.... we're making progress!!! be back - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ they talk of Karma don't they- that is the sort of thing that happens to me. So glad DH has had the half a sandwich- it is all progress- I am in the middle of making a bacon Butty for my self- the dogs shared the crust of the loaf- Then it can go in the freezer till I am ready to cook my chicken I am planning to get!
The rye loaf, that I will 'live' on is in the machine then I will make another white loaf for my neighbour. She likes healthy- he likes ordinary. We have a small downpour- thank goodness I don't have to go any where!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I wish all my friends on KTP a very Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.


now that is a picture i would love to have in front of me on a jig saw puzzle to work on through the winter month. beautiful. 
had a good christms eve at moms and dad enjoyed himself, a friend of ours who is in the nursing home across the hall from dad had supper with us also. this morning we started around 7 at moms with the guys cooking breakfast, oh my at the unwrapping that went on. we had a good, good, time. sister and i cleaned up the kitchen and washed everything up that couldn't be loaded into the dishwasher. dad was going to spend the day there with mom and neice take him back that evening. the should have a peaceful afternoon after all the family leaves. my young neice and her fam. are driving to Terre Haute, Indiana today to stay with some friends there untill Sat. when they will come home, so i am baby sitting Stedman their min. snauzer. he and maddi are going crazy playing, so far one of the cats, Harper has come in to meet him and it went fair, now when scout decides to grace us with her prescense i don't figure it will be as pleasant. we will see. when i have to leave i plan to crate him, as i don't trust a male dog inside a strange house.
this evening if the weather stays good, (they are calling for snow and ice, don't know if its gonna get to us or not.) bj's family will be here for taco salad, so in a bit i am gonna cook up 3 lbs of buffalo meat and 3 lbs of hamburger meat and season it up. i doubt i will eat much, i am still not to strong stomached right now, so i don't want to push it. 
Brrrrr its gotten so much colder i think its like 38 right now here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal I think you are wise not to trust him! my boys are good now for several hours- but Ringo when he was learning his P's and Q's could not be trusted. Good thing you have the crate.
Enjoy your day!


----------



## DeannaB (Jul 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas!! Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you Deanna


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice that you're snug in your house with the boys and the rain outside- rye sounds good - we don't eat enough of it so I always have half a loaf hiding in the freezer - toasted with butter for me please!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ they talk of Karma don't they- that is the sort of thing that happens to me. So glad DH has had the half a sandwich- it is all progress- I am in the middle of making a bacon Butty for my self- the dogs shared the crust of the loaf- Then it can go in the freezer till I am ready to cook my chicken I am planning to get!
> The rye loaf, that I will 'live' on is in the machine then I will make another white loaf for my neighbour. She likes healthy- he likes ordinary. We have a small downpour- thank goodness I don't have to go any where!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Southern Gal - your Christmas sounds like it is going well. I'm so glad to hear that - I hope your Mom and Dad have a nice day together - I hope your tummy is better soon - I don't think anyone would get taco salad if I couldn't eat!!!! Stay warm - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just saw this on another thread (or another yarn as DH says) - I tried it and it worked just fine - I saved it to my raverly account - I picked up the waffles blanket pattern - they have some cute stuff - AZ
You may pick one of thier patterns and put in the code:

SHARETHELOVE

and recieve one of their patterns free. You may look at the patterns on Ravelry or their home page :

http://tincanknits.com/patterns-browse.html

Just follow this link, and share the love during the season.

http://us2.forward-to-friend1.com/forward?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=214...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ladyrrn49 - it's good to see you at the ktp - we hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - our conversations are so much better when there are lots of voices chiming in.

sam



LadyRN49 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is he a precious baby or what - great cap - i bet he got lots of presents.

sam



KateB said:


> Luke 'enjoying' Christmas Eve!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

myfanwy - how was your christmas day?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i would plan on a year.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think you may be right Sam!!!



thewren said:


> think i would plan on a year.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Sam did Santa come to see you??? I bet the boys are really excited today!!! How is Heidi feeling???? I had a thought late last night that as Heidi goes along you may need to fix her breakfast and practice your cooking skills for a crowd!!! I'm sure you are trying to catch up so I will go find my wip and I will be back soon. AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how neat is this - what a lovely way to remember loved ones no longer with us. thanks for sharing five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I thought I would share with you a photo of the Service of Lights that the Anglican Church does every year on Christmas Eve in our town. Every grave has a candle lit and put on it for those loved ones who have passed on. We have two cemetaries in my little town and both are done on Christmas Eve in like manner. Candles are also placed on the main walk way and the path is ploughed out specially for this. Prayers and songs of faith are sung by those taking part in this Service of Lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> myfanwy - how was your christmas day?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


i had a lovely time with my friend, Sam,one of her sons and his Japanese wife and their one year old baby. I did not get close to the baby because of my cold. It was a really warm sticky day- today is cooler- 21C inside wet but with a nice breeze which we [that is me and the dogs] are enjoying. We had fish , Macdonald's chicken because it was the only place open! Two salads, and Pavlova for afters. Guacamole and Hummus to start with. We got a bit lost on the way home- they have altered the motorway, but we now know how to go from the Western Motorway to the Northern Motorway, just we had to do a huge detour north to get to the south again. They made a lot of changes for the 2011 rugby World Cup- and I had not traveled it from the north for a long time- like maybe 8 years! Are you having a lovely day? Sure hope so!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm right there with you marilyn - very overcast here today also - just remember it is warmer where you are.

sam



Marilyn K. said:


> Merry Christmas to ALL from Not so Sunny Sacramento Ca.
> Nonetheless, it will be a bright shiny day!
> marilyn


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I think you may be right Sam!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only snag is I would have to emigrate- we can holiday only 6 months and then the pension stops!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been having a lovely day - opening presents this morning with the children was great fun. then lunch of phyllis's. her sister, niece and family were there also which was nice. i came home early - think i need a nap since i am sitting here with my eyes closed typing this.

think the snow that is headed for us with amost miss us - we will be on the tailend of anything. that is fine - i realy didn't want a lot of snow.

sam

so glad your day turned out wel.


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy - how was your christmas day?
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well we would take what we could get Lurker!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I think you may be right Sam!!!
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hear you Sam - I think I am going to go sit and knit for a while - If I can keep my eyes open ha ha!! be back - AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> how neat is this - what a lovely way to remember loved ones no longer with us. thanks for sharing five.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas Sam, I am off to the parents place now. ttyl, blessings to all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I hope everyone has had a good day. 

Had a wonderful day with Mum, the oldest daughter and her boys. Was nice to not have to cook the meal for everyone. 
I got the new Evernote pen and a mandolin. I can now write my on paper tap my not e and it goes right to my Evernote account. I sliced some lemons for the lemon pie, they are paper thin. Even thinner than I can slice them. I also got the board game Stitchoploly, it will be so much fun to play.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ sticks - just heard on 5 o'clock news that Kingman is getting snow tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How fun NanaCaren - enjoy your presents!!! And your family too- AZ



NanaCaren said:


> I hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> Had a wonderful day with Mum, the oldest daughter and her boys. Was nice to not have to cook the meal for everyone.
> I got the new Evernote pen and a mandolin. I can now write my on paper tap my not e and it goes right to my Evernote account. I sliced some lemons for the lemon pie, they are paper thin. Even thinner than I can slice them. I also got the board game Stitchoploly, it will be so much fun to play.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I guess I'd better check the weather!!!! I don't have to go anywhere tomorrow - so snow is ok with me!!! Thanks for the "heads up" Pontuf ---


Pontuf said:


> AZ sticks - just heard on 5 o'clock news that Kingman is getting snow tomorrow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Sam and everyone! Just got back from seeing the movie The Hobbits. Went with DH and DD. The movie was okay but best was doing something with family. Hope eveeryone has had a great Christmas day


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> How fun NanaCaren - enjoy your presents!!! And your family too- AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am reading up on how to use the pen it should come in handy when writing my patterns down. I won't have to retype them. 
I will be making the lemon pie again this week, it will be much easier this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello Sam and everyone! Just got back from seeing the movie The Hobbits. Went with DH and DD. The movie was okay but best was doing something with family. Hope eveeryone has had a great Christmas day


i gather there are an awful lot of battles in it- which I don't recall so much, more in Lord of the Rings, although it is an awfully long time since I read either!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello All. I'm back after the day of cooking, visiting, and cleaning up.
Now to rest and read a bit. 

We did Irish soda bread, a cheese plate, and fruit and coffee/tea for breakfast; a light lunch of port wine cheese ball, crackers, various breads I'd made and venison ''trail bologna''; and finally, the event of the day--venison bourguignon with mashed potatoes. For sides we served simple steamed peas, cucumbers in yogurt with dill and seasonings. Dessert was choice of peach pie with crumb topping or mince pie. Some, like Tim, had a small slice of each; but then, he's 14 and hollow from the neck down!! lol

Older DD and her family will join us again tomorrow for dinner because they could only be here for lunch as she had to work this afternoon.

We are under winter storm with lake effect snows advisory for the next few days and any travel not absolutely necessary is against the advice of the weather experts for this area. Tim and mom have out-of-town appointments for the next 2 days which will no doubt need to be rescheduled; fortunately, neither of them is for required medical treatment.

Hope everyone has relished their celebrations and gatherings for this season. I've missed chatting with you all. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They deviated from the book quite a bit; cinematography was pretty good though. Can't believe they have stretched it into 3 movies again. We decided that had to be why so much liberty was taken.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Sam and everyone! Just got back from seeing the movie The Hobbits. Went with DH and DD. The movie was okay but best was doing something with family. Hope eveeryone has had a great Christmas day
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is fixing me a plate with hamurkey dill pickles and rolls right now. Such a sweetie. Ohio Joy your feast sounds delicious throughout the entire day.

NanaCaren That evernote pen sounds terrific. I've not gotten into using a cloud yet; must get around to it. I imagine my computer speed would increase not having it all on the computer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is fixing me a plate with hamurkey dill pickles and rolls right now. Such a sweetie. Ohio Joy your feast sounds delicious throughout the entire day.

That evernote pen sounds terrific. I've not gotten into using a cloud yet; must get around to it. I imagine my computer speed would increase not having it all on the computer.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful afghan and scarf. do the soaps smell. very cool tea pot and cosy- who would have thought target would handle something like that.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, Sam, you add a fragrace to the soap. It is really a fun activity!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3877294188239&source=jl999[/quote][/quote]

Cute card! My KP friends are special to me as well. I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas or whatever is special for you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Precious baby, Kate. I was able to enjoy part of my day with 2 of my great nieces and 1 great nephew.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

caren - what kind of mandolin did you get?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I hope everyone has had a good day.
> 
> Had a wonderful day with Mum, the oldest daughter and her boys. Was nice to not have to cook the meal for everyone.
> I got the new Evernote pen and a mandolin. I can now write my on paper tap my not e and it goes right to my Evernote account. I sliced some lemons for the lemon pie, they are paper thin. Even thinner than I can slice them. I also got the board game Stitchoploly, it will be so much fun to play.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> caren - what kind of mandolin did you get?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It works really well, I already love it and have used it to make potato chips.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment, Gwen. It was delicious and simple. 

But I should have prepared more of it ahead as the family got to visiting and I ended up doing all of the cooking alone, except having DH for conversation and a few oddments of help. By the time it came for the final clean-up all that remained to be washed up were the good china, silver and glassware, and the large/deep Corningware dish that I roasted all the venison and onion/mushroom combo in. I'd cleaned up everything else as I prepped and cooked, thank Heavens!!

One of the 2 remaining ladies who have been members of our church since practically forever passed away last Friday evening. She would have been 96 yo today. We ladies of the church will be preparing and serving a luncheon on Thursday for the family, following the services. We've been told to expect about 100 for the meal. That will take a lot of food, I expect, but it the least we can do for the family she leaves behind.

These meals are an opportunity for us to show our love and respect for the family and the deceased friend.

Best wishes to you all. Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie such beautiful gifts.

Pontuf

quote=pammie1234]Here's some things that I have made. I should be working and cooking, but I'm on KTP!

First is the afghan I made for my DD's friend that got married in October. Second is the beginning of the scarf I made for DD's co-worker that gave her the washer and dryer. I forgot to take a picture when it was finished. Third is the holly leaf soaps we made for friends and family. Last is a tea pot and cosy I saw at Target. This is the first time I have seen anything like that in a non-specialty store.

I hope they all get loaded.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so thoughtful to prepare such a meal.That seems to be a custom here in the south. I hope you get plenty of help.



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Gwen. It was delicious and simple.
> 
> But I should have prepared more of it ahead as the family got to visiting and I ended up doing all of the cooking alone, except having DH for conversation and a few oddments of help. By the time it came for the final clean-up all that remained to be washed up were the good china, silver and glassware, and the large/deep Corningware dish that I roasted all the venison and onion/mushroom combo in. I'd cleaned up everything else as I prepped and cooked, thank Heavens!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well I guess I'd better check the weather!!!! I don't have to go anywhere tomorrow - so snow is ok with me!!! Thanks for the "heads up" Pontuf ---
> 
> 
> Pontuf said:
> ...


Join the Canadian club AZ sticks -- do you want us to send the cold too? :thumbup:

I imagine by the time it got down there it would be a melting snow. I hope you enjoy it and that it doesn't cause driving problems . Merry Christmas season!


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone.... I spent last evening at my son's house watching all open their gifts from Nana and Papa. My poor little 11 year old got the flu 20 minutes before we were to sit down and eat and threw up so bad that she also got a bloody nose that she has problems with..... An hour later she was feeling much better. She missed out on all the goodies for Christmas Eve dinner, but; they did save some for tonight for her. 

Saturday is our party after family pics at Sears.. 
Taco Bar, Guacamole dip, Sausage cheese dip, Rumaki, Snickers Fudge, Peanut Butter Cup Smores Bars, Girl Scout Semoa Brownies, Banana split dessert, Snickers pie, peanut butter balls and some sugar cookies....yum yum

I get all my ideas from pinterest...have scads of pinned recipes, knit, crochet and quilted items as well.... You have to be invited to join. So, if you are interested - send me your email address and I will send you an invite....


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

5, This is my most favorite Christmas movie, along with "The Christmas Card". I watch them over and over every Christmas when they are on. I just don't every get tired of them! lol The Christmas Cottage is a beautiful movie, but be prepared with kleenex! lol But then, I cry at anything sad, so you will have to judge for yourself.
Thank you for the "christmas stocking stuffer". I'm guessing your Christmas is already over, so I hope everything went smoothly, and it was a peaceful time! 
A family member told me I must have been very bad this year to deserve the huge lump of coal I received this year! (having to work on Christmas Day). lol I'm wondering too! hahaha
Take care,
Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> Merry Christmas Roberta! The special time of year that brings all our hearts closer and a time for reflecting all the good things life has brought us! Wishing you many blessings of peace and delights for this next year! hmmmm, you will find them wrapped with love in your stocking!
> 
> I must see if I can find that movie The Christmas Cottage. I have not seen it and find Thomas Kincaides' paintings very serene and pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker, I'm guessing my landlord went to one of his kids house for Christmas. It's been so quiet up there, he must be gone! lol I slept so soundly, it took me several minutes to hear my alarm going off! I'll have to turn it up.  What a wonderful sleep!
I also hope you had a peaceful Christmas, and I'm guessing your Boxing Day is almost over, and I hope that was great too!

Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all!
> ...


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't made soap since leaving Michigan. I used to make ton's of Peppermint soap, shampoo and lotion. Everyone liked it because it helped them to wake up in the morning.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it's official, DH had the flu - coz guess who is sick now? Going to bed I will be back when I shake this - bummer! Love to all - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker, I'm guessing my landlord went to one of his kids house for Christmas. It's been so quiet up there, he must be gone! lol I slept so soundly, it took me several minutes to hear my alarm going off! I'll have to turn it up.  What a wonderful sleep!
> I also hope you had a peaceful Christmas, and I'm guessing your Boxing Day is almost over, and I hope that was great too!
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

twenty minutes to go and christmas will be over for another year. i wonder how long the good cheer will last.

i think the snow that is coming up from the south is going to pretty much miss us - we are right on the edge. unfortunately that means that ohio joy is going to undalated with blizzard type conditions tomorrow.

who do we know from the panhandle of texas and oklahoma? also arkansas? they seem to be getting a whale of a storm right now - mounds of blowing drifting snow.

i hope all of you hunker down and stay inside till it is safe to be on the roads.

also - our southern knitters who are in danger of tornadoes - be safe.

so much cold and deadly weather around our country and canada - i want to know all of you are safe and warm. take extreme care when you go out. i know a lot of you - like i am - are used to this kind of weather - i just want you to be careful.

everyone was wel blest at our house this morning. off for a delicious ham dinner and phyllis's. a four hour nap when i got home.

have started a "saturday morning hoodie" - http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/70084AD.html?noImages= - with some wonderful gifted chocolate brown wool. i've had to tweek it a little - think my yarn is a tad finer than what is called for - i'm making a large instead of a medium - think it will work out fine. have the ribbing done on the back. still working on the wingspan so it will be a fight as to what i work on the most. lol

prayers and tons of positive healing energy for those of us that need them.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a bummer azsticks - snuggle under the cover with a whiskey hot toddy - and get well quick.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well it's official, DH had the flu - coz guess who is sick now? Going to bed I will be back when I shake this - bummer! Love to all - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the tea party wendy - we are so glad you stopped by - sorry there are not more of us on line to welcome you but hope you come back real soon and join in the conversation. there is always plenty of hot tea and lots of room at the table. we'll be looking for you.

sam



WendyPolk said:


> I haven't made soap since leaving Michigan. I used to make ton's of Peppermint soap, shampoo and lotion. Everyone liked it because it helped them to wake up in the morning.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh NO!! Well, see you in a few weeks then! lol 
I hope you don't get it as bad as DH had it!
Roberta



AZ Sticks said:


> Well it's official, DH had the flu - coz guess who is sick now? Going to bed I will be back when I shake this - bummer! Love to all - AZ


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Gee Sam! I wonder what Washington has in store for weather! Rain???? lol One of these days, I'm thinking we will all just be living in boats! lol

I have wanted to make that hoodie that they are advertising on Craftsy right now. Central Park Hoodie? It's so cute! One of these days, I will stop making for others, and make something for me. Some day! hahaha

Roberta



thewren said:


> twenty minutes to go and christmas will be over for another year. i wonder how long the good cheer will last.
> 
> i think the snow that is coming up from the south is going to pretty much miss us - we are right on the edge. unfortunately that means that ohio joy is going to undalated with blizzard type conditions tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - do you have an url for the central park hoodie - i am interesting as to what it looks like.

sam

at least you don't have to shovel the rain.



rpuhrmann said:


> Gee Sam! I wonder what Washington has in store for weather! Rain???? lol One of these days, I'm thinking we will all just be living in boats! lol
> 
> I have wanted to make that hoodie that they are advertising on Craftsy right now. Central Park Hoodie? It's so cute! One of these days, I will stop making for others, and make something for me. Some day! hahaha
> 
> Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll have to look for it when I get off work. We don't have internet here, (except a couple of sites), so I can't look it up right now. If you go to Craftsy.com, and look up Central Park Hoodie, I'm sure you will find it, or just google Central Park Hoodie.

Roberta



thewren said:


> roberta - do you have an url for the central park hoodie - i am interesting as to what it looks like.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> 5, This is my most favorite Christmas movie, along with "The Christmas Card". I watch them over and over every Christmas when they are on. I just don't every get tired of them! lol The Christmas Cottage is a beautiful movie, but be prepared with kleenex! lol But then, I cry at anything sad, so you will have to judge for yourself.
> Thank you for the "christmas stocking stuffer". I'm guessing your Christmas is already over, so I hope everything went smoothly, and it was a peaceful time!
> A family member told me I must have been very bad this year to deserve the huge lump of coal I received this year! (having to work on Christmas Day). lol I'm wondering too! hahaha
> Take care,
> ...


I love my kleenx boxes and a good movie to watch them with!!  I spent part of the day with my Mom and Dad. The rest of the day I spent at AA meetings, I gotta get this head of mine on straight. (hahah, halo wants to tip over). Still sober. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> roberta - do you have an url for the central park hoodie - i am interesting as to what it looks like.
> sam
> at least you don't have to shovel the rain.





rpuhrmann said:


> Gee Sam! I wonder what Washington has in store for weather! Rain???? lol One of these days, I'm thinking we will all just be living in boats! lol
> 
> I have wanted to make that hoodie that they are advertising on Craftsy right now. Central Park Hoodie? It's so cute! One of these days, I will stop making for others, and make something for me. Some day! hahaha
> 
> Roberta


Central Park Hoodie pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/13-central-park-hoodie

Lots of Central Park Hoodie pictures.
http://www.google.ca/search?q=central+park+hoodie+pattern+free&hl=en&tbo=u&qscrl=1&rlz=1T4SAVJ_enCA515CA515&tbm=isch&source=univ&sa=X&ei=26jaUK25BeqW0QG_mYCQAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1600&bih=698


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks 5! I knew you'd come to my rescue! lol 
There you go Sam! This is what I want to make for myself.

Ok! I have a question now. I hardly ever do s1, so I need to ask. It says "s1 purlwise". Does that mean I bring my yarn to the front, slip like doing a purl, and then put yarn to the back, because the next stitch is K1?

*K1, s1 purlwise*, ending with K2.

I'd Google it, but like I said, I can't do Internet here at work. 

Roberta



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > roberta - do you have an url for the central park hoodie - i am interesting as to what it looks like.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks 5! I knew you'd come to my rescue! lol
> There you go Sam! This is what I want to make for myself.
> 
> Ok! I have a question now. I hardly ever do s1, so I need to ask. It says "s1 purlwise". Does that mean I bring my yarn to the front, slip like doing a purl, and then put yarn to the back, because the next stitch is K1?
> ...


Unable to download the pattern- US dollars would cost me! - but I would be leaving the yarn at the back of the work, sl p wise, then carry on knitting your k1 [please remember this is sight unseen] It is a lovely pattern!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning everyone I hope that you all had a lovely peaceful Christmas and received lovely gifts and plenty love, I had lovely visits from all the family and then a quiet Christmas lunch,after the cleaning up I spent the rest of the day dozing on the settee...nice change for me, nothing new started on the pins just 1 pair of socks to finish before Hogmanay so just over a week to do them,enjoy the rest of your holidays


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good morning everyone I hope that you all had a lovely peaceful Christmas and received lovely gifts and plenty love, I had lovely visits from all the family and then a quiet Christmas lunch,after the cleaning up I spent the rest of the day dozing on the settee...nice change for me, nothing new started on the pins just 1 pair of socks to finish before Hogmanay so just over a week to do them,enjoy the rest of your holidays


Good evening Agnes from Wednesday Boxing day! So glad you had a good rest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

k1 - bring your yarn to the front - slip the stitch as though to purl - take yarn to the back and knit the next stitch.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Thanks 5! I knew you'd come to my rescue! lol
> There you go Sam! This is what I want to make for myself.
> 
> Ok! I have a question now. I hardly ever do s1, so I need to ask. It says "s1 purlwise". Does that mean I bring my yarn to the front, slip like doing a purl, and then put yarn to the back, because the next stitch is K1?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way past my bedtime - see everyone in the morning.

sam


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker 2Unable to download the pattern- US dollars would cost me! - but I would be leaving the yarn at the back of the work said:


> It is a lovely pattern!


I'm sorry Lurker! I should have said, this isn't for the Hoodie. It is a stitch pattern I want to make a Cowl with. I, also, haven't bought the Hoodie, because of price. Right now, I just don't have it.

I'l take a picture of the stitch pattern when I get home so you can see it. I think it's very pretty!

"Using 2 large needles. In Multiples of 2.

Row 1 and alternate rows: K.
Row 2: *K1, sl 1 purwise*, ending with K2.
Row 4: K2, *sl 1 purlwise, k1*.

That's the whole pattern.

Roberta


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Roberta, Sam and I clearly would do this differently- I have just got some yarn to start a little swatch- I have found over the years consistency- even when mistaken is most important with knitting! Off to start the swatch!
Doing it 'my way'

In my 'bunged up' state, I have found I need a row counter, to keep track of the pattern!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> roberta - do you have an url for the central park hoodie - i am interesting as to what it looks like.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Roberta, Sam and I clearly would do this differently- I have just got some yarn to start a little swatch- I have found over the years consistency- even when mistaken is most important with knitting! Off to start the swatch!
> Doing it 'my way'
> 
> In my 'bunged up' state, I have found I need a row counter, to keep track of the pattern!


Love the color it is one of my favorite shades of purple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Roberta, Sam and I clearly would do this differently- I have just got some yarn to start a little swatch- I have found over the years consistency- even when mistaken is most important with knitting! Off to start the swatch!
> ...


that's because you gave it to me, darling!

My method, followed by Sam's method- both results are acceptable depending on which effect you prefer!
I am so bunged up with my cold -I would need a lot more concentration to make a bigger swatch- hope this helps, Roberta! the bit in between is garter stitch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I was thinking I might have a few balls in that color.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That was too funny!! Yes, it is a beautiful color. We call it Eggplant, in the US. 
Lurker, it's hard to make out the pattern in the Right Side, but it does look correct on the Wrong Side. Mine didn't turn out like that, so I know I was doing it wrong.
Thanks for your help! I'll be starting a cowl in that Stitch, and probably the same color, but not until I finish this blue cowl I'm working on.

Roberta



Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! That was too funny!! Yes, it is a beautiful color. We call it Eggplant, in the US.
> Lurker, it's hard to make out the pattern in the Right Side, but it does look correct on the Wrong Side. Mine didn't turn out like that, so I know I was doing it wrong.
> Thanks for your help! I'll be starting a cowl in that Stitch, and probably the same color, but not until I finish this blue cowl I'm working on.
> 
> ...


You have got me enthused to turn NanaCaren's yarn into a cowl- it is a beautiful bamboo/silk mix by Patons


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Lurker! I LOVE that yarn!! I saw it in the store not too long ago, and fell in love with it. lol I know it will look beautiful! You do such beautiful work!

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Sam! I just heard on the radio that a HUGE storm is heading to the Ohio Valley. I have no idea what part of Ohio you are in, but I'm sure you will get some of it. 
Batten down the hatches!! lol

Roberta



thewren said:


> way past my bedtime - see everyone in the morning.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh dear! my head is so stuffed up with catarrh I can barely think straight.
I am on water only at the moment. I have chosen to do a fasting blood sugar level blood test this morning- so I am filling my stomach with water! I thought I would get it out of the way- because I need to know if I am definitely still heading into diabetes. It was done in September- accidentally, but I had not fasted- because I was not expecting it- so that was an incorrect result. Given the amount of fudge I consumed at Christmas- this result may be up the 'wap' too.

Happy Boxing day to most of you! this of course for us is a normal day- Thursday- the banks will be open, and many shops too- unless owner operated, and depending how much time off, people have chosen to take. No lawyers though- they stay off until well into January, so the whole Court system winds down. 
The weather is hard to detect this early- clearly not raining- no wind to speak of- but I would have to check the meteorology site to find the forecast- I slept through it last night, as is my wont!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sounds like you may need to batten down the hatches Sam!

thanks Roberta for your kind words!



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam! I just heard on the radio that a HUGE storm is heading to the Ohio Valley. I have no idea what part of Ohio you are in, but I'm sure you will get some of it.
> Batten down the hatches!! lol
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZsticks - sorry to hear that u have the flu. Stay warm and drink lots of fluids. Anyone close who can check in on you and DH?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW pontuf- I love the ornament in your latest avatar- and your reason for choosing it! Please give Mom a kiss from me!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

This is beautiful yarn and I love the color!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Roberta, Sam and I clearly would do this differently- I have just got some yarn to start a little swatch-


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> This is beautiful yarn and I love the color!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Lurker.

And I love your yarn. Also nice gauge. I wish my knitting was so consistent.

Pontuf

quote=Lurker 2]BTW pontuf- I love the ornament in your latest avatar- and your reason for choosing it! Please give Mom a kiss from me![/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

And there is me thinking I should have done a more sophisticated cast on!

thanks- Pontuf- you are too kind!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just can't keep up. I have now included an avatar to my profile....the kids did a photo shoot for our Christmas present...can't believe our grandson didn't spill the beans. He's a great little secret keeper!!

We "girls" are going to go see Les Miz today and then I have to pack when I get home in preparation for my trip down to my sisters. My flight is at 7:30 a.m. so will be getting an early start out at the airport.

I don't think I'll get much chance to log into KP and KTP while I'm in FL - my sister has all kinds of plans including self-picking in the strawberry fields and making jam and I have quite a few people I want to see while I'm down there. Lots of Chicago people have relocated to FL!

Eventhough I'm not on here - just know that I send you all hugs and best wishes. I pray that all of those who are ailing or going through tough times will be blessed back to good times quickly. I also celebrate with all the good new news - new homes, family gatherings and general good health and well-being.

Happy New Year to you all!!

P.S. The photographer had our son kneeling on a crate so that the picture came out more uniform----he's 6'4" and the girls are about 5'10" so the proportions look very strange to us....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Christmas eve was wonderful as well as this morning. Daughters all loved what I had knitted them. We had my brother who lives in Wisconsin call as Santa and ask to speak to the youngest two grandkids and it was delightful. The older one (9) is very shy and didn,t say much but the 7 yr old was hysterically funny and REALLY bought into that he was speaking to Santa


Just great when they still believe in Santa!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy New Year to you, Rookie! Have a lovely break- in the sun I imagine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

hi, Kate! How is the family?!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7TnO6TBx4


MJS...Thanks for that. So very inspiring and what an undertaking. Some very beautiful knitting in the nativity, etc. A beautiful story for Christmas and restores ones faith after all the bad news. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is such a cool idea!!! We were sitting visiting in our living room and Santa and a helper came walking down the street (he visits two house in the neighborhood every year). Our GS was knocking on the window and waving at Santa and commented "I hope his sleigh didn't break!"



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Christmas eve was wonderful as well as this morning. Daughters all loved what I had knitted them. We had my brother who lives in Wisconsin call as Santa and ask to speak to the youngest two grandkids and it was delightful. The older one (9) is very shy and didn,t say much but the 7 yr old was hysterically funny and REALLY bought into that he was speaking to Santa
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h7TnO6TBx4
> ...


Noted some Jean Greenhowe designs in there!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy New Year to you, Rookie! Have a lovely break- in the sun I imagine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ie, just below freezing point?!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This morning it is 2*F/ -16*C here t his morning. A rather chilly day indeed.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> 
> Kate Lukeis adorable and looks older than a month. (is that right?) He is so alert.


Yes he's just over 5 weeks old now and I can't believe how quickly he's changing. This is Luke and me taken on Christmas Day.....indulge a proud gran for now, I'll become less boring about him as time goes on! :lol: (Note the elf boots!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> ...


Yes! I would certainly agree with that! I have to have got seriously soft, after all my years in our mild climate!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes....that's warm for us this time of year.



Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> 
> after christmas i plan on making a stock pot full of homemade vegetable soup - no meat - and freezing it. just trying to decide what spices i need to blend the flavors - maybe some thyme - any others that you knitters could suggest would be greatly appreciated. i plan on using some grains with it also.
> 
> ...


Sam...That sounds wonderful and so healthy. I use a variety of textures in the soup too, such as some grated carrots, others veggies diced small, pieces of things like broccoli & cauliflower for texture. A nice organic vegetable broth for my liquid. Parsley is a wonderful addition toward the end along with some kale & collards. A few peppercorns, bay leaves, mustard seeds are nice too. Whatever veggies you can find are wonderful. Celeriac & or kohlrabi are a fabulous addition although it needs a good peeling. Potatoes, mmmmm and chopped red & green pepper for color. Whatever is available and I know you do have some good suggestions for us so there is an innovative chef in there. Well, you probably already made your soup and I will see as I try and catch up. :roll: Hmmm grains, see you are already doing it. Can't wait to see what you do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


It is so lovely to be able to share in your joy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


That's about the temperature we'd normally have this time of year....you folks in the NE have been getting hit really hard with cold and snow these past few years. Hope you get through this next forecasted storm okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> ...


i am a recent convert to miso- have yet to work out if I CAN get it locally!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Agreed...Haven't made that for a long time Lurker. Thanks for reminding me of that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


as NanaCaren puts it you're welcome!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


Congratulations KateB. He is so cute.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB---thanks for sharing Luke with us....he's such a cutie and you're right, they change so quickly and so often...a joy to watch.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Rookie Retiree wrote:
That's about the temperature we'd normally have this time of year....you folks in the NE have been getting hit really hard with cold and snow these past few years. Hope you get through this next forecasted storm okay.[/quote]

This entire section (NE Ohio) of the state seems to have decided to stay indoors and the bad stuff hasn't even begun yet. 
Late morning through until tomorrow AM we are expecting possibly 16 '' of snow with likely rain, ice, snow mix. Not a good time to be on the roads here.

Snow is melting and the sky is overcast, that's all for now; but the auto traffic is very light. We are located right on a major N/S route here and usually the cars and semi- trucks come through rather often and quickly. Not so today.I'm out to run a few quick errands andwill check back later. Take care, all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Alabama- tornadoes, Oklahoma, Mid west, dangers driving home as storms worsen- Key words from the BBC weather report for the US.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


Love it! She sounds like a smart little one. Aren't they wonderful at that age. It tells us how the world has changed -

I asked Hayley whether she had decided to watch for Santa - (after a long discussion on Christmas eve). She said 'no I didn't see him but I 'think' I saw rudolph's nose moving in the sky'. I asked her if she was sure, and she said, well, I guess it could have been a red star possibly Mars-

I wish I could tape all our conversations. I hope you had a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.
> ...


Not sure how innocent our Gen is at nearly ten [January 24th]

Treasure it, as I know you do! and treasure her!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture and love the elf booties. And from experience you never get over the awe of your grandchildren; that's one of the perks of being a grandma!And it is NOT boring!



KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


That is so cute, the things they can think of.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so precious! Do you remember Art Linkletter's show Kids Say the Darndest things...that would be prime stuff for such as show.



Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr what is Hogmanay?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr what is Hogmanay?


I can answer that Gwen it is the Scottish word for the New Year celebrations [and more important to many Scots than Christmas!]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2Unable to download the pattern- US dollars would cost me! - but I would be leaving the yarn at the back of the work said:
> 
> 
> > It is a lovely pattern!
> ...


Thanks for the pretty pattern Roberta -- I just knit a little swatch and it will be great for a cowl. are you going to knit it flat? I am going to put a border for the top and bottom of the cowl of 4 stitches( Knitted up both sides) and then work the pattern in between. That gives a nice finish for the cowl. I think I will do it about l2" total width and 22" length. hope to see your picture when it is finished.

I am working on a 'waterfall top' for a good friend right now. want to get it finished as I will be seeing her over New Years.so wont start anything else until it is finished. have the body part nearly finished then just have the sleeves and finishing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it.....would make a cute baby shower gift!!



Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Lurker.

By the way in the newsletter today this was there; beautiful patterns. I'm posting it / copying it here for anyone that may have missed it.
You may pick one of thier patterns and put in the code:

SHARETHELOVE

and recieve one of their patterns free. You may look at the patterns on Ravelry or their home page :

http://tincanknits.com/patterns-browse.html

Just follow this link, and share the love during the season.

http://us2.forward-to-friend1.com/forward?u=ac55a87e0c49ad678b42da26a&id=06f9d3b1f1&e=214...


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Agnescr what is Hogmanay?
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2Unable to download the pattern- US dollars would cost me! - but I would be leaving the yarn at the back of the work said:
> ...


I am planning on using the pattern for a circular cowl, just need to use my largest stitch marker! [for the commencement of the rounds!]


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

It definitely a rukus!! but I loved every minute of it! The kids did too! The littlest was a little overwhelmed by all the people but she soon blended right in!!


AZ Sticks said:


> Enjoy your ruckus nittergma!!!! I'm glad you are having such a great Holiday!!!!! AZ
> 
> 
> nittergma said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is wet and 54F here today; I hate a wet chill. It seems to permeate my bones. I have lots of left over ham, chicken and turkey so I going to search for a good soup recipe. Will check back later.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr what is Hogmanay?


old years night... new years eve... is a scottish term
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Hogmanay


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh Gwen!! I sure wish it were 54F here! I'd be in short sleeves! Oh wait! I am in short sleeves! lol My landlord likes to keep the thermostat on 78F. I keep telling him i'm "done"! lol

Roberta



Gweniepooh said:


> It is wet and 54F here today; I hate a wet chill. It seems to permeate my bones. I have lots of left over ham, chicken and turkey so I going to search for a good soup recipe. Will check back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Agnescr what is Hogmanay?
> ...


will you be working Hogmanay this year, Agnes? I know you have to give up a lot of the holidays, with your work- people must eat!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

morning/afternoon, its 10: here. 
SNOW, SNOW, SNOW... who knew, we usually just get the edge of weather, but last nite, when i was watching their predictions, i saw we were on the edge of the winter store warning and the other edge was the prediction of snow and sleet coming, and boy did it come. we ended up canceling bj's family get together, at first i was ticked off, i already was cooking all the meat for the taco salads. ( i went ahead and adde the pkg of seasonings and just froze it)
but as the front blew in and it started snowing and sleeting it never stopped and i am thinking here in town we got somehere close to 8-10 inches, which for us is a lot. my neice and fam. made it to Indiana for their visit, my sister and her bunch made it back to Nashville, Tn. Mom and dad had a good day together and then she and neice took him back to N home around 4:30, cause it was already starting by then. i am sitting here in my snug home, watching the folks that don't know how to drive in this slide everywhere, duh when you get going, don't stop at the stop sign......... i drove for so many yrs from up a big mtn to and from work, i don't mind driving in snow at all. which is what is here and its a very wet snow. i have the scanner on and its very busy now also.bj got up and went into work this morn at 5, he made sure the outside kitty got fed this morn. so me, maddi, stedman and the two cats harper, and scout are watching halmark movie channel. the dogs have figured out to get to the row of red tip bushes and go do their bussiness under them, as the snow is very little there. so i got outand raked a path down the sidewalk so they can get to the bushes, also got my porch cleared off. 
last night we slept very well, i didn't have to crate stedman, he just got up and snuggled up next to me and maddi was in between the pillows, so we all had a good night, inbetween potty breaks. he doesn't ring bells, but he goes to the door and paws it. so i have to watch for him.
i am going to start a load of laundry and i have put a vinison roast into the crock pot for bj and i am gonna cook myself some plain pasta noodles for supper. i am fixing to start the co for a new infinity scarf, by sister got a pretty one for christmas. So thats my big plans today, chillin out mostly.
Everyone take care and don't be out if you don't hav to if the weather is bad or its cold. late


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
I also added a scarf I knitted for myself last winter.

Roberta

PS: Um, the Royal Blue scarf picture was way too big. Let me shrink it a little. lol



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the pretty pattern Roberta -- I just knit a little swatch and it will be great for a cowl. are you going to knit it flat? I am going to put a border for the top and bottom of the cowl of 4 stitches( Knitted up both sides) and then work the pattern in between. That gives a nice finish for the cowl. I think I will do it about l2" total width and 22" length. hope to see your picture when it is finished.
> 
> I am working on a 'waterfall top' for a good friend right now. want to get it finished as I will be seeing her over New Years.so wont start anything else until it is finished. have the body part nearly finished then just have the sleeves and finishing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The house is so quiet now after yesterday! I am dealing with some remaining aftermath, though we did get paper picked up and dishes washed and all that afterwards--luckily, trash day was moved to today since it's usually Tuesday, so it will all be gone soon!

We had a lovely dinner--the others brought more food--lots of sweets (I should have enough to last until Easter!) and we all enjoyed gifts. DD got her tools, so her workshop area is coming along. Oldest DD called and I got to talk to GS (he knew what he was saying, even if we didn't, lol). Then my parents called later and I had a nice chat with both my mom and my dad. 

I won't have to cook for a while, though my poor digestive system probably will take a while to get back to normal. Ah, but that's to be expected, after all.

We did not get a flake of snow or a drop of rain...maybe in the next thing coming through!

I hope to get caught up with the rest of the thread soon (about ten pages to go from here); I am enjoying reading about your celebrations!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok. Let me try this again with my blue cowl. lol

Ahhh! Much better!!

Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok. Time for bed! See you all tonight!

Roberta


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

WendyPolk said:


> I haven't made soap since leaving Michigan. I used to make ton's of Peppermint soap, shampoo and lotion. Everyone liked it because it helped them to wake up in the morning.


One of my gifts were the two soapmaking books I used to have and somehow lost (likely in one of the many moves). I am looking forward to going through those again--I love my handmade soap!



AZ Sticks said:


> Well it's official, DH had the flu - coz guess who is sick now? Going to bed I will be back when I shake this - bummer! Love to all - AZ


  Aww, no! I hope it is a mild form and goes away very soon!

My parents and siblings are in the path of the storm going through the Ohio Valley (Illinois, Indiana, and Kentucky all "meet" on the Ohio River). I haven't seen many updates yet, but I do know of the TV station I can watch online.

I'm loving all the new pictures, too. Luke is just growing like a weed! Julie, that yarn is yummy--my mom would love it as well, as purple is her favorite color. And a beautiful cowl, Roberta!

I just realized it's nearly ten a.m. and I am still not moving along with what I need to do today. :shock: I started some fingerless gloves with the gift yarn--will see if I have enough leftover for something else, too--it's taking a lot less than I thought it would, and I have already finished one and wore it a bit last night; it's ever so warm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> WendyPolk said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't made soap since leaving Michigan. I used to make ton's of Peppermint soap, shampoo and lotion. Everyone liked it because it helped them to wake up in the morning.
> ...


Thanks Sorlenna- it is a colour I love to wear!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Ok. Let me try this again with my blue cowl. lol
> 
> Ahhh! Much better!!
> 
> Roberta


That is going to be sooo pretty. I hope you will post a picture of the finished cowl. I won't be able to start mine until I finish my Waterfall top. hopefully this weekend. I do like that 2 stitch pattern. Might incorporate a cable in the middle- will have to see.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty. 

I would really appreciate it if you would post your thoughts on this. 

I would find someone who is very familiar with the pattern and ask them to help the members work their way through the wingspan. I see that some of you have had to frog them. 
--------------------
I also would love it if any of you have any ideas for a workshop - we have 3 types -

1. taking a slightly difficult pattern and all working together with the help of a workshop teacher - to make the pattern -(see non felted slippers)

#2. learning a new technique eg. magic loop (darowil's workshop)

#3. designing your own project - learning to look at knitting and crochet a different way, learning to work 'out of the box' and learning to be confident that you can change patterns, can start from scratch and end up with a successful project.
--------
It is difficult for me to find interesting subjects on my own so I am wondering whether any of you have any projects you would like to learn that you have been avoiding? I have quite a few set up for the spring. So far all of them in 2012 since Aug. have been successful and I hope to continue finding teachers who are willing to help.

It is just hard to find things that people really want help with.

Thanks in advance-- if you would prefer to pm me that is fine. I 
am also wondering whether a workshop with just fancy knitting stitches would be helpful -- It would be a lot of work, but could be done. We, prefer specific projects but are open to suggestions. 


Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> k1 - bring your yarn to the front - slip the stitch as though to purl - take yarn to the back and knit the next stitch.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Rule of thumb is if the previous stitch is a knit stitch and the stitch after the slip 1 purlwise is also a knit stitch, then you slip the stitch with the yarn in the back.  If the next stitch to be made after the slip one purlwise is a purl stitch, then you bring the yarn to the front.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


What a delightful Christmas photo!!!! *chuckles* who is the proudest Grandma in the world??? Mrs Santa must have gotten a hold of him and left him some little elfin boots! Likely left some kisses on those cute cheeks too! :lol: Those little ones can never be boring!!! a whole new year coming up to cherish those little milestones Luke will be making!!! Enjoy and you have every reason to be proud!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


So cute, and like they say "out of the mouths of babes!"


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would post your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


Shirley, just a thought for you and Rachel. Would you be able to open a new topic under your section sort of titled "What Workshop Would You Like to See Developed Here?" That way there are so many more Knitting Paradise members could respond and you would be able to see what everyone is desiring to have for workshops. I think your pre-amble could explain what you are looking for in the way of ideas/suggestions. Please excuse me here if you have already done so. How about some knitted rugs/crocheted rugs? A tableclothe/runner knitted with crochet cotton or crocheted and knitted ones? :-D


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I knew how to turn pictures!
> ...


It is a free pattern from Caron called Lace Panel Afghan. Let me know if you don't find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


And worked so beautifully, by you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning, myfanwy (I say good morning because it is just a few minutes before noon my time)! As always your knitting photos are delightful to see!.

I thought of you last night when I was outside in the cold. The 3/4 moon was riding high and bright in the night and just to the immediate right of the moon were too bright stars -- the brightest one was a bit above and a dimmer one was just below. It looked as if the moon was going to sail right between them! This bright star, would that be jupitar? The sky was filled with stars last night but I loved that moon being accompanied by two bright spots of light!!! I could have taken a picture if I knew what to do. hahaha, I also need to put batteries into my camera and the picture device you have to put into the camera.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty.
> ...


Thanks five - Rachel (my partner) and I have plans for doing just that. The problem is, we are still trying to let more people know about the workshops. Unless they are aware of them, they would not know about the section. I spend a lot of my time surfing
pictures for ideas and reading main posts which ask for help- that is how I have managed to find the subjects so far.

Rachel is the other Section manager for those who haven't met her. She works full time and helps me in many many ways. She has a busy life and isn't able to spend much time looking for new projects.
She is a huge help, in trimming and highlighting the information so that the closed workshops are easy to read once they are closed - so that KP members can access the workshop info in the future.
Right now, we are planning a basic crochet workshop, and I am looking for someone to teach basic knitting. As the larger percentage of KP members can knit, we are trying to find different levels of difficulty to reach everyone.

This is such a great group and I figure who better to get ideas from than my friends here. I have already received one suggestion and hope to hear from more of you.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

its me again, i just put on a pot of pinto beans, i decided not to do spagetti, just wanted something plain and not spicy. i have gotten laundry going, and now i truly am fixing to set and do more on my co for the infinity scarf. the sun is out and everything looks so bright. later all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning, myfanwy (I say good morning because it is just a few minutes before noon my time)! As always your knitting photos are delightful to see!.
> 
> I thought of you last night when I was outside in the cold. The 3/4 moon was riding high and bright in the night and just to the immediate right of the moon were too bright stars -- the brightest one was a bit above and a dimmer one was just below. It looked as if the moon was going to sail right between them! This bright star, would that be jupitar? The sky was filled with stars last night but I loved that moon being accompanied by two bright spots of light!!! I could have taken a picture if I knew what to do. hahaha, I also need to put batteries into my camera and the picture device you have to put into the camera.


Hi, girlfriend! Marianne is the one with the knowledge of the northern skies- she told me a web site that she uses- also I am fairly sure Angora is up with astronomy. so glad you have a functioning camera, it is very probable that it is still Jupiter! I experimented forwarding your shot of the lights, as a URL, is it Ignace? my cousin wanted to know? She was pretty sure she had seen it somewhere before!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I am really moving slowly! I don't know if you know, but we had a white Christmas! I'm sure it isn't like snowfalls in other areas, but it was a lot of us. Sad thing is that we had to cut our family time short. Roads were getting bad. My sister and BIL had the hardest trip. I think it was all moving east which is the way they were traveling. My cousin saw lots of wrecks, but everyone made it home safely. The food was delicious as usual. Of course I have leftovers, so that will be nice. The temperature is 26 F, but the sun is shining. There doesn't seem to be ice on the street. These are a few pictures of our Texas White Christmas.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I am really moving slowly! I don't know if you know, but we had a white Christmas! I'm sure it isn't like snowfalls in other areas, but it was a lot of us. Sad thing is that we had to cut our family time short. Roads were getting bad. My sister and BIL had the hardest trip. I think it was all moving east which is the way they were traveling. My cousin saw lots of wrecks, but everyone made it home safely. The food was delicious as usual. Of course I have leftovers, so that will be nice. The temperature is 26 F, but the sun is shining. There doesn't seem to be ice on the street. These are a few pictures of our Texas White Christmas.


How exciting- I have seen it like that in Auckland but it is hail- not real snow! and about that thick- and you are lucky if it lasts for half an hour!
So glad everyone was safe!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Any news from Marianne?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Any news from Marianne?


have you been following 5mm's thread she started?

Prayers of hope and healing for Marianne 818 I think it is


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's funny Roberta! I just copied the cowl pattern you posted; willpost a pic when I make it. Thanks



rpuhrmann said:


> Oh Gwen!! I sure wish it were 54F here! I'd be in short sleeves! Oh wait! I am in short sleeves! lol My landlord likes to keep the thermostat on 78F. I keep telling him i'm "done"! lol
> 
> Roberta
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

very nice! Love the color too



rpuhrmann said:


> Ok. Let me try this again with my blue cowl. lol
> 
> Ahhh! Much better!!
> 
> Roberta


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

What a cutie you have there...love his boots.



KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today is Youngest DD's birthday (19!). One of her friends has helped me contact some of her friends and since she has to work from 2-10 pm tonight the friends will arrive here at 10 and we will surprise her with a party. We even gave her her birthday present yesterday saying that since both she and DH were working today we would have to celebrate last night. I'll get DH to help me bake a cake when he comes home; red velvet. Cheating with a mix since I'm limited with hand use still. I also called her boss to make sure they would keep her at work until ten. It should be lots of fun. Her sisters and nieces and nephews will also be here so there will be about 20 people.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is Youngest DD's birthday (19!). One of her friends has helped me contact some of her friends and since she has to work from 2-10 pm tonight the friends will arrive here at 10 and we will surprise her with a party. We even gave her her birthday present yesterday saying that since both she and DH were working today we would have to celebrate last night. I'll get DH to help me bake a cake when he comes home; red velvet. Cheating with a mix since I'm limited with hand use still. I also called her boss to make sure they would keep her at work until ten. It should be lots of fun. Her sisters and nieces and nephews will also be here so there will be about 20 people.


What fun. Never thought of you still having a teen-ager! 19 can be quite a dramatic age, in my experience!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

These are some boot toppers one of DD's friends brought to their Christmas party. My sweet DD told everyone that her mother, me, could make them! Now she wants to go get yarn and buttons. Do you think this is a bulky yarn or worsted? I think they might be crochet, but I will knit mine. DD wants them like these, but I haven't found a similar pattern yet. So I will probably spend a lot of my day searching! But I want to tell her which yarn to get as she is excited for me to make them!

I'll have to post the pic in a little while, it hasn't gotten to my email yet!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 wrote:
Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty.

I would really appreciate it if you would post your thoughts on this.

I would find someone who is very familiar with the pattern and ask them to help the members work their way through the wingspan. I see that some of you have had to frog them. 
--------------------

I also would love it if any of you have any ideas for a workshop - we have 3 types -

1. taking a slightly difficult pattern and all working together with the help of a workshop teacher - to make the pattern -(see non felted slippers)

#2. learning a new technique eg. magic loop (darowil's workshop)

#3. designing your own project - learning to look at knitting and crochet a different way, learning to work 'out of the box' and learning to be confident that you can change patterns, can start from scratch and end up with a successful project.
--------
It is difficult for me to find interesting subjects on my own so I am wondering whether any of you have any projects you would like to learn that you have been avoiding? I have quite a few set up for the spring. So far all of them in 2012 since Aug. have been successful and I hope to continue finding teachers who are willing to help.

It is just hard to find things that people really want help with.

Thanks in advance-- if you would prefer to pm me that is fine. I 
am also wondering whether a workshop with just fancy knitting stitches would be helpful -- It would be a lot of work, but could be done. We, prefer specific projects but are open to suggestions. 
Shirley[/quote]

Shirley, just a thought for you and Rachel. Would you be able to open a new topic under your section sort of titled "What Workshop Would You Like to See Developed Here?" That way there are so many more Knitting Paradise members could respond and you would be able to see what everyone is desiring to have for workshops. I think your pre-amble could explain what you are looking for in the way of ideas/suggestions. Please excuse me here if you have already done so. How about some knitted rugs/crocheted rugs? A tableclothe/runner knitted with crochet cotton or crocheted and knitted ones? :-D[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

What fun. Never thought of you still having a teen-ager! 19 can be quite a dramatic age, in my experience![/quote]

In my experience, especially with girls, all ages are dramatic! My DD is almost 27, and it is a drama almost daily! Gotta love her though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes. had her at age 41. She is a real joy for us. Very responsible and loving.



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Today is Youngest DD's birthday (19!). One of her friends has helped me contact some of her friends and since she has to work from 2-10 pm tonight the friends will arrive here at 10 and we will surprise her with a party. We even gave her her birthday present yesterday saying that since both she and DH were working today we would have to celebrate last night. I'll get DH to help me bake a cake when he comes home; red velvet. Cheating with a mix since I'm limited with hand use still. I also called her boss to make sure they would keep her at work until ten. It should be lots of fun. Her sisters and nieces and nephews will also be here so there will be about 20 people.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are the boot toppers.

They are turned sideways. I wish I could turn my pics right side up!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

as five says *Whooo Whoo!!* -- one of you has already signed up to teach a workshop in March! I will let her tell you about it. It is going to be a good one!

oops sorry if you read this before now I wrote May instead of March -- it will be started March 27 and I am excited!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie if you check on the Redheart site they have a pattern for Ribbed Boot cuffs (free) and the suggested yarn is a size 4 using a size 10 needle. Hope that is helpful. How delightful that your DD bragged how Mom could make them!



pammie1234 said:


> These are some boot toppers one of DD's friends brought to their Christmas party. My sweet DD told everyone that her mother, me, could make them! Now she wants to go get yarn and buttons. Do you think this is a bulky yarn or worsted? I think they might be crochet, but I will knit mine. DD wants them like these, but I haven't found a similar pattern yet. So I will probably spend a lot of my day searching! But I want to tell her which yarn to get as she is excited for me to make them!
> 
> I'll have to post the pic in a little while, it hasn't gotten to my email yet!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't wait to take a class! Had said I would do the dragonfly one starting in Jan but am hesitant to try with such li,ited mobility with the hand surgery BUT will definitely do one eventually.



Designer1234 said:


> as five says *Whooo Whoo!!* -- one of you has already signed up to teach a workshop in March! I will let her tell you about it. It is going to be a good one!
> 
> oops sorry if you read this before now I wrote May instead of March -- it will be started March 27 and I am excited!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think if your photo goes into a photo program, there should be a place where you can change the photo - usually it shows arrows and you can put them top up. then save -- then when you transfer them they will be showing correctly. I know my I photos have that ability. 

Another thing you can do is make a pdf copy or a word document and you can do the same thing. then save it to your photo album. All the photos I get from my son are sideways -- I just put them in my photos and turn them right side up. hope this helps. If not you might pm me and send them to me (I will give you my email addy) and I will fix them for you and send them back. 

Actually, I think Rachel put instructions in the tech file on the workshop section and it might even be explained on KP -click under help. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't wait to take a class! Had said I would do the dragonfly one starting in Jan but am hesitant to try with such li,ited mobility with the hand surgery BUT will definitely do one eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lace class is wonderful -- the pre information workshop is still open and worth the read for anyone who wants to do, or already does lace -- she is fantastic. She starts a basic shawl on Jan. 4 but the pre workshop is worth reading as it discusses charts, left handed charts, how to read charts, all sorts of information which is really help ful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
this is for the scarf you watched me work on!

In the traditional pattern 'Travelling vine' that I worked out!
I have had well over 6,300 views of the photos I posted in 'Pictures' after I had completed the scarf.
Angela is absolutely delighted with it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> this is for the scarf you watched me work on!
> 
> In the traditional pattern 'Travelling vine' that I worked out!
> ...


I am delighted - it is a gorgeous scarf. I will put it on the list and we will open about 4 or 5 days ahead of time for information as to needles, yarn, etc.

Anyone else??????????? I pretty well go north American time but we adjust it a bit when it is down under. As long as everyone knows when it is starting so we can be there. One reason why I start them a bit early. give everyone achance to find us and get their supplies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the snow has arrived - we are kind of on the edge of the storm - most of it will go to the south and east of us heading in a northern direction - ohio joy should be getting some and nanacaren will also get some of this i think. we are getting a very fine snow - it's blowing and traffic is behaving itself. i don't look for a huge accumulation athough toledo television says 4-8 inches possible - think we will be closer to four - there is about one inch on my porch now.

hickory is discovering the joys of running her nose through the snow - it has been a while since we had enough to do that. the cats on the other hand needed a gentle persuasive hand to help them outdoors to do their thing. they did not linger. they are all snuggly now sleeping away and hickory is on my side of the bed with her head on my pillow - cute.

i think i am up for the day - i got up for breakfast around nine - came home and decided a nap was in order - finally got up around two. have been working on my brown sweater - think it is going to look swell when it is finished - working with thriteens is different - my hands are beginning to ache - time for some motrin i'm thinking.

gary had some vacation days left so he took them this week - the boys can hardly wait until there is enough snow to go sledding. there is a church north of us with quite a slope in the back that they think is fun. think gary enjoys it as much as the kids - he is just a "big kid". of course max will go along and he will be running and barking the whole time.

heidi got me my annual christmas cup - this year she filled it with reese's pb cups - yummmmmmmy.

now i will work on catching up. hope everyone is hunkered down, warm and knitting up a storm.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Sam! I just heard on the radio that a HUGE storm is heading to the Ohio Valley. I have no idea what part of Ohio you are in, but I'm sure you will get some of it.
> Batten down the hatches!! lol
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AWESOME Lurker! Hopefully I will be able to do this by then!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AWESOME Lurker! Hopefully I will be able to do this by then!!!


i do so hope you are all recovered!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very nice looking family rookieretiree - what a great surprise.

have a great time in florida soaking up all that heat while we are freezing our patootie off. i'm thinking key west would be the place to be right now.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I just can't keep up. I have now included an avatar to my profile....the kids did a photo shoot for our Christmas present...can't believe our grandson didn't spill the beans. He's a great little secret keeper!!
> 
> We "girls" are going to go see Les Miz today and then I have to pack when I get home in preparation for my trip down to my sisters. My flight is at 7:30 a.m. so will be getting an early start out at the airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the nativity was her design myfanwy. i have the book and keep thinking i should get started - i would need to make two - one for each daughter.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful color myfanwy - my favorite - very nice kniting too.

i would have thought somewhere in the directions they would have said how to do the slip stitch. i have done something like this and the direction was to bring the yarn forward - then on the third row you slipped one as though to knit with yarn in back. i will have to find that pattern and see what i made with it - probably a dishrag.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Roberta, Sam and I clearly would do this differently- I have just got some yarn to start a little swatch- I have found over the years consistency- even when mistaken is most important with knitting! Off to start the swatch!
> Doing it 'my way'
> 
> In my 'bunged up' state, I have found I need a row counter, to keep track of the pattern!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it would be four degrees farenheite (spelled wrong) below freezing in

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well you just cant keep a good girl down as they say!! 12 hours from start to finish  nasty while it lasted. DH and I both had our flu shots, so they missed the mark this year. I just want to jump on and let you know I made it through the worst of it. I am going to take it easy today, do laundry and recover .. I hope that all of you in the path of this storm are safe and that those traveling made it without too much trouble. 
Love the hoodie patterns  if I ever make anything to wear it would be something along these lines I think. 
5  you hang in there  you know this time of year is always a challenge  you have come so far and we are so proud of you and grateful to have you with us!!!
Hey Roberta  glad you had a quiet sleep!!! How soon before you will be in your own place????
Lurker, hope your cold is getting better, love the color of that yarn and Roberta  I need to try that pattern for a cowl myself  But I will need more info knitting for dummies you know how many to co, flat or circular, etc.
Dear Pontuf  I think youre the closest!!! No really, were fine  I dont usually stay sick very long  DH says its just sympathy flu!!!
Rookie- what a fun day you have planned, and the picture of the kids is wonderful!!! 
Kate what a great picture!!! He is growing so fast!! And we love seeing the pictures  please keep sharing!!!!
Angora the story about the phone numbers is so funny  You and Designer should each start a book  Grandchildrens Stories Some type of a journal to write cute conversations or things that they do. When my 30 something DD was about 5, our cat had a litter of kittens in her closet. She made a sign and hung it on her door that says Quiet Kittens Nersing I kept that sign and gave it to her recently  she put it in her hope chest with other treasures!!!
Ah Designer  I see you are putting together my cowl pattern for dummies!!!! 
Southern Gal, so sorry you had some of your plans canceled. Maybe a New Years get together???? Im glad your furry visitor is happy  it always makes me sad when I couldnt take my pups with me  but if I was leaving them with you they would be fine!!!
Sorlenna Im so glad you day went well  enjoy the peace today!!! I hope your family stays safe from the storms.
Roberta the scarf and blue cowl are wonderful  I wish I could get my tension that even over a long project. Practice I guess. 
Pammie  thanks for the pattern info  I should have known, I have that on my list and everytime I see it I ask about it!!! I guess I really do need to make one!!! Thats about the amount of snow I like to get!! Just enough to say it snowed and a good photo op!!! The boot toppers are cute  dont you just love our kids  Oh My Mom can make that
Gwenie  19!!! Oh you are just a youngster!!! How sweet of you to go to such effort for DD Christmas Birthdays seem to get short shift- She will be thrilled!!! 
Lurker the Teacher!!! Your scarf did turn out so lovely  it seemed like you didnt take that long to finish it either I will see what I have in my stash that might work  No new yarn for me until I make a dent in some that I have  I think I would do a wingspan class too if that gets added  Im pretty sure I have something I can use for that. 
Stay warm Sam  I like the idea of knitting up a storm!!! I am headed to the kitchen to see what lurks in the fridge. I may just try a piece of toast first and see how that goes!!! I will check back in later my friends  Love, AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you must get a good bit of your weather from the lake - we haven't come near to that temp yet.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it will be sunny down there --- although I can't complain about our winter so far....got a little dusting of snow yesterday, but it's almost all gone already. It hasn't been colder the 28 degrees so that's pretty warm for us.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the nativity was her design myfanwy. i have the book and keep thinking i should get started - i would need to make two - one for each daughter.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I was pretty sure it was- although I recall a beautiful one in Mon Tricot, back in the days when that was in the shops


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will endulge you all you want kate - isn't one of the duties of grandparents to brag about their grandchildren.

sam

a very nice picture kate - the elf boots are perfect.

sam



KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well you just cant keep a good girl down as they say!! 12 hours from start to finish  nasty while it lasted. DH and I both had our flu shots, so they missed the mark this year. I just want to jump on and let you know I made it through the worst of it. I am going to take it easy today, do laundry and recover .. I hope that all of you in the path of this storm are safe and that those traveling made it without too much trouble.
> Love the hoodie patterns  if I ever make anything to wear it would be something along these lines I think.
> 5  you hang in there  you know this time of year is always a challenge  you have come so far and we are so proud of you and grateful to have you with us!!!
> Hey Roberta  glad you had a quiet sleep!!! How soon before you will be in your own place????
> ...


My husband would say 'Talofae' which translates roughly as a loving understanding of where you are at, and a hope of the blessing you need! People often ask if I am a teacher- but that is just because I shoot my mouth off- and sound confident- even though I may have got it completely wrong!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to do some shopping before i start - i really like vegetables so i will have some of everything in it - the more the better - i was thinking lentils. i was also thinking tomato juice or v8 juice as a base but maybe i should look for a good vegetabe broth like you suggested. will see what meijer has on the shelves. vegetable soup is something i can eat three times a day and not get tired of it. and homemade is so much bette than what you buy in the stores.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have done that joy - sometimes i remember it is in the fridge and sometimes it is a science project by the time i get back to it. i have frozen some things and those i eat.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful color myfanwy - my favorite - very nice kniting too.
> 
> i would have thought somewhere in the directions they would have said how to do the slip stitch. i have done something like this and the direction was to bring the yarn forward - then on the third row you slipped one as though to knit with yarn in back. i will have to find that pattern and see what i made with it - probably a dishrag.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

upper new york get a lot of lake effect weather which is why they usually have more snow and wicked weather than we do.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitter153 - it's good to see you at the ktp this snowy day - we hope you had plenty of hot tea and enjoyed the conversation. we will be looking for you to visit us again real soon.

sam



Knitter153 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny daralene - out of the mouth of babes . . . . .

sam



Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was at least one tornado that touched down - destroyed a building - no one was hurt thank goodness.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Alabama- tornadoes, Oklahoma, Mid west, dangers driving home as storms worsen- Key words from the BBC weather report for the US.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there was at least one tornado that touched down - destroyed a building - no one was hurt thank goodness.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Our news has gone to almost non-existent- the only one with the overseas news at present is the BBC overnight broadcast.
that is a relief no one was hurt! [in the tornado]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - what a great color.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> Ok. Let me try this again with my blue cowl. lol
> 
> Ahhh! Much better!!
> 
> Roberta


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker:
> 
> Papa and I each got a special hand made gift - but everyone there got a special card that she colored- she has a way of copying patterns onto paper with her Dad's computer and then she colors them. They weren't all special Christmas subjects but her color
> ideas worked very well. She wrote a Christmas wish inside each of them. I will take a picture of my card later. (dh is sleeping right now) and post it. She shows so many signs that she will have a lot of artistic ability - I hope I can help nurture it - so far I have been able to introduce her to different things, so it is very satisfying. The only one who is artistically inclined so she and I have a lot of interests in common, even now. We are going to carry on with the knitting lessons in January - she is anxious to do a rib, carry on with her cast ons and offs, and learn 'at least' two of the fancy stitches I had in my coat of Many colors which I wore last night - she examined it so closely. Child of my heart.


She sounds like a great wee girl. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

imho i think the wingspan is an easy pattern - it is straight knit every row -move your traveling marker three sts forward each time and that is about it. i did need a little help figuring what the directions meant on the first triangle but after that it is pretty much free sailing. i will have to add it is a very fun knit - i love short rows.

it is a pattern you could think out of the box with in choice of colors - i have seen some beautiful wingspans that their use of color was breathtaking.

i think a tutorial on felting would be fun.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you must get a good bit of your weather from the lake - we haven't come near to that temp yet.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I am right in the thin line between lake effect from Lake Ontario and the snow band for Tug Hill. It does get pretty cold even when there is no snow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> imho i think the wingspan is an easy pattern - it is straight knit every row -move your traveling marker three sts forward each time and that is about it. i did need a little help figuring what the directions meant on the first triangle but after that it is pretty much free sailing. i will have to add it is a very fun knit - i love short rows.
> 
> it is a pattern you could think out of the box with in choice of colors - i have seen some beautiful wingspans that their use of color was breathtaking.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Sam--- never thought of a felting workshop-- I do think that there is a lot of interest in the wingspan -- so I will put it and felting on my list. now to find teachers -- (wingspan??? you????)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hope you all had a good day today........loved all the pictures, early bed for me tonight,bach to work tomorrow x


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

AZ, my DD volunteered me to knit an afghan and all she had to do was buy the yarn. I told her that an afghan took too much time and I would not do it for nothing! I just mainly knit and then give it away. It's fun for me. I will make some things, like the boot toppers, if they buy the yarn, especially for DD's friends.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you will gift us with a picture of your scarf when you are finished.

sam



Southern Gal said:


> its me again, i just put on a pot of pinto beans, i decided not to do spagetti, just wanted something plain and not spicy. i have gotten laundry going, and now i truly am fixing to set and do more on my co for the infinity scarf. the sun is out and everything looks so bright. later all


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Designer, I would like to learn entrelec. I don't know if that could be done in a workshop or not, but that is on my bucket list.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> One of the 2 remaining ladies who have been members of our church since practically forever passed away last Friday evening. She would have been 96 yo today. We ladies of the church will be preparing and serving a luncheon on Thursday for the family, following the services. We've been told to expect about 100 for the meal. That will take a lot of food, I expect, but it the least we can do for the family she leaves behind.
> 
> These meals are an opportunity for us to show our love and respect for the family and the deceased friend.
> 
> Best wishes to you all. Ohio Joy


What a nice thing for you to do for the family.

:thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun gwen - i am sure she will love it.

hope your hand is healing quickly - your knitting needles are calling to you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today is Youngest DD's birthday (19!). One of her friends has helped me contact some of her friends and since she has to work from 2-10 pm tonight the friends will arrive here at 10 and we will surprise her with a party. We even gave her her birthday present yesterday saying that since both she and DH were working today we would have to celebrate last night. I'll get DH to help me bake a cake when he comes home; red velvet. Cheating with a mix since I'm limited with hand use still. I also called her boss to make sure they would keep her at work until ten. It should be lots of fun. Her sisters and nieces and nephews will also be here so there will be about 20 people.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my granddaughter made boot toppers out of a wool sweater she got at goodwill - she cut the sleeves and used the cuff part to fold down over her boots - looked nice.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> These are some boot toppers one of DD's friends brought to their Christmas party. My sweet DD told everyone that her mother, me, could make them! Now she wants to go get yarn and buttons. Do you think this is a bulky yarn or worsted? I think they might be crochet, but I will knit mine. DD wants them like these, but I haven't found a similar pattern yet. So I will probably spend a lot of my day searching! But I want to tell her which yarn to get as she is excited for me to make them!
> 
> I'll have to post the pic in a little while, it hasn't gotten to my email yet!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it's official, DH had the flu - coz guess who is sick now? Going to bed I will be back when I shake this - bummer! Love to all - AZ


Get better soon AZ!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > caren - what kind of mandolin did you get?
> ...


This really looks like a good one! Nice gift.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Designer, I would like to learn entrelec. I don't know if that could be done in a workshop or not, but that is on my bucket list.


We have an entrelac workshop planned with Stitch Designer on 
April 22 - she is also going to teach the cable class - both should be excellent.

Any other suggestions? I am getting my late spring classes set up and would really be happy to have some ideas. Anyone willing to teach the windspan? ( Sam???) - I have asked for someone on the main section but would love it if one of my friends from the KTP would do it for us. I hope you don't mind me asking all of you -- you are friends and I know you have been most generous with teachers up to now and interest in the workshops.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Pammie such beautiful gifts.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Love you new ornament logo Pontuf--jigsaw puzzles are fun. Now to get caught up! Took a day off to feed my son and now he's on his merry way to work today so I can relax.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad you and dh are feeling better - it is important to get your flu shot says the one who has yet to get one. stay warm and cozy.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Well you just cant keep a good girl down as they say!! 12 hours from start to finish  nasty while it lasted. DH and I both had our flu shots, so they missed the mark this year. I just want to jump on and let you know I made it through the worst of it. I am going to take it easy today, do laundry and recover


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

as long as you don't tell anyone - they will never know.

sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just can't keep up. I have now included an avatar to my profile....the kids did a photo shoot for our Christmas present...can't believe our grandson didn't spill the beans. He's a great little secret keeper!!
> 
> We "girls" are going to go see Les Miz today and then I have to pack when I get home in preparation for my trip down to my sisters. My flight is at 7:30 a.m. so will be getting an early start out at the airport.
> 
> ...


Have a lovely trip to your sister's.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Southern Gal, so sorry you had some of your plans canceled. Maybe a New Years get together???? Im glad your furry visitor is happy  it always makes me sad when I couldnt take my pups with me  but if I was leaving them with you they would be fine!!!
> 
> not to worry, bj's family all live right around us with in 10 miles most less. its always my family get together that worries me if they are predicting weather, cause youngest sister and dh always have lived hrs away.
> my neighbor came over earlier to borrow a shovel, she said they measured in the back yard and got a ft. of snow. i believe her. cause the snauzer and snorkie have been out off and on this day and everytime maddi follows steadman the snauzer i loose her in the snow, he is taller. i just keep a towl by the door to towel them off when they come in. we rarely get this much snow, i love it, and its a wet one, so its easier to drive in. the snow plow has come up and down both streets so when it freezes again tonight, maybe it won't be solid ice. i will have to venture out tomorrow to clean at the church. don't know if i will walk down or drive.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> My granddaughter came up to when I was alone working in the kitchen and got my attention to tell me "Grandma, did you know that when a baby comes out of its Mommy's tummy you get a list of phone numbers." "Oh and what phone numbers do you get?" "Santa Claus, Tooth Fairy, and the Easter Bunny!" She is 5 and will be 6 in March.


How cute is that!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as you don't tell anyone - they will never know.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
> I also added a scarf I knitted for myself last winter.
> 
> Roberta
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> twenty minutes to go and christmas will be over for another year. i wonder how long the good cheer will last.
> 
> .......
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pattern Sam. This would be something I would knit. Easy so a nice break from lace. Has a nice masculine look to it. Will need to see a photo when you finish!!

As far as the holiday spirit--let's all try to make it last. Doing things--like the other day I had a coupon for half off on a gallon of milk but when I got to the store realized I only need a half gallon so the next person who choose the gallon, I asked if she would like a coupon and she said yes she had forgotten hers at home and thanked me profusely. Made my day--not just holiday spirit but good will towards "men".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one reason it is so hard for me to take my yearly vacation in seattle - hickory looks like i am deserting her. the cats could care less - as long as there is food they are fine -

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love doing random acts of kindness - makes me feel warm and fuzzy.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > twenty minutes to go and christmas will be over for another year. i wonder how long the good cheer will last.
> ...


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Marianne's Cindi has asked for this to be posted here.

Thank you for starting this link, M told me about it and asked me to come in and read your dear posts. It really meant a lot to her, she thinks of each of you as friends that get together daily and laugh and cut up and share wonderful ideas, patterns and some really delicious recipes. She is lost when she is unable to check on how people are doing, some that husbands are in the hospital, some are having surgery or serious medical issues, those that have fibro and are dealing with horrible weather patterns and those that are in the storms and cold or horrible heat waves and cyclones. You are all such a tight knit group and that is such a blessing.
M is in recovery at this time, they were going to do this under a local, but the tumor was deeper than the MRI showed so they put her to sleep. The good news is that the surgeon told us that it doesn't appear to be cancerous, but of course they cannot tell that by looks alone, not sure when the results will be back, but the doctors have already made a plan of action.
Marianne won't admit how scared she is of this, her father, brother, 8 cousins and 2 uncles and 1 aunt all passed away in the past 5 years from different forms of cancer. They were all on her father's side of the family. She also has been concerned about Hep-C as she cared for her uncle (her Mom's brother) who died from it about 4 years ago, plus she was a phlebotomy tech about 30 yrs ago, before everyone knew about aids and HIV and Hep-C, or at least were not made aware of the dangers of being exposed to blood. She has been tested yearly for all the above since several of her co-workers at that time have contracted the different diseases. (3 have died from Aids 1 from Hep-C)
She is ready to be taken back to her room now, will let you know when we get results back. Please someone report to the tea party group as I am not sure when I can be back on.
Thank you for loving and caring for my friend, she is more like a sister than a friend, regardless I love her and keep her in my prayers also.
C.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i misss where they found a tumor in maianne?

sending her tons of positive healing energy.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Marianne's Cindi has asked for this to be posted here.
> 
> Thank you for starting this link, M told me about it and asked me to come in and read your dear posts. It really meant a lot to her, she thinks of each of you as friends that get together daily and laugh and cut up and share wonderful ideas, patterns and some really delicious recipes. She is lost when she is unable to check on how people are doing, some that husbands are in the hospital, some are having surgery or serious medical issues, those that have fibro and are dealing with horrible weather patterns and those that are in the storms and cold or horrible heat waves and cyclones. You are all such a tight knit group and that is such a blessing.
> M is in recovery at this time, they were going to do this under a local, but the tumor was deeper than the MRI showed so they put her to sleep. The good news is that the surgeon told us that it doesn't appear to be cancerous, but of course they cannot tell that by looks alone, not sure when the results will be back, but the doctors have already made a plan of action.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I am really moving slowly! I don't know if you know, but we had a white Christmas! I'm sure it isn't like snowfalls in other areas, but it was a lot of us. Sad thing is that we had to cut our family time short. Roads were getting bad. My sister and BIL had the hardest trip. I think it was all moving east which is the way they were traveling. My cousin saw lots of wrecks, but everyone made it home safely. The food was delicious as usual. Of course I have leftovers, so that will be nice. The temperature is 26 F, but the sun is shining. There doesn't seem to be ice on the street. These are a few pictures of our Texas White Christmas.


Just showed DH your pictures and he announced that he knew Richardson well, that was where he used to go to in the US when he worked for Levi Strauss!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


Best Christmas present ever! A grand child! Envy you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today is Youngest DD's birthday (19!). One of her friends has helped me contact some of her friends and since she has to work from 2-10 pm tonight the friends will arrive here at 10 and we will surprise her with a party. We even gave her her birthday present yesterday saying that since both she and DH were working today we would have to celebrate last night. I'll get DH to help me bake a cake when he comes home; red velvet. Cheating with a mix since I'm limited with hand use still. I also called her boss to make sure they would keep her at work until ten. It should be lots of fun. Her sisters and nieces and nephews will also be here so there will be about 20 people.


Hope she has a great party Gwen. We've just come back from my niece's 30th birthday celebrations today.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> this is for the scarf you watched me work on!
> 
> In the traditional pattern 'Travelling vine' that I worked out!
> ...


Well done you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne's Cindi has asked for this to be posted here.
> 
> Thank you for starting this link, M told me about it and asked me to come in and read your dear posts. It really meant a lot to her, she thinks of each of you as friends that get together daily and laugh and cut up and share wonderful ideas, patterns and some really delicious recipes. She is lost when she is unable to check on how people are doing, some that husbands are in the hospital, some are having surgery or serious medical issues, those that have fibro and are dealing with horrible weather patterns and those that are in the storms and cold or horrible heat waves and cyclones. You are all such a tight knit group and that is such a blessing.
> M is in recovery at this time, they were going to do this under a local, but the tumor was deeper than the MRI showed so they put her to sleep. The good news is that the surgeon told us that it doesn't appear to be cancerous, but of course they cannot tell that by looks alone, not sure when the results will be back, but the doctors have already made a plan of action.
> ...


Silverowl thank you for posting this. She has had such a 'heavy ' time this past while - our prayers are with her. I know how scared she is but she is soooo courageous. we all love her and pray for her. please pass my best wishes to her.

Shirley


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas. I just jumped to page 87 and read that Marianne had a tumor removed. Hope she is well on the way to recovery.

Haven't read all the other posts between page 12 and 87 but will try.

I have heard that many of you are experiencing terrible snow storms. Keep well all. We are expecting one to start tonight. Hopefully it will be well over by Friday when I have to take DH to hospital for his CT scan.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> this is for the scarf you watched me work on!
> 
> In the traditional pattern 'Travelling vine' that I worked out!
> ...


Congratulations!  I'm sure lots of lovely scarves will come out of it!

I have finished the mitts already--yes, with the yarn that came Christmas Eve. lol I just had to get going with it--and I have some left over so will see what else I can make.

Turkey pot pie is on the menu for tonight--just leftover turkey thrown in with mixed veggies and some stock and baked in a crust. But I love it. I had to go out to get some oil to make crust--and of course checked out Joanns yarn sale but nothing really called to me; I did get some sock yarn to try out, though just two skeins.

The boot toppers look crocheted to me, too, but Ravelry has lots of patterns for boot toppers that may please your gals.

I continue to send healing thoughts to Marianne--to all who are worrying or ill.

Now I'm off to the kitchen to put together a pot pie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have finished the mitts already--yes, with the yarn that came Christmas Eve. lol I just had to get going with it--and I have some left over so will see what else I can make.
> 
> 
> > ...................................................................................
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I have finished the mitts already--yes, with the yarn that came Christmas Eve. lol I just had to get going with it--and I have some left over so will see what else I can make.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I am really moving slowly! I don't know if you know, but we had a white Christmas! I'm sure it isn't like snowfalls in other areas, but it was a lot of us. Sad thing is that we had to cut our family time short. Roads were getting bad.


I just got pictures from my brother (the one we visited in London) who is back home in Dallas and they had pictures of their two grandsons (one from Dallas and one from LA) who were seeing their first snow....there was more snow than we have here in the Chicagoland area. Have to say, the weather patterns are getting very confusing. There are a lot of storms around the US today...luckily none of them are coming are way, but I feel and pray for all of you in the path of the strom hitting the NE part of the country...be safe everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I haven't gotten to read any but when I got on there was a message from Marianne. Maybe she has written you but she said for me to tell you she was going for a biopsy at 1pm. I don't know when she will get any results but I sure hope it is right away as she is "terrified" this time as too many people depend on her. What a sweetheart she is and loved by so many. If love could make her well she would be the healthiest person we all know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > AWESOME Lurker! Hopefully I will be able to do this by then!!!
> ...


Ditto --- I hope you get a lot of attendees at your workshop. I'm hoping that I have some of my other WIPs done so that I can join you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> as long as you don't tell anyone - they will never know.
> 
> sam
> 
> :lol: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

C for Marianne 818...I'm sure someone has posted this, but just in case. Sorry I don't have time to read through and find out if it was posted: Thank you for starting this link, M told me about it and asked me to come in and read your dear posts. It really meant a lot to her, she thinks of each of you as friends that get together daily and laugh and cut up and share wonderful ideas, patterns and some really delicious recipes. She is lost when she is unable to check on how people are doing, some that husbands are in the hospital, some are having surgery or serious medical issues, those that have fibro and are dealing with horrible weather patterns and those that are in the storms and cold or horrible heat waves and cyclones. You are all such a tight knit group and that is such a blessing.
M is in recovery at this time, they were going to do this under a local, but the tumor was deeper than the MRI showed so they put her to sleep. The good news is that the surgeon told us that it doesn't appear to be cancerous, but of course they cannot tell that by looks alone, not sure when the results will be back, but the doctors have already made a plan of action.
Marianne won't admit how scared she is of this, her father, brother, 8 cousins and 2 uncles and 1 aunt all passed away in the past 5 years from different forms of cancer. They were all on her father's side of the family. She also has been concerned about Hep-C as she cared for her uncle (her Mom's brother) who died from it about 4 years ago, plus she was a phlebotomy tech about 30 yrs ago, before everyone knew about aids and HIV and Hep-C, or at least were not made aware of the dangers of being exposed to blood. She has been tested yearly for all the above since several of her co-workers at that time have contracted the different diseases. (3 have died from Aids 1 from Hep-C)
She is ready to be taken back to her room now, will let you know when we get results back. Please someone report to the tea party group as I am not sure when I can be back on.
Thank you for loving and caring for my friend, she is more like a sister than a friend, regardless I love her and keep her in my prayers also.
C.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


If you ever become less boring - tell me how you do it. Mine is nearly nine and still the light of my life - I still want to talk about her all the time. they are such a wonderful addition to the lives of grand parents. She was a light in the clouds for us this past 3 years which were very hard. she is so much fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Marianne's Cindi has asked for this to be posted here.
> 
> Thank you for starting this link, M told me about it and asked me to come in and read your dear posts. It really meant a lot to her, she thinks of each of you as friends that get together daily and laugh and cut up and share wonderful ideas, patterns and some really delicious recipes. She is lost when she is unable to check on how people are doing, some that husbands are in the hospital, some are having surgery or serious medical issues, those that have fibro and are dealing with horrible weather patterns and those that are in the storms and cold or horrible heat waves and cyclones. You are all such a tight knit group and that is such a blessing.
> M is in recovery at this time, they were going to do this under a local, but the tumor was deeper than the MRI showed so they put her to sleep. The good news is that the surgeon told us that it doesn't appear to be cancerous, but of course they cannot tell that by looks alone, not sure when the results will be back, but the doctors have already made a plan of action.
> ...


Thanks for that Silverowl! I tried but for the life of me the laptop will no longer copy and paste!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


we will look forward to seeing you- and the good thing although they may get 'locked' my understanding is that one can still access them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> ...


wooooops I think I mean the 28th March put it down to my cold!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> ...


Thanks Kate- I love that shot of you and Luke!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


You are correct - each finished workshop has been trimmed of personal messages and is now locked. If, in the future we wish to open it and use it for a second workshop, of if I want to take portions of the information to put in a new workshop we can do that. I would only do that with the original teacher's permission, but i plan on using some of the posts from my first waterfal workshop which is starting in January- saves having to write it all up again. by the way, I hope you might consider checking it out too. very easy.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
> I also added a scarf I knitted for myself last winter.
> 
> Roberta
> ...


Like your seed stitch scarf and the detail you added. Personally I prefer, even though it is more work, a reversible scarf because they look and lay so much nicer. I am making just a plain seed stitch, about 30 stitches scarf out of a Malabrigo yarn I picked up last year. The color makes a pattern and it is easy to knit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:


It is gorgeous-- that yarn is wonderful. I must get myself some alpaca- I would try it on and make sure it will pull up quite softly, and make sure that you have room for another row or two. I love it. Here is the cowl I am working on right now - I love the colors and the cowl is quite soft

it is acrylic - and I don't mind that, as it lasts a long time. I use very little wool. but plan on trying alpaca


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
> ...


Judy- that is lovely- the colour/patterning is great- and your work so even!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pammie, I just saw your afghan. Quite beautiful and a whole lot of knitting. Well done and worth the effort. I looked up the pattern as it is so pretty and will save it for later. Great job!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:


I am curious to know more of your 1 st. border- it is very effective! - love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:
> ...


Thank you for that tip. Yes, I had better try it on or maybe she will have her chin stuck too high up in the air. Since it is baby alpaca it is very, very soft, but still might be too much around the neck.

Those colors you are using in the photo in your reply are so gorgeous. Oh my but you are inspirational. I'm going to go try it on now before I knit or shall I say try to knit the leaf border. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:
> ...


I love the colours in this yarn Desgner! Although I am not a great fan of acrylic, personally.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Here are the boot toppers.
> 
> They are turned sideways. I wish I could turn my pics right side up!


Just go to Start menu open Pictures clic on the one you want to turn and press the circular arrow key at the bottom in the direction you want to turn it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


members of my family including me, react to wool, and as I knit so much I can't afford the pricy yarns. I have good luck with my stuff and if I am careful about the feel of it, and the look of it, it works out okay for me. once in awhile I try wool, but then my hands start acting up, and I am not at all comfortable when I wear it. Itchy and uncomfortable.

I guess we each do our own thing. The mosaic is not a really smooth yarn and I don't care for it in something that requires a smooth finish, but it works okay for the cowl, and borders here and there. I just innovate (sometimes too darn much).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


Which is an extremely good reason for keeping to the synthetics! My daughter also can't wear wool, but when I knit for her- I tend to the bamboo- cotton mixes- I just picked up 4 balls today in a colour I need for about $3 each! Was very pleased about that- I went out with a limit of $48, and came home well under budget- and with more than what I had thought I would be able to afford! The so-called Boxing Day Specials!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Lurker...Congratulations on the almost 7,000 views of your scarf. Most deserving too, I might add. How wonderful that you will be doing a workshop on it. I'll bet people will need your help for sure. I just tried doing a leaf pattern and mis-read the pattern and had to undo the row and couldn't figure out where I was with all the yarn overs so I had to rip it out and will start over. I'm taking a break now. No more knitting for a few days. Have the grandchildren all day tomorrow and overnight so I will need recovery time too. I love them and we will have fun, but I'm sure you know what I mean. In other words, knitting something like you did takes lots of energy and mental alertness, plus an understanding of what you are doing. Someone to help is such a plus. Who knows, you might see me in your workshop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


well it would be great if you are able to join in- I am contemplating trying the workshop on creating and working from Charts- something I have seen -especially in Germaqn pattern books but never attempted to unravel!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


one thing I find is really really helpful is use stitch markers. I use them for just about all patterns -- makes it so much easier. not sure whether they would help in the leaf pattern but i think they might.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam, I sent you a pm with a date suggested.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

one thing I find is really really helpful is use stitch markers. I use them for just about all patterns -- makes it so much easier. not sure whether they would help in the leaf pattern but i think they might.

My latest 'waterfall top' class in Jan.2013

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.ca/

Absolutely agree. I'd be lost without them. Unfortunately there is no stitch count except on 2 rows and I wasn't on one of them. Caught my mistake when knitting the next row, but needed a pro to help me sort out my stitches. Get confused with yo's and don't know exactly what to do with them when they are in the row I am going back to. I'll bet if I had you or one of the other more experienced knitters with me I wouldn't have had to rip it all out. Plain stitches I am ok but the yo's seem to throw me. Probably mental block. I should probably treat them as a stitch.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> one thing I find is really really helpful is use stitch markers. I use them for just about all patterns -- makes it so much easier. not sure whether they would help in the leaf pattern but i think they might.
> 
> My latest 'waterfall top' class in Jan.2013
> 
> ...


you do the yarn over on the right side and on the wrong side that is exactly what you do-- treat the large hole caused by the yarnover as a stitch -- that is what causes the whole for the pattern. follow exactly where you put your yo/s but when you go back take it as a stitch and it will work out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


check out the lace preparation site she teaches you to read charts from beginning to fairly involved. just reading them I learned a lot and I am not a lace knitter. I have even done a cowl from a chart since then. check it out Julie. read from page one even if you aren't interested in lace. I think it is the most informative of all our workshops so far. She is outstanding and so clear. wonderful workshop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - no pictures sorlenna

sam

[quote=SorlennaI have finished the mitts already--yes, with the yarn that came Christmas Eve. lol I just had to get going with it--and I have some left over so will see what else I can make.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope everyone is recovering from the holidays. I am really moving slowly! I don't know if you know, but we had a white Christmas! I'm sure it isn't like snowfalls in other areas, but it was a lot of us. Sad thing is that we had to cut our family time short. Roads were getting bad. My sister and BIL had the hardest trip. I think it was all moving east which is the way they were traveling. My cousin saw lots of wrecks, but everyone made it home safely. The food was delicious as usual. Of course I have leftovers, so that will be nice. The temperature is 26 F, but the sun is shining. There doesn't seem to be ice on the street. These are a few pictures of our Texas White Christmas.
> ...


How cool is that! Give him a big Texas howdy for me! It is a pretty good place to live. I wish I lived in the country, but when I was the age to do it, I wanted to live in the city! I would love to visit Scotland. It seems like a beautiful place to live!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well you just cant keep a good girl down as they say!! 12 hours from start to finish  nasty while it lasted. DH and I both had our flu shots, so they missed the mark this year. I just want to jump on and let you know I made it through the worst of it. I am going to take it easy today, do laundry and recover .. I hope that all of you in the path of this storm are safe and that those traveling made it without too much trouble.
> Love the hoodie patterns  if I ever make anything to wear it would be something along these lines I think.
> 5  you hang in there  you know this time of year is always a challenge  you have come so far and we are so proud of you and grateful to have you with us!!!


Thanks AZ! hanging in there! and here! haha
I had started that Central Park Hoodie, and had frogged it out. It was too much for me to do and my arms/hands were not in a good place for me to finish it. Perhaps I will start it again. Glad you are back up and you are right, cant keep the ole gals down for long!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a reversible scarf

sam

asked and answered - i need to think when i ask a question.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely daralene - the yarn looks beautiful - bet it was a joy to knit with.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, between 11 AM and 7:30 PM we've had 10'' of snow, blowing in blizzard conditions until we were in white out conditions. 

A young woman, who had apparently been smoking pot recently by the smell of her car, took out our mailbox and that of our neighbor to the south in one fell swoop. Insurance office on the Square was closed for the day but will get in touch tomorrow. It took quite sometime for a tow truck to become available to get her back on the highway. (I can't imagine why the Sheriff's deputy didn't do anything about it.)


We are expecting blizzard-like conditions until sometime Thursday and then another snowstorm on Saturday. Thus we pass our days in NE Ohio. lol

Take care all of you who are driving about.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the boot toppers.
> ...


When I save the picture to my desktop, it is right side up. They turn when I post them. Can I rotate them once they are posted?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i accepted - with trepedation - lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam, I sent you a pm with a date suggested.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to thank everyone for the compliments on the afghan. It wasn't that difficult once I got going. I did write out each row that had the panels to knit in order. That took a while, but I think it helped me in the long run. I didn't do too much in the summer because it was too hot, so I really don't know how long it took. It seemed like forever! I have another one to get started on. I need to work on it while its cooler!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is a reversible scarf
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Another tea partier is going to teach a class!!!! yeah. our leader is going to teach the wingspan scarf. I am 'tickled pink' as my Mom used to say. 

Sam, Thanks so much for being willing to teach it on April 17th -- the spring workshops are looking better and better. 

Thanks so much to both of you Lurker and Sam - it makes my life so much easier when I know the teacher. yippeeeee!! as they say here in Calgary.

Thanks also for the suggestions for classes and the support I am receiving through pm's for our workshops. It is working out just as I hoped. thanks to you all who are supporting this idea.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i misss where they found a tumor in maianne?
> 
> sending her tons of positive healing energy.
> 
> ...


Sam, on Monday Marianne had a scan done of her liver. They found a shadow there (tumor) and were to do the biopsy today. :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

snuggle up joy - you can't do anything else so you might as well just knit.

sam

i think we have about two inches of snow - it's been blowing but i don't think it has been drifting - have not heard the plows go by.

my daughter in indianapolis said they got about ten inches today - blowing there too so i have an idea they had some drifts to contend with.



jheiens said:


> Sam, between 11 AM and 7:30 PM we've had 10'' of snow, blowing in blizzard conditions until we were in white out conditions.
> 
> A young woman, who had apparently been smoking pot recently by the smell of her car, took out our mailbox and that of our neighbor to the south in one fell swoop. Insurance office on the Square was closed for the day but will get in touch tomorrow. It took quite sometime for a tow truck to become available to get her back on the highway. (I can't imagine why the Sheriff's deputy didn't do anything about it.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i accepted - with trepedation - lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


no need for trepidation. we are honored to have you teach a workshop for us. Lurker too. and Darowil, and 5 --


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarves - i may need to try one.

sam



Ask4j said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > what is a reversible scarf
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks five - i remember now.

sam


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Another tea partier is going to teach a class!!!! yeah. our leader is going to teach the wingspan scarf. I am 'tickled pink' as my Mom used to say.
> 
> Sam, Thanks so much for being willing to teach it on April 17th -- the spring workshops are looking better and better.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this means i had best get busy and finish my wingspan - i am almost half way.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > and i accepted - with trepedation - lol
> ...


Teaching the workshop gave me a lot of joy and happiness. I loved the eagerness of first time sockers (those who knit socks). I loved unraveling their questions and giving them the answers in terms each one could understand. I loved to see their "aah haa" moments and shared their frustrations and their determinations. I loved it when some came up with their own small tweaks to make the socks fit them. I loved the pictures they sent of their socks in progress and the ones of them modeling their socks. hhaha, one gal's hubby stole her nice wooly boot socks so now she has to make herself another pair! SOCK ON! was the motto and so we did!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> this means i had best get busy and finish my wingspan - i am almost half way.
> 
> sam


Sam, if you want pictures and you are working on one you might think about taking pictures of the work in progress. It is up to you though as I know we can come up with pics from other places. I do find it helps to take pictures of the sections. If you do, I can help you get them into your class information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i accepted - with trepedation - lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Good on ya! Sam! you'll do it really well, I am sure!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Another tea partier is going to teach a class!!!! yeah. our leader is going to teach the wingspan scarf. I am 'tickled pink' as my Mom used to say.
> 
> Sam, Thanks so much for being willing to teach it on April 17th -- the spring workshops are looking better and better.
> 
> ...


That is my pleasure Shirley- There has been so much interest it seeks a logical next step, I must check out the lace workshop- depends partly if I have Fale at home again- no idea as yet when he will return!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree with five -- it is my passion too-- and joining learners with teachers is another thing that gives me so much satisfaction. 

I have been teaching on line since 2000 and love doing it. the satisfaction is so great - and I love to hear someone say, 'oh I can't do that ' and then you teach them to do it and they say "I can't believe I could do that' greatest feeling for a teacher - On line teaching is quite different but in most cases easier - the type of classes where you have a specific pattern usually just requres help. however, if you are teaching them to do original work it is a bit harder to express yourself if you aren't there to 'talk' and use your hands to show. It is so much fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just seen my first Monarch Butterfly of the season!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.


i have grown them -the caterpillars and cocoons on the so-called Swan plant- there is something jogging at the back of my mind that the Swan Plant is now on the 'restricted' list. [old term 'noxious weed' not sure why?]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! my head is so stuffed up with catarrh I can barely think straight.
> I am on water only at the moment. I have chosen to do a fasting blood sugar level blood test this morning- so I am filling my stomach with water! I thought I would get it out of the way- because I need to know if I am definitely still heading into diabetes. It was done in September- accidentally, but I had not fasted- because I was not expecting it- so that was an incorrect result. Given the amount of fudge I consumed at Christmas- this result may be up the 'wap' too.
> 
> Happy Boxing day to most of you! this of course for us is a normal day- Thursday- the banks will be open, and many shops too- unless owner operated, and depending how much time off, people have chosen to take. No lawyers though- they stay off until well into January, so the whole Court system winds down.
> The weather is hard to detect this early- clearly not raining- no wind to speak of- but I would have to check the meteorology site to find the forecast- I slept through it last night, as is my wont!


Wish the court system here did that. It was business as usual for us today.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.
> ...


now I remember, it was the swan plant. knew the other wasn't right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear! my head is so stuffed up with catarrh I can barely think straight.
> ...


I am curious- may I ask in what capacity you are involved?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning 5! Merry Christmas to you! They are calling for snow here tomorrow, better late than never.
> ...


Mine is 2 1/2 and Im not boring about him yet, lol! Im not sure that ever happens. Keep on keeping on Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


The sap is quite white and milky- I did not realise they traveled so far!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey friends, was hoping to be able to catch up reading but as usual I am wayyyyyyyyyyy behind in the posts. 
The biopsy went well, I was asleep so really don't remember much, which is a good thing ;-) The oncologist was in earlier and told me that he hopes to have the results at the earliest in the morning may take till later in the day though and for me not to worry. Yep, right, I am sure I won't have that on my mind at all right??? :roll: 
But seriously I do have good news, I do NOT have Hep-C it was a false positive and probably due to some meds that I was on temporarily. the last 2 test were negative so they are confident that I am clean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One less thing to worry about for sure!
C brought my Christmas present up for me to enjoy (the nurses are enjoying it also) a Kurig coffee maker. I so love this, can make teas and chocolates and even iced drinks from it. Of course right now the herbal teas are the best for me. C brought me several flavors so it's great. 
Hope all are well and safe and warm and dry, Who all in the states got snow??? Heard that we have a chance of having some hit us overnight. C won't drive anywhere if there is even a hint of the white stuff around, so may not see her when the doctor comes in. 
I hope that everyone had a wonderful Christmas, surrounded by their loved ones. I was very blessed to be home with my crew. 
Will keep in touch as I can. Cindi told me she posted on a private message but couldn't remember who it was to or from. Poor girl, she's nervous as a cat in a room full of rocking chairs. ;-) 
Thank you for the prayers.. know that I am sending them up for each of you also. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Designer, I would like to learn entrelec. I don't know if that could be done in a workshop or not, but that is on my bucket list.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> this is for the scarf you watched me work on!
> 
> In the traditional pattern 'Travelling vine' that I worked out!
> ...


Yay! Congrats and will be looking forward to hopefully fitting it into my schedule. Copied down what the purple yarn is, so beautiful. That is one solid color I will gladly buy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well folks- Designer has me signed up to teach a workshop- starting March 27th 2013, that will be American time- so I will be in March 30th!!!!!!
> ...


You like the multi coloured yarns?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I am a legal secretary. I have worked for the same attorney for 13 years now and still love it.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have milk weed in our yard and DH leaves them just for the monarchs. I have some pictures of cocoons etc from a couple of years ago.



Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

yes, in going through my stash a week or so ago, I discovered that I rarely buy solid colored yarns for some reason.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have not gotten any snow nor any rain. We still need moisture desperately! Am headed to bed first day back at work wore me out, follow up with dr tomorrow. Love seeing what everyone is knitting. I will get my new camera out (have read the manual DH insisted) and take a pic of my new wips. Marianne, glad to hear that test was negative, praying the tumor will be the same! Prayers for all who are sick or have loved ones who are ill.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that certainly was good news.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news marianne - sending postive healing energy to you nonstop. the rest of the news is going to be good i am sure of it.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Hey friends, was hoping to be able to catch up reading but as usual I am wayyyyyyyyyyy behind in the posts.
> The biopsy went well, I was asleep so really don't remember much, which is a good thing ;-) The oncologist was in earlier and told me that he hopes to have the results at the earliest in the morning may take till later in the day though and for me not to worry. Yep, right, I am sure I won't have that on my mind at all right??? :roll:
> But seriously I do have good news, I do NOT have Hep-C it was a false positive and probably due to some meds that I was on temporarily. the last 2 test were negative so they are confident that I am clean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One less thing to worry about for sure!
> C brought my Christmas present up for me to enjoy (the nurses are enjoying it also) a Kurig coffee maker. I so love this, can make teas and chocolates and even iced drinks from it. Of course right now the herbal teas are the best for me. C brought me several flavors so it's great.
> ...


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes Sam...very good new from Marianne. Will keep up the prayers for an early return home. Yeeeeeahhh



thewren said:


> excellent news marianne - sending postive healing energy to you nonstop. the rest of the news is going to be good i am sure of it.
> 
> sam


----------



## WendyPolk (Nov 11, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear! my head is so stuffed up with catarrh I can barely think straight.
> ...


What exactly is "Boxing Day?"


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

the Monarchs have a very long journey. National Geographic TV did a special on them and the flyway to US and Canada takes two seasons.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I am a legal secretary. I have worked for the same attorney for 13 years now and still love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you say you have to work Wednesday- straight after Christmas Day- is there no holiday equivalent to our Boxing day! I guess you touch type, and accurately!?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is an absolutely amazing flight. I can't remember for sure but somehow I have the idea that they fly to South America then north. I know we get them in parts of Canada -- not too many here though. the world is a wonderful place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

WendyPolk said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


HELP! Kate and Agnes can you help me out here!?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WendyPolk said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Boxing day is the day after Christmas. I understand that the Commonwealth countries as well as the Uk celebrate it. I will have to look up the original reason for it. will post what I find.

I am enjoying this Christmas holiday so much now that I have joined the Tea Party -- I won't be around nearly as much once the workshops start so I am posting a lot!! a real lot!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

WendyPolk said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


It is the day after Christmas and sometimes is called St. Stephen's day.

Boxing Day originated as an English custom, so countries celebrating Boxing Day include nations which were or are members of the Commonwealth of Nations, such as: 
United Kingdom (England, Scotland, Wales)
Australia
New Zealand
Canada
Hong Kong
Cook Islands
Fiji

Other countries which recognise Boxing Day (but not always as a public holiday)are: 
Greenland
Gibraltar
Barbados
Belize
Bermuda
British Virgin Islands
Denmark
Estonia
Finland
Greece
Hungary
Kenya
Nauru
Romania
Tanzania
Uganda
South Africa has Boxing Day, but the name has been changed to the Day of Goodwill.

In addition, many nations celebrate or recognise "St Stephen's Day" on December 26, whilst other countries, particularly in Europe, have what they call a "Second day of Christmas".


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news marianne - sending postive healing energy to you nonstop. the rest of the news is going to be good i am sure of it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


true words from the heart, Sam, mine too! I have just reposted this message from Marianne over to the Prayers of hope and healing for Marianne forum.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

boxing day is strickly a holiday of endland and her counterparts. everyone is back to work on wednesday unless the have vacation days to use. schools of course do not go back until the second but everyone else is busily back to work.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WendyPolk said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


From wikipedia
_The exact etymology of the term "boxing" is unclear. There are several competing theories, none of which is definitive. The European tradition, which has long included giving money and other gifts to those who were needy and in service positions, has been dated to the Middle Ages, but the exact origin is unknown. It may come from a custom in the late Roman/early Christian era, wherein metal boxes placed outside churches were used to collect special offerings tied to the Feast of Saint Stephen, which in the Western Church falls on the same day as Boxing Day.

In Britain, it was a custom for tradesmen to collect "Christmas boxes" of money or presents on the first weekday after Christmas as thanks for good service throughout the year. This is mentioned in Samuel Pepys' diary entry for 19 December 1663. This custom is linked to an older English tradition: Since they would have to wait on their masters on Christmas Day, the servants of the wealthy were allowed the next day to visit their families. The employers would give each servant a box to take home containing gifts and bonuses, and sometimes leftover food._

In Canada both Christmas Day and Boxing Day are statutory holidays.  In the Anglican Church of Canada, the Feast of St Stephen is recognized and observed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wendypolk - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will join us again real soon. we love lots of people in the conversation - it makes great goings on.

sam



WendyPolk said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Monarch Butterflies according to wikipedia:
_The monarch butterfly (Danaus plexippus) is a milkweed butterfly (subfamily Danainae), in the family Nymphalidae. It is perhaps the best known of all North American butterflies. Since the 19th century, it has been found in New Zealand, and in Australia since 1871, where it is called the wanderer. It is resident in the Canary Islands, the Azores, and Madeira, and is found as an occasional migrant in Western Europe and a rare migrant in the United Kingdom. Its wings feature an easily recognizable orange and black pattern, with a wingspan of 8.910.2 cm (3½4 in). (The viceroy butterfly is similar in color and pattern, but is markedly smaller, and has an extra black stripe across the hind wing.) Female monarchs have darker veins on their wings, and the males have a spot called the "androconium" in the center of each hind wing from which pheromones are released. Males are also slightly larger than female monarchs.

The monarch is famous for its southward migration and northward return in summer from Canada to Mexico and Baja California which spans the life of three to four generations of the butterfly.

In North America, the monarch ranges from southern Canada to northern South America. It rarely strays to western Europe (rarely as far as Greece) from being transported by US ships or by flying there if weather and wind conditions are right. It has also been found in Bermuda, Hawaii, the Solomons, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Australia, New Guinea, Ceylon, India, the Azores, and the Canary Islands.

Monarchs are especially noted for their lengthy annual migration. In North America, they make massive southward migrations starting in August until the first frost. A northward migration takes place in the spring. The monarch is the only butterfly that migrates both north and south as the birds do on a regular basis, but no single individual makes the entire round trip. Female monarchs deposit eggs for the next generation during these migrations._


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WendyPolk said:
> ...


thanks 5 and Designer- I cannot get this machine to copy and paste anything.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hi myfanwy, sorry about the computer woes!!! been there and did that!!

thank you for your phone call this evening. I am doing alright with the sobriety! I go to many AA meetings online throughout the day! Tonight, I shared with them your word from Fale, talofae. The group thought it was wonderful and they could understand it completely!!! many hugs gf!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hi myfanwy, sorry about the computer woes!!! been there and did that!!
> 
> thank you for your phone call this evening. I am doing alright with the sobriety! I go to many AA meetings online throughout the day! Tonight, I shared with them your word from Fale, talofae. The group thought it was wonderful and they could understand it completely!!! many hugs gf!


It is this sort of thing that reduces the computer to errant machine status- Glad to have added a thought to your group! Good to have spoken!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what - no pictures sorlenna
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i am not careful i will have another four o'clock morning - i am hooked on "castle" a detective show. have a bunch dvr'd and was watching them.

so i think it is good night until the morrow.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i am not careful i will have another four o'clock morning - i am hooked on "castle" a detective show. have a bunch dvr'd and was watching them.
> 
> so i think it is good night until the morrow.
> 
> sam


Goodnight, Sam!


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> WendyPolk said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Here is a link which explains Boxing Day.
http://www.pauldenton.co.uk/Boxingday.htm


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5 I wonder if you can help me, my grandson wants a pair of knitted socks but he is only 8 years old. uk shoe size 12/13 so I am unsure what size socks to knit him, foot length is 7 inches circumference is 6.5 inches thanks x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > WendyPolk said:
> ...


thank you Silverowl- that explains it nicely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili- I am pretty sure I owe you an apology- I remember noticing you had your birthday, and I think I forgot.
So Happy Belated Birthday for the 26th!
[to music] Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Designer, that blue sure didn't come out right! lol It's suppose to be darker, and it's a Royal Blue.
I've been asked for the stitch pattern, so I'm going to post it when I get a spare moment here. Seems everybody and their brother, mother, sister, and dad have decided they need to come to the hospitals! Good grief! lol

Roberta



Designer1234 said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Let me try this again with my blue cowl. lol
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL Well, Designer! The only thing I really avoid, but would like help with is Housework! hahaha 
I'm so sorry, but I just couldn't resist that one.
If I think of something, I'll send you a note.

Roberta (trouble maker) lol



Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I have been reading that a few of your are working on wingspan scarves -- I am wondering whether you think this might be a good workshop for the KP members-- is it a bit difficult? or extremely easy. I haven't made one but they are so pretty.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you would post your thoughts on this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > I am a legal secretary. I have worked for the same attorney for 13 years now and still love it.
> ...


no we have nothing like boxing day. and yes I touch type quite accurately though I really dislike the autocorrect on my kindle. in high school I took all secretarial courses including shorthand though I never really got to use that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


i notice when I am typing things up for KP, I get corrected to American usage- Apart from the fact that I don't hang on long enough to shift- a carry over from the days when you hit it, and the lever went down, and stayed down- My Dad gave me his portable typewriter, that had gone with him through the Middle East, during WWll, so I could type up Uni essays. I have often thought shorthand would have been so useful, but I had chosen to do languages.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam I love castle also I'm not sure there is a detective show that I don't watch actually. the tv is on in our home way too much though most of the time for me it is just background noise while I am cleaning cooking or knitting


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I loved shorthanded it was fun to write and easy to transcribe for me. that and typing I had all As as well as the secretarial class. took me 10 years after high school to find a job as a secretary and by then they no longer used shorthand.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi AZ! That pattern I posted is just a stitch pattern. You can make anything out of it; sweater, scarf, cowl, what ever. It is a multiple of 2, so you just keep adding 2 stitches until you get it as long as you want. 

It just takes practice to get an even stitch. I was all over the place the first few years, before I finally settled down, and now I don't even think about my tension; it just happens. lol

The Royal Blue I'm doing is a Basket Weave stitch, and I'm using Designer's directions that she posted. I'll post the Basket Weave pattern in a little bit. I'm at work, and it's pretty busy at the moment.

I don't get to move into my house until the middle of February. It takes 45 days for closing, and my sister said it usually takes about 60! Plus, I have to paint, and put in new carpet before I can live there. It use to be a HUD home, so it's a little trashed. Not bad, but it needs to be fixed a little first.

Roberta


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Like your seed stitch scarf and the detail you added. Personally I prefer, even though it is more work, a reversible scarf because they look and lay so much nicer. I am making just a plain seed stitch, about 30 stitches scarf out of a Malabrigo yarn I picked up last year. The color makes a pattern and it is easy to knit.


Love the colours in your scarf.

:thumbup:


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, Sam, but it's still not even close! lol I'll try again when I get home from work.
Roberta



thewren said:


> lovely - what a great color.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:


That looks lovely and you can almost see the softness of that wool!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer's Cowl: I finished it, but am thinking of adding a leaf border. It is made with baby alpaca that I got at the Knitting Guild sale and won the gift certificate in the raffle for yarn. Designer, thank you so much for giving us the measurements. I've been looking at leaf patterns in a stitch book by Barbara Walker and might add one border of it around and attach it on edge. The purple edging is just one row and is baby alpaca from Italy, also from the KG sale. This is for my DIL's mother who had a malignant tumor on the spine that couldn't be removed. She has had chemo and radiation and is now able to walk again. Her hair is coming back in but this is great because Designer modeled it up over the head too. It will be nice and warm for cold winter days. First alpaca I have ever bought and I have wanted to for a long time. For such a special lady...she is worth it. :thumbup:
> ...


Love the colours. Is that your choice or does the wool come out like that?


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Kate!
Roberta



KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Designer, I'm doing your cowl in a basket weave pattern right now. It has a border built in, so I didn't have to make one. I'm making it about 24 inches long by 14-16 inches wide. It's for my daughter, and she is much bigger than you and I. She is 5 ft 10 in, and is very large boned, so I want to make sure it fits. Plus, she hates tight things on her neck. I'll try to post a picture of the pattern and color. The yarn is Sensations, Sincerely, Royal Blue.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mid-night snack over- sipping on water- 25C and sleep is escaping me. At least the BBC is no on, so that will probably lull me to sleep
Have Fun, everyone! [despite the weather!]


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok. So Marianne is going to kick me out of the room now because I'm crying. :-(

Roberta



Southern Gal said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Southern Gal, so sorry you had some of your plans canceled. Maybe a New Years get together???? Im glad your furry visitor is happy  it always makes me sad when I couldnt take my pups with me  but if I was leaving them with you they would be fine!!!
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Ok. So Marianne is going to kick me out of the room now because I'm crying. :-(
> 
> Roberta
> ..................................................................................
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY!!! Great news Marianne! SAM, break out the tutu! We are gonna have a party!
Roberta 



Marianne818 said:


> Hey friends, was hoping to be able to catch up reading but as usual I am wayyyyyyyyyyy behind in the posts.
> The biopsy went well, I was asleep so really don't remember much, which is a good thing ;-) The oncologist was in earlier and told me that he hopes to have the results at the earliest in the morning may take till later in the day though and for me not to worry. Yep, right, I am sure I won't have that on my mind at all right??? :roll:
> But seriously I do have good news, I do NOT have Hep-C it was a false positive and probably due to some meds that I was on temporarily. the last 2 test were negative so they are confident that I am clean :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: One less thing to worry about for sure!
> C brought my Christmas present up for me to enjoy (the nurses are enjoying it also) a Kurig coffee maker. I so love this, can make teas and chocolates and even iced drinks from it. Of course right now the herbal teas are the best for me. C brought me several flavors so it's great.
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Lurker 2
What exactly is "Boxing Day?"[/quote said:


> HELP! Kate and Agnes can you help me out here!?


LOL This is funny! I'd like to know too, because my daughter just told me yesterday it's called Boxing Day because that's the day after Christmas for everyone to get rid of their boxes! hahaha She's 27 yrs old, by the way!
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Kate, a HUD home is a house that got an FHA loan (Federal Housing Authority), and they defaulted, so it was forclosed, and went back to the government. Then the government sells them, but they have to be able to have an FHA loan. If the house has over a certain dollar amount of repairs needed, it won't go FHA, so they would have to buy it on a Conventional loan, or Cash Out.
Personally, I would much rather buy a HUD home than a Short Sale. They take a lot less time! I think the banks just sit on the Short Sales to make the buyers mad. lol
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say, I think HUD stands for Housing of Urban Development. lol
Also, I'm glad I won't be the only one standing outside Marianne's door! hahaha
Roberta



KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So Marianne is going to kick me out of the room now because I'm crying. :-(
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So Marianne is going to kick me out of the room now because I'm crying. :-(
> ...


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok. Here's the Basket Weave stitch pattern I was making my cowl from.
Multiple of 6
Rows 1 and 7: K Rows 2 and 8: P Rows 3 and 5: *K1,p4,k1* Rows 4 and 6: *P1,k4,p1* Rows 9 and 11: *P2, k2, p2*
Rows 10 and 12: *K2, p2, k2*

Once you get the hang of it, it starts to go faster.

Roberta


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

We got a good 16 inches of snow over night, expecting another 4-6ore before it finally stops today. Guess I know what we'll be doing today. Had to go to town this morning, what should have taken 1/2 hour took twice as long; and way more stressful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > one thing I find is really really helpful is use stitch markers. I use them for just about all patterns -- makes it so much easier. not sure whether they would help in the leaf pattern but i think they might.
> ...


Thanks Designer. Seems like my brain just wasn't functioning. That will save a lot of work and I will know next time if I am tired instead of frogging to wait until I've slept and have time so I can think. Yes, that helps.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Good question Pammie. I have never found a way once they are posted. It must have something to do with your photo program. Mine works ok but it would be frustrating if it didn't. Don't worry. I will stand up and look at any of your photos like that sideways. Am missing a lot this time as not much time on here.. We love your photos any way you can do them but upside down would be hard for me. :wink: Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

For all of you who have been sick over Christmas, and I see there were quite a few....You deserve awards as I know many of you still had to fight through it and prepare presents etc. Hope you are feeling better and the New Year will be a healthy one filled with friends and love. Sad that the flu hit so many and that really bad cold. I had the left overs of the cold and didn't even feel it except as a toothache, a gift from the sinus, so beware, some are left with dizzyness so hope you are totally healed with no after effects. :roll: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We got a good 16 inches of snow over night, expecting another 4-6ore before it finally stops today. Guess I know what we'll be doing today. Had to go to town this morning, what should have taken 1/2 hour took twice as long; and way more stressful.


We got a lot of snow too and the guy hasn't come to plow our driveway. Hmmmmmmmmm They get the money up front and then you are last on the list. Put a call in but he is probably out plowing. Probably last on the list because I sent in our contract right at the deadline. Need to save ahead so I can send it in right away next year. It is beautiful but terrible to drive in. Be safe dear friend. Do you have a plow and do your own?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


What a gorgeous photo of the baby. Please do keep us posted. He is just adorable. Enjoy and I know you will. Ours are growing so fast and it was in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne...Be well dear. Take deep breaths if it doesn't hurt too much. Picture all of us on here sending up prayers for you and know you are loved.
Hugs, love and prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5 I wonder if you can help me, my grandson wants a pair of knitted socks but he is only 8 years old. uk shoe size 12/13 so I am unsure what size socks to knit him, foot length is 7 inches circumference is 6.5 inches thanks x


What would you like to know? PM me and we will work this out!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Have been spending time trying to catch up with all the posts. Love the picture of the baby snuggled in your arms, such a joy!! 
Everyone that received the snow please keep it up or over there, :lol: I moved from Colorado where they know how to deal with all aspects of snow removal, to this area where when it falls everyone stays home, it's a defense because there are too many that have no idea how to drive on slippery roads. Too many wrecks because idiots think (or don't think) it's like driving in rain, DUH! 
I love the works that everyone is posting. I didn't sign up for any workshops, not sure what will be going on in the next few weeks so really don't know what I'll have time for. I now have every class that Craftsy has on knitting, my family has really gone nuts giving me these. I really want to learn the Elantric (have no idea how this is spelled) and I am bound and determined to make a pair of socks :lol: :roll: But for now I'm content to make the simple scarfs from the Sashay type yarns. Keeps my hands occupied and it's really brain off for me. I have switched from the metal needles to wood though, much easier to keep the stitches on the needles, ;-). Had hoped to get a set of the Kubics or the square type needles for Christmas, but no one really knew what I was talking about so guess I'll do some shopping online :thumbup: 
I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. I am so touched by all the comments made by you. There are no words that can say how dear you all are to me. 
Oh by the way, Sam, I need to send these pies and cakes and cookies up to you, C said that we have at least 10 tins of cookies that people have brought by, plus meals for them while I am away. She has frozen most of them as she and Mom are enjoying the leftover fried turkey and the ham that the boys made for our Christmas dinner. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Nurse just came in and told me that the "team" will be here shortly so I need to turn this off I guess. Will try to catch up more later on. 
Loves, Hugs and many Prayers be with each and everyone.
M.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Lurker 2
> What exactly is "Boxing Day?"[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


From wikipedia
The exact etymology of the term "boxing" is unclear. There are several competing theories, none of which is definitive. The European tradition, which has long included giving money and other gifts to those who were needy and in service positions, has been dated to the Middle Ages, but the exact origin is unknown. It may come from a custom in the late Roman/early Christian era, wherein metal boxes placed outside churches were used to collect special offerings tied to the Feast of Saint Stephen, which in the Western Church falls on the same day as Boxing Day.

In Britain, it was a custom for tradesmen to collect "Christmas boxes" of money or presents on the first weekday after Christmas as thanks for good service throughout the year. This is mentioned in Samuel Pepys' diary entry for 19 December 1663. This custom is linked to an older English tradition: Since they would have to wait on their masters on Christmas Day, the servants of the wealthy were allowed the next day to visit their families. The employers would give each servant a box to take home containing gifts and bonuses, and sometimes leftover food.

In Canada both Christmas Day and Boxing Day are statutory holidays. In the Anglican Church of Canada, the Feast of St Stephen is recognized and observed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Marianne, my dear gf you have quite the ordeal going on right now!!! I thought it was amusing how well your lil coffee machine kept the staff occupied. I can appreciate your being able to knit up a little now and then. 
I got two balls of chunky alpaca yarn! I was so afraid I would not be able to touch it because of my allergy to wool. But I can and love it!!! I am planning on making a simple little cowl with it. It is a beautiful deep gray color. Very soft!

I spent most of yesterday in bed and trying not to hurt. I did get the ham and stuff over to Mom and Dads. My brother and SIL were out and we had a lovely time. I had to come back to my place twice because I forgot to bring the whipped cream. haha, brother drove me the last time back home, and yep, the whipped cream was sitting there waiting!

It is very snappy cold here. -24'C right now and it has been colder the past few days so I would assume the arctic air front is moving off. Sander truck just went by so I guess all is right on the streets of town here.

Many hugs and love and prayers, 5,


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> if i am not careful i will have another four o'clock morning - i am hooked on "castle" a detective show. have a bunch dvr'd and was watching them.
> 
> so i think it is good night until the morrow.
> 
> sam


I enjoy Castle too -- some humor and good plots. enjoy!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Here is a pic of my two oldest boys and my GS, new step dad on far right. Have one with youngest DH in it though he is turned and you cannot really see his face.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlena - I just wanted to let you know that angora1 kindly gave me your blog link as well as other links to your work. 

It is outstanding ! This group has such a variety of talented people!

I think your designs are absolutely stunning and I am so glad she gave me your site. 

I admire people who can knit the intricate patterns and who have designed 
the kind of work shown on your blog. I have been 'blowing' my own horn far too much on this Tea Party and I am going to read more and talk less (grin).

I am not nearly the designer you are and my hat is off to you. I look for the easiest way to change things and you do the kind of work I could never do. I avoid most patterns if I can -but you design wonderful projects. lots of knowledge shows up in your work too. My hat is off to you .

I just want to acknowledge to everyone what a talent I think you have. 

How many more surprises are on this wonderful tea party? 

Please forgive me if I have come across as arrogant -- I am just so enthused about the workshops that I might have given that impression. 

I have pmd you and am going to spend more time looking at your work!

We are going out for breakfast in a few minutes - hopefully less crowded than yesterday as thousands were out looking for bargains. I am feeling a bit housebound so we are going to 'walk the mall' for exercise, and then have breakfast. talk to you later. Shirley


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.


Monarchs are wonderful creatures that go against all odds to continue their visits around the world every year. While volunteering at our zoo, a contributor to the international gene pool and involved in world studies, I learned a great deal about butterflies. The monarch does indeed travel a distance but their lives are very short and therefore live through generations as they migrate. If any of you have taken your grand children to an educational zoo, most now have a butterfly exhibit demonstrating the life cycles of many species including moths.

The larvae hatch from eggs feed on milkweed, become caterpillars then form a chrysalis where they go from pupa to butterfly.

Here's an excerpt from Natl Geo: "Butterflies that emerge from chrysalides (pupa state) in late summer and early fall are different from those that do so during the longer days and warmer weather of summer. These monarchs are born to fly, and know because of the changing weather that they must prepare for their lengthy journey.

Only monarchs born in late summer or early fall make the migration, and they make only one round trip. By the time next year's winter migration begins, several summer generations will have lived and died and it will be last year's migrators' great grandchildren that make the trip. Yet somehow these new generations know the way, and follow the same routes their ancestors tooksometimes even returning to the same tree."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlena - I just wanted to let you know that angora1 kindly gave me your blog link as well as other links to your work.
> 
> It is outstanding ! This group has such a variety of talented people!
> 
> ...


Especially when you know Sorlenna has been knitting only ten years- but then there are all the other 'objects' that she creates- I remember some lovely decorated gourds, and a very special shirt.
hope you enjoy your 'mall walk' Designer.

It seems many people are busy at the moment- so back to the needles- finally got some sleep- I seem to sleep better with the telly on. Doctor later. Having 'fun' de-fleaing the dogs. Cough seems to be shifting to my chest. Must get on with the January birthday presents!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.
> ...


It seems that I was incorrect- they don't fly over the ocean! (even at my age I am still learning new things)- :thumbup:

I was also not far out as the milk weed plant is where they breed here from the sounds of things. I think they are so spectacular and even though we get few here, if any, I have seen them in other parts of Canada and the US. NewZealand was where we really saw a lot of them - so impressive. thanks for the pictures -

So many lovely conversations here! I hope I can spend lots of time here, my late winter and early spring workshops are nearly full so I just might be able to come back each day, after all!

It sounds as if Ontario and all the Provinces east of there are getting that huge storm. We managed to once again miss it although it is possible it came from this part of the country. it is still bitter cold but is supposed to warm up with a Chinook wind this afternoon. -24C now with no windchill - will see how much it changes. see you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if you realize lurker that the Monarchs fly across to South America and then north - when we were in north Auckland (whangaparaoa) there was the right kind of tree in the yard where we lived and hundreds of Monarchs came out of their cocoons on it. It was like a miracle. Is it a milk tree? I vaguely remember that is what they were called.might be incorrect.
> ...


I love the beautiful chrysalises, and watching them become the butterfly! 
there is a you tube link I found
www.youtube.com/watch?V=Gt-5IS9hJFA
hope this works -I dont have 5mm's expertise with these links!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree with five -- it is my passion too-- and joining learners with teachers is another thing that gives me so much satisfaction.
> 
> *I have been teaching on line since 2000 and love doing it. the satisfaction is so great - and I love to hear someone say, 'oh I can't do that ' and then you teach them to do it and they say "I can't believe I could do that' greatest feeling for a teacher - On line teaching is quite different *but in most cases easier - the type of classes where you have a specific pattern usually just requres help. however, if you are teaching them to do original work it is a bit harder to express yourself if you aren't there to 'talk' and use your hands to show. It is so much fun.


Congratulations on 12 soon to be 13 years. You started when the internet was just becoming a great place for learning. Your talents are tremendous and I am sure your classes are a delight to benefit from. Will be joining you hopefully soon in one of your classes and now you have Sam and several others here involved as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > We got a good 16 inches of snow over night, expecting another 4-6ore before it finally stops today. Guess I know what we'll be doing today. Had to go to town this morning, what should have taken 1/2 hour took twice as long; and way more stressful.
> ...


We have a snow blower for the tractor, it is much nicer than a plow. No snow piles, a necessity for helping get the hay to the pasture. There were several roads on the way to town that hadn't been plowed.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Monarch Butterflies according to wikipedia:
> _The monarch butterfly (Danaus plexippus) is a milkweed butterfly (subfamily Danainae), in the family Nymphalidae. It is...................ion and northward return in summer from Canada to Mexico and Baja California which spans the life of three to four generations of the butterfly.
> 
> In North America, the monarch ranges from southern Canada to northern So..................migrations._


You beat me to it! I saw Lurkers post about Monarchs, something I knew about from childhood and posted almost the same as yours--sorry hadn't read this far. Guess it doesn't matter it's a great subject. (My post is several pages forward)


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Hi AZ! That pattern I posted is just a stitch pattern. You can make anything out of it; sweater, scarf, cowl, what ever. It is a multiple of 2, so you just keep adding 2 stitches until you get it as long as you want.
> 
> It just takes practice to get an even stitch. I was all over the place the first few years, before I finally settled down, and now I don't even think about my tension; it just happens. lol
> 
> ...


I'll be moving about the same time as you, Roberta, but it took 6.5 months to close because the bank was waiting for the price to go up? I want to fix up the place which was HUD connected as well but not trashed just not updated and maintenance was do-it-yourself. I want hardwood floors a sky light and updated kitchen as well as paint and window treatments so it may take a while.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Please forgive me if I have come across as arrogant -- I am just so enthused about the workshops that I might have given that impression.
> Shirley


No way have you come across as sounding arrogant - even though I think your work is so good you have every right to be arrogant about it!

:lol:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> rpuhrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. So Marianne is going to kick me out of the room now because I'm crying. :-(
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.


Whew! Marianne, you keep mending, girl! Chuck sounds like a Godsend. 

I got one of those coffee machines too--isn't it a wonder?! I just finished having a cup while I was taking down Christmas decorations. I thought about leaving them up, but I go back to work the 2nd on regular schedule, so I didn't want to spend half my last day off for a while cleaning. lol

We always planted extra dill for the caterpillars--they seem to really love it, too.

Designer/Shirley--toot away as you like--you have accomplished a lot! And I thank you so much for your kind words; I'm blushing! I did get your pm--will think it over--see what the schedule entails and get back to you.

I promised Sam some pictures as well, so here are those.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > rpuhrmann said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora, can you stand on your head? I think if I ever got in that position I would never be able to get down! My pics are from my phone, so I guess I need to investigate to see if there is something I can do. But until then, you will be twisting and turning, either yourself or the computer!

Sam, I am a Castle fan. I'm so glad that he and Beckett finally got together! I am caught up on all of the episodes and wishing there were more. We are getting so many re-runs on all my shows now. I think new ones start in January.

Marianne, you best ask that cutie nurse to help you next time you want to get up! We don't need you losing more blood!

5, I hope you and all the other sicklings, are feeling better. This is such a bad time to be sick. 

Our snow is melting and I am sad. It was so pretty. However, it is creating some muddy areas in my yard. And guess who just brought mud into my clean house? My precious big boy Bailey! He has such big feet so there is lots of area to collect the mud! I've swept up what I could and washed the cover on the couch. So glad I put something on the couch to protect the fabric. Looks tacky, but can be removed for guests.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive me if I have come across as arrogant -- I am just so enthused about the workshops that I might have given that impression.
> ...


How kind of you to say that! I am so enthused about teaching and the workshops, I don't want to over run the conversations. Maybe someone could tell me to zip it if it gets too much!!!

;-) :roll:

I also want to say that 5 sure does know her stuff and is 
so kind to her students --- She cares about every question. 
Her students all loved her and she was so willing to help everyone. She sure is an expert on socks, and was never too busy to help each individual person.

This group is fantastic --


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I am praying for you Marianne and hoping for peace and good results!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

KateB said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Please forgive me if I have come across as arrogant -- I am just so enthused about the workshops that I might have given that impression.
> ...


I agree with what Kate said Designer! We are all proud of the work we do and love to show it off, thats one of the reasons why we all come here, to show it off to other who will understand what went into it.

Kate, LOVE the new avatar!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

roberta - i'm with you - if you find help - send some my way.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> LOL Well, Designer! The only thing I really avoid, but would like help with is Housework! hahaha
> I'm so sorry, but I just couldn't resist that one.
> If I think of something, I'll send you a note.
> 
> Roberta (trouble maker) lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

my daughter posted this on facebook

&#8206;"'Twas The Week After Christmas" 

'Twas the week after Christmas, and all through the house, 
nothing would fit me, not even a blouse. 
The cookies I'd nibble, the eggnog I'd taste, 
all the holiday parties had gone to my waist. 

When I got on the scales, there arose such a number! 
When I walked to the store (less a walk than a lumber). 
I'd remember the marvelous meals I'd prepared; 
The gravies and sauces and beef nicely rared. 

The wine and the rum balls, the bread and the cheese 
and the way I'd never said, "No thank you, please." 
As I dressed myself in my husband's old shirt 
and prepared once again to battle the dirt. 

I said to myself, as I only can, 
"You can't spend a winter dressed like a man!" 
So away with the last of the sour cream dip, 
get rid of the fruit cake, every cracker and chip. 

Every last bit of food that I like must be banished, 
until all the additional ounces have vanished. 
I won't have a cookie, not even a lick. 
I'll want only to chew on a long celery stick. 

I won't have hot biscuits, or cornbread, or pie. 
I'll munch on a carrot and quietly cry. 
I'm hungry, I'm lonesome, and life is a bore, 
but isn't that what January is for? 

Unable to giggle, no longer a riot, 
Happy New Years to all and to all a good diet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

midafternoon - i need to stop staying up until the cock crows - it's throwing my internal clock off. lol

we have bright warm sunshine today - as warm as december allows it to be that is - the snow is melting on my porch and i notice bare spots on the driveway. 

the washer is going with my towels - if i want a shower today i needed to wash towels. lol

the rumba is rumbaing in the living room - i love technology.

i promise not to start the ktp today - i keep reminding myself that today is thursday.

was working on my brown sweater last night - ended frogging about four inches - dropped stitch i hadn't noticed. think i am going to like it - it is knitting up quickly on #13's. i was almost ready to start decreasing for the raglan sleeves when i had to frog. need to remember to check my work more often.

i have about nine pages to catch up on so better get busy.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> my daughter posted this on facebook
> 
> ‎"'Twas The Week After Christmas"
> 
> ...


Very good!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we would get along well pup lover - i love detective shows. the television is only on in my house when i am watching it - heidi is like you and has hers on for background noise - also the children are usually watching something or playing wii.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Sam I love castle also I'm not sure there is a detective show that I don't watch actually. the tv is on in our home way too much though most of the time for me it is just background noise while I am cleaning cooking or knitting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - love the new avatar.

sam



KateB said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Like your seed stitch scarf and the detail you added. Personally I prefer, even though it is more work, a reversible scarf because they look and lay so much nicer. I am making just a plain seed stitch, about 30 stitches scarf out of a Malabrigo yarn I picked up last year. The color makes a pattern and it is easy to knit.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Our temp is slowly rising which is a good sign that things are thawing out a bit here. It was bitter this morning and is now only -11 and tomorrow is expected to be up to -5C. big improvement in 24 hours as it was -27C at 5 am this morning . That is one good thing about Calgary, we do get Chinook winds (warm winds coming over the rockies from BC.) Montana also gets the Chinooks but few other places do. They are really nice to live through although a lot of people suffer from sinus headaches,. and other allergies when it changes quickly-I usually know the atmospheric change is coming a day or two ahead - either up or down. Pat says he prefers me to let him know there is a change when it is cold as that means warmer weather is coming, rather than the other way around. 

It is a beautiful, sunny day although still cold. 

We went shopping today and I found myself a 'camel' colored winter long coat with a fur collar which can be removed -- regular price l75.00 - and I got it for $55.00 which is a pretty good deal. We avoided the shopping yesterday and went early this morning for breakfast just to get out of the house and while he did his mall walk (he walks somewhere every day) I looked to see if there were any decent coats. I am really happy with it - exactly what I was looking for. I have a bad shoulder from a fall I had when Pat was in the hospital --so long coats with zippers are really difficult for me - this one has buttons and a belt and I am very happy with it, and the price. 

The shoulder is just one of the 'gifts' I got from that fall. Vertigo due to stress when Pat was in the hospital - the day they told us his prognosis which was not good I came home - had a vertigo attack and went face first into the carpet. don't know how long I was out but woke up with my face looking like it had been hit with a baseball bat and lots of blood. crawled to the phone and called 911 and the neighbor. Pat was in his bed upstairs in the hospital - my daughter was visiting him. Meanwhile the paramedics called my son and he texted my daughter who turned around to Pat and said 
you would never believe it - mom is in emerg. He insisted on coming down in his wheelchair after a 'discussion' with the nurse - I was a mess. He was a retired paramedic (supervisor) and checked out my pulse etc and told me I was okay so far as they thought at first I might have had a stroke - he didn't think so which made me feel a bit better. 

It took 2 months to get rid of the bruises - I was so intent on him that I just pushed through my embarrassment for my face and the hurt. Once he was getting back to normal at home - about 3 months after his surgery - I realized the shoulder was damaged and it looks like it will be a lifetime thing. lucky I didn't break my neck. Oh, the continuing saga. It is amazing what you deal with sometimes. fine now except for residual pain - but cortisone shots help. My poor kids were basket cases between the two of us- but we are all doing good now. I am inclined to be a klutz but this was "benign positional vertigo" caused from the stress as his prognosis was very poor and they weren't sure whether he would qualify for surgery (which he did- just) He is back to himself again- I have been taught exercises and never have a problem now.

Life is so good for us now --Miracles happen , ask me how I know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.
> ...


I 'read' the batman the wrong way round- like one of those double images, then I got it! beautiful work!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I 'read' the batman the wrong way round- like one of those double images, then I got it! beautiful work!


So did I - saw two rows of yellow teeth!

:lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I 'read' the batman the wrong way round- like one of those double images, then I got it! beautiful work!
> ...


He is a huge Batman fan and he loved the hat--wore it the whole time he was here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


can't get a better commendation than that!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have never seen a white peacock before - sure is different.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Here is a pic of my two oldest boys and my GS, new step dad on far right. Have one with youngest DH in it though he is turned and you cannot really see his face.


Yay!! Grandpa is at the pool with two of the grandchildren and I am home with one who is playing Wii, so a few moments to get on here.

Great photo of a handsome group of men. Now when you say youngest DH in it, does that mean you have more than one :?: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sorlena - I just wanted to let you know that angora1 kindly gave me your blog link as well as other links to your work.
> 
> It is outstanding ! This group has such a variety of talented people!
> 
> ...


Designer...You have never, never come across as arrogant. We love your passion for knitting and sharing. That's what we are all about. Your enthusiasm just inspires us and one need never apologize for that. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlena - I just wanted to let you know that angora1 kindly gave me your blog link as well as other links to your work.
> ...


Wow, I didn't now Sorlenna had only been knitting 10 yrs. She must be a true natural and an artist. Hats off to you Sorlenna. A natural talent.

Lurker...I like to fall asleep with the tv on. If I fall asleep when DH is reading to me I wake up when he stops. Just like a baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Folks I just had a PM from Marianne- the Hep-C was a false positive- still waiting for the other results- she is not able to type much because of the canula.
> ...


You go Girl!!! Lovely projects and yarn but you have very pretty hands and nails. Mine sure couldn't be photographed without some work. ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Angora, can you stand on your head? I think if I ever got in that position I would never be able to get down! My pics are from my phone, so I guess I need to investigate to see if there is something I can do. But until then, you will be twisting and turning, either yourself or the computer!


If you download the phone to the computer you might be able to put it in your photos and they might be ok then, but from the phone directly to TKP, not sure you can do it. Well, you will help me to get into doing that yoga DVD I purchased. :lol: :lol: :lol: Better make sure DH is here though as if I make it to my head you won't be able to turn me around, just like your photos.  :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really good to hear you being so upbeat marianne - that attitude is going to get you well in no time.

sam

[quote=Marianne818Roberta
..................................................................................



I have been up since 2:30, I used the bar on the bed to pull myself up and somehow managed to rip where they entered for the biopsy. I had bled a lot before I noticed and when Chuck (my fave nurse dude) came in the sheets and I were a total mess. A doc from the ER came and slipped a few new stitches in, I tore it quite a good bit I guess.. thing is that area is still numb, I didn't feel anything, well it was then.. not anymore.  
We didn't get the sleet, snow or anything major overnight, so hope that C can get here before the Doctor's rounds this morning. She has my cell phone, so with both our cells, I can have one with my DIL listening and one for Ben, they can hear what I'm being told without me having to relay which is a really good thing. My DIL is very knowledgeable about most anything medical, so she will know what questions I need to ask or most of the time I just have the doctors talk with her, much easier that way.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, I didn't now Sorlenna had only been knitting 10 yrs. She must be a true natural and an artist. Hats off to you Sorlenna. A natural talent.


You are too kind! I have always sort of "gone off my own way" with things--I have been doing creative things all my life, and crocheted for many years before I finally figured out knitting. Then I think I just have been able to do some things because no one tells me I can't--or they DO tell me that, and then I feel obligated to show them! :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a pic of my two oldest boys and my GS, new step dad on far right. Have one with youngest DH in it though he is turned and you cannot really see his face.
> ...


lol OMG! What would I do with more than one?! Thanks Angora, needed that laugh cant believe I did that. Meant youngest DS! 
 :lol:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139827-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

